# Under 25's Chit Chat Thread (Includes PG/Baby Chat)



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Welcome to a new part of FF.  

We have set this area up in response to an increasing number of people who have found us because they were either born with fertility problems, or have been diagnosed at a very young age with issues that may prevent natural conception.

You may not yet be thinking about starting a family just yet, but just knowing it won't be easy when you do can be quite traumatic.  
You may be wanting to have treatment but finding it hard to get funding/find a clinic because you are too young for their criteria. 


We hope you will find this area a useful springboard to the forums and a good place to find support while you explore your options. 

Caz


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Fantastic idea Caz I'm 22 & going through ivf with ICSI as we both have problems, it will be great to talk with others in the same boat x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi 

I was 21/22 when i found out we couldnt conceive naturally, and 4 years later we are still plodding on!!

3 cycles of icsi, 1 miscarriage and clomid cycles and still nothing.

We are saving at the moment and hoping to have more treatment this year.

Charlotte - Good luck with your cycle 

xxx bunny xxx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Brilliant idea! Im 24 and now have a 10 week old little boy thanks to ICSI


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Bunny thanks 

Ticky nice to hear of some first time success with icsi


----------



## Hayley-x (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm completely new to forums never used one before but Ive been advised off a colleague so here gos... 
I was 17 when my gyno problems started, i suddenly started having painful sex and a bleed started and didn't stop for 6 month, I visited my GP who the referred me to a gynecologist... It was discovered i had twisted fallopian tubes and adhesions, i was soon in for keyhole surgery to get rid of the scar tissue and hopefully get my tubes on the straight and narrow, after 3 weeks recovery i was in more pain than ever... especially on the left side, after more tests and scans it showed my adhesions had got worse and attached themselves onto my bowel (left side)... So after the 4th op they discovered my bowel had more or less "eaten" my ovary and it was no longer visible because of the swarm of adhesions.. So basically my left side is now totally zonked... My last gyno surgery was in Feb 2012 and the pain is slightly better.. But only because i no how to control it, ( I find walking and bending pulls it out as weird as it sounds) Anyway... In March 12 i came down with appendicitis and during my appendectomy they discovered a large cyst on my right side which they also removed... Ive lately been having more frequent pains on the right side and I'm seriously paranoid that the adhesions will start there too I came off HRT at Xmas ( Zoladex & Livial) and felt totally rubbish since, Ive got fertility treatment in 3 weeks to see if fluid passes through my right tube but Ive been advised that IVF is going to be probable.. I'm absolutely devastated and finding this so hard.. My mum died when i was 9 and the only family member is my Dad... I would love to chat to someone with any similar problems as I feel like I'm doing it alone, I'm 22 now xx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300393.0#ixzz2IX87CrfY


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Hayley sorry to hear about your problems, this forum is a wonderful place full of people to support you! Most of us on here are women, like you I'm also 22, good luck x


----------



## Joanne1990 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello!

Im 22, my husband and I have been trying for 2 years with no luck 

I have only just been diagnosed with PCOS, we've seen a specialist for the first time in December, next appointment is in March! Hoping they'll offer me meds to induce ovulation!  

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Poppy7x (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi ladies, can I join in? 

I'm 24 and have been TTC for 3 years now with no luck. We had a natural BFP in August 2011 which sadly ended in miscarriage. Our next step is stimulated IUI which we should be started around the start of March. 

Completely and utterly unexplained, our last tests showed I had excellent egg quality, clear tubes and text book uterus and DH had super sperm. So  

I find the hardest thing about going through IF treatments at such a young age is having nobody to talk to about what you're going through, and people looking at you like you're mad when you tell them you're going through treatment in your early twenties! All my friends are more interested in where they're going at the weekend then when ovulation is going to happen  

xx


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all im 24 so is hubby been trying for 3 years now just been told i have pcos and hubbys sperm count is low. I have tried clomid for 6 months even though we have been told that we will need icsi due to all hubbys levels. We are hoping to start it by the end of the year getting our referral sorted at mo. Its so nice to see a section for under 25's as for the past 3 years all i ever get is basically how im too young for a baby and even had fertility specialist tell me because i am still young im not as important which i feel is wrong we are all equally important. Hope everyone gets the outcomes there lookiing fpr good luck and lots of sticky lucky baby dust   xx


----------



## Hayley-x (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you all... Im not really wanting to get pregnant as im not settled yet but I would love to "just know".... I tell people Im on HRT and there Like whattttt?? All my friends are out partying and i hate burdening them with my problems! Can anyone at all on here recommend anything for hot flushes?? Im having at least 15-20 today its awful... Athough they only last a few minutes its really difficult when my place of work in public  and majority of the time im in very close contect with people... Gl everyone im glad ive found this forum xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm 25, ive been pregnant 3 times & lost all 3 of my angels, one being an ivf baby. (see signature below for more details) I have no Fallopian tubes now so have to have ivf for a family.

We have been ttc since I was 16 (yes very young!) but I have always been an older than my age type.

I Had my own house at 16 & 2 jobs.

I've never been one to go out partying etc etc.. 

It's just been me & my husband & ttc has been my whole life for nearly 10 years now.

we are starting our 2nd round of ivf in a couple of months. 

Will be nice to chat x


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone

So happy to read this thread

I'm 24 and my partner is 25. We just had an FET today after a failed ICSI last October

I'm doin my fertility journey at Edinburgh Royal Infimary at Little France

Anyone want to talk or ask anything. I'm here 

Also have endometriosis. 

Hugs and baby dust to all xo


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

hi ladies, 

its so nice to have a bit for us as its a bit of a pain when everyone keeps saying your young enough you have plenty time etc, i know they mean well but its still annoying.

I'm 24 hubby 29 been ttc for 5 years i have pcos and had 5 rounds of clomid with no luck, got appointment with hospital again next month to see what else they can do.

fingers crossed for everyone

Lauren xx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi ladies!
I am 23, DH is 29, married since 2011   TTC for 5 years!
Very brief description of my journey in my signiture, but what's not put in there is every time I have been told "it will happen", "you're still young", "you have so much time", "we're going to let you try naturally for a while", "come back when you're 23"...

Until now, I seemed to have been turned away from every angle   I won't lie and say it's been easy. TTC should be such a fun time, especially at our age. Not a rigmarole of needles, scans, internals, pill popping, set-backs and tears! 

Anyway, things seem to be moving now. I've had all the bloods done again (low progesterone!) and DH has SA tomorrow morning, then my GP will refer us next week   
With low progesterone, no AF, no ovulation & one blocked tube I'm hoping there is something they can do for me.


Sian xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*Charlotte022 - *Hello!  For your current cycle x

*bunny73 - *Hello!  Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Wishing you lots of luck with your next cycle later in the year 

*Ticky - *Hello!  Congratulations, always nice to hear a success story x

*Hayley-x - *Hello!*  * It is hard when you get a diagnosis, especially at a young age. There are pleanty of options and I hope you find this site helpful. It's certainly been my lifeline! Welcome to FF x 

*Joanne1990 - *Hello! *  * I have PCOS too. Good luck with your appointment in March. Expect they will give you clomid to start with. Hope it goes ok. Everyone has had different experiences with clomid. 

*Poppy7 - *Hello! *  * Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I hope you find lots of useful information on the boards and hope that this section is useful too  Good luck with your IUI cycle in March 

*emptyarms89 - *Hello!  I'm sorry clomid didn't work. I'm glad you like the new section, completely understand what you mean. It always made me cross when we were starting out that I was 'too young' for NHS funding! I've got PCOS and DH has problems too so we will be having ICSI. Hope you get your referral soon. 

*Ivfmamma - *Hello!  I am sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I hope your clinic has given you pleanty of support too. Have you got your next treatment dates yet?  
*thepheonix - *Hello!  Good luck for your current cycle! I am glad you like this new section of FF!

*lauren.x - *Hello! There is nothing worse than the 'you have pleanty of time' comment  Sorry to hear that clomid isn't working for you at the moment. Hope your appointment goes well and gives you your next steps 

*SianJane90 - *Hello! Thank you for not putting in your signature everytime you've had one of those delightful comments made, I fear that your signature would be very long indeed!  It is so frustrating when you get comment after comment. Hope your appointments go well and you get a plan of action on what treatment will suit you best 

Jenny x


----------



## anney12 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi all im on my second ivf round in feb; it been so hard been though every treatment clomid ect and i still havnt been pregs hope this year is the one it heart breaking


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone
Im 23 and have had PCOS i dont ovulate and have very irregular periods. My partner and I have been TTC for 3years now. We have done 8months of Clomid which worked and i started to ovulate but didnt catch  then I did three months of metformin which made me very sick and had to stop taking them.
We are now about to start IVF at the Priory in Birmingham and have our first counciling meeting in the first week of feb. We are so excited to finally get started!!!
i have had three acupuncture treatments so far and am planning to keep it up all the way through. Has anyone else tried this or got any ideas on it
It would be great to speak with people who are in the same position as me. I find myself waking everyday dreaming of holding my baby in my arms and its the last thing i think about at night. I find myself walking down the baby aisle in the shops and just long for the day that i have a reason to be going doen that aisle. 
Some times i could just scream at people who tell me 'oh it will happen just relax' and feel like eveyone else is pregnant around me.
I have to pinch myself to believe we have really got to IVF at last. I am looking for support and friendship to help each other on our journey, and for tips on foods, treatments, diets, ect
I look forward to hearing from you all 

xxxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

*anney12 - *Hello!  Sorry clomid didn't work for you.  Good luck with your cycle in Feb x

*charl1989 - *Hello! Good luck for your counciling meeting in Feb! It's a big step on your journey. Hope all goes well. I've heard of many people who have used alternative therapies along side tx and found it helpful. There is a section about it on the boards. 

Jenny


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Just wanted to share.. My AF finallllllly came tonight after 7 months


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

SiamJane90 Yay for AF turning up!! x


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh never mind.. Gone again. It lasted all of an hour


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

SianJane90 said:


> Oh never mind.. Gone again. It lasted all of an hour


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

this is a great idea, gives us a place to connect with people of our own age. 


well im 23 and me and my dp have been ttc for 5 months, though i did try in a previous 3 relationships. the first when i was only 16. iv had all the tests done and they cant seem to find anything wrong  

partner and i are waiting to find out if we can get referred to a new clinic as im unhappy with the one i was attending before we started ttc. 

ordered the cbfm and its due to be delivered the day before my next cycle!!! 

how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## Xxharriettxx (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all I am new to this so bear with me. I am 23 and been ttc for 3 years. I have endometriosis and pcos. I have tried clomid but nothing worked so now I am on my first cyçle of icsi, I am getting my eggs retrieved this week so abit nervous. It's nice to know there are other people who are going through the same thing and I am not on my own xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Im suprised how many 'young' people are on here! Glad im not the only one thats grown up before my years!x


----------



## xx micky xx (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi can I join please. I am 24 years old and been with my partner for 7 years now. I been diagnosed with PCOS since last year, after been trying for a few months. I recently had my hycosy scan last week and found out my tubes are open so just awaiting to start clomid now. so happy to have found this board, make me feel that Im not the only young person out there suffering.   to everyone  

micky


----------



## Xxharriettxx (Jan 27, 2013)

Xxmickyxx good luck with the clomid hope it is successful to u xxx


----------



## xx micky xx (Jan 28, 2013)

Thankyou Harriett, good luck to you on the icsi, fngers crossed for you. here to talk if you just want a chat   xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*the_tempress89 - *Hello!  I'm glad you like the new board! I hope changing clinics gives you more answers and a way forward  x

*Xxharriettxx - *Hello!  Good luck for your current ICSI cycle. Sorry to hear clomid didn't work for you.. hope your first ICSI cycle does x

*Ticky - *Hello! Me too, I knew there were a few which is why I wanted this section, but I didn't realise this many! I'm so glad everyone is liking it and find it useful to have a place to talk to people in the same situation. It is difficult when you are younger to get taken seriously when you are TTC x 

*xx mickey xx - *Hello! Sending you lots of  I have PCOS too and have been on clomid. Hope it works for you  Welcome to FF x

Jenny


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi my fellow youngones,

I was admitted to hospital yesterday   I had severe pains in abdo again! 
The good things about it are that the DR looking after me was a DR that works in the fertility consultants clinic, and now she has wrote a letter to my GP asking he refer even before DH SA results are back as she can pick them up from the system, she also said she will keep an eye out for my name so she can get me booked in quickly after my referral 
They found on a scan that my womb lining is 14mm thick   so, because I haven't had AF since June they took a biopsy to make sure it was nothing sinister. 
Also because my bloods showed that I had low progesterone, she has started me on Norethisterone in the hope it will bring on a normal flow of AF to get rid of the lining.

So athough I am still in immense pain, and sofabound, I think some good came out of my stay  

I now have a GP appointment tomorrow to make my referral


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*SianJane90 -  * I'm glad you saw the Dr that works at the clinic too. Sounds like she will look after you and get you booked in quickly *yay* glad she has also given you something to bring on AF properly. Hope you feel better soon.

Jenny x


----------



## Poppy7x (Nov 14, 2012)

Morning ladies 

Just thought I'd see how we were all doing? Its been a hectic week this week, and I don't want to appear to have said hello and then disappeared never to be seen again! 

*SianJane90* - Great news about the doctor (not the hospital visit!) how did your GP appointment go?? Hopefully you're biopsy will come back fine and your body will get the kick up the **** it deserves and start cooperating!!

AFM - March IUI is still on the cards, and I'm now on CD10 so only have one more AF to get through before starting some proper treatment. Bad news is I believe my test date for my second IUI (Im an eternal pessimist, obviously!) will be around my 25th birthday, I hope someone has bought me a very large bottle of vodka!


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi ladies how are you all. Just took a preg test and it's all over for me again. Don't think it's ment to be. X


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya ladies how are we all doing?

thepheonix - sorry to about your bfn hun!! hopefully next month will bring you better luck!

sianjane, - hiya hun, finally you have an answer as to what could be wrong! hopefully the noethisterone will work its magic and fix your af!! how did you get on at your appointment with your gp? 

i went to see my gp yesterday abou my dp's SA. only to be told he would need to make an appointment so we did, for later than day the gp we then saw was clueless, told us a gp could not refer for a SA. only then the door goes and he is handed a bit of paper, reads over it and goes on the phone to the dr i saw earlier!!! where she had to explain to him what he was supposed to do! so they say they can do it, though it is very complicated and not normal practice, and he has no idea which letter to give us to take along to the lab :s aarrrgggh!!
i also asked the female dr for painkillers i could take for terrible af pain... i got my prescription, took them hoe and my mum read the leaflet inside..... may cause difficulty to get pregnant!!! i couldnt believe it, stupid gp gave me tablets which would make things hard and i m already having issues!!

so looks like seeing as my af then also decided to arrive yesterday ( 2 days early) that ll be spending the next few days wrapped up on the sofa with a hot water bottle.  

xx


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all,

So sorry to hear about your bfn hopefully next month you will get what your after. 

thepheonix - i know how you feel hun i seem to have hit that point recently and feel like giving up completely but i know my hubby wants a family so bad so do i its heart breaking every month i get the bfn or af shows up. 

I have finally got a peak day on the clearblue monitor first time in 5 months so hoping that it may lead to some good news.

Keep smiling all and good luck and lots baby dust xxx  xxx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

- First appointment with the Fertility Specialist, booked for 27th February  

*Jenny - * Thankyou! I'm quite happy about the way things are going now 

*Poppy - * Thankyou, it went really well, we got our referral.. and to my extreme amazement, I got a letter this morning with our first appointment with Dr.B (fertility specialist)  It's on the 27th Feb, so only 4 weeks away !! Gosh I'm so excited, I feel asthough I'm so close now, but know I still have a big journey ahead of me!!

*thepheonix - * So sorry about your BFN  

*temptress - * Thankyou! I'm quite surprised I haven't had any side effects from the Norethisterone, considering it's pumping my body with a hormone it's not used too (touch wood!) but I should hopefully get full AF when I come off them in 7 days, at the moment its just very very faint AF. That's so wrong about your GP, it's their job to send the SA requests, mine done my DH's no questions. It's a Cytology request they need to give you. Have you been taken those pain killers or going for something ridiculous, their logic is ridiculous! I am also sofabound with a hot water bottle so I know how you feel


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

sianjames - nah luckily i hadnt taken them yet, and i wont be. 

were going to give our gp a few days to see what they say and then ill probably book another appointment and push forward for it. we were hoping for a transfer to the fertility clinic, but im starting to worry that because iv recently had my tests done that they wont. though i do want them re-done as i lost all faith in the clinic i was with. cytology request - i shall have to remember that! 

if you can remember from when your DH got his done, what is it that happens? as we got no info at all! i know that we need to take his sample to the labs but thats all we know


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

*Poppy7x - *Good luck for your IUI in March  and for the bottle of vodka that will sit on a shelf untouched.. 

*thephoenix - *Sorry about your BFN hun  Have you got a follow up appointment booked yet?

*the_tempress89 - *Glad you managed to get your GP to do a SA for you. You need to contact them to get proper directions on what you need to do. It's not as simple as producing sample and taking it in. Your DP will have to abstain for about a week before the test and then produce the sample, keep in pocket to keep warm and take it in immediately. How long will it take for him to get it to the lab? Do you have a phone number for them? Maybe you could call them to make sure you are doing the right things.

*emptyarms89 -  *Yay!

*SianJane90 -  * Good luck for your appointment.. not long to go. Make sure you write down any questions you have so you don't forget any. You will have more questions so don't be afraid to email them afterwards for any that are missed or you get afterwards.

*Just wanted to add - *I'm now the volunteer for the Under 25 section (I know I'm also technically gatecrashing being as I'm only just still in my twenties (hope you don't mind)) but just wanted to properly introduce myself. Any problems or anything please feel free to contact me 

Jenny x


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi ladies thanks for the support 

My actual test day at te clinic is tomorrow for my blood preg test. 
Miracles can happen but 1 day before OTD and it being negative I can't expect any other outcome of tomorrow than conforming my big fat negative. 

Zx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

the gp did give us a phone number to call but then told us he would need to find the letter to give us to take in first and he will have to see about referring us as he has never done it before. i have no idea how far from the labs we are as i dont even know where they are, but i have a couple of friends with cars so hopefully it wont be much of a problem. 

i think we are just going to ask them to refer us to fertility clinic and do everything that way, even though it will take longer as gp clearly has no idea what he's doing and that can only lead to mistakes.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*thephoenix -  * and  for your blood test hun

*the_tempress89 - *That is shocking! If the SA is done incorrectly because you weren't told what to do (I know it sounds obvious what you 'do' but it isn't just producing the sample). The sample has to be produced and then kept at the right temperature and got to them quickly in order for them to get a proper reading. If done incorrectly you could get a bad result when it shouldn't be.


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Clomid is really good it worked for me but due to my dp having a slightly low count we sadly didn't get the result we wanted. But i would recommend it as a early option. good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

*temptress* my DH only done his last week. The GP should give your DH a Cytology request (exactly the same as blood test request forms, just with a different title), a little information leaflet about the Path Lab - your local hospital will have a Pathology department (check out the hospital website) its the same department that performs blood tests, and finally, the little plastic cup  ...

I can't believe your GP is being so vague about it all!! It might be a case of its not as straight in your area, but I can't see why it would be ?!

My advice hunni, would be go straight to the source! Call your hospital, ask to speak to Pathology Dept, ask them if they perform SA, if they do ask where/who they would get the request from. Thats what I would do, anyway  haha. Let me know how it goes, as I wasnt able to have my referral without my DHs results.

*pheonix* fingers crossed for your blood test hun!

Sian xx


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi ladies how are you all

Blood test confirmed a BFN like I thought. I guess I'm just not meant to be a mum of 7 plus years of tryin and two failed cycles under my belt. 

Devasted isnt the word. 

X


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Phoenix - 2 failed cycles doesn't mean you won't be a mum   

are you moving on to 3rd time lucky? What are you next plans? xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

pheonix dont give up hope hunny, there is always a chance. 

i have a friend, without going into too much details she has been trying for 16 years, countless failed attempts at treatment and was just about at the end of the road, when she decided a doner egg may be better as her eggs due to age were no longer viable. she is now pregnant! 

im not saying for a second this is what you are going to have to do, what im saying is life has a funny way of surprising us. many of us may not get it exactly how we want it, it may not be the perfect natural conception, for some it may not even be a hope of joy with treatment but as my friend proves, it is still possible. i know your devastated - i would be too. but there is always a way, there just has to be, otherwise what are we all doing here? 

charl - not sure if your message is for me or someone else? 

sianjane - i think tbh thats what im going to have to do, though im really not good at dealing with these kinds of people. up until about 1 years ago maybe 2 i barely spoke to people i didnt know, but im having to toughen up because of all this. me and my dp have been talking, and i think what we are going to to is make an appointment with the gp on monday, discuss everything i have learnt here including names of the forms and things, and find out what he says, if we still have no luck i think i will just ask my own gp to refer us through to clinic, as i assume it would be much much easier that way. hopefully we wont have to wait to long for an appointment with gp, they can be hellish to get a hold of sometimes lol 


love hugs and babydust to all xxxx


----------



## thepheonix (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi ladies

Can't do personals as I'm on my mob

Thanks for the kind words. It seems so far fetched to think of me ever being pregnant. I'm so negative and I need to stop it. Going to change my diet too as endo is causing me problems along with a tilted womb. 

Also on my beautiful bfn my other halfs sister called to say she's pregnant with her 3rd and she is 24 too. The whole time myself and DP has been trying she will have 3. How unfair. Struggling to face her at the moment. Getting a visit from her tomorrow. I've no idea how I'm going to keep it together. Xx


----------



## xx micky xx (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your bad news phoenix   don't give up trying though. I know it easier said than done but keep thinking postive   you sound like your going to be a brilliant mum   if you ever just want to talk send me a msg xxx p.s good luck tomoz keep thinkin postive


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Tempress* - how did the enquiries go hunni? Any news? x

*Pheonix* - I know it's hard, but we are all for you, and know what you're going through. We all have our weak moments, but it will get better! 

Hope all of you lovely ladies are okay?! I take my last Norethisterone on Thursday which means that Thurs/Fri I should be getting 14mm womb lining worth of AF  Gosh, not looking forward to that one! Not been baby dancing for over a week now because I'm still in lots of pain  But we shall see what a few sneaky glasses of wine will do 

Lots of love girlies


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya girls  hope everyone is well  

sianjane - still havent heard anything  but have been talking to a few girls on a thread for the clinic which im hoping i will be transferred and after a long convo with dp we have decided to ask the gp just to be transferred through to the clinic and do things that way, as they are more than likely going to want to re-do the tests anyway.

have been phoning in the mornings to try and book and appointment with gp, but they are a gp short this week so no luck yet. keeping fingers crossed. hopefully have an appointment soon 

how are things going with you? hope your coming AF doesnt give you too much bother!!! but at the same time, i have my fingers crossed that your AF will deffo come and start you on the proper track again


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Tempress* - Ah I'm pleased you and DH have devised a plan between you, if you go in there knowing exactly what you want the DR seems to respond better  Things are going good with me, just seems like forever waiting for the 27th  and we don't have a lot to be doing in the meantime, apart from waiting for the MEGA-AF! 
I did have a dream last night that I was 14 weeks pregnant, and then had a baby boy - don't you just hate them dreams  waking up after them is always the hard bit!!

Anyway, have a good day, and keep up updated on your appointment  xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

sianjane - gosh the 27th?! that a hellish wait for you  

i dont really get dreams that im pregnant, iv had a couple, always with twin boys, which seems to pop up whenever i get my tarot cards read. ( family is big on the spiritual matters) but i do on a regular basis get dreams where something happens to my child;.

had one a couple weeks ago where i was told i wasnt a good mum and my baby was taken away and given to another family, as if that wasnt bad enough my baby died in the care of this other family, and i was screaming at the injustice, my baby was taken from me because i wasnt a good mum yet my poor baby dies in the care of someone they deemed fit. woke up screaming for my baby. sadly this dream for me is pretty common. 

when i do dream of being pregnant, on those rare occasions. i try to take the positive from it, although sometimes its heart-breaking because i feel like mother nature is rubbing it in. but we must try and stay positive ( as hard as it is) and i try to focus on the theory of dreams arent always out deepest desires but rather a look to things to come. i find im less stressed for a few days and slightly happier. 

does that make me weird? lol


----------



## gemz1908 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everyone,
Im super new to forums and getting a little lost,  but quite looking forward to getting some advice and maybe hear other peoples experiences.  

Ive got PCOS and Ive been ttc for almost 2 years with my hubby and finally lost the weight to be prescribed clomid    I started my first cycle yesterday and so far been quite moody!! not too sure if its the tablets or the husband  

Just wanted to see if anyone has just started and would like to be I think its called cycle buddies? would be nice to share the experience with someone who knows what Im going through! 

thanks guys xx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

*tempress* - Wow, compared to that I think I'd prefer my dream! I have always had dreams that I'm pregnant and/or have a baby, literally all my life. I can remember when I was younger always dreaming it, and for some strange reason my sister used to always dream I was pregnant and/or had a baby too! Very odd! No that's not weird hunni, it's always a good thing taking the positive out of anything. On this journey you need to grab positive where ever you can get them 
Off topic but I had a really nasty nightmare last night  woke up and my heart was racing!! I'm really hoping I just have a nice normal dream tonight!
Any luck on getting that appointment yet ?

*gemz* -  and welcome hun!! I'm not a cycle, but fingers crossed I might be soonish. I have my first consultation with the specialist on the 27th  Hope the side effects get better for you 

Lots of babydust to all

Sian xx


----------



## gemz1908 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sain- thank you! I don't mind the side effects if its going to work  
Hope everything works out for you it's so nerve racking waiting isn't it?! 
Xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

sian - i get nightmares quite alot - not just the horrible baby one. they arent nice, luckily my dp is a gem and can usually calm me quite quickly.

i have had no luck with an appointment yet, still phoning every morning to try and get one but still nothing  

how are you getting on? xxx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Gemz* - you're welcome hun! That is the thing I guess. We all have to go through some side effects to get what we want, we just have to be strong about it  It is very nerve wracking, and there seems to be a lot of waiting around for months at a time. I now have 18 days until my appointment  xx

*tempress* - Ah, my DH is very good, he's such a light sleeper so he wakes up even if I stir  bless him. Wow, it's taking you so long to get that appointment, that's crazy!
I'm okay, just waiting for the MEGA-AF now  Not particularly looking forward to it, but a necessary evil I suppose. I'm anticipating a big one, what after 8 months of waiting for it, and 14mm womb lining  Oh well, I'm sure I'll live!

Have a great weekend, Sian xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok firstly wats with the banner when you click to reply ?? please do not offer your left over drugs for free or sale - seriously do people do that lol!!

sianjane - the days just seem to be dragging by dont they!? and they get a lot slower when your waiting for something, i cant imagine how your feeling, im impatient enough during my 2ww lol. 

yeah there is a gp at my practice off ill or on holiday or somethign so they are short staffed - which is why its taking so long. best of it is the appointment i was with this gp is just to say not to bother about the SA then ill make another appointment with another gp for myself ( female gp) and asked her to refer us to the assisted conception place - and with her being the only female gp in the place i can wait anything up to 3 weeks for her!!!!! arrgh lol 

if i was you id be buying in some hot water bottles, some new jammies, some bath stuff for lovely bubble baths and confining my dp to the spare bedroom to keep him out my way lol.


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh er yea, what is with that message ?! Very strange.

They really do, I still have sooo long too  I just want to start. We are both just in the waiting at the min then.
Oh really, well I suppose if they're short staffed they are doing what they can, just not very nice it had to be this week  

Ohhhhh your plan sounds fab, but lack of bath and spare room kinda spoils things. But I have a hot shower, hot water bottle and paracetamol so I'll have to make that do me. 

Still no sign of MEGA-AF, although I have had some seeerious cramps today, and extremely emotional.
To top things off, I think I've caught flu from one of my patients   .. I'm not having a good couple of weeks!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

banner i still up i see lol

well in tha case get in plenty of your fav comfort food, i sense your going to need it lol 

were finally able to start ttc now, got my first high fertility day on the cbfm this morning, so hoping we will be incredibly lucky, but deep down i doubt it. 

its funny you saying about being emotional, i was like that yesterday, past few days actually. been very teary, for no reason. and iv been sleeping alot aswell ( not too unusual for me but recently iv been doing well. up untill dew days ago)

hopefully this is a sign for you that things are happening!!! iv got my fingers crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## kloi (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi im new to FF
I have been trying to concieve for a year and have been refused treatment from fertility clinics as i am under 23. i have an appointment for what the clinic called a chat at the end of feb. i have already had 2 laparoscopies and have had my tubes tested and they are both patent. but when i last went to my dr i saw a letter on his screen which i had not yet been sent saying if i did concieve i would be more likely to have an ectopic pregnancy. but the dr explained that i should be fertile and he has no worries about me concieving naturally. i have also had blood tests for FSH and LH tests and they are all normal. i am just so confused about the whole situation. :/


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*thephoenix -  *

*gemz1908 -   *Hope the clomid works for you. Mood swings can be a side effect of clomid. And also husbands. Welcome to FF! Have you posted on the intro board? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

*the_tempress89 - *The banner reminding members not to offer left over drugs will be seen whenever you go to post to act as a reminder as sadly people do try to pass on their left over drugs, which is, obviously not allowed!

*SianJane90 - *Sorry to hear (I think) that mega AF hasn't shown up 

*kloi - *Welcome to FF!  Hopefully you will find support from others on this section plus try posting an intro here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0 where you will get some helpful links and info.

Jenny x


----------



## fingerscrossed61 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi ladies as you can see from my info been here a while I'm 23 now and just wanted some advice my tubes are still blocked as far as I know but not had a test since 2009 anyway I am now 23 days late did a test on sat afternoon but bfn? Help??


----------



## JoniB (Feb 12, 2013)

hi never used a foram before just really struggling at the moment to take it all in and feel very lonely and isolated as all my friends are either single and not looking ot settle or talk about baby's or issues to do with them. or settled with children all my mummy friends have had golden lucky accidents as one friend says.

just looking to support and find some support back 

Im 23 24 in aug and we have been trying for 3.5 years 
I got told by drs 1 month after turning 20 I had had a miscarriage due to missed period and then heavy bleed. we then decided that we would ttc as i was very distraught after. 10 months later just before my 21st birthday I was rushed to hospital with a large cyst this was then removed and I was told my right overy no longer works. the drs then informaed me that the chances that what was thought to be a miss carriage may have just been the cyst messing with cycle of course every one just kept saying your young don't worry I found it had not to scream in peoples faces yes and im having issues now

A year later I was feeling positive again (put on  brave face) and after 5 cycels of clomid  (no luck ) I had a  lap and dye this found endometriosis blocking my left tube and the cervix. 2 months later I started having crippling pains in right side of tummy and low area  again sprialed down with pain and due to being unable to walk far and alone I became agoraphobic. I was advised to take tablets to control periods and to reduce pain these did not work andi was then advised to get pregnant. (what had we been doing for the last two years) then as a topping it got told had to wait a year for any more treatment as had to wait to turn 23 for funding.

I am now 23 and a half and have my planning meeting for ivf on the 14th of Feb 

I am very worried that I am going to get agoraphobic again as still in pain and I feel more and more anxious in the weeks building up to the meeting spoke to dr today and they said to try and find someone to talk to. I know this sounds awful but I am so scared going to lose my husband as it is all my fault we cant conceive any advice will be gratefully received thank you ps sorry to ramble xx


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello all 

Really happy to find this page, as its nice to speak to others who are my age with fertility issues. Im 22 and my husband is 24, we are doing icsi with egg share. I will be starting down regging on friday, very nervous to get started again, as on my first cycle it was cancelled due to cysts.
Wishing everyone lots and lots of luck with there treatment.

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I love your profile picture jess, very pretty xx 

Afm - my miscarriage was 22 days ago now & I have my follow up in 2 weeks for ivf round 2! Does anyone agree this year is flying by ??! xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*fingerscrossed61 -  *Have you had a look at the Tubal factors area of the forum, you may be able to get a better answer there. Or speak to your clinic/doctor. Welcome to the Under 25's board! x

*JoniB -  *Welcome to FF and to the Under 25's section. I hope you find the forum useful. There is also a chat room if you wanted to talk to someone 'live' Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, let us know how it goes 

*Jessbrad -  * Good luck with your upcoming cycle. We will be having icsi and I hope to egg share too  Welcome to FF and to the Under 25's section x

*Ivfmamma -  *Good luck for your follow up appointment x

Jenny x


----------



## trish_88 (Feb 4, 2013)

I am new to FF, and this is nice that I can talk to women of a similar age. I am just 25, and been ttc for 2 years.

JoniB, I feel the same as you, with regards to my DH. I have told him that if he wants to leave me, he can, because it is my fault we are finding so difficult to have children. I feel like I am always crying, and never really have a good day. I have stage 4 endometriosis, and the womb of a 30 year old. I also have two endometriomas on each ovary that are the size of a satsuma! I'm in constant pain!

The next stage for me, because the chances of me having a baby naturally are almost impossible is ICSI. Haven't got any dates for this yet, and I need to have a Lap and Hysteroscopy first, to prepare my insides for the procedure. Keeping everything crossed!!


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*trish_88  * Welcome to FF and to the Under 25's section. Take a look around the forum and also post an introductions in the New to Fertility Friends? Introduce yourself section.

Jenny


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I have just started posting on the boards but been lurking for a while. Hoping everyone is coping whatever stage u r at! I'm currently in 2ww and going 

To all the ladies talking about partner leaving due to TTC problems,I have felt the same! Feel so guilty that my body is putting us through all this BUT it is so silly, just think if things were the other way round we would stick by them & my husband gets so upset when I tell him how guilty I feel, he says our relationship comes first & we want to be parents _together_! I am sure your partners feel the same!

Lots of love to everyone

X


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

*Ivfmamma* Thankyou, wishing you lots of luck for your follow up appointment. 
*confused* Thanks for the wellcome 
*daydreamer* positive vibes coming your way for testing day  
*Trish* Hello welcome to ff. its lovely here, im doing icsi so if you have an questions just ask.

afm did my first buserelin injection today, finally back on the mad crazy fertility train lol! xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Daydreamer88 Good luck in your 2ww x


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks ladies, unfortunately it seems to all be over for me, af showed up well and truly today and have awful cramps!  

Jessbrad...good luck with injections, hope they are going well so far!!

X


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone just thought i would say hello as i am on my 2nd day of injections of the short proticol. I have PCOS and my dp has a slightly low sperm count. We are on our first round of IVF and are very hopeful that our youth and drive with be on our side. We have been trying for just over 3years and have done 8 cycles of clomid which worked for my overies but due to my dp having a low sperm count didnt work. I also found that i have a slightly heart shaped uterus but my clinic didnt seem to think to was that bad and havnt brought it up since. fingers crossed the drugs do what they are ment to so scan on monday. injecting myself took a little getting used to!!! 
Good luck everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## mia1987 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi ladies
This is my first post just thought i would say hello its so lovley to know that there are so many ladies of a similar age to me on here to be able to chat to with fertility issues as at times it can seem like a very scary lonley place!
Im 25 and my DP is 27 i have pcos and am just recovering from having both tubes removed as last yr lap and dye discovered they were both blocked with hydrosalphinx  after making the heartbreaking deciscion to remove them both we decided it was for the best as we were told our chances of conceiving naturally were virtually 0 and by having them both removed would double our chances of ivf working.we are currently patiently waiting for april for me to have my next smear and hoping and praying it comes back clear after having a severely abnormal result in may last year resulting in a coloscopy and lletz procedure.so fingers crossed everything is ok and we are booked to start our 1st ivf cycle in may when af arrives   trying to remain positive with everything but seems so hard at times when everything seems against you.guess im lucky to have such a supportive dp   
Lots of luck to everyone with their treatments look forward to reading your posts as they give me hope xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi I'm 25 and suffered 4 losses in 07/08. I then had gyno problems with pain during nooky, bleeding during & after and pain that left me crippled. I bled for 30 days before the doctors took me seriously. I had a laporoscopy which found nothing. Things have settled down now but when we tried for a family in 2011 we had not success. Went for tests, showed I was not ovulating every time, but was refused treatment due to depression. I then had a phantom pregnancy that lasted 6 weeks! Just want to know if any of you lovely ladies have any mental health issues that are preventing you from having a baby? Xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*Daydreamer88 -  * I'm so sorry hun. Sending you lots of 

*charl1989 -  *Good luck with your injections and your first IVF cycle. I have PCOS too and had same experience with the clomid but due to DH's problems we are going to be having ICSI later in the year.

*Mia1987 -  *Welcome to FF! Sounds like you have been through a lot in the last couple of years.  Good luck for your first IVF in May x

*Crazychickenlady -  *I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriages and troubles since. Have you seen anyone regarding your depression? I guess if you are taking anything for it I guess they may not mix with any fertility drugs.

Jenny


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes I've been having Fluoxetine since march 2012, I'm feeling a lot better in myself. The doctor wants me to be happy in my head before I start any kind of fertility treatment. It was a huge set back for me but in the long run I know it's the right thing to do. I'd say I've had depression since my first loss, but was in denial for a long time. I guess because back then, we didn't have such forums as this, I felt very alone and didn't get the support I needed. I feel I'm healing, but that final peice to the puzzle would be a baby.


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello ladies,
been a while since I posted on here. For some reason my phone decided I didn't need my emails anymore so I wasn't getting notifications of posts  So lots to catch up on...

*tempress* - how are things going for you now hun?

*kloi* - the amount of times I heard all that was unreal!! They would not budge about the referral age, so in the end I just had to wait until I was 23! I turned 23 last month and got my referral the next day.

*trish* - good luck for the Lap hun, I was very achey and sore after mine, but they're not too bad 

*daydreamer* - so sorry to hear your news! Next time!! 

*mia* - good luck with the smear hunni! And it sounds like a good decision to have them removed considering your odds, just unfortunate it took surgery to get you where you are!

update on me..
My MEGA-AF arrived last saturday, and I was so sure it was trying to kill me! It was so so so heavy and painful I would just cry myself to sleep! BUT, thankfully it eased up slightly throughout the week (easing up: went from changing super tampons every hour to every 3 hours!!) and it came to an abrupt end yesterday  Gosh, I've never been so happy to see the back end of AF!
Just waiting for my appointment in 10 days now  
With any luck this AF may have kick started my womb into remembering what it's there for and I might start seeing more of AF - _bittersweet!!_ and who knows, maybe even an ovulation 

...I'm sure stranger things have happened!

Have a great week, and happy baby dancing


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks girls  

Im not feeling up to going for our appt tomorrow just for them to confirm what we already know, I can't even face walking in the clinic but I know it has to be done! I haven't stopped crying since Thursday when the bleeding started, I just don't know how we are going to get through this year... Everyone around me is pregnant and due in July and I know it's awful but I am just dreading it so much!!   We have decided to take a break for a while as we feel emotionally exhausted with it at the minute, it has been constant with injections, scans, appts etc since we started our first cycle in November. Hopefully we will know when the time is right to start again!  

charl1989...Hope you are getting on OK with the injections! I found them awful at first (severe needle phobia!!) but you get used to them! Fingers crossed for your cycle  

Mia1987... Fingers crossed everything goes to plan for you and you get things started in May. I think u made the right decision with your tubes, I had surgery for the same but didn't have hydrosalpinx so they didn't remove them but it leaves me concerned about the trouble they could cause still! 

Crazychickenlady...so sorry to hear that you are having such an awful time   . I'm sorry I have no advice to offer regarding mental health issues preventing having a baby but the only advice I have is to get yourself right before you start any treatment, I know this will be hard and feel like a long time to wait but it is so important. Before I started my 1st cycle of IVF I was in quite a good place mentally despite years of TTC and an awful year in general but due to what has happened with my 2 cycles I am feeling so low I would hate to think how low I would be if I had felt bad to begin with. Big   , I really hope you are starting to feel better soon.

Sianjane90...sounds like things are going in the right direction for u! Good luck for your appt  

Lots of love to everyone
X


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

chicken lady, hi hun sorry to hear your having such a time of it lately. i do have quite a history of mental health issues though after many years on the tablets i decided enough was enough and stopped taking them early last year. i do know if it has hindered my dreams of being a  mother as i used my depression to an extent to move things along - being only 23 and i hadnt been ttc for a year at this point i knew they wouldnt take me seriously so i explained that my depression was being made worse by my want for a family, and the gp i was with at the time was the gp who diagnosed me with depression about 10 years prev! 

like yourself i went through a phantom pregnancy ( at least thats what my mum calls it) it lasted for about 8-9 weeks, though my af never stopped ( which is common in my familly) but i gained so much weight and had every other symptom i had people asking me in my work if i was pregnant!!! it was horrible. i know how hard thing can be but you will get there, seeking the help you need really is the hardest part. im glad the fluoxetine is wrking for you and you are feeling the benefits, maybe now your feeling healthier it would be worth asking about treatments? xxxx


sianjane- !!!! omg i so happy for you that the dreaded af finally arrived.!!!      such good news as now you can start the process and hopefully things will go smoothly for you! iv been thinking bout you alot recently wondering how you are getting on so im glad you have got the af over and done with though it does sound terrible. on average my af is usually quite bad, those super heavy tampons every 3-4 hours for about 3 days  so i can sympathise how your feeling. 

things are still lagging for me, dp and i decided we give up trying to contact his gp as it just wasnt happening, so on friday we phoned mines ( on a friday the books are opened for the following week) we were to phone after 2pm to book in for the coming week - phones about 3pm and her books were full!!! drat!  so we now have to wait until friday again an ill be on the phone at 2 mins past 2!!! we are hoping that she may send us a refferal through for the assisted conception unit, and hopefully we can get the needed tests done again. ( not looking forward to having to go through all mines again but needs must!) and hopefully dp will get his sa done. just a matter of waiting now  xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tempress....the waiting is the worst isn't it?! Especially when you are ready for the next step and there are no appts!! Fingers crossed u will be able to get through early this Friday. I found once we got referred to our RMU things started moving quite quickly...it is a year since we started there & had all investigations and surgery by July! We chose to delay treatment for our Wedding in October. 

Fingers crossed things will start moving quickly for u after your referral! 

X


----------



## mia1987 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi girls
Thankyou for taking the time to reply.i do think it was the right decision for us and after reading alot about hydro and how much it can affect ivf hopefully having them removed will help us in the future.feeling very sore and sorry for myself at the moment and seem to be bursting into tears at the littlest of things.ive had too take two weeks off work already so hopefully will be starting to feel better soon.

Confused-thankyou for the welcome  

Sianjames90- hope your appointment comes round quickly and those 10 days go fast for you.bet you carnt wait to get started now.think one of the hardest things is the waiting that seems to take forever between appointments!can be very frustrating!

Daydreamer88- so sorry...carnt imagine how you must be feeling.hopefully after a break you will feel strong enough to try again  

Lots of love and hope to everyone xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

daydreamer88 - yeah the waiting is horrible. luckily atm we have just started our 2ww for ttc naturally, so that will keep our minds occupied until we can get an appointment. it says it all really, the female dr is completely full for this coming week, yet there are two other gp's at the practice, clearly people prefer the female gp ( imo she is a much better gp than the other two) 

hopefully on friday we will get an appointment through if not then more waiting  

how are things going with you? xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mia...thanku   u will have times when u feel sorry for yourself, I think it's completely normal! Just keep looking forward to May! It will be here before u know it  

Tempress...ooh yes they will keep u occupied! Fingers crossed something good happens for u at the ed of these 2 weeks then!! Things are OK thanku, just trying to come to terms with everything that has happened. taking things one day at a time, for now I am so looking forward to a nice hot bubble bath & bottle of wine tomorrow night! My lovely husband doesn't want me to do anything before tomorrow after the clinic have OK'd it! I fully intend on pampering myself a lot over the next few weeks! 

X


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

*daydreamer* stay strong for tomorrow hunni, it will all be over quickly and then you can plan your next move whether you're going to have a break or carry on. We'll be here for you anyway, you can always fall back onto the U25's 

*tempress* Hellllloooo my lovely! I've been wondering about you too hun. What with being in hospital, MEGA-AF, broken hormones and trying to get the hours I've missed at work back up I've just been so tired. I have updated my members diary once or twice but that's really all I had the energy to do! I cannot believe you still haven't been able to see a GP, yours or his! That's crazy, you've been trying for ages! Yes, make sure you are ready to dial 13:59!! How's all the TTC naturally going in the meantime? Do you take any supplements or anything?

*mia* I hope you feel better soon  It is very frustrating, but I think I'm coping okay - I still have a full head of hair at the minute anyway  I just want to try and lose a few pounds before the appointment


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

sian - hey hun im taking pregnacare conception and dp takes his wellman, i also take epo up until the day before ovulation. ttc is going well i hope lol we were both a bit exhausted this month only bd'd on 1 of my 2 peak days but still hopefull lol

im not surprised your exhausted i would be too! try and find the time to relax too though or you will wear yourself out. 

daydreamer - thanks for keeping your fingers crossed  pampering yourself sounds like a fantastic idea!!! make sure dh spoils you too lol 


ok now heres something for me to ask : im just into 4dpo ( its after midnight lol) and i know its far far too early to tell bbut for the past few days i have been peeing alot!! like every 20 mins/half an hour, an its proper pee's not little ones. its not a uti because theres no discomfort. also my tummy feels heavy and a little sore ( almost like very early af signs but its not) im also pretty tired, not tired enough to sleep sadly ( still in my usual sleeping pattern) but just have n energy, cant be bothered with anything. 

now i know it doesnt happen often but iv been googling ( i know bad girl!!!) and it does happen. now my mind is going 100 miles an hour, i dont want to get my hopes up again but you all know what its like.... you start to think, even my dp has been looking at me in that kind of ' could it be look' 

obv its far too early to test and i will have to wait but whats everyone's opinions

i should add past 2 afs have been very unusual super heavy for 1 day instead of 3/4 then light for a couple then just spotting lastt two days. false periods run in my family something terrible ( one sister until she was 4 months! anotherr till she was 6 months!!) so this really isnt helping.


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanku Sianjane90!   hope things are going OK for u

Tempress...i really hope it is good signs for u! But stay away from google, it's no good!!   your feelings are due to something good!!

It went OK today, although I started crying as soon as the lovely nurse called out for us and she knew straight away it was bad news! She was so sweet, though I felt bad as I could tell she was really upset for us! My lovely DH used to work in the department a few years back so we know all the staff. We have our failed cycle review on 6th March so will just weigh up our options until then! We have 2 day 6 blasts frozen though she didn't seem too hopeful about these, neither am I . They are grade 3bb and may not survive the thaw! Anyway...I have promised myself to take a break from it so I will try not to dwell on things!!

Hope everyone is well!!

X


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanx everyone for your support, i am doing the short proical and am on day 7 of Ovitrelle injections day three of Cetrotide. I had acupuncture last night to try and help stimulate my overies and to relax. The injections have been pretty easy apart from the Cetrotide which i have been getting my mum to do for me as the needle seems that bit bigger. I had a scan this morning which showed that the drugs are working but the follicles need to be bigger yet so they have uped my dosage. I have my fingers crossed that they catch up and get much bigger as everything has been running well untill this point but saying that the nurses didnt think it was anything to worry about. But as im sure you all know that worrying is very easy when things arent the way you want them   .
I have another scan on friday so am planing on drinking lots of water and ealy night until then? Has anyone got any tips, advise?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

*tempress* well hopefully, that one time was all you needed especially with all these signs! Although, obviously you know your own body, but you can have a UTI without any discomfort, that's what my excessive peeing turned out to be the other week - I was given 3 days of antibiotics. But I don't want to put a downer on things because it all sounds very exciting  
I'm thinking I should be on something else, I take folic acid and Vit D everyday.. DH doesn't take anything _at the moment_  although I think he should be because of his morphology!
I hope you're okay anyway! I finally have a day off work tomorrow, although my little brothers are sleeping over, so no rest for the wicked.

*daydreamer* things aren't too bad at the moment, thanks  just lots of waiting around!

*char* Hiya! I don't have advise because you're a few steps ahead of me, I just didn't want to read & run without wishing you luck for Friday


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

*Temptress* It's good to know that I'm not the only one struggling with depression and suffered a phantom pregnancy! It can be a lonely world sometimes. We've decided that we are going to officially start TTC again as of today (cd1) and I'm letting my GP know. I'm on Prozac so unsure of the complications of taking it and ttc. I feel that the only thing holding me back form recovering from my depression is not having a baby. I am in a much better place now, and only take my meds 3-4 times a week. I've had a years break from ttc and feel I'm ready to start again  Do you find you don't trust your body as much after the phantom pregnancy? Even the doctors where mystified!

On another note, my hubby works away 2 weeks of the month, how do people manage to work around that? I don't ov every month, so it's hit and miss already  Spring is round the corner and I know if I don't get baking I'm only going to hatch some chicks from my girls for the baby factor


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing?

charl...it is so easy to worry but don't! I am sure that follicles will grow to where they need to be! It is really important that they grow quite slowly as if they grow too quickly the eggs are less likely to be of good quality, near the end of my stimms I had to go for scans daily to check if they were growing enough and they did in the end...I think it is common and it is much better than having far too many follicles and them growing too much, I had this in my last cycle and ended up with way over 60 big follicles and overstimulating and my cycle had to be cancelled! Just be patient (as hard as this is!!) and keep doing what you are doing and you will get there, maybe try and get some extra protein if you are not already! Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Crazychickenlady...You do what feels right for you! If you are concerned about the Prozac mention it to your dr and they should be able to advise...good luck  

xx


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, 

i think this is a really good addition to FF, my story is... i was diagnosed with premature ovarian failure (early menopause)  at about 15/16 years of age, i have osteopenia which is the pre cursor to osteoporosis due to the lack of eastrogen in my body for such a long time. 

I am now 24 and we have been on the waiting list for IVF via egg donation for around a year and should hopefully be at the top of the list at 27/28 ish.
For now i take HRT to try to keep my bones from getting worse and trying to deal with the side affects! 

Would be good to chat to anyone in a similar position! Or just if anyone needs a chat! 


Thanks,

Becca


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Well after seeing a doctor today(not my usual GP) I left feeling really positive! I've been given the challenge of coming off the Prozac and see how I get on. If I go down hill, I go back on them, simples! The risks are minimal during pregnancy, but still risks all the same. I'd rather not be on them, but I know of women who have had healthy pregnancies and happy babies when taking meds. I've got till October, and if we've not caught naturally (doubt it) then we start the process of referral and treatment. I never had my miscarriages investigated, so I know I've got that to come. It's strange how when I was younger I could at least get pregnant, now I can seem to do that 6 years on, I'm only 25!


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Daydreamer88+SianJane90- Thank you very much for your advise and support i am very pleased to say that i have another scan yesterday which showed that the follices have caught up and are growing nicely. I have 14 in total and have another scan tomorrow in the hope that egg collection will be on Tuesday. The lining of my womb is looking very good also!I will be glad when all the injecting is over i feel like a bit of a pin cushion with having acupuncture as well.
Sadly I'm full of a cold but a good reason to stay in bed all weekend and take it easy like they want me to do.
Hope everyone is getting on well Anyone with any good news? xx xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Just popping on to see how everyone is doing  

Beccas...gosh it sounds like you have gone through a lot, I really hope you get to the top of that list very soon!!  

Crazychickenlady...I'm glad to hear that you are feeling positive and you have a goal to work towards!! Fingers crossed something will happen for you before October! 

Charl...wow that is great news!! I had a feeling for you that they would catch up   how did your scan to today? Do you have your Hcg injection tonight? Hope you are feeling better from your cold!!

I have a tiny bit of good news... I should be having my failed cycle review this week now, I have instructions to phone my consultants secretary tomorrow to organise it, and I will actually see the consultant as when I phoned to find out who I would be seeing on 6th March I was told I would see a registrar as I was NHS funded cycle and you only see the consultant if you pay   I work in the hospital myself and I know how things work so I found this even more shocking! Although I know some registrars are as good and some are better than the consultants, and I know the consultants are busy I just find it a bit crazy when we will potentially be looking at paying for our next cycle with them  Fingers crossed it will be sorted, I have a whole a4 page of questions I am sure they will think I am crackers!! 

Any more news/updates from anyone?x


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi All
Daydreamer88- Thanks for thinking of me, my scan today showed that they still arent quite really for retrevel so i have another scan tomorrow morning hoping to be ready for Wedensday. So fingers crossed they are!! My cold is very full on so i havnt moved out of bed much i took a lemsip and a bit of beechams all in one yesterday without thinking and was told today not to have any :/ so kicking myself big time, i just hope it is ok.
xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well good luck for tomorrow! Fingers crossed for your egg collection on Wednesday, very exciting   let us know how it goes tomorrow. 

I really wouldn't worry about having the beechams, especially if if just 1 and at this stage of your treatment. Rest up and look after your little eggies  

X


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Some of you ladies are younger than me but have been through so much! Fertility treatment talk scared the life out of me a year ago   I think because I didn't deal with my MC very well. The witch has left the building so I'm going to   as much as we can before DH leaves for work. I have calculated ov just around the time he goes away  

I talked to my future business partner who also has fertility issues (no children, never been pregnant, never used contraception, given up on ttc) and she really wants me to go for it and do what I can for a child. She's such a lovely lady, she has serious issues with her back so treatment like IVF isn't an option and adoption isn't for them. 

It's odd how good I feel even though I'm not on any meds, but I'm back at college tomorrow (half term was great) so will see how my back copes. Scoliosis is no fun! 

I'm interested in what I'm entitled to such as rounds of clomid? what happens if that doesn't work? What tests will they run? When do they suggest IVF? 

Xxx


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi,

I'm 23 and we found out in December that we can't have kids natrually. We've been trying for just over 2 yearre we even tried to talk to a dr. I don't think we wanted to admit we were having difficulties.

The rest of you probably know what it's like when people say don't worry your still young... I hate that saying!!

We have had all the tests and have our first appointment with CARE and not sure what to expect - I'hoping it will be a timescale plan - at least thats my fingers crossed


----------



## nooshki (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to forums so take it easy with me ha ha.

I have my first appointment at the centre for life tomorrow, I'm looking forward to getting there and seeing what's next, we've already been told that we will have to be going down the IVF route from the fertility specialist at the local hospital.

Just wondering if any body could fill me in on what to expect so I'm not totally clueless ha ha


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*  nooshki and purpleshoes2 - *welcome to FF! Good place to start on here is posting an introduction here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0 so you will get some links to the areas of the forum that are relevent to your situation. Plus ofcourse you have here to chat to others who are in the same situation as you. Good luck with your journey and please do come back and post here too


----------



## nikkitay (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, Ive never posted before but i thought that maybe talking to people that have had the same experience as me  might help as I'm  feeling a bit depressed now.

I have just gone through my third failed ivf cycle and I am feeling very low, the doctors can't see why I produce bad eggs as all the tests I have had have all come back good, they can't see anything wrong with me except the egg and embryo quality. I'm now saving up for a frozen transfer but as I only have one i'm worried that it won´t survive the thaw and i'll be back at square 1 again. I'm so scared that I will never have children, how many times should I try before I give up?


----------



## kloi (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello again everyone. 

Well been to my first fertility appointment today to try and get the ball rolling as i told my dr i wasnt happy about just being dismissed as im only 21. 

The consultant basically told me that because its only been 14months of trying. To go back to my dr and have more blood test of the same nature which i have already had. And also told me that i am definitly not eligible for any treatment whatso ever until i am 23. 

Me and my dp are finding this very distressing as its driving me completly insane and causing me to feel down all the time.

Also find it so hard as everyone around me says just relax and it will happen. Do they not understand how difficult that is. 

I just dont know where to go from here it seems like its the end of the road and i have just been dismissed until i am 23. 

Has anyone else  been through  this sort of thing.  Im going craxy.

X


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

daydreamer88- thanks again sorry i didn't come back yesterday with scan results. Its went well they had grown loads and i did my last injections last night and have egg retrieval first thing tomorrow morning so very exciting. It feels really strange not having to inject tonight, i keep thinking i have forgot something. Just hope everything goes well tomorrow now!! I will keep you posted.
How are you feeling?
I sadly lost my granddad this morning but going to keep my chin up so i don't stress. 
xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

charl1989 - Firstly (((hugs))) I'm sorry to hear about your grandad xx Goodluck for tomorrow at EC xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Crazychickenlady…hope you are still feeling positive…?   In terms of clomid I am not too sure but a colleague of mine was allowed to be on it for 6 months… I don’t know whether this is standard. If it doesn’t work they will do further testing, not sure what you have had so far but they generally start with blood tests and then a sperm analysis from your partner and take things from there. For me this was the stage that we were referred to our local RMU and they organised ultrasounds for us both and further sperm analysis (poor DH has had about 7 of these tests altogether) and the appointment after this we saw my consultant who said then that we would be having IVF, although I did need to go for further surgery to ensure I had no hydrosalpinx and to check my tubes properly. Hopefully you won’t need this, in which case it would be much quicker.

purpleshoes… Yes I hate it when people say you’re still young you have loads of time, you have 20 years!! Infertility doesn’t work like that!! It gets less likely as you get older…if it doesn’t work for me at 24 I don’t fancy holding out hope for when I am 44!! When is your first appointment? Is it NHS funded or do you have to pay privately there?

nooshki… welcome   How did your first appointment go?

Nikkitay… welcome   You will get lots of support on here. I am not surprised you are feeling so low but don’t give up hope! Have they been able to do any tests on your eggs? You should try as many times as you feel able to…there is no one size fits all, some people can’t cope with more than one cycle and some people go on to have 9/10 cycles before they eventually get their BFP or move on to other ways of being parents.

Kloi…I know it is so frustrating not being taken seriously due to your age. It took me 2 years to finally get a GP that wanted to listen to me, if I hadn’t seen her I would still be sat wondering what was going on. The only thing I can suggest is trying to do as much as you can before you turn 23, get as many tests as you can out of the way now. Do they have any diagnosis for you or do you have any other problems? It is a hard time and so frustrating when you feel like you aren’t getting anywhere; try to get a plan in place as this sometimes helps to feel less crazy.

Charl…So sorry to hear about your granddad   

Glad to hear everything is going well from the treatment side of things. Hope everything went well with your egg collection today and your little embryos are coming together   I am not too bad thanks, going a bit downhill again emotionally but looking forward to my appointment with consultant on Friday, hoping to get some closure on this cycle 

xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Daydreamer- I am still feeling good  How are you? Added anymore questions to your list?
As far as tests, Ive been checked for thyroid, pcos, had day 21 test, had a laporoscopy (sp) in 09 due to pain during intercourse and erratic bleeding which came back clear. Smear test (Jan)came back clear and I dont have any STI's. DH had a sperm analysis done this time last year, which showed it could be better but is classed as "normal". The day 21 test showed that I hadn't ovulated, and that was the only abnormality. The blood tests covered lots of things and my GP said they all came back fine 

Charl- So sorry to hear about your grandad  

Everyone else- Sending you   and


----------



## kloi (Feb 8, 2013)

Daydreamer 88. 

I have had to laparoscopys and also a tubal dye test. Which i think is known as a hsg. I have had all the blood tests like lh and fsh. My dp is awaiting an appoinnent for his tests. I have no other probrms. They basically said it was unexplained  as there is jno significant  reason i shouldnt concieve. It felt like tjey just said go away we havent got time for you. 

I have sort of put a plan together but it hasnt really eased my mind any more. 

I dont know what else to do.


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi thanks girls for your response to my sad new about my granddad, glad he will now have found a painless place and returned to my grandma. 
I had my EC yesterday and all went well apart from in lots of pain now. They managed to get nine eggs and have rang this morning to say that 8 have fertilized so we are over the moon and are now waiting to hear again tomorrow to see how many have carried on changing.   
Anyone else got any news?
Crazychickenlady.... i was allow to do 8 months of clomid, which my normal GP gave 6months then once referred i was put on it again for a further 2 months. If you DP has a normal or good sperm count then its great stuff as it made me ovulate like a dream every month. hope that helps.
Daydreamer88... The emotions that us ladies go through from the ever urge to have a baby, only well can understand hold in there good things to come and our age is so much on our sides good luck for tomorrow.
Kloi... Hi Hun i was pretty much in the same boat as you at the age but they never gave up hope to try and me pregnant naturally, i had blood tests every month and was put on the clomid. so keep pushing and don't stop until the take what your saying on.


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Kloi...well it sounds like you have had most things done, has for DP got his appointment through yet? Just don't let your GP ignore your concerns! Have you thought of maybe paying to see a consultant privately initially to see what their opinion is and where you stand? I would have done this years ago if I understood how things worked and knew I could do this? It is obviously not an option for everybody but it is definately something to consider?

charl... That is a lovely thing to say about your granddad. Hope you are coming to terms with things as much as is possible    Great news on fertilisation   How have things gone since? (sorry I have not had much chance to get on here) Have you had ET? x

As for me, I had my failed cycle review with my consultant on Friday...we had a really good chat about this cycle that has helped me come to terms with what has happened. He said there is absolutely nothing that he feels contributed to the BFN, it just came down to the fact that we got to day 5, had a 'lovely' embryo put back and at that stage it was 50/50 whether it would work and we were in the unlucky 50%...not suprising really   He is quite keen for us to proceed to FET and suggested we get on with this right away. We only have 1 cycle funded on NHS and any FET from that cycle are also fully funded so we have booked our nurse consultation on 2nd April...so much for having a break, I must be nuts   But I have decided we are not telling any family/friends that we are doing this as I found it to be just too much pressure last time & our embies only have 60% chance of surviving the thaw...  

How is everyone else?
xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

hi daydreamer88- i thinkyour doing the right thing just getting stuck back into it so well done. I have had one days 5 grade 1BB put back and will find out tomorrow how many they can freeze. so fingers crossed and we will find out on the 14th so hour counting begins xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Great news!!        

Good luck! Fingers crossed for some frosties for u tomorrow! My frosties were day 6 so it could happen 

Keep us up to date, sending u lots of love, luck &   xxx


----------



## kloi (Feb 8, 2013)

Charl 1989- i have seen the fertility consultant but they said there is nothing wrong its all just unexplained.  My dp hasnt had his appointment through yet so its all just a waiting game.

Daydreamer88- i did ask thr consultant about clomid and he said that i wont be eligible for that at all.

Thanks for your advice everyone


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Khoi...I know the waiting game is awful!! Hopefully your DP will get his appointment through soon! It is such a nightmare to get taken seriously when so young! It took me years to get taken seriously initially with issues with my periods, I told them for _years_ at my old GP surgery that things weren't right, I went through scans, surgery, blood tests etc...from the ages of 18-20 and still didn't get diagnosed with PCOS until I was under my IF consultant at 23 years old, it is a joke!! I had been going to my current GP for about 2 & 1/2 years about our fertility and getting nowhere...one male GP even asked if I was married when I told him my concerns...I wasn't at the time but as if that makes a difference!!! Stupid man!!!

I guess what I am trying to say is...do _not_ give up you have to keep fighting....and I know how frustrating it can be, you feel like you are banging your head against a brick wall sometimes!! You will eventually find someone who will listen!! And you never know a miracle may happen for you in the meantime  x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi girls, been a couple of weeks since i have been on as i havent had any internet but im so glad to be back now!!1 i could really have done with this place past few days. 

well i got to the day my af was due to arrive- always arrives at either 7-8am or 12-2 pm so i knew when to expect it, i was still peeing alot, very emotional, itchy all over, my boobs hadn got heavy or sore ( usually 5 days before af onwards when i take off my bra they are agony  ) , my cm was still very much there and appeared to still be in a good condition - i was having weird food cravings - which then when i tried to eat it was turning my stomach, the smell of certain things was making me feel ill and not to mention feel sick almost constantly. my dp and i really started to believe that we had been very lucky this month, it got to bed time, af still hadnt arrived so we agreed first thing the next morning i was doing a hpt!!! 

at 2am that night - my af decided to arrive !!!! gutted is an understatement, iv been so so down since, for a few days there i could even get dressed, just stayed in my jammies. dp has been amazing though trying to keep up my spirits. 

i did however go and finally get an appointment with gp ~ ( the day my af was due) hurray!!!!!!! finally!!!! spoke to her and she has sent away out referal for the assisted conception unit... a small positive in what has been a horrible week. 

couldnt decide about my cbfm as technically they arrived on the 28th feb as i hadnt been to sleep yet - but witt it being 2am i decided to start my cbfm as cd1 on the 1st march - so now i just need to wait and book in with nurse for my day 21 prog test on the 21st!!! 

sorry this has been mega long just wanted to update everyone!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

sian : hi hunny how have you been?? hope things are going better for you!!! as you can see from thhe post i posted for updating everyone things didnt go to plan this month - af arrived about 12 hours late - mean old thing. but i did finally get that appointment iv been waiting for and we are getting our referal  !!! 

crazychickenlady :  yeah it was really difficult after my phantom pregnancy ( though i do hate calling it that as i nver got any confirmation thats what it was. but it couldnt have been anything else) even now i struggle to read what y body is saying to me, especially this month when i was showing alot of sympotms only to be dissapointed yet again. nowadays i keep a cycle diary, i write down every single thing i go through, each day. even small things that may not mean anything, and i can look back every single and see whats normal and what isnt as i just dont trust my instincts anymore. sadly this month was mahem for me, but its the start of a new cycle and fresh start. 

have you found any ways of coping? xxxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Tempress- Mine was never "officially confirmed" either, and was the "only thing it could be"... Frustrating isn't the word! It sent me over the edge and I had a major break down in front on my GP. Now I keep a log too, I have a cycle app on my iPod and jot down notes like headaches, cm, tummy aches ect. But I honestly don't think I will be confident with symptoms until I get a   and even then I won't believe I have a baby until I'm holding my own in my arms. I bloated out, craved raw ginger washed down with strawberry flavoured water, had weird IBS type pains (I only suffer from IBS pain when pregnant), had headaches, massive boobs, sensitive nipples,morning sickness... The works!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

crazychickenlady - im not sure if its something they can really confirm, my gp never even suggested it, it was family members who realised what i was going through and then i went to my gp. i try not to think too much about last year. not long after it my relationship broke down and my partner left. at the end of 2012 i started seeing a man i have known for a long time, and because he knew of my history we decided to start straight away as we were both sure this is what we wanted. just into cycle number 7 now of ttc natural and we have asked to be refered to a clinic for all the tests ( 2nd time round for me) so were trying to remain positive but it really isnt easy. every 2ww it starts, and i want to feel hopeful but at the same time because of what happened it makes me feel like its very unlikely and sadly so far it hasnt happened for us. but my dp is amazing and somehow manages to keep positive so we are getting through,  

how is things going with you? xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Tempress- I try not to think about last year much either, was a pants time for us too. It's our 5th cycle ttc naturally, but like am not hopeful. If it wasn't for the stupid phantom I'd have been referred and getting some sort of treatment or poss be pregnant. I'm giving it till October, that way it's yet another full year of ttc naturally and the GP can do something about it. 
It's My first loss' 6 year anniversary on the 23rd, plus with Mother's Day and the anniversary of my great grandad, grandad and friends deaths its a poo month. 
I'm glad you are being positive, we try to be, but I can be hard at times. Even if we cant fall pregnant naturally, it sure as hell is fun trying


----------



## JessicaSpacey (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Ladies, 

I am new to FF but could really do with some support, reading everyone's positive story's makes everything seem so much better. 

Im 19 ( will be 20 in may ), me and by husband have been ttc for 2 years, last November we discovered then due to his low sperm count and low mobility it would be unlikely that we would conceive naturally. Our doctor advised us that we would need IVF however I would need to bring my BMI down to under 30 also I couldn't go through NHS till I was 23. 

Since then I've lost just over 2 stone and we have an appointment at Bourn Hall on 25th March, due to finance etc we are looking at going down the egg sharing route however its a lot to get your head around. 

I don't really have anyone to talk to, all of my family fall pregnant easily therefore they don't understand, and my friends would rather be going out then talking about children, would be really nice to know im not alone. 

xx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

*Jessica* Welcome to FF 

It's sad that so many young women are having fertility issues, but I'm sure you will get your  in time


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

crazychickenlady - oh hun it really does sound like such an awful month for you.     . because of my history although we have ony been ttc for 6 months ( just ended af for start of 7th) i went to y gp and said look i know it usually a year but clearly something isnt right, and we are worried. is there anything you can do to try and push forward a referral - being that usually these things take a few months to come through anyway. and she was great she said she would be happy to send it off for us. 
have you considerred maybe telling a small white lie - maybe tell her you have been ttc now for say 8 months for example. explain your history and see if it could be pushed forward for you too? 


hi jessica welcome to ff hun!   it is horrible that the nhs make ladies wait until they are 23 before being entiteled to any treatment, even if you take it on the premis a woman starts ttc at 18, you only need to be trying for between 1-2 years until you can go see your gp. so why they make some wait for so long is beyond me. 

congratulations on losing all that weight that is fantastic!!! i cant imagine it would be easy! i dont know a great deal about egg sharing - in fact i know very very little but im guessing its pretty self explanitory, ( is it that you share some eggs when you go for your treatment so that some of your eggs are available for ladies whos eggs arent viable? etc) but i really do hope that this works out for you and that you get your much long awaited bfp!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JessicaSpacey (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi crazychickenlady, thank you for welcoming me in - I hope your treatment is going well.

Hey Tempress, I do think its crazy having to wait till im 23 for NHS, I think that is just to go on the waiting list aswell so not even to start treatment. 
Egg sharing is exactly what you said - after collecting my eggs they half them and give them to another lady. I think its a nice thing to do and is really the only chance we have in going private for treatment. 

What stage are both of you are at, at the moment ? xx

Jessica x


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome Jessica   You will gets lots of support on this site! Big well done on the weight loss...that is amazing  

Crazychickenlady...so sorry this is a hard month for you   Hope you are coping OK?

Tempress... So sorry to hear AF arrived  but Great news about appointment  

Hope everyone else is OK?

xxx


----------



## JessicaSpacey (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Daydreamer - I have only been on her a few days and already realised how much support is given. 

How are you ? 

Jessica x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

jessica - hi hun, yeah that is a fantastic idea, one of my friends has been trying for a very long time ( mc 16 years ago and not a thing since) she is getting 'older' now - well shes not old but for treatment she's too old... and she has recently got her bfp through a donated egg! i couldnt be happier for her after everything she has been through. i think if that came up for me i would deffo donate eggs, i considered doing it for her but with my own worries there wasnt much option. hopefully this will be good karma for you and you get your own bfp! 

as for me i went through all my tests and things last year - but my partner left me before we started the tests so wasnt entitled to treatment sadly. but i met someone new and we have been ttc naturally for 6 months ( nearly 7!) and we recently went to gp to see about a referral. just waiting on the letter coming through the post now for us to start our journey with all the tests and things then hopefully treatment will be an option.

daydreamer - thank you hun, yea the referral is great news now we just need to wait until it comes through lol. how are things going for you?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JessicaSpacey (Mar 4, 2013)

Temress - Wow that's a great storey about your friends BFP through IVF.. I hope me and my recipient will both get BFP.  

Im sorry to hear about your worries, not seem to of had the best of luck. Atleast you found the right man later on though. Im surprised you would get a referral for ttc for 7 months. I thought it had to be 1-2 years, but good news thou.

Where are you going for treatment. 

Do you need to wait for the referral to make an initial appointment.

Jessica x


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

hi everyone hope everyone is well! 
I am now in the dreaded 2ww and feeling pretty tired and icky. Not really sure if i can be looking out for any signs? the D day is the 14th which i don't know if I'm excited about or dreading. I had my last acupuncture treatment yesterday and have been trying to take it easy, which seems to make the hours go even slower. x


----------



## AliceMaddox (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey everyone, I had a hysterectomy when I was 21 due to cancer. I am now 30 and considering surrogacy. If anyone is in the same boat and wants to talk about it, I'm happy to chat!I'm not saying I have any answers, but I've been in this boat for 9 years now and may be able to offer support


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so surprised how many of 'us' there are on here   i thought i was the only that had settled don to family life early!

I read this thread when i can but ill start reading properly now and posting   I noticed some talk about egg sharing, i did it. Best thing i did tbh although its not for everyone. 

GoodLuck Charl1989, try and stay sane!x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

jessica - yeah its been hellish but im very happy now, and i know my dp will be a fantastic dad which makes it seem all the better  

we were extremely lucky to get our referral so soon, i think because iv been tested before and because iv been trying on and off now for 8 years ( i was 16 when i started ttc with an older man, big mistake!) i think they have taken pity on us lol i will be attending glasgow royal infirmary this time, im not sure about the first appointment tbh, the docter said she will send away the referral and ill get a letter through so i guess ill just wait for the letter and see what it says, hopefully it will be our consultation appointment  . i just feel better in general because i know we are doing something about it. 

charl - wishing you the best of luck for this 2ww hun fingers crossed you get your dream!!!    

alice - hi hun so sorry to hear about your illness when you were younger - that is truly horrible. have you been t see anyone about the option of surrogacy yet? 

ticky - hey hun , i think the exact same!!! i couldnt believe how many women our age was going through this, everyone keeps saying to me im so young to be seriously wanting a family  but when i saw this post i seen just how normal it really is  it will be good to hear from you in future, at what stage are you at now? 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

the_tempress - Im all done hun   My lo is now 17 weeks old!xx


----------



## AliceMaddox (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi the_tempress, going to see my friend end of next month with Hubby; she is considering being our surrogate. We wouldn't start treatment for 18 months but I may get some embryos frozen beforehand...Mummy is going shopping at Iceland


----------



## JessicaSpacey (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

I felt the same about the whole age think, family and friend think im crazy wanting to go through this so young. 
Finding this page is why I joined FF as it makes such a difference talking to other people in similar situations. 

Temress - very lucky for such a quick referral, but as you say uve been ttc for a while now so it prob doesn't feel quick to you. Waiting around is horrible as there is nothing you can do to speed the process up. 

Charl - hope everything goes well for you 2ww, keep us updated - Uve only got 8 days to go - how exciting. 

Alice - really sorry to here about your illness. I havnt really come across surrogacy however I believe there is a few pages on here about it. 

Jessica x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

ticky - awwww so the baby in your pic is still a baba then, congratulations hunny!!!!!  

alice - ooh thats good that you have made a start, its incredible your friend is considering it, i cant imagine its an easy decision to make. 

jessica- no your right it doesnt feel like its happening very quick at all but i try to think on it like i know i have given it everything i can, although were currently ttc naturally were using the cbfm ( this will be second cycle) as a last ditch effort to conceive naturally. if there is even a small chance we can do it without help then thats what we will do up untill all our tests are complete as i keep thinking there may be someone out there who really needs the treatment for their dream and id hate to take that away from them without exhausting all other avenues first. we figured that by the time all our tests are complete and its time to discuss options were looking at at least a year, so thats a year for us plus the time we have been trying for us to get our bfp. but i have very little patience so waiting around is torture lol  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JessicaSpacey (Mar 4, 2013)

Morning Tempress, That's a wonderful way to look at it. I couldn't wait for it to just happen any more. Every month when af is due I always get my hopes up even though I know were not likely at all to conceive natural its still not a 100% no. I convince myself that im feel a little different so this might be the month, Yet every months is as disappointing as the last. However I understand what you mean about leaving the treatment space for someone else. 

I really hope you get your BFP soon thou. 

Whats cbfm ?

Jessica x


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Tempress - Thats a  lovely way to think!

Jessica - it means a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor x


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone  

Jessica...I am doing OK thanks, taking one day at a time! Actually enjoying my break from treatment this month   How are things with you?

tempress...It's a definate step forward for you and you are right, you feel like you are starting something productive! Hope you get your appointment through soon   Things are OK with me thanks, we have our fertility counselling appointment in a few weeks and I am just trying to work towards that at the minute - really looking forward to getting out all the crazy thoughts in my mind, the poor lady  

charl...I know it will drag but please keep taking things easy, it is the best thing you can do at this time   It's hard but the best thing to do is not to try and spot any symptoms, you will drive yourself nuts! And a lot of pregnancy symptoms can be mimicked by the progesterone. You are halfway there, keeping my fingers crossed this is your time  

alicemaddox...  so sorry to hear you were ill. I think it is lovely that your friend is considering being a surrogate. It is at these times when you realise how amazing some people around you are   and such a good idea to be proactive and get some embryos frozen, when are you thinking of doing this?

ticky...Your little boy is BEAUTIFUL   It is so lovely to see a success story!!

Lots of love to everyone 

xx


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

This post  has made me feel a lot more normal !! My "school" friends are the ones who don't understand - I got married at 19 and have been trying since our first anniversary. Lots of people say your far too young.

I do feel like it's still a barrier though - at our appointment the dr did keep repeating your far too young, far too young. He's not stopping treatment but not rushing it all either which is frustrating when you know if you were slightly older they wouldn't worry around thickness of Endometris (or something!)

Also about Smear - I had one when I was 21/22 due to intermital bleeding and all the other tests had come back as clear, and that had but the Dr seemed shocked that I had had one. I just felt like rolling my eyes - im under the impression any way that everybody no matter what there age should be allowed a smear.


----------



## JessicaSpacey (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey Purpleshoes - I know how you feel. I am 19 - nearly 20, My "school friends" dont understand either, They think its crazy that im married and am trying for a baby. I guess you know yourself when your ready tho. 

Due to my husbands low sperm count we are going for IVF. Our first appointment is 25th March so now counting down the days left. 

Are you going Private? - How much far have you got in the treatment process? 

Jessica x


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

If you read my blog you'll see my journey so far but we've not started treatment yet. We've had the first appointment and are now waiting for a treatment plan. My husbands morph ability was low so got referred for IVF but then a 3rd test showed it had moved to the very bottom line of normal so there going to try IUI first


----------



## kloi (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Hope all is ok? Apart from the obvious.

I am now in the 2ww and its stressing me out to another level. i am still so confused about all my whole situation. and too make it even worse now. i have recieved a letter saying i need to have yet more bloods which i have alread i y had and the letter said that i need to have them before my treatment starts. 

Yet the consultant at the hospital told me i couldnt have treatment until i was 23. talk about messing me about.

My other issue is in this whole process i have been  moving house and had to change drs so i have got letters coming from all ways to my new house and also my old house. when i rang the old drs to get an appointment becuase i wasnt on there system they said u cant have an appointment or a telephone call so now i am in a real predicament. should i just go and see my new dr?

Has anyone else ever been in this situation?

Kloii


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

morning jessica - it does get very frustrating every month especially during the 2ww, our last cycle we were absolutely convinced, even my dp was sure because all my symptoms were different from normal and earlier on than usual but was just my body/mind playing tricks.  cbfm is the clearblue fertility monitor. iv started using it to get a better idea of y cycle as women dont ov on the same day every cycle - so i thought if even just 1 of the past 7 months iv ov earlier or later than i expected then thats 1 too many missed opportunities, so hopefully this will help  plus its had astounding reviews lol

ticky - thank you hun, its about the only thing that keeps me going atm lol 

daydreamer - thats good you have a councilling appointment coming up gives you a chance to clear your head (and heart!) and hopefully rationalise alot of the things we go through   everything goes well for you  

purpleshoes - hi hun, sorry your dr is giving you such a run around, we had a bit of a problem getting my dp's SA sorted with our gp so eventually we just said look can we just get our referral as they will probably want to re-do it anywayso she agreed to that, im just hoping that our specialist is a bit more understanding! 

as for your smear test i canot begin to understand why your doctor was surprised, i also had one at about 21/22 and it was for no reason other than i was due it! afterall women are meant to have a smear test done every 3 years, though most places wont do it before your 18 ( bit of a joke if you can have sex at 16!) so 3 years from 18 is 21 anyway.  iv got my fingers crossed for you that your doctor starts to be a bt more productive for you but dont back down keep at them about everything and stress how important it is for you 


kloi - hi hun     lots of hugs for you during your 2ww and praying this will be your month !  i would say if they are asking for more bloods even though you were told you woulnt need more until before treatment, that would to me mean either they are considerring treatment for you or somethign showed up on your last set of tests - though thats just my opinion. 

as for your gp i have just gone through this! i moved to a different end of the city and it was a bit of a nightmare at first, it takes a couple of weeks for your records to be sent through to your new gp, so id find out firstly if they have those yet, then i would go and see your new gp - they have all your records your history etc speak to them, show them your letter and book in with the nurse for your bloods. fingers crossed it goes smoothly for you! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx love for you all x


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

I still won't be given a smear now or even when I'm sue because it's 25 for a Smear normally.

We've had good news today so I'll be starting treatment on the 1st day of my next cycle (about 4th Apr) .

It's so nice to hear from everybody and it keeps our hopes up


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh ladies dont even get me started on smear tests. I literally had my first one a couple of months ago. During 09 I suffered horrific pains, bleeding during and after sex, I also bled for 30days, but I wasn't allowed a smear even after I begged for one. I must had been the only woman in the world to look forward to my smear! Thankfully it came back clear, and the problems I had back then settled down. Still none the wiser to what my body was doing


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

chicken - thats rediculas that they wouldnt give you one!


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

My GPs won't do a smear before 25 either!! I booked myself in for one without realising as they mentioned it at the IVF info evening, when I went the nurses couldn't do it as apparently my uterus is tilted and she booked me in with GP who rang me later and said I wasn’t allowed due to my age    I saw my GP yesterday who mentioned I should book in for smear as my 25th birthday is nearing, he phoned the nurse who said I had to wait until after my birthday… crazy!!! 

Hope everyone is OK xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi eveyone i finished my 2ww today and have to say it was the hardiest two weeks ever!!!!
But it was well worth the wait to get my BFP!!!! I still cant believe it has finaly happened! 
Hope you all get the same news as me xxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow Charl that is AMAZING news! Huge congratulations, very happy for you   

You must be so pleased!!  

Xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations charl1989    x And the first, of hopefully many, BFP's posted on the Under 25's board! Yay!


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

congrats charl!!!!!!!! over the moon for you and dp/dh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xx micky xx (Jan 28, 2013)

congratulations I am so happy for you.....
bet your over the moon xx


----------



## JessicaSpacey (Mar 4, 2013)

Congratulation Charl... So excited for you. xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats charl1989 x


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Fantastic news


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

so having some good news from one of our ladies has for me anyway given a glimmer of hope. just started my 2ww again they seem to be happening so fast!!!! find out if we have our glorious bfp or dreaded bfn at end of the month. im hoping that being on holiday at that time will give us some luck  also have been looking for a bigger house so we will have room when we do finally get it, and looking online today we tink we have found it! so wer ehoping the whole new house - new baby thing will be true for us. 

how is everyone else getting on? holding up i hope xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tempress...fingers crossed this 2ww will bring you some good news   Great news on maybe finding a bigger house, hopefully it will be the start of good things for you  

I am doing OK   How is everyone else doing?

xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I've got 3 days left till AF is due.... I have no symptoms, and I really don't think it's my month. But I have the edge to poas.... 

My nipples are slightly sore, but I normally get boob ache when due AF... Hummmmm I hate the waiting game


----------



## Jessnharlie (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! 
I will hopefully be starting my treatment next month I'm 25  got my PIE on 11th April so hoping things move fast after that! Good luck to everyone on their 2ww xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Crazychickenlady...how are you doing? Any sign of AF? 

 jessnharlie...welcome! What is PIE? 

How is everyone else?

Xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey, no AF as yet, was sick at work this afternoon?? Shes due tomorrow....

Its the 6 year anniversary of loosing Casey, so wont be testing till monday.  

How are you Daydreamer? xxx 

Forgot to say, I had heartburn this morning too.... I NEVER get heartburn


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

on the anniversary, hope you are coping OK.

I really hope these are positive signs for you, keeping everything crossed for you  

I am doing OK thanks, having a downer day! First AF since BFN bleed, it's been 5 weeks! It's torture but they did say it would be bad! At least it hopefully means I can start FET in April, I was getting worried! 

Xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Im coping well, I have a candle at the ready to be lit all day, and am working a split shift at work so Im keeping busy. 

 I hate it when AF comes around, its like a reminder    All the years I prevented pregnancy, and danced about when AF turned up, now I dread it! 

On wards and up wards, I hope time goes quickly for you, sending you lots of


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

crazychickenlady - big   for the day of te anniversary hun and   very hard for you for a bfp xxxxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

@ 10.38am


----------



## Jessnharlie (Feb 22, 2013)

It means patient information evening  x


----------



## Bexxit (Mar 22, 2013)

hi everyone, I'm new!

I'm 23, I am in a relationship, have been for 8 years and been engaged (he is 25) for 4 years. We are currently not living together due to jobs but were in the middle of buying a house in Oct 2012 until I fell ill....

I had open surgery in October 2012 to remove a 30cm cyst on my right ovary (very suddenly, knew nothing). The left ovary had a cyst at 10cm (cyst was drained to save left ovary). My right ovary was removed because it was a torsion. Fast forward to Feb 2013, my routine scan has shown the cyst had filled back up and already at 6cm.

I was referred to ACU, told about IVF and had bloods taken. Fiance has submitted sperm for analysis also. 
My results came back today, my AMH is 1pmol/l.

I am due a MRI scan on 2nd April, to see what is happening and to determine more surgery. 

I am very scared, I put on a face but it's times like this at night when I am on my own that I really am wondering 'why?'
Would like to speak to some people perhaps in same position?


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to FF! (((Big hugs))) You are certainly not alone here, introduce yourself on the welcome board and I'm sure an admin can point you in the direction for the best advise xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

*To test or not to test??*

AF 2days late for ETA(according to fertility calendar)
Boobs are huge, but no pain
Odd twinges in lower abdominal area
lower back aches
Was sick Friday afternoon
Wind!!

This time last year I experienced a phantom pregnancy, so I'm slightly cautious as you can imagine. What do I do?? I had EWCM on the 9th, so anticipated OV a few days later. Xxxx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello all.

Gosh, it's been a very long time, _again_

Crazychickenlady - Thinking of you, I hate the "should I? shouldn't I?" drives me mad! Do keep us updated though 

Charl1989 - Big huge fat CONGRATS on your bfp hun, that's brilliant!!!

Tempress - Hello lovely, how are things going with you?

There are so many new people here I can't keep up lol, so I'm starting again from now 

I've had my first appointment with the fertility clinic, and been sent off for another HSG before I get Clomid.
I had the HSG on Friday, and god it was painful! Not as bad as I thought it was going to be but still real bad  Anyways, turns out my left tube isn't blocked anymore  So I'm very happy about that! 
I have my next appointment at the clinic on the 10th April, so hopefully, I will be coming away with something to induce AF and some clomid!! Things are on the move I think!!

However, there are two new babies in my life, as my cat has had two lovely little kittens. They are 2wk1d today, and just so adorable  

Happy babydancing x x x x


----------



## mitchy14 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hiya! 

My husband and I have got our appointment with the nurse for our injection training on the 11th of April! Having to have IVF/ICSI. So much to take in but it is starting to feel a bit more real now!

Is anyone else at the same kind of point as me?

Xx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

AF has arrived! I've worked out DH shift patterns an he's away when I'm due ovulation till August!!! I'm at a loss to what I can do. I just don't think I'm ever going to get there!


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Bexxit, welcome   Gosh all that sounds awful hun   you are right at night things seem much worse, it is when your mind has time to think about things too much. What further surgery is likely,do they know yet?  

 Hello Mitchy, welcome   It is so exciting when you are going for first nurse consultation. I am a few months ahead of you but unfortunately almost back to square one, we are having our 3rd nurse consultation next week for our FET cycle. When are you likely to start? We may be cycling at the same time   Is your husband going to do your injections?

Aw crazychickenlady   I don't know how you are going to work around that, can your DH change his shift patterns? I know how you feel thinking never going to get there!!

Jessnharlie...aah of course!! Have you had nurse consultation etc? We may be cycling at the same time too!! 

Sianjane...great news that your tube is no longer blocked!! And congratulations on the kittens-how cute!!  

xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Crazychickenlady x


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you ladies    He cant change his shift pattern unfortunately. Ive just found out he is having to have a 2k pay CUT because the business is struggling  So I think having a baby right now isn't a good idea. Our luck just gets worse and worse...


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mitchy - Good luck for you appointment hunni, it's the day after my next appointment  

Crazychickenlady - So sorry to hear your AF arrived, and about your DH's crappy shifts  

Daydreamer - Thankyou hunni 

x x x


----------



## Jessnharlie (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi daydreamer,
No I haven't seen a nurse yet that's my first app!
Which hospital are you at? X


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Crazychickenlady...I don't know what to say hun   life just seems to kick us while we are down but somehow things seem to work out. I really hope you manage to work something out  

Jessnharlie...well you shouldn't have to wait long for a nurse consultation and to get things moving   I am at Seacroft Hospital in Leeds hun, where are you at?

xx


----------



## anney12 (Oct 20, 2012)

hello everyone can i join in plz ,  
any ways I'm in the middle of second ivf and it really getting to me now headaches the mood swings i feel for me hubby i really do. i never got mood swings last time  just wonted to cry all the time i don't know if it because i was on short protocol or what but now I'm on long protocol and its really taking it out of me xx anyone else going though ivf.


----------



## Jessnharlie (Feb 22, 2013)

Daydreamer... I am at liverpool women's hospital looking forward to getting started now just seemed to be taking so long  hopefully things will start moving quickly soon' x


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi anney, aww u poor thing the side effects can be awful! I was extremely moody during stimms on both cycles and that was short protocol. Have you started stimms yet or are u still only on DR? I have heard DR alone gives awful headaches   I am due to start FET next month so not doing anything at the minute! 

Jessnharlie....things usually seem to start moving quickly after the first step, hope it works out like this for you! 

Hope everyone else Ok xxx


----------



## SianJane90 (Jan 5, 2013)

Daydreamer - Thankyou, they are so adorable! How are things with you at the moment?

Anney - Hello hunni, gosh that doesn't sound great, I hope it all goes well for you this cycle!! I'm only now starting out with treatment, although I have been trying for 5 years. They wouldn't accept fertility referral until I was 23!! I'm hoping on my next appointment on the 10th we'll get Clomid as my tube has unblocked itself so I'm hoping Clomid will be effective   

Lots of luck everyone, Sian x x x


----------



## anney12 (Oct 20, 2012)

DAYDREAMER hello yer im still on dr ing because my blood were to high on tue so didnt get to start till tomorrow hopefully, i dont wont to sound dumb but does fet mean frozen eggs im still working out diffrent treatments there so many it s amazing what the can do now

SIANNJANE hello yer i wasnt allowed to start clomid untill 23 i was 21when found out i could concive natural with out the operation on tubes because there were realy baddly blocked and damaged clomid is very good when works lol my friend had her tubes unblocke
d with the dye nd took first clomid fell with twins so hopefully fingers crossed you fall on first go aswell hun if you need to anything i rember when i took clomid


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sian, I am OK thanks, had a down week but I am sure the long weekend will make me feel happy again   I hope the clomid is successful for you!

Hi Anney, hope your bloods were normal and you are able to start! FET means frozen embryo transfer, I had 2 embryos frozen from my negative cycle last month. You are right it is so amazing what they can do now. Just hoping and praying that they survive the thawing process  

xxx


----------



## anney12 (Oct 20, 2012)

or me to hunni i have fingers and toes crossed for u 

me bloods are ok now so start simms saturday


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi to all,

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread, I'm 23 and my DP is 24, I found out I couldn't have children at the age of 18/19.

In a way I'm pleased we found out at that age as it gave us time to deal with our emotions about it, 4 (almost 5) years on now, and we're finally starting our IVF journey.

Lots of Love xxx


----------



## anney12 (Oct 20, 2012)

hello i agree i was pleased to have found out early on the that i have not chance of becoming a mum  the only way to chave a chance was the laparoscopy opertion  it think it called any i had have it befor there would let me do ivf whens ur consultant appoint anytime soon 
iv just started on the stimms there wasnt much activity it has only been 5 days fingers crossed there is some growing on friday


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Anney12, 

We had our first appointment last Tuesday for initial bloods and scan. They saw 18 follies, which I think is a good amount. So we're in the process of waiting now for our consultation appointment. 

You're quite a way ahead of us, where are you receiving treatment? Got my fingers crossed for you on Friday.

Rachel xxx


----------



## anney12 (Oct 20, 2012)

hi ya 
thats really good 18 follicals im at hartlepool


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Evening ladies, hope everyone is still keeping positive about the journey to parenthood? I'm seeing my GP tomorrow about getting my M/C's investigated, and get my reffural restarted. I've stopped smoking, its been 4 days, so its stil early, but its a step in the right direction. I'm out of the ttc for a few months, with hubby working away when my OV comes around, it makes timing hard! I hope the gp doesn't blame him working away on our infertility, he wasn't working away when we ttc for the first year, and it has nothing to do with my losses.

My mum was talking to my auntie about us trying for a baby, when mum said I have had losses, my aunt turned around and said "we'll at least she knows she can get pregnant, it took us a couple of years to conceive the 2nd time around".... Yea, because having for miscarriages is better than nothing right!?


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm at St Mary's in Manchester. 

CrazyChickenLady - Words fail me sometimes when I hear of some people's ignorance when it comes to infertility. I myself have a few people in my life that doesn't seem to understand infertility. I hope your GP can give you and your hubby some answers. 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I agree, I feel a little embarrassed, almost apologetic for my body not working properly...


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

I start tomorrow   although I'm more nervous than excited

Clomid for 5 days and then just the scans and blood tests :O


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

A lot of people don't belive that we're infertile (I'm 23, husband is 24) because we're so young we get a lot of your not "trying" hard enough. I don't think people realise it doesn't matter how hard you work at "it" doesn't solve infertility and sometimes you need medical help. After all it is a medical condition.

I've delibratly very open about IVF and the fact I'm having it - seeing some people's reactions, or talks in the office before I was open about it - it made me think it's because it's a very very private thing that most people don't understand so by being open at least I can share the journey and hopefully impart so knowledge on the area. To find out what is appropriate to joke about and what isn't (I've always found humour helps a lot - until one of my collegaes made a really crass joke)

I'm going to hold my head up high because having IVF (IUI, other treatments etc) is nothing to be ashamed of - we can't help what our bodys can and can't do


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Afternoon ladies,

I too used to feel embarrassed about being infertile. Luckily, we found out a few years ago so we've had a few years to get our/my head straight. Now we're ready to embark on the IVF journey. 

The thing I found most difficult throughout all of this was when people "found out", people asked "and he stayed with you?" Such nice people we used to know. 

I'm thankful that me and my DP have gotten through so much in our 7 years together and we're stronger than ever ready to start this new chapter. 

Hopefully we can all help each other through this rollercoaster.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You're right Skittles, the majority of people have absolutely no idea what we've been through, are going through and yet to go through in our quest for our miracle babies.
Needless to say those people that said that to us are no longer friends anymore. Who needs enemies with friends like that eh !! 
Always makes me chuckle that comment too "you still have IVF", like the whole process of IVF isn't stressful or anything. Some people seem to have the misconception that IVF is a "dead cert" and that it always works. Some people's ignorance is actually laughable. 

Where are you upto in your journey? I'm on my phone at the minute so can't scroll round to see past posts.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nevermind, I've just read your signature. When are you hoping to start again this month? Where are you receiving treatment? Me and my DP have also been TTC for 5 years now too. What kind of a little fur baby have you got? My pic is of my two. Sounds silly but myself and DP couldn't of gotten through half of the things we've had to without our two bambinos. 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Skittles, 


You're a bit ahead of me. We went for our initial scan and bloods last week and now we're waiting (something that's second nature now) for our consultation appointment, which we got told would be in about 8 weeks, so 7 weeks now, although on the St Mary's thread it's more like 12 weeks, so I'm thinking it'll be 12 weeks, anything shorted than that will be a bonus. Then hopefully bloods etc are all fine to go ahead and then ring for treatment. The nurse at the hospital said we'd get a letter which was an appointment for gynae or IVF, hopefully it'll be the latter.


I know how you feel about AF never arriving when she should, the joys of having PCOS eh !! 


I hope the clinic are wrong and you don't end up with OHSS, but like you said, it'll all be worth it the end hopefully.   


So it looks like I'm a number of weeks behind you. Does your clinic see you the first time you request treatment? From what I can gather St Mary's can turn you down 3 times. Hoping I'll get through the first time, but knowing us, it'll be on third request lol. 


Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahh yes, now breath  your clinic seems to do things slightly different to mine, hence why I asked. Fingers crossed AF arrives soon so you can get going with treatment. All this waiting drives you mad doesn't it, especially when you're waiting for AF to make an appearance. 
Yep they're little cuties, when they're asleep lo. The one on the right is 3 this year and the one on the left is 6 this year.
We have two goes too from what I can gather.
They're not counting your abandoned cycle as a cycle are they? Does that make sense? 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hello ladies - glad to see everyone is doing well ( considering) and remaining positive. my dp and i got back from our break away yesterday - aside from the travelling it was nice - didnt get much time to ourselfs but we werent complaining. met my dp's brand new nephew ( 3 months old now) something i hhad been dreading. didnt think much of his mum ( i dont think getting ****** to the point you cant stand whilst in charge of a child is good parenting. ) but he was lovely, could have brought him home with us lol. when we got home we had a lovely little letter waiting for us  just to say that our hospital had recieved our referal and letting us know that we with get another letter 6 weeks before our next apointment letting us know when our appointment is -  they had their guidlines at the bottom to say who they would accept - just the usual under a certain age - bmi - things like that but then it stated a stable relationship of at least 2 years - my partner and i are very stable but it hasnt been a year yet never mind two, but i hoping because of my history and the fact i went for tests with my ex might go a little in our direction - as i know there is some problem - we just want to know what it is. 

so fingers crossed it comes through soon  

how is everyone else getting on? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello the_tempress, I know that feeling well, it's always hard meeting new family members, we've had 4 newborns in our families in the last few years. I agree, being drunk with a baby around is unacceptable behaviour in my eyes but unfortunately it happens more often than it should. Where are you getting treatment? Not sure on your clinic, but I know we had to wait until I turned 23 as this was the minimum age we could start treatment. Hopefully it won't affect you with their guidelines.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Samantha_3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm completely new to forums never used one before but Ive been advised off a friend to join so here it goes.....

Im 23 me and my husband have been tring for a baby for about 2years, the last year we've been told we'll have to go through IVF if we want a baby.   It was such a shock to us as we never even dreamed it would happen to us, its been a long battle to get where are now which we have are appointment to start talking what treatment will be best for us.   It would be great if anyone had any advice and what to expect!? x


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Samantha, welcome to the world of FF  

I'm also 23, we've been trying for about 5 years now to conceive but to no avail. Have you had your referral from gynae to an IVF clinic? Which hospital are you going to? I've only just gone for the initial blood and scan at our hospital and are waiting for our consultation appointment to discuss treatment and then hopefully start with our IVF journey. 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya rachel, im just startng my journey again. i had gone for tests with previous partner but we separated just around the time we started tests, with new partner now and hoping we will be accepted. luckily i turn 24 in a couple of weeks but im more concerned about the length of time we have been together, they may say we arent eligible because we havent been tgether long enough but im hoping that wont be the case because of my own history. i guess its just a matter of waiting now to see what happens.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've got my fingers crossed for you, how far have you got? Have you gotten past the referral to the IVF clinic? 

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

we went to our gp and explained everything and she said she would send away a referral, and last week whilst my dp and i were on holiday we got a letter through saying they had received our referral and they will send us out a letter 6 weeks before our appointment to let us know when our appointment is. 

just have to wait on that now - god knows how long it will take. im hoping that they will re-do all my tests as i attended a different hospital last year and im unhappy with the results, plus we want them to do a SA for my dp as he hasnt had one yet..... thats what we are hoping for anyway  

what about you? xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hopefully the fact that your GP has referred you will stand some good ground as they should know what the criteria is for your PCT and must know that you and your DP haven't been together for the 2 years. I have everything crossed for you, as I know how hard it is to have to wait, wait and then wait some more.
My story so far is; I had a lap & dye done back in 2008, which showed I had scarred and blocked tubes, they told me I'd have about a 5% chance of a natural conception. My DP had his SA done and that came back great. I had another lap & dye in 2009 and got told the dye did go through my tubes but just very slowly, still had the scar tissue (obviously), was told 5-10% chance of natural conception (god only knows how they worked out these percentages), had all the usual day 21 bloods and everything inbetween done, found that only one out of 3/4 months did I ovulate. We were told there was no point trying Clomide because of the state of my tubes, we then got referred for IVF at St Mary's. I was too young though at the time to have IVF treatment. I then went back to my GP's about 2010, got sent for an ultrasound to see if I had PCOS, which it turns out I do. Then it was a waiting game again until last year which was my 23rd birthday so I could get referred back to St Mary's. My GP couldn't do the referral, so he had to send me back to gynae for it (more waiting), FINALLY got my referral in January, received the forms from St Mary's, sent it back along with photo's of myself and DP, then we had to phone on "day 1" to book an appointment for scan, bloods and SA, I got knocked back in February as they didn't have any appointments left that week (more waiting), then we went for our bloods etc at St Mary's on the last week, which showed I had 18 follicles and a cyst, so now we're waiting (again) for our results to be triaged by the consultant, then we will get a letter through the post for either gynae or IVF, then we go from there, should be for in around 7 weeks time the nurse said. So we're back waiting at the minute. 

Sorry for the long long long post, but thought it easier to show "the journey so far" so to speak. 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so pleased they wouldn't count that as a cycle. You never know with all their crazy rules !! So very pleased though as that would of been very unfair. Grrr AF never seems to come when we're longing for it to come. Have you got any signs that she's on her way? Never thought any woman would want AF to hurry up and arrive but once you start with hospitals etc, seems like that's all we want lol

You're right, it's great that there are other young women out there, I must admit, that once we'd first been to hospital etc, there was definitely a feeling of being the only one. 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - wow you have had some journey up until now but its great news that things are starting to move in the right direction! ( albeit slowly).

the waiting is definitely the worst part, i kind of feel atm that its so bad because i dont know whats going to happen, part of me is longing for the waiting between appointments because at least then i know whats going to happen! but atm i could get this appointment and they could say sorry you dont qualify. which is the part im truly dreading. 
for myself my journey has been incredibly long, i was in an accident when i was 15 and once i had recovered i had the startling realisation that life really was short and family was all that mattered. when i was 16 i was dating someone a number of years older than me - who wanted to start a family so we stopped using protection. the relationship didnt last very long though ( probably best i didnt conceive) and when i was 18 i met someone new and we started trying for our own family ( again it didnt work out though we were together for nearly 2 years) finally at 23 ( with my ex partner) we went to seek some help, i got my 3 day 21's done - which should everything was normal. so my gp referred us to the glasgow victoria infirmary where i had an ultrasound - all was normal - then i had the one to see if my tubes were clear which showed they were then in august i had the hycosy done which also showed things were normal. my partner didnt get his SA done and we split up the start of last year ( 2012) so i went through all those tests on my own. 
i met my wonderful partner in august - about a week or 2 before my hycosy - although i have been friends with him for 5 years. and he was well aware of my situation so we decided that we would start straight away, in many ways i know i met my soulmate with him ( sounds corny!) and we are strong enough to get through this, unlike my ex who i realised very quickly wasnt that interested in the journey and ttc.  so on and off for me i has been about 8 years although for my dp this is his first time, so i pray every day because of my history they will look past the fact we have only been together a few months. my logic was after 8 years ( on and off) i havent conceived there must be something wrong - they just cant seem to find what 

and like yourself i apologise this message has been so long- but as you can see my journey has been one hell of a road.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, you've been on a hell of a journey also !! It doesn't sound corny at all hun,
I too feel like everything in my past (which hasn't always been great) led me to my soul mate too. I met my DP when I was 16, he was 17, and he's been with me throughout all of the infertility investigations etc. 

Am I right in thinking you have "unexplained" fertility issues? Did your blood tests show you were ovulating each month? If not, maybe it would be worth you trying Clomide?

You and your DP have known each other for 5 years, so hopefully that will hold some good ground at the clinic. Does your GP know you and DP have only been together a short time? 

Have you got an appointment through yet, or are you doing (what we all do best) and waiting? I have everything crossed for you that you can start treatment right away and not have to wait. 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Skittles, hopefully you won't be waiting too long for AF to arrive. 

I love that FF have started this new section for under 25's, especially since a lot of us have known of our fertility issues for some years. Is your DP coping ok with it all? Mine has been absolutely brilliant throughout it all and he's taking it all in his stride. Since he lost his dad 4 years ago, he quickly developed a new technique in dealing with things and isn't a worrier anymore, unlike me lol.

Yep I'm waiting for our first consultation, hopefully this will be with IVF to discuss our treatment plan, then it's full steam ahead hopefully.

I must admit that there's a few things I'm worried about, the injections and the side effects, I'm not too fussed about having to do the injections myself, although I'll probably get DP to those for me to involve him in it all. The one thing I'm really panicking about it isn't the egg collection itself, but the amount of mature eggs they get. I'm praying they get a good number, so we can get some in the freezer. How about you?


I'm on my phone at the minute too, have to keep deleting sentences when I realise auto-correct has changed a word lol, so much easier on the laptop !!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You're lucky having a regular cycle, mine are all over the place for the most part then a few months it'll come at the same time each month, drives me crazy.
I've heard you can get headaches whilst having the injections, but I'm always drinking more than enough water so I think that part will be ok. 
Is there anything you're worried about? Is the egg collection itself that worries you or are you the same as me and worried about the numbers? 

Sounds like we're very lucky with our other half's  makes things a lot easier eh instead of everything being a struggle. I think my DP will be the same with the injections. I think it's very important to let them "help" as once they've done their SA, it's all about us, so think its good to keep them involved. Are you and DH taking any supplements? I'm taking pregnacare conception and DP is taking wellman conception. 

Are you waiting for AF and then you can get on with starting treatment again? I'm sure you've already told me this but definitely having a blonde day  

My iPhone makes up words I'm sure !!

I nip on chat every so often when I'm on laptop, how about you? 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like you're just like me with regards to the fruit, veg and juice. Apparently PCOS is supposed to make you put on weight, but I'm not worried, I'm right in the middle of the healthy scale for IVF at St Mary's. 

Ohh definitely keep me updated  I'll be here if you need advice (if I can help) or just someone you can have a rant too !! 

Apparently with the EC, you're sedated and you don't remember the procedure (hoping this is the case), and from what I've heard afterwards it's mild cramping, like period pain. I guess everyone is different. 

No one ever seems to be on chat when I get in, the other day there was a few ladies in but my laptop threw a hissy fit and booted me off, Sod's law eh !!

Don't mind you asking at all. Before I met my DP, I was seeing an older guy for about 18 months, he cheated one and kindly gave me an sti, I was young, naive and thought I was in love and didn't realise he'd cheated and didn't realise I had an sti, once I found out he had cheated, we ended and I got myself to my GP the next day, got treated. But because I'd had the sti for around 16 months, the damage had already been done.  

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know, he's not a very nice person, looking back he never really was.

Ohhh that's good news !! Fingers crossed you're right, I know how you feel though, I'm sure my body likes playing jokes on, give me all the signs for AF and then never show.
I don't have scales in my house, I used to suffer a lot when I was younger with anorexia and bulimia, so don't want scales in my house as I don't want to become obsessive about it.
I don't think I would but you never know if the temptation is there. I know I've put on a put on a bit of weight in the last few years, but don't think I'm overweight, I just need to tone up. Well done for losing 6 stone !' My sister-in-law has lost a ton of weight in the past year and feels great for it 
Sounds like you're doing the right thing though, eating healthily etc.

Never had a hysteroscopy, but 9 times out of 10 when gynae do the speculum exams, it's really painful. Luckily the ultrasound you have done at the hospital (the internal one) didn't hurt one bit.

The "symptoms" for PCOS was like a checklist for me, made me wonder why my GP and gynae didn't pick it up until a few years after repeatedly going back with the same problems, irregular bleeds, painful sex sometimes, abdominal pain, bleeding between periods, bad skin....the list goes on. Luckily now I have help to deal with the symptoms now. Touch wood I've not bleed between periods for quite a whole too.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thinking about it now, I'm not sure if painful sex is a symptom of PCOS, you're right though, strange how the same thing can effect people on completely opposite ways !! 
I really hope AF comes quickly for you so you can get going again.
That phrase 'patience is a virtue' obviously didn't embark of the infertility/IVF journey !!

Oh I'm so sorry hun  must be hard for you to have those scans again, hopefully though they'll turn into a more positive thing soon. 

Have you told many family members/friends of your situation?

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

We've told the majority of both families, there are a few people on DP who we haven't told, but that's so the world and his wife doesn't know what we're doing and when we're doing it !! All of our friends know. I was like you at first, kept it very quiet, I didn't have to tell my mum, she was sat next to me when the doctor told me after my first lap and dye, she burst into tears, I didn't, don't know whether it was the shock or the morphine drip they had me on !! Now though if people ask how come we haven't had children after all this time I'm very honest and tell them, must admit, for those first few seconds their face's are priceless !!

Luckily sex isn't painful anymore, just very odd occasion it is.

Unfortunately I'm not working at the moment, lost my job a few weeks after we got the referral for IVF. I worked for a family run business and it was a case of last in, first out, we parted on very good terms though, which is good. I think it's probably a good thing though that I'm not working at the minute what with all the appointments etc, drives me mad though.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Samantha_3 said:


> Hey guys, I'm completely new to forums never used one before but Ive been advised off a friend to join so here it goes.....
> 
> Im 23 me and my husband have been tring for a baby for about 2years, the last year we've been told we'll have to go through IVF if we want a baby.  It was such a shock to us as we never even dreamed it would happen to us, its been a long battle to get where are now which we have are appointment to start talking what treatment will be best for us.  It would be great if anyone had any advice and what to expect!? x


Hi Samantha
Welcome to FF and to the Under 25's board.

Here is a link I think may help you:
Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) CLICK HERE

Plus its a good idea to post an introduction here:
New to FF? Post an introduction here: CLICK HERE

Jenny x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - yeah my gp knows we have only been together a short time - we were thnking of telling a little fib to the hospital and saying we have been together longer but one of the consultants is the same person i saw last year so wed only get caught out, im hoping honesty will be the best policy and the might take pity on us. atm im waiting - waiting for my first appointment to come through. 

when i attended last year for my tests it ended in august 2012 - but because i was single i wasnt entitled to treatment - because of that after i got the hycosy done i never got another appointment, i did get a letter with my results and that was it so i never got a diagnosis, all my day 21s showed i was ov so i dont know what they will do. i tried to get another appointment - but i got a letter explaining because he wasnt aware of any chances in my circumstances there was not much point in another appointment because we had agreed to the tests but i was told there would be no treatment - i wanted to speak to him about my hycosy because things happened that i felt should have been address - but after 2 weeks of phonecalls and being treated with disrespect i decided i had had enough - he could sod off and thats why me and my dp decided to see if we could be referred elsewhere and start fresh .


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you never get your results from your hycosy? If not, that is appalling and you should phone PALS and see if they can get your results and pass them on to you. 

I really really hope that honesty will be the best policy and they let you get going with treatment ASAP !! Do you think the consultant would recognise you? It's a really hard one as I know how painful the waiting is. Unless you just tell them the truth, but make sure you make it clear that you and DP have known each other a good few years too. 

I hope your appointment comes through quickly. I'm on 'postman watch' myself now, as had our initial tests 2 weeks ago and the nurse said I'd have an appointment for a consultation for 8 weeks, so 6 weeks now. Hoping the appointment will come through in the next few weeks. 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## mitchy14 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in response. Had a busy week or so as well as being a bit under the weather   

Daydreamer88 - my hubby is diabetic so used to needles and injections so I'm certainly going to make good use of his help when I do the injections  are you gonna let your DH do your injections? I've no idea when it all starts, hoping they tell us more on Thursdays appointment! Xx

SianJane90 - hope your appointment goes well on Wednesday  xx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello   Not been on for a few days, appointment when well with my GP.... Referral is back on!!! Had my first lot of bloods taken today and I've got 21day test on Friday. I'm feeling really positive about things atm, hope it doesn't take too long for things to get moving. 

Had a read through the posts, sorry to see more young ladies joining us   Hope you get all the support you need   I hope we all get our happy endings soon.


Had some odd goings on down stairs today and yesterday, dirty brown discharge!! Never had it before, and I have period type heavy belly, back ache and wind to boot! Think its an ovulation bleed, bit rank to be honest lol

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Its been a while since i have been on here, i cant believe how many have joined since March. I just thought i would say hi and give some positive notes on IVF. I started my first IVF cycle in February due to PSO and DP having low sperm count. I was very worried about the whole injecting thing and the EC. It turned out that that i was worrying for no reason as I have found that IVF has taken so much stress away from the years of ttc were we have to check temps and have sex at times that you really don't feel like it. 
Yes don't get me wrong the injecting did take some getting used to (I was on the short protocol) and as for EC i had never been knocked out before so was very worried that i would feel the pain. All I can say was that i only remember waking up the other side a little sore and sleepy to be told they had got 9 eggs and that it had gone very well. The next few days i was a little sore so stayed in bed and relaxed. I then had one 5day blast put back in and have 2 frosties on ice. The two week wait is a killer and i had talked myself into thinking it failed so many time that when i went in for the results i was so glum that the nurse didn't recognise me. So it was a Big shock to find that yes it had worked and i am now 8weeks pregnant tomorrow. I had my 7week scan last Friday and saw the little heart beat which has made it very really and am so excited for the next 7months. I do have very large ovary's as they have gone into over stimulation due to the EC and pregnancy so i have another scan this Friday and already look pregnant which i don't mind and would do it all again to feel like i do now.
So i just wanted to tell my story to hopefully give you all hope as it can happen so hold in there everyone xx xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Afternoon All,
CrazyChickenLady, that's great news that you're moving forward !!

Charl1989, HUGE congratulations on your BFP !! I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy. It's so nice to hear the success stories and it gives us all hope. The one thing i worry about with EC is the numbers, but I can't do anything about those, hopefully I'll have a good number like you did. Hope you pop on here from time to the to keep us updated 
I know what you mean with regards to the TTC stress. I'm glad you found IVF less stressful, I hope I do too !!

Sending lots of baby dust to all

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - yeah i got my results through thhe post, but with every other tests everytie i got my results by post i also got a letter through for an appointment to discuss those results - this time i didnt. 

i really dont know if he would recognise me - but if we lied and he did then it could screw everythign up. i think our only option is to be completely honest and hope it works in our favour. 

fingers crossed for you that you hear something soon xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

*Congratulations Charl *

Im hoping things dont take too long, I have no idea what they will try first either. Ive never got past the first initial tests. They have done a full blood count and Ive got these on friday (cd21) FSH, LH, Oestradiol, Progesterone, Testosterone and TFTs.... Apart from Progesterone and Testosterone, I have no clue what they are! Any advice? xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hope everyone's well  

Charl...great to hear everything is progressing well   hope your ovary settles down soon

Xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

mitchy14 said:


> Sorry for the delay in response. Had a busy week or so as well as being a bit under the weather
> 
> Daydreamer88 - my hubby is diabetic so used to needles and injections so I'm certainly going to make good use of his help when I do the injections  are you gonna let your DH do your injections? I've no idea when it all starts, hoping they tell us more on Thursdays appointment! Xx
> 
> SianJane90 - hope your appointment goes well on Wednesday  xx


Hey Hun,

Wow your hubby will be experienced then, you should def put him to good use  There is no way I could inject myself, I have just got my head round the injections at all lol!! For last 2 cycles DH did all injections, he is quite good surprisingly just panics when measuring them out! I am a hormonal nightmare whilst stimming so I think he enjoys injecting me to get his own back  my next cycle is FET

Good luck for your appointment on Thursday, let us know how it goes!

Sian...good luck for appointment tomorrow, keep us updated!

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Daydreamer- How are you? When do you start with the FET?? XX

Rachel89- Please don't panic on the EC numbers as just remember it one takes one. You will be shocked how much less stressful it is then TTC. XXXX

Skittles-Yes i am over the moon   its the best feeling in the world. On EC i was Knocked out which is great as i don't think i would want to see what they were doing plus it over before you know it. I think my hubby was more worried than me. It was my first cycle so i was very lucky. I wouldn't say I'm poorly but just sore. 
I had another scan today which showed the baby a nice healthy size but my ovary's haven't come down so i may have to be admitted to Worcester hospital for a while.

I will keep you all up dated i would love to keep all your hopes up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies,

_The Tempress_I'd give pals a ring and get those to chase your results up. Honesty is the best policy I think too, hopefully they'll see that you and DP are ready for treatment.

_Charl1989_ I hope the swelling subsides soon for you. You're right, it only takes the one. Were you doing anything special whilst in treatment? Eating wise etc?

Hope everyone is having a good day.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles, still?! Bet it's driving you bonkers now !! Hopefully she'll arrive this week so you can get moving along. What are the herbal teas you drink? I love my cups of tea and I'm wanting to swap them with something healthier. What are the de-caff tea bags like? Luckily I don't like coffee so it's just tea for me. Ohhh didn't think about the exercise question !! Good thinking  I've started to do squats and sit ups again, did some squats a couple of days ago and my legs are still killing me !! Me and DP do walk a few miles each day though with the dogs. I'm eating a lot more healthier now, me and DP don't drink anymore, haven't done for a year or so now. We quit smoking last year. Hopefully I'm doing everything right, I take those supplements and DP takes his each day. I know at St Mary's they sedate you at EC, not sure if this is everywhere though? I'm hoping I get my letter with my consultation appointment in the next couple of weeks, even now I'm running to the door when the postman comes. 

Did they test your AMH level? That's the one I'm worried about, I'm always worrying over the things I can't change if they're low !!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll have to have a look for some tomorrow when I go shopping. I definitely drink too much tea during the day, so need to swap it for a healthier option. I definitely like the sound of the peppermint tea !!

I'm wondering if my AMH will also be high due to PCOS, only a few more weeks until I find out !!

Just enjoy this time before starting up again, I'm using this time before treatment to get healthier within myself.
I did look into acupuncture at the beginning of the year. DP and me decided we'd have our first go and see what the outcome is and then maybe do acupuncture for the second go. We're trying to see the first go as a sort of practise go if you will, then if it is unsuccessful we can use our experience of the injections, all the hospital visits and hopefully use all that information for our second go. Obviously we'd love the first go to work, but hopefully this way if it doesn't we'll know what to expect on the second go. If that makes any sense whatsoever.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rachel & Skittles- To be honest i didn't do anything special regarding food apart from more water and no caffeine.
I did do acupuncture from just before i started to inject to the day after ET, so i would recommend that 100%. 
I was put under general anesthetic and i didn't do any exercise at all apart from walking the dog. 
Skittles- With regards to your AF I was treated at the Priory in Birmingham who were going to give me a drug to bring mine on so i could start as soon as possable but i was lucky that it come before i needed to ask for them. Would your do the same? 
xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Charl...I am OK thanku, hopefully starting FET in a week if AF arrives on time, fingers crossed! There is just the 1 DR injection and it same length of time as long protocol which will be hard to get used to but all in all I am quite excited (plus scared!!) if all goes to plan we are looking at transfer around 18th .... Eeekk....  

Ladies, With regards to exercise, if you are on stimms you need to take it easy. My clinic said nothing strenuous, for example walking is fine but running is a no no and no heavy weights etc either as your ovaries grow quite large and under a lot of pressure there is a risk of ovarian torsion if you do anything too excessive. The risk is small but it's probably best not to take any chances. In terms of food etc lots of water and lots of protein (especially if you have PCOS) no caffeine (if you like hot drinks then green teas are lovely and very good for you) and no alcohol and 5 Brazil nuts a day around ET and into 2ww. Hope this helps!! 

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_Charl1989 - _Hope your swelling has gone down slightly now, when are you back at the hospital?

_Skittles - _I know what you mean, so many women with different stories and at different stages, very hard to remember who goes with which journey. Yeah, I'm waiting now for my appointment to come through the post (should be arriving in the next 2/3 weeks) and hopefully my appointment will be 4/5 weeks after that. Will definitely let you know what my AMH is once I find out. Will have to keep in touch throughout treatment. Once AF arrives, does that mean you start treatment right away? Can't wait to try this peppermint tea now, will definitely be picking up a few tomorrow, I'll let you know my verdict  Just bobbed on chat and no one was on, must have just missed everyone.

_Daydreamer - _Thanks for the advice, the only exercise I'll be doing once having treatment will be walking the dogs as like you say why risk it. Fingers crossed AF arrives for you so you can get going with FET. You will have to let us all know how you get on with it all. 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

No worries Rachel, sounds like a good plan just walking the dogs  

Thank you!!   my drugs arrive on Friday so I will be ready and waiting after that!

I hope your appointment comes soon  

Xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi girls - i know its late so i dont really expect an answer tonight but im having  bit of a new experience - sorry if this is tmi

according to my cbfm today (wednesday) was my 1st peak day - so tomorrow (thurs) will be my 2nd and the day i ov - for the past couple of days ( since tuesday) when i go for a pee i get a pressure feeling in my lower tummy, my tummy is kinda swollen ( the way it goes before af) and now my tummy hurts - a similar feeling to as if i had just done a bunch of sit ups. its not a pulled muscle or anything like that, and i dont think it could be a uti, im drinkng plenty and my pee is normal (sorry!!) 

im just wondering if anyone has had anything like this during ov - i havent yet had my usual ovulation twinges which i normally get to one side ( i usually say thats as if my body is telling me which side im ov from that month) this is a different sensation and in a different area. i just cant work out what it could be.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_ DayDreamer,_ You will have to let us know how you get on with your treatment next week. Sending you lots of baby dust.

_The Tempress_I don't think there is anything that's TMI on here  I don't ovulate each month, so hopefully someone who does can help more. I know when I do ovulate I have slight swelling and slight cramps, I sometimes have spotting too. How are you feeling today?

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi rachel lol yeah thats true @ tmi, but i always feel bad for saying some stuff anyway lol. 

yeah i get swelling too and usually my cramps are to a specific side 1 months its left 1 month its right, im still the same today, its quite strange really, when i stretch it feels like my tummy muscles are tight and its more to the middle of my tummy than to the side. i done my cbfm again today and im on a high day now so i seem to have only had 1 peak day this month as well. which is strange as the other months i have always had two. maybe this is just a wonky cycle for me lol 

xxxx


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well had my Day 9 scan today and it wasnt good or bad ..........

Sounds odd I know but I had no "viable" ones on my left ovary but 4 on my right - if all 4 mature then obviously the cycle is cancelled. They said the Dr would review my results this afternoon and I'll probably have to come back in 4/5 days for another scan.

Got the call not long ago to say I need to be in for 9am tommorow for another scan and blood test - do I take it then that things aren't going as they should be?


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_DayDreamer - _Hope all your drugs came today and you're all ready to start next week.

_PurpleShoes - _I'm nowhere near your stage yet, but it sounds to me that maybe they want to get you in tomorrow to check things again maybe and take it from there? You'll have to let us know how you get on tomorrow.

_TheTempress - _Hope your swelling has gone down now and you're feeling a bit better?

_Skittles - _I'm good, still postman watching though !! How are you? Any signs of AF yet?! Hope so !! Won't be getting my AMH results until my consultation, hopefully will get the letter for that in 2/3 weeks time, then hopefully the consultation will be for a few more weeks after that. I'm just hoping that the consultation will be for IVF and not for gynae, that depends on all of the test results though. I got a lot of different types of the herbal tea's yesterday, will be trying one later on tonight, think I'll be trying the peppermint one first, shall let you hear my verdict 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya rachel  nah swelling is still here - though not as bad s thats a good sign! officially into my 2ww now  still getting weird sensations in my tummy but im thinking its probably more in my head than anything lol

how are you ? i take it your appointment still hasnt arrived? xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Skittles said:


> Daydreamer
> 
> Is this your first cycle and are u having ivf hun? If so, how long have u been stimming for and what injections are u on??
> I don't mean to dampen your hopes but i had a similar thing happen to me hun, i stimmed for 13 days on menopur a very low dose and was having regular scans etc. On day 13 i went to hosp for scan. I had 1 follie that had grown. The rest had stayed the same. They said there was no point carrying on with the cycle as they couldn't afford to up the dose as i have PCO'S and they weren't going to grow anymore.
> ...


Hi Hun,

I think this might have been for purpleshoes not me 

Purpleshoes...I am not sure to be honest, I was the other way and dangerously overstimulated so I don't know much about not enough...skittles seems to have a much better idea as she been there. I would say though that it is good they are bringing you back tomorrow, at least if there is anything they can do then that way they will sort it out earlier hope it works out OK for you Hun. let us know what they say xxx

Rachel, yes they did arrive thank you  obviously everything is totally different to last 2 cycles so have to get my head around it all again  how are you?

How is everyone else doing?

Xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh gosh don't be daft, don't worry at all!! Easily done 

Wow to me that seem a massive jump!! My clinic has always told me you have to be very very careful with patients with PCOS, the tiniest amount can be the difference between being OK and overstimulation, and being OK and not responding. Interestingly they also said that what can make you go one way one month may not necessarily be the same next time. I think doubling is a _massive_ difference!! And a 90% chance of overstimulating is very high and I don't understand why they want to take that chance? What stimms are you on? Is it menupur? What dose?

I was very lucky that I wasn't more ill than I was, clinic said if I had gone to have egg collection I would more than likely ended up in hospital due to severe OHSS...my experience is on first scan on day 8 they noticed I had too many follicles and most were quite large, I was on 150iu of menupur for first 3 days then down to 112.5iu. They told me to carry on and saw me again 2 days later and abandoned the cycle, I had over 60 (they stopped counting at 62!!) large follicles. I was devastated but they said it was just far too dangerous to continue. I felt generally well in myself except I was so so bloated, I was huge!! (At the time i thought it was normal for ivf) They were really concerned about me so rang me a lot to check on me and had to go in for bloods and obs every other day and had to sit down with a Dr! I had to phone the on call nurse one evening as I was being sick but I was OK in the end....all this on a very small dose of drugs and no HCG injection, it just seems so irresponsible of them to up it that much straight away. Could they not start you off with more than you had this time and keep a close eye on you and gradually increase it It might be OK it just seems so drastic if they say 90% chance of OHSS!!  I don't want to scare you Hun just don't want you be be poorly with it.....the last cycle I had 112.5iu of menupur the whole way through and I was fine, initially it looked like it would happen again but they kept a very close eye on me and luckily it didn't.

Are they giving you metformin? I had that both cycles....it helps prevent OHSS. Didn't work first time but did the 2nd!

I hope this helps 
Xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Ladies, how long does it normally take for an egg to make its way down after ewcm? I have really thick, creamy ewcm today, and DH is home tuesday? Am I in with a shot? Or will it be too late? xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i cant speak for everyone chicken but my ewcm usually appears 2-3 (sometimes 4)  days before i ovulate - so you could be


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm doing IUI just with Clomid this month. The scan today showed none on the left but 4 on the right - all 4 over 10. As I understand it the cycle will be abandoned if all 4 continue to grow

I'm still not sure why after the Dr reviewed the results we've been asked to come back in tomorrow first thing (they didnt want to wait until the afternoon) for another scan and more bloods. I've really not been very well while I was on te Clomid (exhaustion, pain and sickness) I'm still hoping its not overstimulation because surely there would be like loads of folli les larger (I had lots of small follicles) 

I know I'm normally a lot quieter on these forums but it is so helpful to see everyone else's stories and progress and I do read them everyday - just today I'm quite concerned because I don't know whatsoever happening.


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank You *Temptress*


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_Daydreamer - _Glad your drugs arrived safe and sound. Am I right in thinking that this is for FET? You will have to let us know how you get on next week once you start up with the drugs again.

_TheTempress - _Is this a natural 2ww? I'm having a real blonde moment here so I apologise. Don't you hate it when your head starts playing mind games with you !! Definitely a good sign that the swelling isn't as bad. Nope my appointment still hasn't arrived, hoping it'll be here in the next 2-3 weeks though.

_Skittles - _Hope AF hurries up for you !! We spoke about everything in chat earlier, so I hope you have lots of fun tomorrow and shall catch up soon.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - yes hun its a natural 2ww, we dont yet know if we will get treatment though i suspect we might. so atm its bd'ing till were sick of it lol yeah im happy about the swelling going down, there is nothing worse than looking pregnant when your not  , the mind games are horrendous, all of a sudden im very alert of every little thing my body does and blowing it out of all proportion lol and no doubt it will only get worse if/when treatment starts lol

i have my fingers crossed for you hope your letter comes through soon! xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_TheTempress_ I'm glad it's a natural 2ww and I've not missed out treatment or anything. I know how you mean about your head, if you're anything like me, any little twinge or anything has you on high alert, I find the more I thought about it, the later AF arrived, was a vicious circle for us. I'm so glad we're no longer TTC naturally, we've tried for years and nothing happened, so I'm over the moon we're moving forward and hopefully starting treatment in the next few months. Have you been referred for IVF? Or are you just trying naturally now? Do you and DP take any supplements? I take pregnacare conception and DP takes wellman conception. Hopefully these 2 weeks hurry up for you and you get the BFP !!

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - last year i went through all of the tests and things with my ex partner but we had split up by the time i got the tests done, my (new) partner and i have been to see our gp who sent away a referral for the fertility clinic, i got a letter about 2 weeks ago saying they had received our referral and we will get a letter 6 weeks before our appointment to let us know when it will be - but god knows how long thats going to take, we are hoping i will get all my tests and things done again and dp can get his SA done. last clinic ( was only gynae) couldnt find a single fault - though i felt there were certain things not discussed that should have been so its looking like we will get the 'unexplained' diagnosis. but until all that happens we are on the natural way  i take the conception vitamins, and dp is on wellman. i was taking epo as i heard its really good for cm but i read the other day about it causing problems with implantation - so im not taking it anymore - i knew it could cause muscle spasms and only take it up until ov not afterward because of this, but if it may stop an egg from implanting its not a risk im willing to take. are you and your dp getting ivf or iui? xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_TheTempress - _Ahh I remember now. You're waiting for an appointment like me. Fingers crossed you won't need it hun and you'll get your BFP very soon !! I think in a way I'm pleased that they have at least found a reason for my infertility, I don't think I'd be able to cope if I was "unexplained", think it would drive me bonkers !! We've been taking the supplements for about 2 months now and will carry on taking them throughout treatment too, hopefully they'll make a difference. We're going for IVF, unless the hospital tells us any different. I've been told by gynae that IVF is our only option as DP's swimmers are all fine, so it's just me that's the problem. Fingers crossed this 2ww goes quickly and you and DP get the BFP, hopefully the rest of us will follow suit too 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - what was your official diagnosis?  my dp wasnt informed about any of the treatments we may face i ended up sitting him down and showing him a couple of websites explaining everything - i think he know realises why im so stressed and exactly what were facing, now that he knows we probably will get our bfp and all that research will be for nothign lol


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

My official diagnosis is; PCOS, scarred tubes and slightly blocked tubes. Fingers crossed you get your BFP and all that research you did was for nothing. I know it's easier said than done, but try not to stress too much as it won't help matters, like I said though, easier said than done. Is your DP up to speed with everything now? 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Forgot to add, I don't ovulate each month. Also gynae told me that if by some miracle I did fall pregnant naturally (he said I had a 5-10% chance of this happening), he said I had a 90% chance of it being an ectopic pregnancy, so the odds are really stacked against me and I think IVF is our only option.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

aww hun im sorry thats awful  but at least you have a good chance with ivf, thats something at least.  how many go's do you get?


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't worry about it  I've known for almost 5 years, so I've had a lot of time to get my head round things. It's like what my DP says, I can have a baby but just have to go around things a different way. We get 2 rounds of IVF on the nhs. Xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah my dp is up to speed now - at least he's processing everything he read and trying to understand a bit more, we read over the letter we received and it states we have to have been in a steady relationship for a minimum of two years to be eligable for treatment so he is a bit concerned about that now - but we think we may have found away around it. The letter was dated for 3 weeks ago so we are hoping it won't be much longer now till we receive our appointment, my mum was telling me although they state it will be 6 weeks before our appointment date its been on the news recently they have been saying we have had a cancellation and can you come in, in like a week or two weeks - some scandal apparently though how that could be seen as a bad thing I will never know! So were guess it might be another couple of weeks which has taken some of the stress away, I'm going to phone them on monday and hope that they can give us an idea of waiting times and we hope with it being my bday it will bring us a bit of luck. Lol. 2 go's is quick good I think, we read on one of the websites that couples going through iv have just under a 40 percent chance of conceiving so with both that's almost 80 percent!  xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

That's good that your DP is caught up and processing everything, there's a lot to take in !! Hopefully you won't be waiting too long. I had to ring our clinic on DP's birthday to make an appointment to get our first lot of tests done, but they couldn't fit us in, so had them done in march instead, it just gave us an extra month to keep taking the supplements etc, everything happens for a reason. I'll get 2 go's but depending on how the EC goes it could be 2 or 3 depending on how many frozen embryos we get. As one cycle is your fresh and all your frozen embryo's, so fingers crossed we get at least 4 goes each time. Do you know how many goes you're entitled too? It goes off which PCT your GP's address is under.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Afternoon Skittles hun. Glad you had a good birthday and glad you had a few too many, although I'm sure you're feeling it today  lol. Grr I hope AF arrives soon for you, my heads always playing tricks, hate it !! Yeah, the doctor told me those percentages, no idea how he worked them out. But after all these years of TTC, it's pretty obvious we're not going to manage it on our own. I know exactly how you feel about the IVF process taking away the stress of TTC, like you say, timing it all with ovulation, when you'd much rather just get into bed with a hot chocolate lol. I've noticed since being referred for treatment (finally) we've both been a lot less stressed about everything, feels like a weight has been lifted off us if you know what I mean. Let me know when AF decides to turn up, fingers crossed the witch was waiting until after your birthday 

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - yeah its a huge relief for myself that he is starting to see the enormity of what were going through - it sounded quite selfish but i wanted him to feel like i did because there were so many days i felt like it was just me who was going through it, he didnt understand why i was so scared and stressed all the time - but he sees it now lol not that i want him feeling badly but its nice to know he fully understands now. 
we have no idea what we would be entitled to - if we are entitled to anything, and i dont know how to find out - guess ill have to wait for appointment and ask at that. i was supposed to get another day 21 done in marchbut i completely forgot because it was when we were going away so im phoning up my gp tomorrow to see if i can get an appointment with the nurse for thursday = very short notice and ill be lucky if i do but its worth a shot.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_TheTempress_ It doesn't sound selfish at all hun, I can totally empathise with your way of thinking. Luckily me and DP went through the diagnosis stages together, so when I found things out, so did he and we researched everything together. I can't imagine having to start from scratch with someone but you've definitely made the right move in showing him everything that it entails. Hopefully he understands now and you can support each other throughout whichever path your journey takes you. I think you would be entitled to treatment, if you're worried or just curious, you could find the phone number for your PCT and give them a ring and ask, that's what I did a few years ago. Good luck with getting an appointment with the nurse, fingers crossed they'll be an appointment.

_Skittles_ Glad your hangover isn't too bad  you have the exact same way of thinking as me. I've told my mum that once the doctors and nurses have done their parts, it's in the hands of the gods whether or not it works. I'll probably bob on chat in a while, just on my phone at the minute. Fingers crossed AF arrives this week at least, then you can get going again. That comment about becoming a jr member actually made me LOL haha 

Rachel xxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

skittles - i dont really have a story as yet lol my dp and i have been ttc for 8 months now - though i have tried in a previous relationship i had all my tests done then but because my relationship ended at the start of the tests i wasnt entitled to treatment. my dp and i decided to visit our gp and see if anything could be done to start the ball rolling - thinking that by the time things start we will have been ttc for a year. my gp agreed that things should be looked into again and my tests re-done so we were referred to a different clinic ( this one is the assisted conception place y last set of tests were done at a gynae unit in a different hospital) on the 25th of march we got a letter letting us know they had received our referral and will send us out a letter 6 weeks before our appointment to let us know when it is. so we are just waiting now, with the letter being dated nearly 3 weeks ago we are going to phone the hospital tomorrow just to find out how long we will be looking to wait to try and take some off the stress off, waiting for the postman every day is a bit exhausted. xxx

rachel - its good knowing someone else understand where im coming from, sadly because of how things worked before i never did get an official diagnosis - or if i did i wasnt told what it was.. but im assuming because all my tests came back normal it will probably be unexplained infertility or whatever its called, were hoping if they re-do my tests they may find something this time. im almost looking forward to going through it all because atm we sort of feel as if we have done just about everything we can do and with the tests and possibility of treatment at least something else is being done. xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_TheTempress _I know how you feel hun, it's so frustrating having to wait between tests/treatment. We've been waiting almost 5 years now, but it's here now and hopefully get going with treatment in the next few months. Fingers crossed you at least get a diagnosis soon and your appointment arrives soon for you too. I'm on postman watch too at the moment, nothing but bills for me though, I'm expecting my letter in the next 2/3 weeks. Let us know how you get on with ringing them etc. Where about's in the country are you?

_Skittles _You do make me chuckle hun  I shall come on chat in a bit if you're on?

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

skittles - thank you hun i appreciate that - and wow 6 months is quite a while ! xxx

rachel - im up in glasgow hun, and yeah i will let you know, im going to try and be up nice and early for it lol xxx


are either of you in the chat? everytime iv tried in the past its been empty lol xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rachel…Thanks hun, yes it is for FET. Fingers crossed AF arrives on time so we can get started with it all, although the DR injection prostap looks so scary lol!! I am starting to really worry about my embryos thawing but there is nothing I can do to change the outcome so I have to just relax!

Skittles... Ah right I see, as long as they monitor you very closely then I am sure you will be fine. I bet you can’t wait to get started again, I can’t either! That sounds like a good idea to do an up and down cycle. When is your appointment to organise things?

Purpleshoes…how did your scan and bloods go? Hope things have improved

Tempress & crazyhickenlady…Hope you are both OK?

Hope everyone else is OK?

xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_DayDreamer_ When is AF due? Hope not too long. Is this your first FET? How many frosties do you have? You sound exactly like me with worrying over things you can't change !! Just try and relax, easier said than done though eh. How long are you on the injections for FET? Hope it's not too long for you.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Rachel, AF due on Thursday I am so hoping it comes on time!! Last month I went 5 weeks but it was my first proper bleed since my BFN. Yes this is my first FET, it is going to be so strange as both my last IVF cycles were the short protocol and the FET cycle is the same length as the long protocol. I will start DR on first cycle day and then back for scan 2 weeks later and then start on estrogen and the lovely progesterone injections. We have 2 frosties, they are grade 3bb which is the lowest grade they freeze so hope at least one is strong enough to survive, if both do we will have both transferred   I am just expecting something else to go wrong as we haven't had much luck with all this so far, feeling like we are banging our heads against a brick wall   Really hoping our luck is going to change  

Glad it isn't just me who is a worrier   Hope you are OK?

xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_DayDreamer_ Do you know how long you will have to be in the injections in total? Hopefully you don't get many side effects from them. I can't wait to get going with it all, still waiting for the postman to bring me my appointment, I'm sure he doesn't realise how important it is lol going to give it a few more weeks then ring the hospital and make sure they haven't forgotten me. I'm ok, I started spotting yesterday, and AF isn't due for another week or two, but it's not unusual for me, so will keep an eye on it for a few days. Fingers crossed both your frosties thaw and you can have both replaced. Are you having treatment on the nhs, how many rounds do you get? I'm glad I'm not the only worrier around too, think we need to learn to relax more when it comes to things we can't control.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well the DR is just one injection (prostap) which apparently lasts about 4 weeks, with the progesterone injections I think you have to take them if successful ( ) until between 9-12 weeks, although I may be mistaken as I haven't really been told much past OTD...hoping I make it that far this time!!

Lol no the postman never realised how important this stuff is does he   If I was you I would give the hospital a ring just to see if they can tell you anything, you have nothing to lose by giving them a quick ring hun.   I get 1 full cycle on the NHS and any FET from that cycle, luckily my cancelled cycle doesn't count in that so we haven't needed to start paying just yet. I feel lucky that we get that much as I know some poor people don't get any but it does seem unfair that others get more ...postcode lottery is crazy!! Do you get any NHS funding in your area?

xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_DayDreamer_ Fingers crossed you have to jab yourself lots then, sounds strange that comment !! I have everything crossed that you get your BFP this time round  If AF arrives on Thursday, when are you hoping for ET? How long does your clinic make you wait until OTD? At mine it's nearly 3 weeks, I won't be waiting that long !! So are these frosties your last free shot? I'm going to give it until this time next week and ring the hospital as DP has just reminded me that the nurse says it takes a couple of weeks for the results to get back and for the consultant to look at them, so this time next week it will have been 4 weeks. Luckily we get 2 funded by the NHS, like you that includes the FET's too. So I'm hoping that the first cycle will be at least 2/3 goes, I'm just worried about how many eggs they'll collect at EC, how many fertilise and how many make it to transfer/frozen. Again, worrying over something that I can't change. I think it's so unfair that some people get zero chances and then some get 3, we should all get the 3 that NICE recommends. You're right, it's a postcode lottery !!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

little update : phones gp today got my appointment yay! phones hospital - the waiting time for an appointment for 1st consultation is 5-6 months!! waiting time for ivf is 26 months!!!!!! wow


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_TheTemptress_ Pleased to hear you managed to get an appointment with your GP for your bloods. 26 months seems like an awful long wait, but, look at the positive side of waiting that amount of time, you and DP will meet all the criteria needed without having to hope they will make an exception. I know, easier said than done to look at the positive side of things whilst on this rollercoaster. Another upside of it is maybe you will get your natural BFP in the meantime and not even need IVF treatment. Take it from someone who had waited almost 5 years just to get the referral for treatment, the time goes by a lot quicker than you think. Just use this time to get yourself and DP ready for treatment, both physically and mentally. I hope this hasn't ruined your birthday and you're having a good day, enjoy yourself, it's your birthday. Wishing you a very happy day !!

_Skittles_ I've still got my fingers crossed for AF to arrive soon !!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - i never even thought about it like that ! lol thats very true ( about the time being enough for us to not worry about being accepted) and with a bit of luck we might get out bfp, we are hoping it wont be as long as that by the time we get around to it as atm they are still very backdated because there was some trouble and patients had to attend somewhere else for a while so they are having to catch up. im just glad now i know ill be waiting a few months for this appointment - now i can stop stalking the poor postman lol and nah it hasnt spoiled my birthday, i think in a way its made it better because i now have a rough idea of whats going on lol 

hows you today? xx

how is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_TheTemptress_ I've learnt throughout all of this that we have to find the positive in everything, everything happens for a reason. At least now you know how long you will be waiting. I'm glad it's not ruining your birthday. I'm good, I'm still spotting though, so no idea what's going on with me, I think it may be the cyst that they saw on the scan a few weeks ago, I'm thinking it may have ruptured or something. Had a very eventful dog walk too earlier, my big dogs harness snapped lol luckily DP was with me so it all worked out, just been one of those days today though !!

Rachel xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday the_tempress89 xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

Rachel - your very right we do have to look at the good in everything - even though sometimes it seems like the hardest thing in the world to do. That was very lucky your dp was with you - what kind of furry babies do you have? - shouldn't you pop down to a+e if you think it may have ruptured - it doesn't sound very good! I don't suppose it could be anything else? Xxx

Confused - thank you so much hun  how are you today? Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_TheTempress_ It's my two fur babies in my photo  I'm going to see how I get on in the next few days and I may ring NHS direct if I carry on spotting or the pain gets any worse. Unfortunately it's not uncommon for me to bleed between periods, it just hasn't happened for quite a while. It is one of the hardest things seeing the positives throughout all of this.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Afternoon Skittles my lovely. Pfffft still no AF !! Me and this witch need words lol fingers crossed she comes this week, there's still 3 days until Saturday so have everything crossed for you, eyes, fingers, legs, everything  
I'm still bleeding, but I think it may just be AF come early, but just a light bleed. Definitely keeping an eye on it though, shall see how I get on in the next few days. My GP won't do anything, they're hopeless at the moment. So I'll just see how I get on and hope it either turns into a proper AF or the spotting stops. 
Luckily my dogs good, so when his harness snapped he just looked round at me and DP as if to say "what do I do?" Haha luckily we were able to use part of his lead as a collar to get home. My other doggy, I put her harness on the first time yesterday as usually she has a coat on as she's a little softy, she hated it haha and it's a bit too big for her, so I've got to sort that out before we can take them out later on. She'll get used to it though as she used to hate her coat at first. 
How are your little fur babies?

_DayDreamer_ I hope you're ok and still on course for Thursday?

Hope everyone else is ok xx

Rachel xxxx


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

We've been given the go ahead which is such a nice suprise I had the pregrin (I think thats what you call it) last night and the procedure is tommorow. 

We thought it was all going to end in tears (still might do ...........) because I had 11 follicles over 10mm (loads and loads under 10mm) but as of the scan yesterday I had 1 at 18.3mm and another at 17.8mm. Then the ones below that was 13mm and 12mm.

I'm now scared about tommorow because I don't know what to expect and then I don't know how I will cope with the 2 week wait. My work have been unbelievable because I was due in work all this week and weekend - they've given me until Monday off.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

* Skittles * The spotting has turned into a light bleed, so guessing AF arrived early, no symptoms of AF though, apart from the bleeding. So annoying !! Any sign of AF for you? I'm just on my way to hospital for my consultation with cardiology (I had a 24 hour ECG done last week) so going there now for the results. I've had a horrible day, one thing after another, just want to sit down with a bru.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - hi hun your fur babies are gorgeous, iv got one little fur baby ( though i swear sometimes she thinks she human lol) shes a little black lab called kia ( but its pronounced kai) she has been wonderful, somedays she is the only reason i keep smiling - plus she always knows when im down, she can sense those sort of things and always comes up for cuddles lol 
how are things going with you?

iv got my day 21 appointment tomorrow 10am  i am looking forward to getting it done though as it sort of shows a start to the journey, last time i needed 3 but this hospital only asks for 1 so its not too bad. 

how is everyone else?

purpleshoes how did things go hun? 


xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*TheTempress* My two are exactly the same, they think they're human sometimes too. Mine are the same, always know when I'm feeling a bit off and always cheer me up. They're called Diesel and Ruby. Diesel is a Colby and Ruby is a mini staffy.

Good luck tomorrow. You're right, you're moving in the right direction 

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel sorry to hear about your af arriving hun, i think the the witch might be coming early for me - when i take off my bra at night my boobs feel really heavy and sore - though im only on cd 20, usually that happens maybe 3 days before af, and iv had strange cm this time too, first just after my af, and now seemingly just before  but im trying to remain positive. 

what happened with your test results? xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

skittles - sorry hun i did see it - and thought i had replied - wa son my phone at the time so it may not have sent - thank you so much fr your support, it does mean alot for me and my dp, i think time will fly by though it doesnt seem it, a few months ago, the regement my dp was meant to be going to afghanistan were sent out, though he wasnt with them , and i kept thinking how long it would have been if he had, they all came back yesterday! troops finally being brought home and it kind of made us realise how quickly time has passed. we might be moving house in a few weeks so we will have that to focus on, im going to go to the post office and get them to send all our letters to the new address so we dont miss our appointment, as we were worried they might say well go to such and such its closer, so i can change my address with them when i go for first appointment. but between moving and decorating and unpacking and everything it should take a couple of months to get settled - and as the old saying goes - new home new baby lol


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks hun - we should find out tomorrow if we get it, its pretty expensive, the rent is 650 which isnt bad but they want that plus a deposit upfront = so were hoping if we say if we give you such and such an amount now and give you the rest in 2 weeks an we have it = but i dont know if he will. he should though hed be daft not too lol. 



as for me today - cant believe how tired i am lately, and feel like im going to start crying for no reason - emotions seem to be all over the place. part of me is hoping this could be good signs = if my cycle is 28 days this month iv still got over a week to go till the witch arrives, but because ov was early im thinking it may be about 26 days, even so 6 days is still a while to wait and see. trying not to get my hopes up. keep telling myself its something else, i just stressed or maybe im coming down with something  anything to stop those damned thoughts taking hold that grabs us every 2ww. i think maybe a very small part of me is starting to accept that this might not happen naturally annd we are going to need a little help. spose that can only be a good thing though.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*TheTempress* Good luck for your blood test tomorrow/today lol good luck with getting your new house too !! Fingers crossed you get it. Hopefully new house, new baby  
How are your AF symptoms coming along? I know what you mean with not letting yourself think any different. The hospital went well, sending me for a couple more tests, but said my fainting/dizziness is more than likely caused with my low blood pressure coupled with the meds I'm on. I'm coming off the meds slowly, so hopefully that will help. He said he's going to try and rush through the tests for me so it's all done and dusted before our consultation appointment, so I thought that was brilliant of him. 
I'm sure I've missed out quite a bit that was on your posts but I'm knackered lol so forgive me 

*DayDreamer* I hope you're still on course to start FET? Hope you're doing ok.

Hope all you other ladies are staying positive.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the support

I had the IUIi yesterday and I'm just glad that ones done and over! They struggled to put the catheter in - took 3 nurses in the end - bless them they asked if I wanted to stop - but that would defeat the whole objective!

Otherwise feeling good - although the test date they've given me is 8th May which is a 21 day wait and not the 2ww - is that normal to be suggested?


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*PurpleShoes * My clinic hasn't got the 2ww, it's like yours, more like 3ww. So yes it's normal hun. I hope your wait goes smoothly and quickly for you and your other half. Wishing you lots of luck for your BFP. Sending you lots of baby dust  

Rachel xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey rachel  tests went well, she done the day 21 and she said she was doing others but i cant for the life of me remember what they were, i also asked for an iron deficiency tests to see if my iron is low - that might be whats causing the tiredness. it also showed up on my screen i was due a smear test - she asked if they gp had told me and she hadnt mentioned it! turns out i was due it in june 2012!!! to say i wasnt happy is an understatement - totally wasnt prepared for someone prodding about 'down there' but she was fantastic and it was in done in seconds - took me longer to get my jeans off! lol also got my weight height and bmi done so all set now for the consultation  and yep paying down a deposit today to hold the flat till we can raise the rest so looks liek we have it  

as for my AF symptoms my boobs werent sore last night - and im not very swollen - just my usual tummy bulge lol so i really dont know whats going on. just got to wait........

thats brilliant news he is going to try and rush through your tests to get them all done , sound sliek you have landed lucky with a good hospital - i imagine that would make all the difference. and i dont think you did miss out anything really lol i just have a habit of posting ALOT lol but glad your getting through things ok  xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*TheTempress* Exciting news about your flat, definitely sounds like you've got it !! When will you be hoping to move?

How old are you hun? That's really bad about your GP not letting you know you needed a smear for almost a year. I'm 23, 24 in October so I'm not old enough yet for smears. 
Good idea on getting your iron checked, she may have checked your vitamin D level, as I know that plays a part in fertility. Did she give you any idea on how long you'd be waiting for yours blood results?

Try and not fret over every symptom hun, sore boobs etc as you'll drive yourself bonkers lol.

My consultant was fabulous, as soon as I mentioned IVF to him, he said he would try and get all my tests out of the way for my consultation with the clinic so I had one less thing to worry about.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm going to mention having a smear next time I need to go to the GP. Or see if SMH want to do one before treatment. 
Early night for you tonight then hun !! I'm waiting for my sheets to dry at the minute. Nice hot bubble bath tonight followed by getting into nice clean bedding...such a good feeling lol it's the little things in life lol

Guessing you're giving chat a miss tonight hun?

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

i dont understand why so many of you say you arent old enough - maybe something to do with the countries we live in - i was sent a letter when in 2009 for my first so i would have been 20 and then i was meant to get my second last year but got it this year - just turned 24, i never ever requested a smear test i was sent for to get it. if i were you i would insist on smears as young girls can get things like cervical cancer to and its highly important to keep up to date with them - look at jade goodey = she wasnt exactly old. get asking for it and dont take no for an answer 

rachel - we got it!!! they accepted a 500 quid deposit and we can pay the rest later - we get the keys once we pay the rest and were hoping to be in for about 4 weeks time   i get the results for my smear test in 3 weeks, and the blood tests results next week - so ill ask then exactly what they tested for and write it all down. im going to keep a treatment diary to keep track of everythign. 
its funny i said earlier my boobs werent sore anymore but now on the side of one is kinda tender lol - think they are trying to call me a liar lol


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

In England, the minimum age for a smear is 25, you get a letter through the post to tell you to attend. Will be asking for one next time I'm in with the GP. 
Let us know the outcome of your results, I'm sure they'll all come back fine.

Yay !! Pleased for you and your other half, these 4 weeks will fly by for you, at least you have plenty of time to get organised and pack everything away.

Haha I love the fact that your body is calling you a liar !! I have similar experiences with my own.

Good idea with the treatment diary, I've got all the dates written down, first trip to GP/gynae, dates of my lap and dyes etc and dates from my IVF referral to having our initial tests done. I think once I actually start treatment, I'll do it it more detail. But definitely a good idea.

Rachel xxx


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

I had to really fight for a smear when I was 21 - my dr was sat there saying that if I was older she would immidiatly refer me for a smear but wouldn't because of my age - I've not had one since because I'm not allowed for another year


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey ladies, just a quick update: Blood test results showed everything normal, but no OV... Frustrating but its the second cd21 test that's showed no OV... I had spotting and thick cm, so I assumed I would, I don't use opk, maybe I should?? What do you ladies think? Got appointment with gp tomorrow, to discuss in more detail, the my referral will be sent if its not been done already. 
Told my tutor, and she was very supportive, she said to continue with level 3 in sept, and as she knows these things mean going for appointments, she said its not a problem. We all have to live our lives, and its not like I'm bunking off haha

How's everyone been? Not read through past posts, coz I'm lazy lol xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

that is so strange ! its not as if im on the other side of the world im only in scotland lol! i remember my first smear so well because i had a horrendous uti afterwards and it left me terrified of getting another - so i was really put on the spot today - couldnt believe how quick it was and iv been fine so loos liek the first time was just bad luck. but the fact in england they make you wait till you are 25 is very worrying. maybe tell them a sister or aunt or something has just had a worrying result and maybe they will be more co-operative? i know technically its telling fibs but its for a good reason and sometimes with these people its just needed!


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*CrazyChicken* Sorry to hear you didn't ovulate, I know from personal experience how upsetting it can be. I bought some home ovulation sticks. I would recommend them. I got mine off Amazon, they were really cheap, I think I got 50/60 strips for £8 ish. I didn't want to spend a fortune on them, especially when I knew I didn't ovulate each month. Maybe eBay would have some cheap ones?

It's great that your tutor is understanding, one less thing for you to worry over.

I'm still waiting on my appointment to come through. Let us know how your doctor appointment goes.

*TheTempress*I've always thought it was silly that the minimum age for a smear is 25. Will definitely be mentioning it next time I see my GP. I won't have to tell fibs as my mums last smear showed some irregularities, thankfully all turned out ok.

*Skittles* My nice hot bubble bath was bliss and I'm led in my nice clean sheets now watching tonight's soaps, love this feeling of nice clean sheets. I hope you had a nice early night and wake up feeling all refreshed. Fingers crossed the witch arrives too !!

*DayDreamer* Hope everything is going as planned and you started the drugs today?

*PurpleShoes*Wishing you lots of luck for this 2ww (or 3ww) 

Hope everyone else is ok !!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Skittles* I saw you'd posted and was hoping it was to say AF had arrived. Fingers crossed the witch shows up before Monday. What will they do if AF hasn't arrived by Monday, give you some tablets to get her coming?

Hope you managed to get a good nights sleep !!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well?

purpleshoes, good luck for your 2ww   

Rachel, is there any sign of your appointment yet? 

AF hasn't arrived yet (due yesterday but not unusual for it to be irregular) so not had the prostap! Getting impatient  

Hello everyone else  

xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Skittles* I'm guessing they'll give you some tablets to make AF come, I've had them before but can't think for the life of me what they're called !! 
Maybe you're coming down with something? I know that there are a lot of bugs going round at the minute. Make sure you keep well hydrated throughout the day.

I'm good, still bleeding, but it's a really light bleed/spotting, no other symptoms of AF. Driving me mad !! Lol

*DayDreamer* Fingers crossed AF arrives any day now so you can get going !! Has your clinic mentioned anything if AF doesn't arrive on time, or is it just a waiting game?

No sign of my appointment yet, a lady that went on the same day as me for initial tests hasn't got hers yet either, going to give it another couple of weeks, well probably another week as patience isn't my strong point lol, and make sure they haven't forgotten me. Some of the other ladies that are at my clinic said they didn't get their appointment until 5/6 weeks after their initial tests.

Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Rachel, had a few pains this morning so hoping it is on it's way!! It is just a waiting game I think, if it hasn't come over the weekend I will give them a ring to see.

Sorry to hear your appointment hasn't come yet, I know what you mean patience isn't my strong point either!! I would be on the phone now to ask, they won't mind at all. It's not like you are demanding an appointment, you are only asking if you are nearly at the top of the list to be booked   Do you know your results from your tests?
xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*DayDreamer* Fingers crossed AF arrives over the weekend so you can get moving with it all. All we ever seem to do throughout this whole journey is wait and wait, and then wait some more !!

I've had a quick read through my clinics thread, and everyone is saying that you get your appointment through 5/6 weeks after initial tests and the appointment is for 5/6 weeks after the letter, so 12 weeks in total, the nurse told me I'd have an appointment for 8 weeks time, BUT the lady that went for tests the same day as me, and all the other ladies that have been seen after that have been told 12 weeks. Hmmm !! I shall wait until this time next week and then give them a quick call to ask because then it will have been 4.5 weeks. We won't get our results until our consultation, they won't tell them me over the phone either according to a few of the other women. Trying to stay positive at the minute as my antral follicle count was 18, so hoping all the other results are positive too.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - glad to hear your mum was ok!!! but if there was irregularity's in your mum tests you should deffo get yourself checked out just to be on the safe side! ( my memory is awful so i appologise if im wrong) but your waiting for your appointment for treatment? or for first consultation? i dont know what the guidlines are where you will be attending - but i found out yesterday from the nurse that the hospital i am attending requires an up to date smear test as well as the blood tests - so it may be worth checking out. it was something i had no idea about! 

skittles - as always i have my fingers crossed the witch shows up soon!! there is nothing worse than waiting for it to arrive when you really want it to!  

daydreamer -also have my fingers crossed for you that witch turns up and you can get started! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*TheTempress* My clinic is the same with regards to up-to-date smears, but because I'm not yet 25, that rule doesn't apply to me. I don't know when I'm next in with my GP but might give them a quick ring in a minute and see what they say.

I'm waiting for an appointment for our consultation (all being well with mine and DP's results, it will be with IVF) and at this consultation we will sign all of our consent forms and discuss our treatment plan, whether it be short or long protocol etc. Then on my next day 1 of AF I ring and request treatment that month, they phone you back within 72 hours to tell you that they can give us treatment that month or not, they can knock us back a total of 3 months, but if I get knocked back on first request, my priority goes up for the second time I request. It all depends on how many women they have in treatment at that time. Then when we finally get the go ahead to start, we will attend our teach and get all the drugs needed.

Sorry if that makes no sense lol it makes sense to me 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Quick update, after a rather heated conversation with a rather rude GP receptionist, I'm booked in 29/04 for my smear.

Rachel xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Grrr at annoying AF's! Mine hasn't shown yet either despite lots of tell tell signs..


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay AF finally showed up for me, so will be doing prostap later when i get myself mentally prepared eeek!! Is any sign for you skittles and confused? 

Rachel and tempress ... Hope you are both Ok? Any updates from either of you?  

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay !! So excited for you both *DayDreamer* and *Skittles* !! Never thought I'd say yay for AF !! Finally you can both get going !!

*DayDreamer* Are you doing your injection later on today? Eeeek exciting !!

*Skittles* What happens now for you? Do you ring the clinic tomorrow? Exciting !!

Hope everyone else is ok. I can't wait for this weekend to be over and done with, nothing but drama lol but apart from that I'm all good 

So excited for both  you'll both have to keep us updated 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay skittles glad its come for you too    what happens for you now?

Yep Rachel I will do injection, just trying to psyche myself up for it!! It all looks complicated and the needle looks so big  

Oh no that doesn't sound good, hope you are Ok xx

Eeek I'm excited for us too!!  

Xxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sure you'll be fine hun, is this the injection that lasts for a while, I'm sure you said 4 weeks? Why don't you get your DP to do it? I think I'll be making my DP to do all of mine. That way you can close your eyes and it be over and done with? Sending you lots of luck for the injection !! 
What happens for you after you've had this injection?

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes it is, so grateful I don't have to do those ones daily this time!! Oh I will get hubby to do them, I am really needle phobic but he has done all injections on both previous cycles, he is actually quite good at it now   we had MIL come round to hold my hand everyday both times before but we are keeping this cycle quiet between just us (and you guys on here   ) so I will have to hug a teddy until its done  

If I were you I would get DP to do it!! Just don't get him mad at you before   for some reason this makes it hurt more lol can't think why  

I will get in touch with clinic and they will have me in for a scan over next couple of days!  

Hope your appointment comes soon so we can get excited about things getting started for you too Hun xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't realise you had a needle phobia, you poor thing, no getting out of the needles throughout this entire process  It's good that your hubby has been doing them for you. Just hug a teddy or a pillow until its over and done with. I can't think of a reason why it would hurt more if hubby is mad at you 

So exciting now you're getting going again. I have everything crossed for you hun.

I don't blame you for not telling anybody, there's only a few people that know that we've been referred and starting treatment, obviously you girlies too.

Let us know once you've spoken to the clinic etc, do you know when they're hoping to do ET? Or does that all depend on your scan and bloods?

I know, I can't wait to get going with it all now. Fingers crossed my appointment comes this week, so at least I'll have a date for my consultation and I'll know whether they're sending me to gynae first (I've got everything crossed that that's not the case).

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I know there isn't lol but I had hypnotherapy for it last year which has helped, and the fact that I have no choice but to have all these needles means it is not as bad as it was!

Thanku for keeping everything crossed for me, I am just trying to build up some positivity!! It is our 6 month wedding anniversary today (just realised!!) so it's a good day to get started again  

Don't blame you for not telling many people, it works for some and not for others! We tried 2 cycles with everyone knowing and to be honest they must be bored of it all now, plus family keep feeling us to wait and take a break etc...they are probably right but I can't wait, I feel lost no when I am not actively doing something towards it!! 

They estimated 18th May for ET but that was all being well and if AF arrived on time! I think it will be somewhere around that date though, if they thaw that is  

Why would they be sending you to gynae Hun? Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm pleased the hypnotherapy worked slightly. You're right, when you have no other option, you just have to "bite the bullet" and get on with it.

Hopefully it's a good luck omen that it's your 6 month wedding anniversary !! We decided not to tell a lot of people about having treatment because my sister had IVF treatment in Bulgaria when she lived out there with her ex husband and both rounds failed, because she plastered it all over ********, the world and his wife knew, so when it failed, people who she hasn't seen or spoken to in years put their two pence worth in. We decided that only immediate family would know about it and of course you ladies on here.

Basically what happens after the initial tests we had done 4 weeks ago, when the results are in, the consultant looks at them and traiges them and decides based on the results whether we go straight for IVF or go to gynae, so I'm hoping that all the tests are ok and we won't get sent to gynae, I'm just a born worrier lol I think it's because we've waited so long to get this far, I don't want anything delaying it further.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no, your poor sister bless her   has she gone in to have any more treatment? I hope things worked out for her either way x I can't believe people commented on it!!! 

Ahh right I see, well hopefully like you say there will be no problems and you can get straight through to the IVF clinic   

Will let you know when I have done the injection, keep looking at it but can't face it just yet lol  

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

She split with her husband last October and moved back here, she split with her boyfriend last week, so she's not looking into anymore treatment.

Fingers crossed you manage to have your injection soon so you can get it out of the way and look forward. Let us know once you've had it. I'm sure your hubby will be gentle with you 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh bless her, sorry to hear that  

I am going to do it as soon as DH gets back, he is out running at the moment and I am getting daft working myself up over it   I need to get a grip and get it done!!

Wish me luck arghhhh  

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope your hubby gets back soon. Sending you lots of luck hun (although you'll be fine).
It'll be over and done with soon 

Let us know how you get on, I'm sure you'll come back on and be wondering why you worked yourself up so badly !! (Fingers crossed).

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

We've finally done it!! It was bad but was over in no time, you are right I feel daft now for working myself up so much   

Glad it's out of the way now!! 

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay !! I'm so pleased it's out of the way for you now. It's all done and dusted now !!
Are you going to need anymore injections now?

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I know!!! Phew !!   I am dreading what I am going to be like, I am already super hormonal and me & DH have fallen out lol!! All for the greater good though!!

No more for now, once I am fully down-regulated then I will need to start my progesterone injections. That will be in a couple of weeks I think! They are the ones in the bum, but I have plenty of fat there so that should help   xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

At least you have a couple of weeks to psych yourself up for the next lot of injections !!

Sorry to hear you and DP fallen out, it's so stressful this process without adding the hormones into it !! Luckily my DP handles me very well when I'm being an hormonal wreck.

I'm so excited for you !! We're always here if you need an hormonal rant 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I know and by then I will be desperate for some hormones so I won't even care lol   and I will have done DH head in so much he will be running at me with the gestone injections lol  

I know, we bicker a lot anyway so it's nothing new lol we just forget about it in a few minutes but it becomes more often during treatment   sounds like you have a lovely caring partner Hun bless him  

Thank you and same for you too!! I am hoping I won't be too bad, not convinced but we'll see!! 

I am going to ring clinic first thing in morning so will let you know how I get on!!

Fingers crossed you get an appointment letter this week, lol I think I am more impatient for your appointment than you are lol  

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm very lucky do have my DP, I know he'll be se to cope with my irrational hormonal behaviour lol.
Me and my DP don't argue, we just bicker instead from time to time over the silliest of things like him not using a coaster (he continues to do it even though it drives me mad).

Good luck with ringing the clinic tomorrow, definitely let us know what they say.

Haha I've actually surprised myself at how patient I'm being with this appointment. I'm the most impatient person I know, so I'm doing really well waiting around and postman watching.

I'm going to have to make sure that before I need an injection me and my DP don't bicker or he'll be wanting to stab me to death with the needle lol 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I got a letter from the hospital where I will be having my first consultation and its booked for the 7th of May!!!   
Im really pleased it took a matter of days for them to get back to me, I had imagined weeks, even months of waiting. I have literally 2 weeks! Now I need to look into what I should ask... Any tips? xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

What is your referral for, is it gynae or IVF?

Skittles & DayDreamer, how did ringing the clinics go today?!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Its for Gynae subfertility service... Ive never done this before, Im excited we are getting the help, but Im terrified f whats ahead xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know it can be scary when you first start going to appointments, but it's exciting too as you can hopefully get some much needed answers. My advise would be to take this time in the next 2 weeks to think of everything you want to ask and maybe write them down because once you're there with the consultant, if you're anything like me, your mind will go blank. Also, if you don't have regular periods, write down the dates of the last few periods you had as I'm sure they'll be asking you that. The one question I asked at most of my gynae appointments was "where do we go from here?". Is there anything you can think of to ask them? What are you hoping gynae are going to do, investigations/IVF referral/lap & dye etc.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Crazychickenlady, that is great news and so soon!!   It is normal to be anxious hun but this is the biggest step to getting where you need to  

Well, I got myself muddled up and it turns out I don't need to go for a scan until next week   So I have to go next Thursday and fingers crossed I will be all down regged by then. Not many symptoms so far, bit of headache and felt really fed up last night but DH thinks it is good for me as I am not as stressed, aparently I am quite calm which is almost a miracle lol... 

LOL, Rachel yes we bicker about daft things like that! I think it's better that way as then you tend to stick together and not argue about the bigger things! Hope you are OK?

How is everyone else? Skittles, how are things going with you?
xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*DayDreamer* Lots of luck for next Thursday !! I'm glad you're not having many side effects, hope it continues that way !! Make sure you drink lots of water, that should help with the headaches.

I couldn't agree with you more about how bickering is a good thing. We find that we don't have big arguments, as we've already got it all out with the bickering lol. My gran and pa bicker, and they celebrated their 50th wedding anniversary last year. My mum is always saying that me and my DP will be just like them, which I'm taking as a good thing !! LOL

I'm ok, can't wait for today to be over and done with though, my landlord has just left, my back door broke, so thankfully that's fixed, just then next 1000 other things on my list now for them to get sorted !! (I can only dream haha). My landlord is USELESS !!

Hope everyone is ok? Skittles, how did it go ringing clinic??

Rachel xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you ladies, Ive had visits to gynae before years ago for a totally different thing. I basically had all the symptoms for cervical cancer, so was a scary time. I had a Laporoscapy (sp) that showed nothing untoward going on inside or out. During this time I was refused a smear test several times. I was 21, and had to wait 4 years for my first! My mum thinks it was all brought on by the Depo injection...   Its odd that everything settled down once I came off it! I didnt have a period for a full year after my last jab... I read that they can make you infertile, and its even more concerning because my losses all were before the injections, and sine then I've had no luck getting pregnant. Im going to throw myself back into my Zeta West book  I read it when we first started ttc, and it helped me a lot with ttc naturally, but there is lots of info on treatment too


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rachel, thank you…you are right I need to start drinking lots more water. I am usually so good but as soon as my period comes I just want fizzy pop and food - not good! I have eaten lots the past couple of days too but as soon as my chest is better I really have to start running again to get some lbs off before ET!!

Oh bless your gran and pa, how sweet!!! They obviously have the right idea so we should continue the bickering lol!!!

Oh gosh that sounds terrible, landlords are a nightmare aren’t they? Don’t even get me started on mine grrrrr!!! Hope you get everything sorted soon! 

Crazychickenlady…oh hun that must have been so scary for you  This time you are going for a positive reason (in a way?! Hope that makes sense?!) as they will be helping you get your baby. Keep going with that Zita West book, is it any good?


xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi ladies hows everyone doing?

the witch arrived today so thats my tww over for this month  im surprisingly calm atm but i dont expect that to last long, i guess im just starting to accept it as normal now.  after getting my bloods done thursday passed, i got a call yesterday asking me to go back in again on thursday for mre :0 this one i need to fast the night before - she tested my glucose and im guessing they are unhappy with results - i might be diabetic! as if i dont have enough to worry about now i need to worry about that too. but i can talk over my other results with nurse whilst im in for my day 21 and my iron and get all the info - how is day 21 worked out? so i can write down the correct info lol xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear that tempress   

Are you going for your progesterone on day 21 of your cycle?

xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

daydreamer - i had it done on thursday - my cycle has been short this month only 26 days ( well 25 this was day 26) but i seemed to have ovulated earlier too so i was expecting it to be a couple of days short. but im not really sure what the day 21 is, i kno it tests my hormones to see if i did ovulate but how are the results shown ? is it like such and such a hormone 20.3 or is it another way? so i know the exact information to ask for xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's exactly like that, the results should come back and there will be a note on the results what the levels should be and what your levels actually are. It is hard to tell though when your cycles are out of whack and they are not 100% reliable because as you say you could have ovulated earlier or later than usual and it doesn't really account for that. It is a good starting point though xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*CrazyChickenLady, *Is that Zita West book any good? That must have been a horrible experience hun, but thank up above, that everything was ok !! DayDreamer is right too, hopefully this next experience at gynae will be a better one, or at least the start of a better one !! You're on the right track now and hopefully you will have some much needed answers soon 

_*DayDreamer, *_You're exactly the same as me when AF is around, I always crave the bad things, junk food, chocolate etc. 
We should definitely keep on bickering LOL !!  
Landlord's are bloody hopeless !! Well, I know mine is !!

*TheTempress, *Aww hun  I'm so sorry AF has arrived for you. I know it doesn't get any easier, month after month, but you'll get there in the end, just try and stay positive !! (Easier said than done I know). Let us know how you get on when you go and see the nurse !! Hopefully it's something of nothing.

_*Skittles,*_ I hope everything is ok with you hun?!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

daydreamer - thanks hun now i know exactly what to ask when im in on thursday 

rachel - thank you  im still strangely calm, i dont know if maybe it just hasnt quite sunk in yet, or im still tired from the weekend. maybe a part of me just expected it to happen as ad had no real signs of anything this month - usually im going off my head wth everything trying t work out what it means lol i think iv started coming to terms with the idea it might take a little outside help and im ok with that now. 

how are things with both of you? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

The book goes into great detail about what your body needs, specific diets, male and female fertility problems, hints and tips, complementary therapies ect... Its handy if you haven't done this sort of thing before, it tells you about what tests can be done, what drugs are involved and what choices we have. I think its good, but I guess a lady who had been having IVF will not need it. Its the 'Fertility and Conception' book. I like her style of writing, and I might have a look at what other books she does. 
Im feel really positive this time round, at least I have an idea of how uncomfortable the internal examinations will be 

*Temptress* Have you had your first consultation yet? Is it for Gynae or IVF? Would be nice to have someone going through the same things at the same time, for support


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*TheTempress - *I'm glad you're staying positive !! It's like how my DP put it when we found out the only real way I had of conceiving was through IVF, he said, "we can still have a baby, we'll just have to do it a different way". Took me a long long while to get to grips with it all. But it's not the end of the road for any of us yet. Just have fun TTC naturally while you're waiting for appointments to come through.

_*CrazyChickenLady - *_I know how you feel about the internal exams, I usually find them quite painful. You are definitely on the right track now, and fingers crossed gynae will either give you some answers or refer you to where you can get the answers. The ball is rolling now 

Absolutely shattered tonight, hot chocolate and a few episodes of Friends cuddled up to my fur babies. Hope everyone is having a good night.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I think because Ive had god knows how many medical professionals look at my lady bits, Im more comfortable about exposing my dignity to my fellow college goers   It helps when you have to practice bikini waxing   Not looking forward to intimate waxing next year....    
Hopefully I'll be pregnant by that time, and wont get subjected to the more exotic waxing. I'll just be inflicting the pain  

Found out today that a young girl who was on the same course as me, who was pregnant, had a healthy baby boy. Im so happy for her, but I cant help feel that pang of slight jealousy  

Anyway.... Wish me luck, I have the mother in law and Nan in law visiting us tomorrow....


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol going to gynae and dignity don't mix do they !! I see it as good practice though for when we're in labour !! Always trying to think positive !! 

I know that jealousy feeling well, I'd love to say it gets easier.... There were quite a few members of DP's family that fell pregnant just after we'd got the news off gynae, even though I was over the moon for them, there was a lot of resentment over it too. Now, I think, that'll be me one day, the one with the sleepless nights and dirty nappies, I can't wait for it all though !!

Good luck with the in-laws tomorrow !! My DP and his mum fell out a few years ago, so I only have to put up with her at family do's, and even then it's just small talk between me and her as DP doesn't even say hello to her.

Have you thought of anymore questions to ask at gynae?

Hope everyone else is ok?!

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

chicken - i totally understand how you are feeling. its not easy hearing of someone else's good news when were going through things like this. there have been a few new baby and pregnancy announcements for myself recently and im getting a bit fed up of them now, it really doesnt seem to get any easier as rachel says but being able to talk about it openly on here has been a big help for me. though sometimes im surepeople think i do nothing but complain but i figure with all the stress this causes i have a right to moan lol as much as its hard you just have to remain positive. i tried avoiding the situation with my BIL new baby and eventually i realised i was going to have to face up to it, i was hoping it holding a new baby woulf spur my own body into action - turns out it doesnt work like that lol. but one day it will be you, and your baby and your good news to tell everyone - just hold onto that thought.  and good luck with the in laws tomorrow lol xxx

ooh and im still waiting on my initial appointment - i dont even know what department it is for yet! i phoned the other day and was told waiting list for first appointment is 5-6 months from the date my gp sent it off - which i think was about 6 weeks ago so still hav a while to go yet  xxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - sorry just reading back on posts realised i missed one of yours. i think your dp has a great way of looking at it, and still has some hope left, i dont know what you are like but as the months pass my hope is slowly dwindling away though i am finding now there are the odd days where it doesnt come into my head till im lying in bed at night, and thats when it starts to sink in again. 

dreading moving house ( did i tell you about that?!) again as im moving before i will get my first appointment so i am in two minds if i should contact post office and get them to send all mail to new house ( which they charge for per month) or if i should phone up hospital and change address and risk them messing up and my appointment going awol in the mail lol or maybe do both to be extra sure? xxxx


got this blood test tomorrow for glucose or whatever it is, after being called back, should probably go to bed as im up at 7am for it but im just not tired yet  


hope things are going a bit better for you!! xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hope your fasting blood test went ok this morning. (I'm guessing you had it done first thing).

New babies in the family are just something we have to deal with unfortunately. Like I said though, and you did too, it'll be our new baby one day and our news we're itching to tell to people, it'll be more special for us too as we've had to fight for it !!

I'd ring the hospital hun and explain that you're moving etc and you need to change your address so that your appointment letter finds you at the right house, you'll be giving them more than enough time to change it over and for them to send it to you at your new address.

I haven't always been this positive about all of this. When we first got told I spiralled downwards and didn't want to speak to anyone about it. A few months passed and I started getting used to the idea. Then a few years went by and we're now here. I honestly believe that I went through a grieving process, even though I had no baby to grieve, I think I had to grieve over the idea of never having a natural conception. (If that makes any sense). Here has been a great comfort also, as on here we may not all have the same infertility issues but we have or are going through similar things, similar thoughts. I'm now in a positive mind set with it all (thanks to my DP) and now ready to get going with the whole IVF process.

It's hard when you lie down at night and your mind goes into overdrive with it all. This might sound silly, but I heard it off a woman here and thought it was worth a shot, so I've been doing it each night before I go to sleep, it can't do any harm. She posted saying she'd read it in a book I think, what you have to do is invision that there is a switch at the back of your head (like a light switch), and this switch is for pregnancy (I invision a pregnancy switch and a fertility switch), make sure that the switch is turned on. For the first few nights mine was always back on the off position, but more often than not it's now on the on position.
I know it sounds a bit daft, but I read it and thought why not, it can't do any harm !!

Sorry for the long post lol but I hope you ladies, and myself will all get our little miracle babies one day, hopefully one day very soon !!

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - yeah hun my test went well it was at 9am this morning  when they had done a random test during my last set of bloods it was high = 7.4/5 but i tested them before i went out today ( my gran is diabetic so i test my bloods with her machine every other day ) and it was 5.3 which is just within normal limits so i should with a bit of luck be ok.

i totally understand what you mean about the light switch! iv never used that particular method but during out special days after we bd, i always put my hands on my tummy and try to send good thoughts and imagine it all happening and creating the baby = hasnt made any obvious differences but it keeps me positive and gives that little bit of hope, i think starting from tonight i will give the light switch a go  xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Fingers crossed your bloods come back as normal then, how long will you have to wait for the results?

I read that light switch thing and thought why not !! I thought I'd start doing it now and carry on each night throughout treatment, can't hurt can it !! I used to do that tummy thing too, again, it can't do any harm so why not !! Anything is worth a shot eh.

Have you started packing yet for your house move? I've been looking at moving the last few days, we're doing one round of IVF and then moving, as this house drives me mad, I've now got a hole in the corner of my living room floor, had a builder round yesterday who said it needs new beams/joists/floorboards/flooring, so it needs ripping out and starting from scratch as the beams and joists are dripping wet, apparently thats at least 10 years worth of damage that's been left, we've been here 3 years in August, so at least it wasn't us !! Definitely be moving later in the year now.

Hope everyone else is ok??

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi rachel - yeah bloods went well i have to phone up on tuesday for my results. is started the lightswitch thing last night and i dont know if its just because im aware i doing something but im feeling a little more positive again.

havent started packing yet = got some more of the deposit down today just got a little more to pay, landlord has been great! there was a small dampness problem when we went to view it and hes got that fixed thankfully. so ill probably start packing tomorrow now i know we deffo have it  thats terrible about your house!!! im glad to hear your thinking about moving if it has problems like that i would dread to think what else is going on that i dont know about! 

when we looked at this new house i knew it was a good house to bring a child up. my mum has a really bad habit of moving ( at least once a year) so im hoping this house will be it and we will be able to stay a few years as im sick of moving now lol

everything else is going fine, witch has nearly gone now so we can get back to concentrating on having our family. 

so aside from the house problems how is things going with you? xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You will have to let us know how Tuesdays call goes, I'm sure everything will be fine though 

I'm glad you're feeling more positive aswell, I must admit since doing this light switch thing, I'm feel positive too, I think it shows that you're trying something new to get the end result, no idea if it's going to do anything, but it can't do any harm and if it's making us feel even slightly more positive I see it as a good thing.

Ooh bet you can't wait to move now. My landlord is rubbish, he lives in China as he moved out there for work, so we deal with his mum and saying that she's patronising is a compliment !! There's no way I'd have a baby in this house. The next time we move we're hoping to get a long-term tenancy so, like you, we can bring our baby up there and hopefully stay there for a while. We want to find a private landlord too as agency fees (in my opinion) are ridiculously high !! We're looking at the minute, with the idea that we'll do our first round of IVF and whatever the outcome we'll move. If it works, I don't mind moving while pregnant as DP will do most of the work, and if it doesn't work, we have to wait 3 months until we can go again, so we'll use those 3 months to move house. New house new baby...hopefully be the case for both of us !!

I'm all good, apart from the house lol, I managed to get a blister on the back of my foot when I was walking the doggies (damn new shoes). Still waiting on my appointment letter, next week it'll have been 5 weeks, so of it doesn't come next week I'll be phoning the clinic, but I was expecting to wait 5/6 weeks for the letter. I've surprised myself being this patient so far !!

Hope all is good with you?

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey hun  tests went fine today, bloods came back normal! thank god lol we also got the house  get the keys tomorrow so today have been pretty good lol

are you looking to rent or buy a new home? its handy  having a big strong man about to do al the heavy lifting lol im certainly hoping that it will be new baby new house, especially as this house has a spare room for a nursery :d going to use it as a second living room just now for me and dp as i still live at home. 


heres something strange = earlier on i was getting phantom smells ;/ i could smell a baby = you know that kinda talcy/formula/sicky smell babies have = i was sitting for about 5 mins with this smell lol 


xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm pleased your bloods came back all normal, one less thing for you to worry about 

We're looking for a rental property, can't afford to buy just yet, hopefully in the next few years though. Is it just you and DP moving to the new house? Have you got all your packing done ready for the move?

The house we live in at the moment has a spare room, so the next house we move to will be at least a two bedroom.

Haha you've for to love the tricks our minds play on us eh !!

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

nah were still going to be livign with my parents, we just cant afford our own place atm as neither of us are working and things are just two expensive. plus my mum wants me at home if i fall pregnant so she can keep an eye on me - i think sometimes she wants this to happen more than i do lol 

i dont blame you for deciding on renting - theres just no money out there atm and certainly none to hold down a mortgage  

yeh its really strange - i never ever get symptoms or mind tricks this early in my cycle im only cd8! usually they all wait until the 2ww, and i was so strong i had to stop myself looking around, it was as if i was holding a baby or something. the really weird thing is it didnt upset me or make me sad like things usually do it sorta made me feel, peaceful or content or something, not sure how to explain it. very very strange!


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Are both you and DP living with your parents? I don't think I could live back at home with my mum, I love her to bits and we're best friends, but it's nice having your own place and do your own thing (although all the bills aren't very nice lol). At least you'll have a live-in babysitter when you have a baby.

We'll hopefully be on the property ladder in the next few years, but I'm not going to get stressed out over it.

It's moving day for you today isn't it?! Good luck with it all if it is !! I actually like packing and unpacking lol it's the actual moving part I don't like, but that's where DP comes in lol. We moved around ALOT when I was growing up, so the whole moving process is like second nature to me now.

You're lucky that your mind doesn't play tricks, mine constantly plays tricks on me. Are you still doing the light switch?

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello   thought I'd post here lol since your all under 25 like me, where to start ... Me and other half have been together nearly 4 year, we never used any contraception but only really started trying past year. We went to docs to see if they're was out wrong with us, I had the 21 day test (came back I'm ovulating) and he got his sperm tested, that's when it ended up we were sent to fertility clinic as oh sperm is on low side and slightly hyperviscious, when there she took blood to check my egg reserve (which I found out today to be a bit on the low side ) and to retest oh sperm to see if last day was just a low day for him or if it was normal, she did say if it came back same it'd be straight to Ivf for us and it has came back same so looks like Ivf it is then, am i the only one who gets really stressed out about this and struggle to put my mind onto other things? Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome to the thread Mzmaary23.

Have you got your referral for IVF yet? Is your OH taking any supplements? My DP was all fine, he had a recent test, but we haven't got those results yet. We're both taking pregnacare conception supplements, you can get them in a "duo pack". DP says he has noticed a difference since taking them, they can't do any harm.

You are definitely not alone with regards to this whole process being stressful and not being able to think of anything else !! Have you had a lap and dye or hycosy?

You're definitely in the right place as we're all at different stages etc. All of us here know how stressful this whole process is, I've found this site so helpful as you can speak with other women that have/are going through the same things.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you, rachel89 

No not been referred for Ivf yet as coz my egg reserve results take 3/4 weeks and this was week 5 and I was getting impatient so I phoned, that's how I found out about my egg reserve. She said she's sending us out a new appointment most likely going to be in couple weeks to a months time which am not liking , where she said she would speak to us fully about what our options are, but when we saw her 25march I asked her if oh results came back same what would happen and she said it'd be straight to Ivf, we are using santogen  his & her tablets oh says he don't feel any different (just asked) lol and nope had neither of those done, it's just ATM both his sisters are both pregnant and it's getting me down as it should be easy for us  never is though and so far I'm just getting used to the site but I'm finding it useful 

Mary  xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hopefully your appointment will come quickly for you so you both can get going with it all. Where abouts in the country are you?

My DP noticed a difference with the "quality" he said...sorry tmi there !!

Are they putting your fertility issues down as your DP's SA?

Our fertility issues are all me, PCOS and scarred and slightly blocked tubes. We're hoping DP's SA comes back as fine like the last one, but we won't get our results until our consultation.

It's definitely hard watching family members/friends pregnant, it doesn't get any easier but I hold on to the hope that one day that will be us sharing our news and showing off my bump.

It seems like forever all the waiting, but it will all be worth it in the end !!

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

So do I, I hate the long time between appointments, and I'm in Ayr, Scotland wbyou? And I'm thinking we might try pregnacare conception then and see if it works better and yeah I think so as been told it was on down to oh results what route we go down and what happens for yours once you get they results what route will yours have to go down? And I hope so as I'm so impatient lol 

Mary


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I got the pregnacare duo pack off eBay, was £14.99 with free p&p. DP says he can definitely see a difference since taking them. 
Unfortunately waiting is a huge part throughout this entire process, you'll become a pro at it soon like me lol !!

I'm in Preston, it's in Lancashire, near Manchester. TheTempress is from Scotland too 

We had our tests done years ago, lap & dye, day 21, ultrasounds etc. We FINALLY got our referral for IVF in January, had our initial tests (bloods, transvaginal ultrasound, SA) done in March at our IVF clinic and we're now waiting for our letter with our consultation appointment, the letter should arrive in the next couple of weeks and the appointment should be for 5/6 weeks time. Then we'll sign all the consent forms at that appointment and discuss which protocol we will be using. So should be starting treatment in the next few months all being well. We've waited for almost 5 years to get this far, as I had to turn 23 before we could have the treatment.

It's taken a lot of stress off us as we're finally on the road to receiving treatment. Gynae told me I had a 5-10% of conceiving naturally, but if I did, I had a 95% chance of that resulting in an ectopic pregnancy. So we're now well versed in waiting lol.

Rachel xxx


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

It doesn't suprise me after how I was feeling yesterday but AF has arrived so that's it for now. Need to talk to hubby and clinic to see what happens now, whether we crack on or have a break.

My heart says crack on, my head says take a break because I suffered with medication and the actual procedure. the worse bit for me will be telling people and having the 'its ok your young' because I really don't care that I'm young.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

PurpleShoes, I'm so sorry to hear your news  Thinking of both you and your hubby. I hope people don't say that to you, it doesn't matter what age you are !!

Speak to your hubby and your clinic and do what's right by you as a couple, only you two can decide whether to take a break or get going again. I know my clinic has a 3 month wait rule. Not sure if yours is the same?

Make sure you look after yourself whatever path you decide. Thinking of you both 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol and each month I'm awful for symptom checking thinking that I am, as haven't been told what my chances are conceiving naturally are,   and that month I used preseed, thinks I'm just an stressful person, oh is she well hello  the temptress  , if just not long been transferred as I always thought it would just happen for us, and that's a shame you had to wait so long but atleast it's happening now, and hopefully sometime soon you'll have a Bfp, do you still have an chance of an ectopic pregnancy in the route your going down? 

Mary


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok no time to dwell they want to do it back to back   start again tommorow ..............


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Good luck purpleshoes2


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow PurpleShoes, was definitely not expecting that !! How are you feeling about going again so soon? What did the clinic say?

Lol MzMaary, I've been symptom checking like that for years, the last few months I've not been as bad as now we're finally on the right path now. With IVF I don't think there's a risk of an ectopic as the process bypasses your tubes. I can't wait for our consultation now, we're in the system though now. You're definitely heading in the right direction now, I know once you're in the system it's a weight off your mind. Well with us it definitely was.

Rachel xxx


----------



## purpleshoes2 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm bamboozled, I was devastated this morning and ashamed to admit I skipped work curled up on the sofa with ice cream. Called the clinic who said I would have to wait for the Dr

Dr calls apologies its short notice but wants to start again with the medication tomorrow need to be at the clinic for 11. I don't know what I feel about it its not time to think about anything - I need to has a chance to have a proper talk to the husband but he's in work


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing to be ashamed about with that one, I would have done the exact same thing !! 
They're not giving you much time to get ready for the next go. I just assumed that each clinic was the same with regards to the 3 month wait rule. Will you be having FET? 
I'm sending lots of luck your way for your next cycle. Maybe in a way it's a good thing that you haven't got time to sit and think?!

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - hi hun, not moving today, we have put it back to a week n saturday to give us some more time, and yes me and dp live with my parents. its not so bad as i have alot of health issues - mainly mental health and i need my mum around because shes just about the only person who knows how to deal with me, so until dp can get used to everything ( iv been doing well recently so he hasnt yet seen me at my worst lol). as you say its a live in babysitter too!!! 

we have set up an arrangement, its a 3 bedroom so we can have a separate living room until we need a nursery, and we will pay something towards the rent ( more than the digs i pay just now) plus money for things like gas and electricity, and we will be buying our own food, so in a way its just like having a couple of oap flatmates lololol. 

as for my mind, i have tried to split up each month - its 4 weeks - 1 weeks is the AF so not much symptoms there!!! then we have our 1 week thats our baby making weeking - well no symptoms there either, and then the dreaded 2ww where everything happens. but in saying that the jealousy of other pregnant women and the insecurities because we cant conceive are there pretty much all of the time, and theres still a little hope left that maybe AF would be a false one as it runs in my family. though i think i have just about given up now, had a very emotional realisation the other night that i really dont think its going to happen naturally and the waiting for this appointment is killing me lol  

sorry big post!!! lol how are you? xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi mzmaary!!! welcome to the board hun  yeah im in scotland - in glasgow. i know how you feel about stressing out as i too stress out about everything!! i have found the past couple of weeks an complete nightmare as we are getting ready to move house (again) and this is dp and i into another week of ttc naturally. 

dp and i take pregnacare = i take the conceive one and he takes the man one lol plus i use the clearblue fertility monitor every month which i have found very useful though a tad expensive! but it gives such a better idea of my cycle which i found last cycle when i ov early!!! it gives roughly 4 high days two peak days and another high day  currently we are waiting for our referral appointment for the assisted conception unit within glasgow royal infirmary but i think its still a few months off as the waiting time is 5-6 months ( if i remember rightly lol)


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like you have the set up just right at home at the minute then  hope your house move goes well next week too 

I too suffer with mental health conditions, luckily DP copes very well with my bad days (although I haven't had a lot of them recently). Fingers crossed we both keep going with less bad days !!

You've definitely got the right idea about splitting the month into weeks. In sending you lots of baby dust and hopefully you'll have your BFP naturally 

It certainly is an emotional experience TTC naturally. Me and DP got so stressed about it all, it lost all the fun out of having sex, we were having it just to make a baby and that was stressing us out. Thankfully after all these years we are now on a more positive track. Since we knew I was getting the referral we're both less stressed and back to being "us". It's so easy to lose that feeling throughout all of this.

All this waiting does drive you mad, although I'm trying to use the wait as a positive experience, although I'm starting to he impatient now lol.

Hope everything else is going well for you?

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah hun its not a bad set up at all lol gives us a bit of experience as to what its like living alone - though dps more than used it being in the army and that.

we are tryin to get back to just us again, trying to have sex on days where we know we wont conceive but all the stressing doesnt help lol 

everything else is going well i think with moving house its giving us something else to think about which is a nice change as one of my cousins is ready to drop soon with her 2nd child grrr lol


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

It'll be like living on your own without the stress that comes with it, perfect !! 

Sounds like you're doing all the right things. I read before you have a clearblue ovulation monitor, I used to get these ovulation strips off amazon, they're a lot cheaper than the clearblue one.

Just try and keep your mind busy and try and not think too much about your cousin, a friend of mine got induced on Tuesday, it'll be us one day though !!

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Where abouts Glasgow as before I met my oh I lived in Glasgow, moved to Ayr to be with my oh  , how are you finding it with the clear blue monitor, I've got one but stopped using it as was getting way to stressed out with it, I have depression n take citroplam for it but coz its not been happening for us I've been getting really upset  , the clear blue monitor is good though especially as I never know when I'm going to start my things the last couple months iv went from day 27 -day 34 last month and I swear I must give myself symptoms with the nonstop looking for them lol   is it just the one week you try to conceive a month we are every 2,3 days a week but not so much now as my things are due, bluming waiting game  , how long have yous both been trying for? I also know what you mean as my bfs sisters one 28 other 17 both nearly 7month pregnant, and I can't look at there bumps, last time I saw his big sister (she has 3 other kids) the youngest 1 just turned 1, I couldn't stop watching him, I'm so broody and oh can see me getting upset  sorry for rambling on   Mary


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah rachel lol its pretty much like that and we will have the support if we do eventually fall pregnant! 

i was using just the pee on sticks for a while but they only ever showed ov on the day i ov i never got any hints before, but the monitor though it costs me about a tenner a month gives me those days before too so i found it easier. 


mzmaary = im in the east end hun but moving to the southside again next week. i was on citalopram for a while but after 8 years on pills i decided i could probably do better without them - as they wouldnt give me the ones i needed - im bi-polar but they flat out refuse to diagnose me, so i came off y tablets about 2 years ago now, not something i would advise anyone to do but it was the best choice for me at the time.  iv found the clearblue monitor a absolute life safer - before that i was calculating using websites i was peeing on sticks every day and was doing my bbt, so i got rid of all that and started this, it usually starts asking me to test round about day 9, then goes on to a few days after ov plus it gives me a heads up as to when my af is due.  the symptoms things never really do get any easier do they = i dread that more than the bfn's some months i think. my dp and i have been trying for 8 months (starting our 9th now) at the start we were every other day , but realistically you can only conceive at a certain time ( so they say) and after a while the sex became all about the baby, so we sorta ended up only doing it when we had to, they enjoyment was lost. but were trying to get back to enjoying it for us again though its not easy! lol


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

_*TheTempress,*_ Throughout all of this we need a good support network around us. Either by family and friends or by on here, sounds like you have the best of both worlds 

Definitely sounds like the clearblue kit is a lot better suited for you. A tenner a month isn't a too bad price either, was expecting it to cost £20/£30 a month, so a tenner is really good !!

*MzMaary,* So sorry to hear you too suffer with depression. From what I've learnt depression and infertlity go hand in hand  It sounds like you're getting help with that though which is good. I was on Citalopram a few years ago but they made me sick, so got switched to Mirtazapine, which I found a lot more helpful as you take it at night and it helps you sleep. When are you hoping to have your next appointment?

*DayDreamer,* Hope you're ok hun?! Not seen you on for a while?!

*Purpleshoes,* Good luck tomorrow picking all your meds up, how did your chat with hubby go?

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rachel89,
Is the mirtazapin stronger than citroplam and just found out my next appointment is 29th of may so get to know more and find out what route wel be going down ! 
The tempress 
I tried not using my tabs and ended up crying in work lol and same happened with us but now it's just about us now n not baby making  
Mary


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm on the highest dosage of the Mirtazapine (45mg). I found them a lot more helpful than the Citalopram, although maybe that's down to personal preference? They help me sleep, which was one of the main problems I had with depression. If you have trouble sleeping it might be worth speaking to your GP? How are you finding the Citalopram?

I'm pleased you and DP are enjoying being you as a couple too, it's so easy to lose that throughout TTC.

That's brilliant news about your appointment !! One step closer now  29th Will be here in no time !! It's so easy to wish our lives away while waiting for appointments isn't it. Will this appointment be discussing your options and test results?

Rachel xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

rachel - yeah iv been very lucky, my family know but dp's doesnt as i didnt want the added stress, sometimes though it feels like my mum wants this more than i do and everyone is soooo looking forward to it happening, which dont get me wrong is nice, but it mkes each negative month that bit harder as i can see the sadness in her face, which is where everyone here comes in, as everyone here knows how it feels and i think that makes for better support than a woman who had 6 of her own lol

i may have to ask my gp about mirtazapine as i have thought recently maybe i need a boost with my tablets again because iv been a bit down and my sleeping is horrible, i dont falls asleep till 7am sometimes which means i can sleep right through to late afternoon - and not seeing muc daylight certainly doesnt help matters. 

mzmaary i was the same for a while but iv been on them for so many years = i think i was about 13 when i first went on them, but was on them solid for about 8 years and eventually i felt like they werent working as much, it took alot and there are still days where i just cant get out of bed, but i found a way to work that helped, but when i first went onto tablets they were fantastic, if it hadnt been for all the pills i dont think i would have had the strength to cope on my own now. 

fantastic news about your appointment! wishing you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Rachel89 
Only thing if it makes you tired, I work full time Nightshift and ATM I'm always constantly shattered, I'm okay with citroplam feel like I need stronger but I don't want it to risk it coz me on anti depressants could they be bad for me trying to get pregnant and going down the Ivf route, and thank you yes that's what the appointments for, it'll be good for my oh as he said he's not really taking anything in as he wants to know everything as he don't fully understand it yet, how are your family with you going down this route? My mum n dad are supportive (kinda) and oh parents not so good because my oh both sisters are both pregnant we have had no support from them   

The tempress, oh antidepressants are awful for making you tired or messing up sleeping pattern (even though before I can sleep 12 hours straight) and its good youv got your family's support though, would make it so much easier for you, but your right having people on here that understand coz all I get is from people who already had kids 'it'll be happen for you' or 'don't stress out' but they don't understand how it feels, and thank you xx

Mary


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

*TheTempress, *You're very lucky to have such a supportive family. My mum has been so supportive throughout all of this, although I know she finds it difficult at times too. That must be hard to handle, when you're not the only one devastated by the arrival of AF  But you're right, this is where us lot come in to help for support, as we've all been there or are going through it 

If you're finding things difficult it might be worth a quick visit to your GP, even if they put you on a low dosage just to get you back to being you again.

I don't blame you for not wanting to tell DP's family about all of this. We told a couple of members of DP's family at the very beginning and suddenly EVERYONE knew, asking me lots of questions etc. So when I had my second lap & dye done we told a little white lie to that part of his family and just said that everything was ok, so that part of his family don't know what's going on now with regards to IVF. My DP's brother and sisters know, that's it for his part of the family. All of my family know everything. Although my Gran started off very unsupportive, so I asked her outright if she didn't agree with IVF etc, it turned out that our wires were most definitely crossed and she was worried about the treatment not working and was under the impression that with IVF complications throughout pregnancy went hand in hand. But after we spoke about everything, she is very supportive and rather excited too !! But I honestly don't know how I'd cope without everyone on here, as it's great my family being supportive, but I think unless you've been there yourself it's very hard to understand how you're feelings sometimes, but you girls get it, especially on this under 25's board.

_*MzMaary, *_What dosage of Citalopram are you on if you don't mind me asking? I think it's definitely a personal preferance to which one's work best for you. Plus when I first started on the Mirtazapine it wiped me out for a good few weeks.

I think it's hard for parents to understand all of this. The way I see it, is I had to deal with the fact that I may not be a mother, but my mum had to deal with the fact she may not be a grandmother either. It's sad that your DP's family are not supportive, you'd think with two pregnancies around the same time, it would make them realise your and DP's issues a lot better.

I'm pleased you've got your appointment and it's for not too long away either !! You will definitely have to let us know how you get on. How is your DP coping with all of this? He's got the right idea though, get all the facts first and then it's time to plan your plan of action.

Antidepressants don't have any effect throughout the IVF treatment (I've asked several doctors) BUT they don't recommend you take them throughout pregnancy as it can cause harm on the developing foetus. Especially in the first trimester.

Sorry for the long post ladies lol I'm on my laptop for once and didn't realise how much I was typing lol 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm on 20mg citroplam, I'm wondering is there anything I could take that might calm me down so I'm not stressed as much, I was wondering that kalms but I'm sure I read somewhere someone was told not to take it when trying ttc, you'd think she would be but she's  baby obsessed oh mum and I suppose it being her youngest first kid and first granddaughter shel be excited, just wanted my oh to have some support other than me nhs wouldn't join a site like this, I will do I just excited something is happening, and he's coping good I suppose but he's not really the feeling sharing type, I try to get him to talk but he just wants to know more, as it is a lot to take in as its male fertility factors the reason we going to Ivf and with his sisters being so fertile I'm guessing came as surprise, and I read the reviews for that pregnacare conception on amazon and it has really good reviews so think we will be getting them and haha I done same, easy to type on iPad  

Mary


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You could always try some herbal teas to calm you slightly?

As I'm the one with our fertility issues I can totally empathise with your DP. He's got the right idea at the moment though, once you have your appointment out of the way and you know what his SA comes back as. Then maybe you have a look online (or him) on ways to improve motility etc (depending on what his results are). Do you and your DP drink/smoke?

All you can do right now is try and support him in anyway you can. Especially if his family isn't being supportive. 

Me and DP have nothing but praise for the pregnacare conception, it has everything both you and your partner needs. We take it after our dinner in the evening. I was worried that my DP would keep forgetting as he doesn't really like tablets and if he's ever had any, he always forgot to take them !! But after a couple of nights I didn't have to remind him anymore and it was just part of our daily routine. He says he can tell a difference, I personally can't but it's not as easy for us women to see it making a difference lol.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ahh here we go again, af has just turned up, and another month I'm feeling like why is it not happening for us. I get it into my head maybe this month, I symptom read too much then I'm gutted when it comes, just feeling useless that I can't give my oh what we both want  

Rachel89 

Would herbal tea taste nice? Lol usually don't drink tea lol, I'm going to speak to gynae when I next see her to see if there are ways of improving his wee guys, but what do you say to your oh to make him feel better as he never says out, and yeah I know the tablets I'm taking I don't really seem to feel a difference, I'm overdosing on multivitamins... Was 3for 2 in Tesco   lmao, and nope neither of us smoke, rarely drink either. What about you does you or your oh smoke? Do you know any good sites that have tips to get in a fertility diet (if you get what I mean)?? 

Mary   lol


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that AF showed up hun  never gets any easier does it  even now I still feel disappointed every time the witch shows herself.

I went a bit overboard with herbal tea's lol. I got loads, I like the taste of some of them, hate the taste of others lol you can get some with chamomile etc in which is supposed to be calming. I got a mixture of both twinings and supermarket own branded and both are really good.

I don't really say anything to DP to make him feel better, he's usually the one to make me feel better, but that may be down to the fact of it's me with the fertility issues. When we first found out (we were 18ish), he said they haven't said we can't have a baby, they've said we have to go about it a different way. Which is a very good point and something you should say to your DP? Gave me hope, plus we'll love our miracle babies more as we've had to fight to have them. Me and DP have found that talking really does help, your worries, his worries, what's the next step etc. Just speak about everything as a couple as I know the whole process from gynae to IVF etc can have all the focus on the woman, so definitely keep him in the loop. Will your DP be going to gynae with you?

Neither of us smoke and we very rarely drink, still have copious amounts of alcohol in the cupboard that we got for Christmas lol we just don't drink, did it all when we were younger, I much prefer a hot chocolate and a film nowadays lol.

Not really got any tips for the little swimmers except a healthy diet, plenty of fruit and veg, loose boxers, don't sit in a boiling hot bath, those pregnacare conception supplements (they have all the vitamins that are needed), exercise and (sorry for tmi) don't ejaculate everyday, try and ejaculate every 3/4 days.

That's just my opinion on that one, I know zinc is very important too. I've just asked DP and he said all those things, we're hoping his next result is the same as the last one and that everything is great with his swimmers but he's doing all of the above as it can't hurt.

I'll have a quick look for you online and see if I can find anything else that's worthwhile too for you both.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just had a quick look online and the best advice given is what I've said plus the diet should be high in protein too. Also drink plenty of water too. Whole grains and nuts are beneficial too.

Rachel xxx


----------



## SarahLouise. (May 18, 2012)

Hi im Sarah im 21 and I have PCOS. I find it hard to accept that I have PCOS. And get scared if it's going to be hard for me to concive. Me and the other half are thinking on trying in the next year or two.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome SarahLouise,

Sorry to hear you have PCOS, I too have PCOS. I know it's not impossible to conceive naturally when you have it, it may just take a little longer that's all.

Rachel xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Hope your all doing well, i haven't been on here for ages but wanted to come on and see how your all doing. 
I have my 12 week scan on Thursday so very excited but also terrified!! I have been busy planning the nursery and have the decorator coming tonight to price it up.
I have been having some pains in my tummy quite low down think it is the baby growing as is should be rising out of the pelvis this next week.
Keep smiling and lots of baby dust anything i can help with please ask


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have not posted on here much recently - not coping well with things so just decided to keep to myself and my negativity a bit! 

Hope you are all OK? 

Are there any updates with anyone?

Charl, so glad to hear everything is going well for you!! Please pop on after your scan on Thursday and let us know how you get on!! Good luck with it  

xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Brilliant news Charl, how exciting !! Let us know how you get on on Thursday  it's so nice to hear the positive stories !!

Aww DayDreamer hun  what's been going on? Hope you're ok? Always here if you need a rant?!

No updates with me yet, still waiting on my appointment letter, going to give it until Monday then phone and make sure we've not been forgotten !!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Rachel hun, I know thank you I just don't want to feel like I am dragging people down. 

Nothing much has happened I am just getting more and more scared of this cycle not working, which I ultimately feel will happen. I have had a bit of a row with my mum last week about things so that has played an impact too. Just so sick of people downplaying how hard all this is sometimes, I don't want sympathy or pity - just some support! I will figure things out I am sure! 

Ahhhh how are you staying calm about it!! I had hoped you would post saying you have your appointment through! Oooh I am getting impatient for you lol

Are things OK with you other than still waiting? xxxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi ladies, not been on in ages... Had my first consultation at the fertility clinic yesterday. Worst possible news for me. I have PCOS, hubby has a very low sperm count, if his doesn't make a drastic improvement we have no other option apart form IVF, doctor said there's a 3 year wait via NHS. Devastated! We don't have any savings to go privet. IVF is something I really didn't want to do either. Just the idea of it, but looks like its the only option. Broke down at college today, so came home. Couldn't face seeing my tutor who's very pregnant.... At a total loss right now


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

DayDreamer hun  So sorry to hear you're not feeling good about it all  it's hard at the best of times but throughout all you need (like you've said) is support !! You'll never drag us down hun, this is the one place that you can share your fears, worries and thoughts  I hope you and your mum manage to reconcile, never easy having rows with our mums is it, even now we're all grown up !! What's the next step with you? How have you managed since your injection? I'm hoping and praying for it to work for you hun !!  how is your DP coping with it all? This whole process definitely doesn't need downplaying, the whole process from start to finish is stressful, I wish people would be a bit more understanding with it. Sending you lots of positive thoughts (easier said than done though).  

I'm starting to get very impatient now, I've been really good up until now, but I keep thinking what with the bank holiday there's bound to be a few delays, hasn't stopped me postman watching though !! 

CrazyChickenLady, so sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for. 3 years seems a very long tome to wait on the waiting list !! Where abouts are you? Maybe try and look online to see if there is anything that could help improve your DH's sperm count? I know the thought of IVF can be scary, but it will all be worth it in the end. (That's what I keep telling myself).

Hope everyone is ok?

Rachel xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

He had a hernia when he was 3, they think the operation may have damaged his tubes... So nothing can be done. Everything else is healthy with his sperm, but his sperm count was 1million to every ml. I live in Suffolk, but being all new to this and still in shock, I haven't looked into it yet. I'm not even sure how many goes we would get...


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear that CrazyChickenLady, take this time to try and get used to the fact you may need outside help. It took us a long while to get used to the idea of it, we had almost 5 years to wait. It's no conciliation but the time really doesn't go that slowly. The amount of goes you would get depends on which PCT your GP surgery is under.

Rachel xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Crazychickenlady....oh hun, I am sorry your consultation didn't go how you had hoped   

What is your hubby doing for his sperm? I am guessing not much if he didn't know before that it was low. Don't panic, there is lots that can be done. Is it just the count that is low?

Are you ovulating? What problems is your PCOS causing you?

I know IVF seems very overwhelming but it is not so bad but I understand if you have an option to get pregnant without it then of course you would go for this. Anyway as I said there is lots that can be done to improve your situation so it might not come to that.

When we went for our first consultation at the clinic, my DH last sample had no sperm whatsoever - nothing but 3 (yes 3!!!) dead sperm not doing anything. He had one sample before that was OK, not great as morphology was extremley low and viscosity I think it was - then 1 month later there was nothing!! They had a very frank discussion with us and they thought it was highly likely that we would have no option - no option of IVF or anything. We were devastated but then he had and ultrasound which was fine and another sample that was just like the other. He has since had multiple samples (bless him) and when he started eating better and exercising and taking the vitamins I made him and they were all perfect results. When it came to our IVF we started off hoping it would be IVF due to his improvements, even though he had not been keeping up to his routine, we had some frozen just incase. It turned out his count was low on the day so we needed ICSI but I have no doubt we could have got pregnant naturally if it wasn't for my issues too.

What I am trying to say is that the samples really can change in such a short period of time, my DH is not the norm as it is not normal to have nothing whatsoever and then have a great sample but they don't know why this is. They first thought it was related to his cerebral palsy causing ?retroejaculation but as I say his ultrasound was fine. It could well just be a case of lifestyle, cutting out alcohol and taking the correct vitamins

I know I have rambled on a bit but hope I have helped a little?

xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't ovulate as far as I'm aware of, I've had two 21tests now, both showed no ovulation. He leads a very good lifestyle really. Doesn't smoke, not a great drinker, eats ok, takes zinc... But like I said, everything else was great, just not many of them. They said that if it is in fact a blockage due to damage, there is no chance of us getting pregnant naturally. I guess we will find out if he gets a better result next time. It was our first appointment, so a lot to take in. 
I only found out I have PCOS yesterday, its something that's only happened in the last few years as when I had a laporoscapy in 09, they picked nothing up! I have excess hair, no ovulation, cysts on both ovaries, long cycles, bloating, weight gain, mood swings....


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rachel, Thanks hun for understanding - you are so sweet   No you are right - I coped better with arguing with my mum when I was younger, it didn't bother me then but now it really does especially as I seem to be getting nowhere   

I am just plodding on with my estrogen tablets and half of holland & barretts lol   I have my scan on Monday to check my lining and then we will plan the thaw and transfer date and start the progesterone injections. So so scared of the thaw - I am waking in the middle of the night in a panic over it   My hubby is coping very well, he has found an escape with exercise   He is running the half marathon this Sunday so that is keeping him distracted! He is having wisdom tooth operation on Tuesday so he is worrying about that too so his mind is well and truely distracted!!

Thank you so much for hoping and praying for me  

You are right, but definitely give them a ring next week  

Crazychickenlady, just saw your reply after I replied - sorry hun! Is he having any further investigations - ultrasound etc? Have they booked him in for a further sample? It is so hard to take it all in, I really do understand that but you can't know where you stand fully until you have had all invesitgations done. 


xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I know it is a lot to take in but really don't get disheartened by it, we felt the same after our first consultation we felt like we had been hit by a bus when we left the clinic. My DH has never smoked either, not a big drinker and eating wasn't great but not terrible either. The extra fruit and veg and the exercise did him the world of good, along with the vitamins. Get your DH some wellmans conception. Zinc is great but get him to take some Vit B6 with it. Also Vit B12 too.

When is your DH next sample appointment? How will they check if it is a blockage?

Did they think it was an option for you to take clomid for your ovulation? I had a laparoscopy in 09 too and they didn't pick up my PCOS, I believe it was there then as I suffered very badly with periods etc but it was only diagnosed properly at my laparoscopy last year. Your symptoms sound very similar to mine. Did they mention metformin to you? I was told it wasn't liscened in UK for PCOS, just for during IVF, but I have since seen many others on here take it and it really helps?


xxxxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

His next sample is in two weeks, and no mention of ultrasounds. They said clomid would have been an option for me. They said they might run some tests on my reserve, but its all down to what DH next results are. Got him some wellmans conception yesterday, hoping it helps. 
Can the little cysts burst? I had a terrible time last march/April. My period was 6weeks late and I had one night where I was is total and utter agony. They thought it was an eptopic pregnancy but put it down to a phantom... Would it be possible for a cyst to burst??


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Crazychickenlady big  have you looked at the mens room area for tips on improving sperm hun? If not http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=89.0

x


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

CrazyChickenLady, DayDreamer is right hun, don't get disheartened as there are always options to move forward. My DP takes the wellman conception and has said he can definitely tell a difference since taking them. I take the pregnacare conception too.

Is AF regular for you? If not, it might be worth you getting some ovulation sticks and trying those as when I had my day 21 tests it showed nothing but once I went back on a different day (can't remember which) it showed I had ovulated, so I ovulated at least once.

That's very strange that both of you didn't get diagnosed with PCOS straight away, the same thing happened to me, they never picked up on it on either of my lap and dyes ('08 & '09), I finally got diagnosed in 2011, but I'm sure I've had it for years as I have/had all the symptoms.

It is possible for a cyst to burst also hun, I think they call it a ruptured cyst but I might be wrong.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

DayDreamer, no need to thank me, that's what this site it all about  

Lots of luck for Monday !! If all goes well do you know when they're hoping to do ET? Are you having any side effects from the tablets?

Your hubby seems to be keeping very busy, hope all goes well with him on Sunday !! I bet it's doing him good keeping himself distracted with all the training. I don't envy him for Tuesday at all, my DP had a wisdom tooth out earlier in the year and I didn't hear the end of it 

I'm sure the thaw will go well hun  

Sending you lots of positivity xxxx

Rachel xxx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I temped and used Opk, with not great success. Cycles are between 30-36 days, only time it's been crazy was when I had the "phantom". The shadows on the scan where rather big! I use to OV otherwise I wouldn't have gotten pregnant 5-6yrs ago, and he must have been able to produce a larger amount of sperm to get me pregnant 3 times. Maybe I didn't have PCOS then, so it made it easier to catch?? I'm going to get my Mc's investigated before we go any further because if I can't actually carry ful term, what's the point in waiting for the IVF for them to fail anyway... I'll keep you ladies posted xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you   all being well 6 days after that so it will be the 19th eeek!! I am feeling much better since starting the estrogen, definite improvement after about 4 days of taking the tablets so that's good. Oh no, I am really not looking forward to next week now - he is not a good patient and I am sure I won't hear the end of it either   he has to have 2 out now then another 2 when he is well again   thanks for the much needed positvity  

Crazychickenlady, that sounds like a good idea. As you say if you are going to do the IVF you need to make sure everything else is sorted before you start. Fingers crossed that from what you have said there are things that can be done to improve his sperm. Hope you are feeling a little better about things hun  

xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You seem to have the right plan at the minute CrazyChickenLady. I've just been thinking and if you have a 30-36 day cycle then it may be worth doing the day 21 test of maybe day 25 for example. I know my gynae changed it and it showed I had ovulated when we did a different day for the day 21 test. Might be something worth asking? I got some cheap ovulation strips from Amazon a few years ago too. Keep us updated with your progress. Wishing you lots of luck and hopefully someone can give you some much needed answers RE your miscarriages. You're right with saying you want to get everything sorted before going ahead with IVF.


DayDreamer, Glad to hear you're feeling better since starting the estrogen  EEEK. Exciting stuff !! Fingers crossed for the 19th    
Let us know how your hubby gets on on Sunday too. I wish him luck for his wisdom teeth out too for Tuesday, definitely don't envy him (or you). You'll have to be his nurse for a few days, might help to keep your mind off things too. 


Still no letter....thinking I may ring tomorrow after the postman has been in the afternoon (as it'll just be my luck that I phone to ask and then the letter arrives a few hours later). Shall let you know what they say. 


Rachel xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2013)

Hi everyone  I'm 23 and starting 2nd round of icsi in 2weeks anyone else starting tx soon? Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Crazychickenlady- I didn't ovulate due to PCOS so my doctors put me on Clomid and i started to ovulate spot on each month for 8 months then had to stop because you can only take it for 8months at max. I was then put on Metformin which didn't work and make me very sick to the point i couldn't look at food so i took myself off them after 2months plus the pills are massive to say the least.
At this point my huddy had not been tested but once we were referred to the IVF clinic they tested him straight away to see if we could do IUI before IVF but due to his low sperm count they said it would be pointless. 
I had been taking vits since the start of ttc but Adam haded taken anything. We went straight to IVF which all i can say was a total god send. Dont panic it will happen and they will also put you on pessaries which help your womb look after the baby which you take till your 12weeks pregnant or even do something extra.
Daydreamer Good luck for the 19th i bet your date/clock watching like i do!! 
Rachel89-Ring them and ring them i must have been on the phone 4 times a week to my clinic.

I had my 12week scan yesterday which we saw our amazing little wriggly baby looking very healthy and spot on for the due date that matches my IVF date of the 20th November. sooo Excited!

I cant wait to see you all get you positive results  

Lots and lots of baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Charl, that is fab news !! I bet it was an amazing feeling seeing your little baby. Are you having any pregnancy symptoms? So excited for the next 6 months for you and your other half 

Well the postman hasn't come yet and I caved and phoned the clinic lol got passed to a few people and managed to speak to someone who had the test results in a pile on her desk. She very kindly looked through them for me, my results have been triaged and we're being sent to a nurse (told this was good as it's more than likely for IVF) she said everything looks good for the go ahead. I asked her for some of the results and she said they were all numbers and didn't mean anything to her, so I asked what my amh was as that was one I was most worried over, she said she shouldn't really be telling me but she did and it's 103.67, am I right in thinking that this is good news? Also, we'll get our appointment in the next couple of weeks and it'll be for mid June time, which is when I thought it would be 

Rachel xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Rachel89-I haven't really had many symptoms apart from being sleepy and wanting to eat everything oh and a little emotional at times lol! But never sick ect.
I is the best feeling in the world and still feels slightly unreal.
Well done for calling its the best way to get fast info.!!! xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

hello, everybody. 

Been off here for a while as iv had my oh nephews staying (who I adore), been struggling to cope recently so just been sleeping loads ATM, we recently got told by our oh big sister (couple months bak my oh and his pregnant little sister argued) and the lass gets herself over worked n upset over silly things, wel supposedly her bf said to the oh big sister that he would never forgive us as we could of made her lose the baby, so I'm heart broken and really struggling to figure out why someone would say something so nasty! Me and my oh are still using our vitamins but changing to pregnacare when we get paid, what I'm feeling right now is that we have no one except each other and its tough knowing we have to try and go the Ivf route when others get pregnant so easy, sorry for the going on, but I'm just feel like I'm going to crack  , hope all of use are doing okay as we are all going through kinda the same thing   and congrats charl1989 so happy for you xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

MzMaary, So sorry to hear you're not having the best of times recently 

Did your OH's sister lose her baby? I'm hoping she didn't and I'm just having a blonde moment and got confused.

Those pregnacare got recommended to me, I tell everyone about them (I'm sure people think I have shares in the company now haha). Next months supply we're going to get off eBay, its a duo pack and they're only £14.99 with free p&p, so only a few pounds cheaper, but every little helps when we have them month after month.

It's so easy to feel alone throughout all of this and feel like it's you and DP against the world. Sometimes I feel me and DP are better off that way with all the petty drama that DP's family seem to have day after day. So many people don't understand infertility, let alone IVF. Anytime you feel like you're going to crack, get on here and we'll help each other through those times.

Sleep is the best thing for all of us at the moment, means we're all not over thinking things while we're awake lol.

Hope you're feeling a bit better this afternoon?

Hope everyone else is ok too.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rachel...glad you phoned up and got the appointment sorted. And your AMH results are good too    Bet you are so relieved and that is a weight off your shoulders   How are you?

Crazychickenlady...hope you are feeling better hun  

Charl...Glad your scan went well and your saw your little baby, you must be so so pleased   Glad everything is going well for you  

Hello everyone else  

My scan went well, lining is 9mm so we have planned for thaw/transfer.     They said that they don't do frozen transfers on a Sunday so we will have planned for next Monday - eeeek we will know our fate (well the next stage lol) this time next week    If we get to transfer then OTD will be on my birthday but the nurse said we can request a blood test earlier as I don't want it to ruin my birthday, the first cycle ruined Christmas as we were devastated and the second ruined DH birthday so at least if it is negative we can have a weekend away and have a few drinks, let our hair down a bit instead of spending it worrying about the outcome and worrying about starting bleeding. I start the bum injections tomorrow night    Terrified now- or clinic's rates for blasts thawing is 60% so I am not feeling positive to be honest.


xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

DayDreamer, I thought my amh result was a good one, I wanted to ask her for more results (fsh, DP's SA etc) but really didn't want to push my luck lol. The thing is with my amh, from quick google searches, it seems to be off the scales, but I'd rather it be high than low. Can stop worrying about that now and because my appointments with a nurse, that's good news too.

Brilliant news about your scan result !! When are they planning to start the thaw? How long is your clinics 2ww? Mine is more like a 3ww. Try and stay positive hun, who's to say that your little embies can't be in that 60%.   

I don't blame you for wanting to get the result before your birthday, fingers crossed you'll have a lovely early present 

Good luck with the injections that you're starting tomorrow, at least they're in your bum so your hubby can just do them without you looking.

How did your hubby's half marathon go yesterday? Good luck to him for his wisdom teeth tomorrow too.

Sending you lots of positive waves for this week and Monday.   

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

No she hasn't lost the baby, she's had a perfect pregnancy tbh 7months gone and hasn't had any problems at all, but what's getting me his wee sister and oh argue all the time if she ever did miscarry how the heck would we be to blame,     And thank you I'm letting everything get to me my oh is being lovely but I'm just sick of us being made out to be bad people when we ain't nobody ever realises that we are going through a tough time, and we just keep it all in. Ugh family's lol what is a blast thawing I'm new to this and don't understand everything don't want to google it as amount times I google and end up self diagnosing myself haha and hope everything goes well for you?? Can I ask seems stupid well iv never used protection (,always been checked etc) only had 3 partners since I was 17, 18 and iv never gotten pregnant but all that's came back is I have an egg reserve bit on low side do you think that's bad? Or am I just lucky it's not happened


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You and your OH would not of been to blame at all. Some people just need to cause drama like that to make their own lives more interesting. Unfortunately there are a lot of people who need to cause drama out there in this world. All you can do is let it roll right off you. I hope your OH makes up with his sister, without her boyfriend getting involved. Siblings argue and fall out all the time, I bet they've been doing it since they were little, so nothing's going to change, I hope her boyfriend stays out of it and lets them kiss and make up.

Keep doing what you're doing, you and your OH just worry about each other, it doesn't matter what anybody thinks of you, as long as you know the truth, that's all that matters. (My DP drummed that into me a few years ago).

When you have a fresh IVF cycle and there are more embryos left after the transfer, these embryo's get frozen. So when you're doing a FET these then need to be thawed before they can be transferred. A blast is an embryo that has been left in the lab a bit longer to develop a bit further. I'm pretty sure that's right 

No such thing as a stupid question on here  
Can I ask who told you had a low reserve, where did you have this test done? Have you had any other investigations other than bloods? Sorry for the million questions lol

Rachel xxx


----------



## rachel07 (Feb 24, 2013)

this my first post on here feels bit weird so dont no what to say as dont normally talk about it.
got my appointment about starting my cycle on the 11th june im so exited to get started but scared too, we found out we had infertility when i was 17 now 23 but wasnt taken serious at first now its finally here and i dont know who to talk to as family and freinds dont really understand or start talking about something else how are you meant to stay positive when you feel so alone. seeing people pregnant or with baby physically hurts sometimes i know how you feel i go to my mums every sunday didnt go yesterday as my cousin was there showing of new baby which is normal but it really hurts.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome Rachel  
You're definitely in the right place, we're all at different stages and know exactly how you feel.

Are you starting your first IVF cycle in June?

Its hard to stay positive but it's the only thing I can do to help us along, took a long while to turn my negativity into positivity.

Are you taking any supplements in preparation for your cycle? What has lead to this, your infertility issues?

Rachel xxx


----------



## rachel07 (Feb 24, 2013)

i had a miscarriage in 2007 which left an infection causing pid and my partner low sperm count im hoping to start in june as longs as my cycle starts on time lol should be around 17th i start i take pregnacare have to force other half to take them as he hates the taste


----------



## rachel07 (Feb 24, 2013)

cant belive we got same name born same yr and not far from each other im only couple train stops from st marys but im at hammersmith hospital lol


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

The positive thing about your story is that you're finally starting treatment, I'm guessing you had to wait to turn 23 to start IVF? I had to wait, but hopefully all this waiting will be worth it. Have you had all your initial tests done?

I too had pid which has left scar tissue.

We take pregnacare too, DP takes his with milk as he's rubbish at taking tablets of any kind, he hates them lol.

I live in Preston, so we're quite far from St Mary's. I'm guessing you live in Hammersmith?

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

If you have any worries/fears or anything like that, this is definitely the place to share them. I've found this site so helpful, even if it's talking about completely random things. Hope it helps you too.

Rachel xxx


----------



## rachel07 (Feb 24, 2013)

im closer to st marys then hammersmith lol im in barnet i had my tests done twice as they lost all the results i only got refered in febuary and had my first consoltation in march and last week we had to redo a sperm test as it has to be done within the last 2 months our appointments on the 11th so fingers crossed. unfortunatly my pid was left unnoticed for too long so will never be completley gone now its just like having extra period pains now i know what makes it worse i can help prevent it getting to bad keep us up todate with yours too hope you get your appointment soon it suddenly speeds up after it thanks hun x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh I give up sometimes just feels like every body else's problems are worse than ours and nobody gives us any support, I would like my oh to join this site but he don't do the whole chatting to people about his problems, and yay, I learned something new lol   I can't wait for this next appointment want to know what route we will have to go down and finally get the ball rolling hopefully  and my gp took my 21day bloods, and referred me to gynaecologist (dunno if spelt right haha) and they took bloods to check if am immune to German measles etc which I am immune  and they also took bloods to check my egg reserve and it was the gynaecologist who told me that it was bit on low side when I impatiently phoned up to see what was happening  that all tests iv had, and a smear test that came back clear too lol oh only had 2 sa and both came back same, xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Rachel, sounds like at Hammersmith they get through things quickly. I'm guessing Hammersmith do IVF there? Is your appointment on the 11th to discuss which protocol you'll be doing? Let us know how your appointment goes 

We got a referral to St Mary's in January, then had initial tests done in March and we're expecting our consultation to mid June, just waiting for our letter, which should be here in the next couple of weeks.

MzMaary, my DP wouldn't join this site, not asked him, just know it's not for him. He's quite laid back about it all, he says he knows we'll have children, we just have to go through IVF to get them. I wish I had his brain sometimes when it comes to this way of thinking. I over-think everything and start stressing and worrying about everything.

Do you know what your AMH result was? If not, give them a quick ring and get it. Did your day 21 show you were ovulating? I know you've already said previously but I can't for the life of me remember. When is your appointment?

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mines the exact same, and I'm the stress head, yeah the 21day test came back that I'm ovulating what's an Amh may I ask?? And my appointments 29th of this month xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think it works well within a couple if one is the worrier and the other is laid back, couldn't cope if my DP was a worrier too, think we'd drive each other bonkers lol 

Your AMH is a blood test they do to check your egg reserve. It's your anti-mullerian hormone. Ohh your appointment isn't far off now 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

That's the test she done but all she said was bit on the low side xx and haha same but can be annoying when he don't chat much when stuff bothers him


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

If you can, find out what your AMH is, as gynae isn't always right. When my DP had his first SA, the gynae told us he had low motility, then when we saw an infertility specialist and he saw the exact same results, he said he didn't have low anything and that the gynae's don't really know what is actually classed as low. I'm not saying your gynae is wrong when they've said you have a slightly low reserve, but you're better off getting the result yourself and looking it up in some cases.

Luckily if my DP has any worries about this whole process, he always speaks to me about them. Me and my DP literally speak about everything. People think we're odd but we've been together coming up 7 years and have got through alot of things that are designed to rip a couple apart.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Rachel, fingers crossed all your other results will be just as good   

They will start the thaw next Monday morning so I am not sure if we will know whether they have made it before we get there. On a fresh cycle our clinic do OTD 18 days after EC, is your clinic the same? She said yesterday that my OTD will be 12 days after transfer, this will be because my embies are 6 days old? 12 days falls on a weekend and they don’t do tests on a weekend so it ends up on my birthday lol - typical!! She did say that a blood test can be done 4 days earlier so I will def go for that!! 

Thanks you are right, really hope mine are in that 60%   

Oh DH did really well, bless him. Thank you for asking  He did it in 1:44:56, I am so so proud of him.    

He decided to cancel his wisdom teeth (again!!) He was too worried about the gestone injections, I am glad to be honest as we went to do a trial run with the needle yesterday and I stupidly put it next to the ones used for belly injections…eeek it is enormous!   I got myself so worked up we didn’t bother with the trial run, I chickened out!!!!   

Thank you so much for the positivity!! It is much needed right now   

PS…I bought the Zita West positive visualisation on itunes last night and I would really recommend it, it was soo relaxing!! I tried it with DH laying next to me wriggling about so I couldn’t get the full effect, can’t wait to try it tonight!! Despite that I do actually feel a lot calmer today! Weird! 

Hello Mzmaary and Rachel  

xxx


----------



## rachel07 (Feb 24, 2013)

rachel89 im not sure as we already had our consoltation but had to redo oh test to find out weather his bit gets put in my egg or not i forget all the propa words for them, so fingers crossed we can get started now we redone the tests they wanted. my oh wont come on here either and always seems relaxed and found it hilerious when i had a test done so they knew the best way to my overies like theyd drawn a map of my insides lol i found all the initial tests the worst felt better once i was in a ivf unit and they had loads of folders full of success storys and thank you cards. which stopped me panicking too much, people dont understand how hard it is unless they been there every bit is hard from the moment you start tests its scary you feel alone. especially when your so young, people just dont get it or take it serious i was even accused of making it up at work and had to show my letters to prove it


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

DayDreamer, you know what it's like, find one thing out and start worrying over something else lol I'm sure DP is convinced I'm going a bit loopy. 

Yes my clinic are the same, 18 days after transfer is OTD. So will you be testing 8 days after FET? That sounds about right (your embies being 6 days old), as they were taken to 5 day blast. Definitely do the test before your birthday. 

Well done to your hubby, that's a fabulous time !! 
Maybe it's a good thing he cancelled his wisdom teeth today, at least you don't need to play nurse just yet and he can play it with you with your injections  Try and not think too much about them, just grab a pillow or something and close your eyes and it'll be over and done with before you know it.  

Sending you lots more positivity.   

Ohh I've heard of the Zita West books and CDs, will have to go and get myself something of hers. Let me know how you get on with it tonight.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Rachel, it sounds like you're in the right place now.

You're right, when it comes to all the investigations right at the beginning of this, it's scary and you do feel like you're the only one. Have you known for a few years about having to have the IVF treatment? We've known for almost 5 years, so it's a relief that we're finally in the IVF system and moving forward, albeit slowly lol.

That is disgusting about your workplace that you had to prove anything to them !! 

I think I know what you mean, I think you mean if the clinic will need to use IUI or ICSI, I think that's what you meant anyway lol.

After my first lap & dye I must admit I didn't mind all the other tests after that as it made me feel like we were "doing something" if that makes sense. We haven't had any tests done since 2009/2010, so finally we're at the IVF clinic and doing what we all love throughout this entire process and that's wait, wait and wait some more lol 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rachel07...That is awful that you were accused of making it up!! I think lots of people do associate IVF with older ladies and assume that the only reason people need IVF is because they have 'left it too late' - it couldn't be any less true and people are so small minded with it   Lots of people go through this successfully and there are a good few younger ones going through it too, you will have a lot of support on here  

rachel89...Yes I know, that is the way with the worrying   Your appointment will be here before you know it and you can move to the next stage  

I am not sure what day I will test yet, she mentioned the Thursday but we are at a family wedding that day, not sure I can cope with going there first and waiting for the results - sat opposite my brother and his very pregnant girlfriend and then finding out it hasn't worked! Nightmare   I will probably go on the Friday if they let me! My embies are day 6 blasts as they didn't reach blastocyst stage at day 5   You are right, I will grab a cushion and scream and hopefully it will all be over   The CD (well intunes version lol) does seem really calming! I will get a hot bath after my injection tonight and light a candle and relax in bed with it tonight, I will put DH on FIFA so I get some peace   Will let you know how I get on  

xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

DayDreamer, will you be testing at home too or are you just going to have the blood test at your clinic?

Ahh I understand now how they're calling the embies 6 days old, I still take that as a positive thing as they will be strong little ones. 

I think it will be better for you if you're going to the wedding that you do the test on Friday, do your family know about the FET? Or have you kept it quiet?

Haha you sound like me with my DP when you said you'll get him on FIFA so you can get a bit of peace !! 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rachel...I don't know!! If I do a test at home and it was negative I would be thinking there was still a chance so will probably just stick with the blood test...I am talking like I will get that far   

Yes you are right, no-one knows this time around...we told everyone close last time and I didn't find it beneficial to me, other than MIL coming to hold my hand for injections  

Haha...what are men like?!!  

xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You make a good point with regards to the home pregnancy tests. Sending you lots of sticky vibes so you not only get that far, but you have 9 months of morning sickness too  

My family know about the IVF, and one of DP's sisters know, obviously you girls as well, think we'll be keeping it that way too, at least for our first cycle. I find the more people that know, the more you have to "explain yourself" if that makes sense?!

Haha I'm a big believer that men are like kids, mine is at least lol 

Are you doing anything different with this FET? Eating, old wives tales etc?

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you - I would give anything to have sickness for 9 months  

You are right, you feel like you have to explain yourself to everyone- I have also found lots of people questioning the fact that it will never happen naturally for us and keep saying 'ooooh one day it will just happen naturally so don't get worried about it' It really starts to do your head in after a while as I hate that people can't just take our word for it, like we would be going through IVF if it would happen naturally  

I am trying to eat better, taking half of holland & barretts   I am also doing acunpuncture this time, I have another session today with a new acupuncturist and I am really looking forward to it. I am drinking no caffeine at all and I am staying away from teas too, just drinking water and hot water with lemon! I am staying away from sugar and diet pop too. Also been running again which I couldn't do during fresh cycles. I am not sure what else I can do to help?  

Well, I did the gestone ladt night (well DH did!!).I freaked out, cried and screamed   at the time I thought it was horrific but looking back it wasn't so bad but I do have a very sore bum    i can only imagine that will get lots worse!! So so worth it to have peace of mind and even more worth it if it helps    treated myself to some low fat ice cream after!!  

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

We got sick of people saying that to us and we got the one "you're not trying hard enough". I understand that not everyone knows anything about IVF but to say comments like that are hurtful. Like you said, if it could happen naturally we wouldn't be going down this route. Some people need a good shake !!  

Are these injections each day now? If they are, hopefully tonights won't be too bad. 

How are you finding the acupuncture? Me and DP decided for our first round we wouldn't do it, but we'd do it for the second go. I think I'll be doing what you're doing when we get that far. I've been looking online the last few days for anything that may help. The one thing that seems to keep coming up (among other things like the pineapple, but heard mixed things about this), apparently wearing warm socks all the time after transfer is supposed to help, it can't hurt to try that one. Also no hot baths was another, just showers, and bed rest for 24-48 hours after transfer. I saw lots of others but they all had mixed reviews and especially the pineapple, some people said yes it works, then others said nooo stay away. Just thought I'd share those few with you and see what you think.

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Rachel,

The injections are daily - not pleasant!!! DH is more nervous with these so keeps sitting behind me (needle in hand!!!) reading the instructions for what feels like ageees beforehand!! Needless to say I am wreck before he even starts   He says it pops when it goes in   not helpful!!!! 

I have seen 2 acupuncturists now, the first I saw for hypnotherapy last year for needle phobia and really liked her but I wasn't comfortable (can't put my finger on why) with the acupuncture session for this. I went to see another lady on Wednesday and she was amazing, so lovely and the acupuncture itself was spot on - really relaxing too! I fell asleep as soon as I got home (about 4:30   ) I would definately recommend it! 

I have read mixed things too about pineapple so decided best to avoid it! I am eating the 4 brazil nuts a day (m&s choc covered ones as they have a very generous helping of choc which is obviously good!!!) I will be wearing warm socks now you have mentioned that, I have some warm bed socks the hospital gave me for my last op...funny you should mention that as last 2ww was when we had the really bad snow. We got stuck in town for hours and my feet were freezing and that worried me a lot as I have read - warm feet, warm uterus  I followed all other advice! I am really lucky that my managers at work are supportive and I have next week off as sick, the week after is only a 2 day week at work for me so I will see how I am getting on! 

Petrified for Monday now, I am just so so worried my little frosties won't make it  

How are you doing hun? Sorry, I am all me, me, me at the minute aren't I?!! Sorry, I am just in such a state over everything this cycle


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Evening DayDreamer,

That sounds like torture with you sat there whilst your hubby reads things with the needle in his hand. I guess the good way to look at it is he wants to make sure he does everything just right. (Although I'm sure that's no comfort to you lol). Only a few more days to go with them though !! 

I'm glad you enjoyed the acupuncture, are you having any more sessions before or after ET? I'm definitely going to look into having it done on our second round.

I agree with you about the pineapple, I won't be taking the risk with it. Never heard of the Brazil nuts, but I'll definitely be trying that one when it's my turn and the chocolate covered ones can't hurt and we can feel a bit naughty because we're having chocolate lol it's the little things in life isn't it. I don't know if the warm socks help, but thought it worth a mention as it definitely can't hurt having your feet warm, like you said, warm feet, warm uterus.

It must be a relief that your work are great about it and that you've got that time off so you can rest.

I have everything crossed that your little frosties will make it hun, like I said, who's to say your little frosties can't be in that 60%. 

No need to say sorry hun  I've said before if you ever need to talk about anything, I'm always here to lend an ear 

I'm still on postman watch, saw on my clinics thread earlier that a couple that went to have initial tests done on the same day as we did got their consultation appointment through today, so I'm hoping ours comes tomorrow. I shall let you know when it FINALLY arrives lol.

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

been ages since i posted on here, had 6 rounds of clomid, 3 rounds then 3months off (hubby in afghan) the 3 rounds bfn to all, had appointment with hospital was going to do iui and ovarian drilling, but the day after got told we were moving, we have now moved and waiting for an appointment with Edinburgh Royal Infirmary. had to do bloods etc again, just hope we don't go back to the beginning with this.

Lauren xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Lauren, hopefully the hospital is re-doing your bloods etc to get you moving in the right direction.

Just a quick one from me, just received our consultation appointment letter  it's for the 25th June, so 13 weeks after our initial tests. Finally it came !! I've posted on my clinics thread to ask about the consultant we've been sent to, hoping someone can tell me what she's like etc, I'm hoping it's all good and we can get going with treatment in the next few months. With the letter came a lot of information about IVF, so I'm taking that as a good thing and that's what they're planning to do.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Rachel, you are so sweet   I will be having acupuncture tomorrow hopefully if my little frosties thaw (  ) SO glad your appointment has finally arrived!!! Was getting so impatient for you   just a month away, it will fly by   good that they have sent you IVF info too, like you say a very good sign that it's the plan!!   so excited for you!!   

Hi Lauren, hopefully you won't have to start back at the beginning, they have to repeat bloods as blood tests are only valid for 12 weeks - hope you don't have to wait too long  

So I just received the call about tomorrow...Shaking like a leaf now   They will start the thawing tomorrow morning at about 10, they have booked us in for 12:15 but they will ring us regardless of the thaw outcome to talk through the next steps ... Eeeeeeeeeeek I'm so scared, so nervous!! DH gone to gym so I am sat here freaking out on my own!! Please survive my little embies, we want you more than anything    

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I was starting to get impatient about my appointment, just glad it has now come. You're right, it'll be here in no time, nothing like wishing the time away throughout all of this is there !!

I'm so excited for you, nervous too. I'm sure your little frosties will thaw   

Try a relax tonight hun (easier said than done), why don't you have a mini pamper night, or get in your pjs and watch some films. Try and get a good nights sleep tonight, again easier said than done !! I'm nervous for you, can't even imagine how you're feeling !!

Let us know how you get on tomorrow (I'm sure everything will go to plan and you'll be PUPO this time tomorrow). Sending you and hubby lots of positivity and sticky vibes too. Wishing you both lots of luck for tomorrow, your little frosties too.    

Lots of love to you hun xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you so much honey  

Going to get a hot bath now - hopefully my last one for a very very long time  

Hopefully next time you hear from me I will be PUPO (really really hope so!!)

Lots of love  

Xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just a quick one from me hun, hope you enjoy your bath and let's hope it's your last for a while too !! 

Just wanted to bob on and wish you lots of luck again for tomorrow hun 

Sending you lots of luck, positivity and sticky vibes xxx  xxx

I hope you and your hubby manage to get some sleep tonight too !!

        

Lots of love hun  
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you lovely  


Well...what a morning we had!! Despite being told we would get a call either way, we got the hospital half an hour before our transfer time and still hadn't heard anything - got myself in a right state on the way  We went up to the unit and spoke to one of the embryologist a in the corridor, next thing we knew we were called into a side room by one of the other embryologists - me and DH looked at each other   this is not good, we could barely speak to confirm our names   anyway both our little blasties technically survived - YAY!! So so relieved! She said they are not great quality, have gone down in quality since the freeze, 1 is better than the other as one looks really poor and showing lots of dark patches (  ) basically it will be a miracle if we achieve pregnancy from these BUT they survived and I think we are due a miracle!! She wouldn't give any statistics for it working and wouldn't tell us the grading but did say we had top quality transferred last time and it didn't work and they see lots of people with lower quality go on to achieve pregnancy! I am feeling very happy and content for today    had a lovely acupuncture session afterwards too! Feel a lot calmer than last time and sooo happy to be in the 2ww!! They wanted OTD to be 3rd June but that's my birthday so I am going for blood test instead next Friday - eeeeeek!! 

Thank you so much for all the praying, positive thinking and for thinking of me today -it's all paid off for me so thank you!! 

How are you doing?

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

That's BRILLIANT news hun !! Been checking on here throughout the day to see if you'd posted. 

Definitely sounds like torture this morning for you and your hubby, me and DP would have been the exact same as you both. Miracles happen everyday hun, fingers crossed you're the next in line !!   

Did you have acupuncture after your last ET? Fingers crossed it has helped your little miracle embies settle in !! 

I've everything crossed for your 2ww to be a peaceful one and you get that BFP at the end !!  

I'm good hun, AF arrived yesterday and for some reason she's being a witch this month and causing me A LOT of pain, but just had a lovely hot bubble bath and got into my pjs 

Sending you lots of positivity and sticky vibes for those embies to stick !!   

Hope you and DP have a lovely relaxing evening (it's well deserved). I've heard laughing is good after transfer, so get a comedy film on and both laugh your socks off (but you keep your warm socks on hehe).

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ahh bless you hun, i went straight to acupuncture so didn't get home til quite late on!  

No I didn't have any acupuncture at all last time, it is so great though! I hate needles but love the acupuncture it's so so relaxing, you should definitely try it  

Thank you for keeping fingers crossed   don't know if I will lay til OTD or end up testing early?

Oh no sorry to hear AF being a total witch for you   get yourself a lovely hot water bottle and get your DP to look after you   hope it eases soon Hun

I have my warm socks on (was just going to do a ps. To tell you as i forgot to tell you in the first post   ) had them on since I got in!! And wore my uggs today too to keep my feet toasty warm   we are just going to watch something on the iPad actually, will make it a comedy  

Lots of love

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hopefully the acupuncture will help this time round  I will definitely be giving it a go, if not on our first go, definitely our second.

I know I'll be testing early when I get to that stage, I'm too nosey not to lol  it just depends on whether you can hold out that long without testing?

Luckily my DP is well versed in how to treat me when AF is here lol he's learnt after all these years. He knows before I do when AF is about to arrive as I'm apparently not Rachel anymore I'm "hormone Rachel" lol I've told him, it'll do him good knowing that once we start IVF treatment lol as I'll probably go barmy   
He's just made me a hot water bottle  I'm hoping he'll let me get a takeaway, as craving junk food and we haven't anything in like that.

Uggs are brilliant for keeping you warm aren't they, I love mine !! Hope you enjoyed your comedy and laughed lots, hope those socks stayed on 

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well I'm back againnnnn  been working 8 night shifts on the trot with only one day off so safe to say I'm shattered but thought I'd post a wee message, well how are yous all doing? Any further forward on your fertility treatment/ consultations?? Well iv got my next fertility app next week any tips of type of as I should ask, as I'm going to ask what are our chances of conceiving naturally, etc had a wee down moment yesterday with my oh basically said dunno why a bother as its never going to happen! But we are getting there, I'm away to sleep as just finished at 8am but good morning  xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey ladies  

Rachel..hope AF has calmed and you are feeling much better   another week down, so a week closer to your appointment   I have realised how hard work it is keeping feet warm, I hate having hot feet in bed (usually keep my feet out of the covers) so it's proving quite hard to keep the socks on   also had cosy socks and fluffy slippers on yesterday and my feet were still freezing so had to get DH to do hot water bottle for them   how are you?

Hi mzmaary, good luck for your appointment next week   I think it's A good idea to ask about your chances naturally, and what your other options may be? Hope you got some rest and feeling less exhausted now  

OTD a week today eeeek!! Had lots of cramps/twinges but different to last cycle which is likely due to the progesterone injections! No sore boobs though they are a bit bigger and quite hard. Felt exhausted yesterday and feel sick today-too early to be a sign of anything positive so it's probably due to nerves     I was calm for first couple of days...now I have fallen into the 2ww madness   I want to test now but I know it's not sensible   I keep 'talking' to my precious little embies, hope they have decided to stay with us but also realistic that the chances are not great considering how they looked on Monday  

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Good afternoon lovelies 

MzMaary, I echo what daydreamer says, ask about the chances of natural, ask if there's anything that you/they can do to increase those chances. Ask about the next steps too (just incase so you can prepare yourself). I hope you managed to get some rest too.

DayDreamer, you sound like me with your feet at night, hopefully it'll all be worth it though !! Are you planning on testing early or are you waiting until Friday? I bet it's driving you mad with the twinges/cramps, hopefully as they're different from last time it's a good sign. Miracles happen everyday hun and just because your little embies weren't great, you never know, maybe they're little fighters? Fingers crossed they've found a nice new home for the next 9 months.

Another week down, another week closer. Feeling much better now, not hormonal anymore lol so all is good again. Nothing new to report from me yet until my consultation, wishing the weeks away at the minute so we can get it out of the way and start the waiting to start treatment. It'll be here in no time though, so not stressing too much yet lol.

Talking to the embies makes perfect sense to me hun, keep that PMA going 
Hope this 2ww isn't driving you too mad !! Are you still eating your Brazil nuts?

Sending you lots of positivity hun  
Come on little embies, settle in to your new home !! 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank yous I did manage to get some rest, I'm now off 5days my apps next wed I want it to come but don't want my 5days to end quickly lol all she said it would str8 to Ivf if oh results came back same but I'm wanting to know isn't there anything he could take that'll help his lil guys maybe whilst we go down Ivf route as I know it's a big waiting game :/ and I'm still unsure it's still just him as in previous relationships iv never been pregnant either :/

daydreamer, how early can you test?? And I hate 2ww as I'm bad for symptom spotting lol. And hope your lil embies stick,     

Rachel89 what's happening at your next app do you know?? And I would rather conceive naturally but just have this feeling that it'll need to defo be Ivf  we got the pregnacare conception but are finishing santogen before going onto it ! Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

MzMaary, I think that the pregnacare will help your DP's sample. Fingers crossed that your consultant will be able to give you some advice too. Have they done any tests on you apart from blood tests? You will have to let us know how you get on with your appointment. Hopefully it'll be good news !!   


My consultation is with my IVF clinic and it's to go through our test results (SA, bloods and my vaginal ultrasound). It's also to discuss which protocol we'll be using (I'm thinking I'll be on short) and to sign all the consent forms. Then we can request treatment on next AF, although I've read on my clinic's board that people are having to wait a few months before being accepted, we've waited almost 5 years so a few extra months won't make a big difference. PMA there lol 


xxxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope so, me and oh got mixed signals I thought fertility consultant said they were so many of his lil guys going up n so many going round in circles but according to oh all his wee guys are going round in circles, and yeah just blood tests and swab down there lol.  And I hope so, wanting some good news, what's the protocol? Hardly know anything :-(. Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hopefully you will have some good news at your appointment, it's this coming week isn't it? What did your bloods and swabs come back, is everything normal?  It might be worth mentioning to the consultant that you'd like some tests performing on you other than bloods, so they can make sure your tubes are clear etc? 
The protocol is which drugs/dosage of drugs you'll be on and how long you'll be on them whilst having IVF treatment. Just basically an overview of our treatment plan (as each couple is different). 
When are you starting the pregnacare?


xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry ladies its a selfish post at the minute....I have just started bleeding - 6 days post transfer. It is only brown so far, started about an hour ago and is constant when I wipe...help me, this can't be happening to me again-not this early? Do you think there is any chance at all that it could maybe be implantation?

I'm terrified right now!!  

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh hun    If it's brown, then that indicates that it's "old blood", is it a light or is there quite a lot? It could possibly be implantation bleeding. I'm going to do a quick google search. Are you having any pains? 


Sending you lots of love hun    xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just had a quick search, brown can indicate implantation. If it's brown/salmon pink then it can be implantation. 


Lots of love to you hun    xxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's light but there when I wipe - there was a slight spot on my knickers quite dark brown  (sorry if tmi) 

I had cramps before ET on and off until Friday, no cramps yesterday and just leg cramps this morning. Had backache tonight and a little bit of cramping (again tmi but think its cos I needed toilet and couldn't go at MILs but it has gone since I got home and 'relieved' myself   )

It took a day last time to turn red... Was 4 days before OTD last time .... This is 8 days before when they wanted my OTD .... Have to do beta blood test in Friday to have it early ...

What are the chances of it being implantation? Scared to go to toilet again in case it's gone red 

Xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks lovely....I will just have to sit tight and see what happens ... Pray it doesn't turn red and stops very soon  

Xxx

Ps...hope you are OK? Sorry I am being very selfish tonight    xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

There's no such thing as TMI on here   


The chances of it being implantation are quite high according to my search, as if it was a "natural conception" then implantation would be around days 5-7, which sort of coincides with day 6 after transfer for you. 


I've everything crossed that it stops and doesn't get red. Try and stay positive hun   


No need to apologise hun, you're not being selfish at all !!   


Sending you lots of love xxxxx    xxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks sweetheart 

It's going to be a long night!! 

Will keep you updated!

And thanks for being so sweet and supportive as always   

Lots of love

Xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Let me know how you get on hun, try and get some sleep tonight (though I'm sure this won't be easy). 
I've everything crossed that it's implantation   


No need for thanks, you can return the favour in a few months   


Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi!

Just wondered if you had seen this : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=307015.0 and if any of you are interested?

Jen x


----------



## jadie (May 27, 2013)

Hello I'm 22 and was diagnosed Pof at age 18 I have learnt to live with it now as everything happens for a reason  me and my partner are waiting for a referral for ivf with donor eggs, as I see it  ivf is quite successful with donor eggs and also quite successful,the. Younger you are so does that mean my chances are quite high?? Has anyone else had ivf with donor eggs please talk to me it's hard when nobody understands. Xxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome Jadie, 
Am I right in thinking that POF means premature ovarian failure?

Have you been referred for IVF treatment? Where abouts are you? I know with my PCT you have to be 23 to qualify for IVF treatment on the NHS. We've had to wait almost 5 years to get this far because of this.

I found out around the same age as you of my infertility (it seems like a lot of women on this under 25's board found out in their teens too).

I hope you find this site a great comfort (I know I have). As it's easy to feel alone throughout this and feel like your the only one.

I don't think that there's a higher success rate with DE, I think the chances are the same as using a woman's own eggs. I may be wrong on that one though. I'm hoping that there's a better a chance the younger you are (I've read several articles that there's a higher success rate in women under 35), so we're 10 years below that age, so I'm hoping that's a good sign !!

If you have any fears or worries, here is definitely a place to share those as we're all going through/been through similar experiences and we help each other through them all.

Rachel xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well had my appointment today,we are getting referred to hospital in Glasgow for icsi  (forgot to ask what one lol) can take 3 to 4 month for them to get back to us, he showed me oh results everything like motility etc is just under average, reason we need icsi is oh sperm is below average should be atleast 15million but oh 1st sa was 9.5 million and next sa was 10.5 million, my Amh was 37.5 I'm sure lol xx don't like this waiting game, he said there's stilla chance of conceiving naturally,


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

MzMaary that's brilliant news hun about your DP's SA results, at least there's been an improvement so that's a good sign !! 
Your AMH is a brilliant result too, so nothing to worry about on that score.
Just take these few months to get you both prepared for treatment and keep trying naturally in the meantime. Fingers crossed it'll happen in the next few months for you  
It must be a weight off your mind now? 
Hoping you're feeling positive?

Rachel xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just a reminder your 1st Chat night is under way in the chat room - hope to see you there x


----------



## jadie (May 27, 2013)

jadie said:


> Hello I'm 22 and was diagnosed Pof at age 18 I have learnt to live with it now as everything happens for a reason  me and my partner are waiting for a referral for ivf with donor eggs, as I see it ivf is quite successful with donor eggs and also quite successful,the. Younger you are so does that mean my chances are quite high?? Has anyone else had ivf with donor eggs please talk to me it's hard when nobody understands. Xxxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

jadie said:


> jadie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello I'm 22 and was diagnosed Pof at age 18 I have learnt to live with it now as everything happens for a reason  me and my partner are waiting for a referral for ivf with donor eggs, as I see it ivf is quite successful with donor eggs and also quite successful,the. Younger you are so does that mean my chances are quite high?? Has anyone else had ivf with donor eggs please talk to me it's hard when nobody understands. Xxxxx


Jadie - Welcome to FF and the Under 25's section! i hope you find the boards useful. Although other factors do come into the chances of treatment being successful, generally being younger will improve the chances. Have you seen the Donor Egg section of FF? You will find people there that are currently going through treatment using donor eggs and those that have already had or considering using donor eggs so I would recommend posting there also http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=551.0


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

I tested early...it's a BFP as you will see from my pic...can't believe it! I know we have such a massively long way to go still but this is the furthest we have got for 6 years .... Utter amazing disbelief...I just don't know what to say!! It's not official until Friday when we have our blood test at clinic but its a strong line so hope it's a good sign 

Was convinced it hadn't worked as my boobs are not sore at all, not even slightly!!

Hope it stays     

Hello to everyone 

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your BFP hun !!


Lots of Love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you, loving the Pom Pom dancers!!! Never thought I would see them!!  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm over the moon that I'm using them for you  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah we was thinking that so hopefully if we keep using the tablets they might make his sperm count go up more,   , the consultant said its normal but on lower side of normal lol   and that's what we are hoping, because if I get told waiting list 2years I'm going to try save up to go private  and I still think it could be me as iv not had my tubes checked, but he won't do test as supposedly icsi would bypass tubes anyway, but I'd rather know if that could be stopping me? Because of oh low sa he won't test me pfft, and im getting there as iv too lose some weight get my him from 31.2 to under 30, which is hard on full time Nightshift :L 

Daydreamer congratulations, glad you finally got that Bfp youv wanted


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

That's very positive news MzMaary. If it's on the low end of normal, its still normal so that's a good sign. How frustrating that they won't do any tests on you though !! Maybe if you went to your GP and told them you want some investigations on you? Let them know that you understand that your DP hasn't got the best SA but you want to make sure all is ok with you in the meantime too.

I know 2 years seem like a lifetime away, but they'll fly by. Me and my DP had to wait almost 5 years due to my age, but we're here now and in hindsight the wait did us good, as it gave us the chance to get our heads round the whole IVF process and the fact that it's our only hope. We also took the time to get ourselves prepared both mentally and physically. Keep going with the supplements for you both and keep trying naturally, there's no reason why you won't be able to conceive naturally, it might just take a while longer. Try and have fun trying as that will help too !!

Xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations Daydreamer88 xx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you ladies!!!   

So today is OTD, went for bloods but had to go to the clinic first as we lost the blood form   we saw the registrar who really upset me as I told him we had done 2 tests already so I was happy to just do urine test but he said no, he said our tests could have been false positives (I mean as if you would just come out and say that so bluntly?!) and i didnt even think you could have one without HCG shot? he then went on to say that if blood results didn't come back today we could wait until Tuesday - yeah as if after him saying it might not be right!!!   I got myself in such a state we went and got a clear blue digital after the blood test and it can up 2-3 weeks so I felt much better....I got the call a while ago front the clinic and my HCG reading is 802, I am not sure if this is normal? He said its a good number so I will take his word for it! 

Hope everyone is Ok

Lots of love

Xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Afternoon hun,

What a horrible little man that registar sounds !! He needs to learn some people skills and keep it zipped !! 

I didn't think you could have a false positive either without the HCG shot 
802 sounds like a good number to me hun, definitely have a little baba on board  
What are the next steps for you now? Have they given you a date for your first scan, I think my clinic books it for 8weeks, not sure if this is for everywhere? 
That's 3 HPT's and one blood test done now 

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hello ladies, been a way for a whhile moving home. things are going ok for me, cycle has been very strange this month!!!! cycle day 13 ovulation!!! ( will be tomorrow) had high days on cbfm since cd8! thought last cycle was going to be the lucky ones for us, we were sooooo sure, this month though my af was alot shorter than normal and as i said high days since! a small part of me hopes maybe af was a false bleed - as that does run in my family but i knw my chances are slim. feeling more and more hopeless as the months go on but im trying to fight back  xxxxxxx


what have i missed?

any fantastic news?

daydreamer huge congrats hunny i am over the moon for you!!!!   all goes well  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dani24 (May 30, 2013)

Hi am 22 and been trying with my hubby for three years.  We have been told we have to go for icsi due to my hubbys low count,  so be great to chat and get to know people who are going through the same situation. Get in touch dani


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Evening all,

_*TheTempress, *_Hope all went well with your house move? Was wondering where you'd got to !! Try and stay positive hun. Are you taking supplements now? I've everything crossed for you that it happens soon 

_*Dani24, *_Welcome to the thread  Have you been referred for treatment yet? I hope this site helps you as much as it has/is helping me 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lots of Love xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hiya rachel  yeah house move went well, now just have to decorate it  taking it slowly though so i dont tire myself out. not taking supliments atm as we were a bit skint after the move but hoping to get back on them again soon. 

was up at mums today and yet again she goes on about how i just need to relax and tell myself i dont want it and it will happen - felt lie screaming at her it doesnt work that way, apparently she was tryin for years to have me, then there was 3 years between me and my sis and 7 between her and our little brother, and thats what she did, after she had been for tests and nothing was wrong. 

couldnt help thinking well maybe there was something and they just didnt find it. cant believe how insensitive she was. still pretty annoyed about it, after putting up with ' so when are you making me a granny' everytime i see her since i was about 17. grrr 

anyway sorry for ranting lol how is things with you going?/ xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad to hear the house move went well. Good luck with the decorating (it'll all be worth it once it's finished and you have it how you want it).

No point skinting yourselves out for supplements, we got ours off eBay for £14.99 with free p&p and that's a months supply each for us. It works out cheaper than buying them separately or buying the duo pack from shops and with free p&p I can't complain lol.

Aren't you living with your mum or am I going  ?

Either way, I'm sure she didn't mean to annoy you (although I totally understand why you feel this way), maybe if you spoke to her and explained that comments like that get to you? Hopefully you can talk to her and come to an agreement that she doesn't speak that way and say those things for a while and to take some of the pressure off? That in itself may help the situation as you'd be more likely to relax without the added pressure. (I know we put ourselves under pressure let alone other people piling it on too).

Some people just don't seem to understand that comments like that and the good oldies like "you're still young, there's nothing to worry about" and "you're not trying hard enough" really don't make you feel better and are very insensitive.

No worries about the rant, that's what we're here for  
Nothing new happening with me, just waiting for our consultation which is 25th June (not sure if you were around when our letter FINALLY came through the post). So still waiting but at least we have a date now. Also got my AMH result which is 103.67 (very very high) but I'd rather it be too high than too low, just hope all our other tests come back well so we can get going with the treatment but we'll find our all those results on the 25th.

Try and not get too stressed about what other people say hun, you know that it's not as simple or easy as people would like to think it is. We'll all have our BFP's in the end  

Lots of love xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

ooooh you got your letter through!!! brilliant  nt long to wait now then  

and yeah its a bit confusing, i was brought up by my grandparents so usually when im tlking to folk who dont know my circumstances i just call her my mum lol but i see my biological mum on a regular basis as i have two younger siblins lolol and it was my bio mum who annoyed me. 

i did try to explain a bit i explained that just because she had the tests done and i got them done and they came back clear, doesnt men there still isnt a huge problem - im startin to think i know whats wrong with me - i think i have a very high ph balance as i was on a very very long course of antibiotics 8 years ago which gave me the horrible thrush for the first time and ever since then i get it nearly every month ( thankfuly iv had about a 4 month break from it fingers crossed it doesnt come back!!!!) and i know that recurring thrush cn be caused by a high ph level, so i explained all that and explained how the tests dont test for things like that, and i tried to explain that after 8 years of trying on and off something cant be right, but iv been tryiing ( properly with pee test sticks and all that jazz) for almost 3 years now - which isnt right. but she still insisted that ' stress will be the cause and i just need to tell myself i dont want it' i guess maybe its just a difference of opinions. so im going to bring it up when i finally get my appointment in the hope they may be able to advise a test or somethin ( even if we have to pay for it) and at least if that is the problem i can say well this is why,, there is something medically wrong - its not me doing this to myself.  but im feeling a little positive we may have got lucky this month - without giving you tmi after we bd this month on day of ov happened i expereinced something new and im hoping its a good sign. 

ill keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well with your appointment and you can both get the ball finally rolling towards your long awaited bfp  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahh I understand now 

I'm glad you tried to explain things to your mum, hopefully she may ease some of the pressure off you (wishful thinking I know).

That's brilliant news about this month, fingers crossed you have gotten your long awaited BFP !! When will you know by? I've everything crossed for you. 

When is your next doctors appointment, is it soon?

Xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

im only just into my 2ww - so got a while to go yet lol but still trying to remain positive anyway, im hoping that because atm we are decorating the spare room as a second livingroom ( which will become the nursery if we ever get there) that it will be just the sort of luck we will just get it how we want it and we will get the good news lol isnt that usually what happens lol 

and yeah i am hoping she backs off a little bit now, but shes just so opinionated and it doesnt help my little sister keeps talking about when she has a baby - shes in a same sex relationship and for obv reasons will be able to go straight for treatment which just seems sooo unfair sometimes. 

havent got any docters appointments coming up just waiting now on the hospital letter - keep forgetting to phone and double ccheck they changed my address though! so will be leaving a note for myself to do it tomorrow. i worked out i should get it mid to late july ( i think) so still a few weeks to go but never know might get lucky lol.

how you feeling about your upcoming appointment? do you know whats going to happen? xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

It's Sod's law isn't it, you'll get your living room sorted and then you'll have to redecorate. Here's hoping you and your DP are wasting your time with those rollers and brushes at the moment then 

There's nothing wrong in being opinionated as long as your opinions don't upset someone else. Some people need a zipper across their mouth sometimes !! 
My sister is in a same sex relationship too, they're also talking about having children (they've been together a few months). They've said their going down the "turkey baster" route at first.

Hopefully your hospital have changed the address over (last thing you need is for them not to do this). Hopefully your letter will come soon.

I'm feeling good about our consultation, a little nervous for all the other results, but we're being seen in the IVF clinic rather than a gynae clinic, so I'm hoping we can finally get going. At this appointment we'll be going through all of our results from the tests we had done in March, going through which protocol I'll be on (I'm thinking I'm going to be on short protocol) and signing all of the consent forms. Then we can ring up on next AF to request treatment. On my clinics forum though I'm thinking we'll have to wait a few months before being accepted for treatment. We've waited almost 5 years now though so a few extra months won't bother me. (Hopefully lol).

Xxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah we are thinking along those lines too @ wasting time with rollers and brushes - ii had been looking at wallpaper for the nursery ( bit of wishful thinking) as we wanted to do a beatrix potter thing as its perfect for either sex - but the wallpaper was 50 quid!!! and the rooms in this house are rather big, so now we have to rethink lolol i had a look on ebay and couldnt find any so we thought maybe getting one roll ( splash out seeing as its a special occasion) and using it as a border lolol 

and ooh sounds all very exciting - so this is the appointment that really could get things going or you  hopefully you wont have to wait too long to be accepted for ivf, with your already 5 year wait going in your favour  what are the protocols? there seems to be so much info to rememer that i learn one new term and an old one falls out my head :/ why do they have to make these things so complicated argh! lolol xxxx

/links


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

50 quid?! That's ridiculous !! If you have a look on eBay you can get these things called wall decals, they're sort of stickers you put on the wall, you may be able to find some Beatrix Potter ones. We have a word one in our living room as we have high walls so it breaks the wall up. I used to love the Beatrix Potter books when I was little, still have them in a box in our spare room. 
There's nothing wrong with wishful thinking hun, you'll have your BFP one day (hopefully soon) and then you can put all of your ideas into practise. I've got lots of ideas for the nursery etc.

It seems like my clinic declines your request for treatment a couple of times before you get going with it. Although some couples are being accepted on their first request. It all depends on how many couples are having treatment that month. I'd much rather wait a few months and get good care throughout treatment rather than get accepted and the nurses be too rushed off their feet and the care suffers. I'll have at least one round of treatment this year, so that's all good in my eyes 

The protocols are the different drugs/dosages. I'm thinking I'll be on the short protocol (less drugs) due to my PCOS but they know best so whichever protocol they think will work best is the one we'll do. I've had all these years to research everything and anything IVF related lol I'm pleased now otherwise I'd find it difficult taking it all in.

Hope you're enjoying the weather? 
Did you ring the hospital today?

Xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah i know i couldnt believe it, i thought about the decals but my partner is really good at all the arty stuff so hes going to draw the pictures onto the wall. but like your these rooms are really big, so i dont want to just paint the walls as it needs smething to break it up, but obv it wont be that wallpaper!! im sure there must be a site somewhere that does it cheaper i cant imagine only one designer done it considering how popular it is.  i think somewhere i still have 3 little pictures that were on my wall when i was little that id love t use, just need to find them hehe.

why does your clinic refuse treatment first couple of times? i didnt know they could get away with something like that without real cause. though i understand why you would rather wait and have full time care rather than overworked nurses. afterall you need to feel completely satisfied with your care and treatment.

yeah i was out and about today doing sme shopping, was a nice change it being sunny lol and no i didnt get up till just after 3pm today and i was so shattered i couldnt be bothered going through it all. but im going out early afternoon tmorrow so i can do it before i go out. 

were you out enjoying the sun? xxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

There has to be somewhere that does them cheaper, £50 is ridiculously high. Maybe your other half could do a wall as a feature wall and paint some sort of murial? Both me and DP have no talent for things like that, would love it if we did.

I think they can refuse you as before the wait for the consultation, every moves very quickly. I'm thankful for it as some clinics have at least a 6 month waiting list just for the initial tests. Who knows, we might get lucky and get accepted the first time we request.

I just went out and did a bit of shopping today and got my eyebrows threaded, going and getting my nails done and to get my hair cut tomorrow, I dyed my hair tonight ready for it to be chopped tomorrow. Really loving the weather, although I won't like it so much in an hour or so when I'm trying to get some sleep.

Xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

well what we were thinking was getting a kind of cream and light beige striped wallpaper for the bottom half and a cream or biscuit paint for the top with the little border - and we were watchign a show and just above the babys cot on the wall it said we made a wish and you came true, we fell in love with it and thats when i thought if we had that dp could draw all the characters in a circle or oval around it, but obv with the wallpaper being so pricey we wont be using it for a border so need to think of something else or find it elsewhere much cheaper lolol 

as you can tell we have gave it alot of thought - it keeps our hopes up.

sounds like you had a ggood day of spoiling yourself! quite right, we need to take the time to make ourself feel special, what you getting done to your hair? xxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've seen those words, very apt I think and of your DP can do some pictures too it makes it even not personal. 
There's nothing wrong with planning these things, like you said keeps the hope alive. We'll be there one day and we'll need all these ideas.

I've not had my nails done in a few months (missed them like mad), a few months ago one of my nails (acrylic) came off and took half my real nail with it, so I've had to wait for that to heal to her them redone. Not having anything special done to my hair, just having a cut & blowdry, needing my layers put back in. I never get round to getting my hair done, it was actually my DP who said I should go and get it done all in one day  might even go on the sunbeds for a few minutes too, not been on in years.

What have you got planned for this sunny Wednesday?

Xxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

sounds like a real day of pampering  ouch about your nail though!!! i was never a fan of acrylic names, i prefer the glue on ones so i can do them myself lolol 

not so sunny up here today, but im meeting a friend for coffee shortly. im sort of half looking forward to it half dreading it. shes only 17 but shes quite young with it and shes one of those people that i had to agree to coffee becauses shes invited me to 3 other things aswell in the next week!!! poor sod lol i think she doesnt grasp the concept of my money is for keeping myself i cant go out socialising 4 times in the one week unfortunatly lol. so hoping if i go for a coffee she might back off a little - im not a great one for socialising, i like a catch up but one day a month out and about with a friend is pretty much good enough for me lol xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had acrylics on and off since I was about 15, I love them 

Hope you enjoyed your coffee out  you sound like me, most of my friends want to go on nights out or a coffee out, I just can't afford it, we'd rather save our money like you. 
Hope you got out of the other invites too !!

It's been sunny again here, love this weather, just hate the hay fever that comes with it  there's been a nice breeze too so it's not been too hot.

Xxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello everyone!

How are you all today? 

Jen xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey girls how has everyone been? 

things have been a little hectic for me recently, af arrived yesterday and its been the worst thing ever, i was in agony last night that i could barely get up.  was like that all day till eventually i had to say to my mum i may need to join up to a gps as i was starting to suspect a early mc. havent said anything to dp yet as i didnt want to give him any un-needed stress, things seem to have died down today though - somethign else which has been very very strange! no cramps no swelling ( tmi coming sorry) bleed is almost light ( for me anyway) and its only day 2, i assume what i experienced wasnt an early mc so no idea whats happened!

hope things are going better for everyone elsE? xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh hun, sounds like you had a horrible start with your AF the other day 

Might be worth you registering with a GP sooner rather than later, if anything as it will be a new GP they might be more onboard with doing more tests/investigations while you wait for your hospital appointment?

Things are pretty much the same with me, have our consultation a week tomorrow, it's come around so quickly !!

Hope all is ok with everyone?!

Xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah it was pretty horrible, its gone down now to next to nothing so my mum says there has maybe been a small fibroid or something that the tests missed and thats been it clearing ( no idea what she means!!) but she says it means i might get bfp soon now ( not holding out much hope!)

yeah im going to go tomorrow and sign up at new gp - good thing is when i started out on this journey the first time - with my ex partner they gp who sent us to the gynae ( where i ended up going through all tests and scans and things) is the gp ill be going back to - so she will be aware of my full history, small mercy!!! 

wow a week tomorrow!!! your not kidding time has really flown by, how are you feeling? xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know what your mum means, or maybe it was a small cyst maybe? Fingers crossed your mum is right though and you'll be getting your BFP in the coming months.  

Is it a good thing that you'll be going back to your original GP?

I'm feeling nervous for the results although I'm sure they're all fine as otherwise we wouldn't have been sent all the IVF information and forms about some research they want IVF patients to take part in. Also feeling very excited as we can get the ball finally rolling and then on next AF we can ring and request treatment and hopefully we'll get accepted within the first couple of requests and finally (after all this time) start treatment and hopefully get our BFP. Also feeling nervous as it's finally here after the long wait, but me and my DP are definitely ready for it all, we speak about everything too so that's definitely a bonus 

Xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

sounds like mentally you are both more than ready to start which is fantastic!!!   hope they do accept you for treatment on one of the first couple of requests and then things can really get moving!!   for you and hope you get that BFP really soon  xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks hun  definitely both ready for it mentally, physically too, been doing one of those 30 day challenges to get my body that extra bit more fit and healthy ready for all those crazy drugs running through it soon lol.

Have you heard anything from your hospital yet? Did you manage to get in with your new GP? 
How are things going for you?

Xxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

aw thats good im glad your feeling prepared ( or rather as prepared as any of us can be) 

not heard anythign from hospital - i think the 6 month waiting will be up in middle to late july, so just holding out for then.

had no luck at all with gp and ended up in floods of tears, took form down to the surgery and it said on it photo id was required - i dont have any so i took the letter from the hospital that i got to tell me they received my referral, the woman on reception was less than understanding, she told me that form of id would not be accepted, and i needed something with my current address on it - i explained that we had only recently moved in and tthat because i live with my parents there would be no household letters such a bill sent to me. that the letter i brought was all i had, she phoned the administration but the person in charge wasnt available, so she spoke to someone else - she didnt tell them my name or explain my circumstances she just said ' i have someone hear with only a letter to thei previous address can wee accept that' and they said no, when she hung up the phone she looked at me and said ' sorry but that letter is not good enough come back when you have something else. i was so upset i ended up in floods of tears when i got home. 

my mum phoned them up and demanded to speak to the lady in charge - when she told them who i was and what had happend ( i first joined the practice 22 years ago when i was 2!) she said they would make an exeption - but i was too upset to face going back down so my mum is taking it in tomorrow for me.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Not long to wait now then if the 6 month wait is almost over !! I know even saying mid-end July sounds like a while away, but it will be here in no time. Can hopefully finally get moving with it all.

As for your GP. Sounds like my practise and yours have something in common....hopped up receptionists on a power trip !! So pleased for you the your mum managed to get it sorted for you.

Are you going to have an appointment to discuss everything or are you waiting for your hospital appointment?

Xxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

im not sure yet, i think ill need to go see my gp, dont want to give you tmi lol but my menstrual bleed was extremely weird this month, and i know somethng isnt right so want to get that checked out - but you know what gps are like they dont listen half the time, though i know my body better than them. and i think that waiting for my hospital appointment is too long away if something is wrong, but ill probably be better waiting till monday now, my gp's has 4 docters in it, 2 male 2 female, the 2 female gps split the week between them and sometimes is murder tyring to get booked in with them , and for things like this ill only go to a female gp  

been a bit hectic this week lolol


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think there's anything that's TMI on here 

You're right, you know your body better than anyone, when you go to see your GP don't take no for an answer !! Maybe try phoning them tomorrow and try and make an appointment for next week?

Fingers crossed you won't be waiting too long for your letter either, do they know you've moved?

Xxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah im going to go down and see them on monday i think - give my cycle a few more days to see whats happening - see on my day 1 it was extremely heavy - now im normally quite heavy ( had bad periods since they started)  but i was in agony with it, then days 2 and 3 it was very light and 4,5 and today (6) iv been spotting - my normal cycle is heavy for 2-3 days then light for a couple then it ends. so its been very very different - i was so bad at oone point on day 1 i thought i was going though an early miscariage - but when it died off so much on day 2 i knew it couldnt be that.

but one of my aunts ( who im very very alike) said this happened to her before each pregnancy, and she was my age when she fell pg with her first after trying for many years and getting all clear from tests - so she told me not to stress just to wait. :/ 

hospital do know i have moved as i had to change my address with them, so i just hope the letter gets sent to the right address lol xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very random question hun but have you ever been tested for PCOS? It's just your cycles seem rather similar to mine? Is AF usually quite regular?

Let me know how you get on with getting an appointment from your GP.

Never easy being told to just wait, you never know though hun, she may be right and you might get your BFP whilst waiting for your hospital appointment 
Are you and your DP still trying 2/3 times a week? Does your DP understand all of this a bit better now? Hope you two are still going strong, how long have you been together now? I tell you I've not even started all the drugs yet and I'm already going 

I read somewhere that orange underwear helps throughout IVF, so I'm off out in the next few days to try and find some, failing that, I've seen some on eBay. Maybe it's worth a go whilst TTC naturally too? Something to do with the your chakra and orange being the colour for fertility. My mum thinks I've completely lost the plot now, but I just feel that it's worth a shot and can't hurt !!

If you've let the hospital know, then it should find it's way to your new address.

Xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

well i went and asked about pcos before all the tests and things and my gp looked at me and she said, i can tell just to look at you you dont have it but she tested after i insisted and i came back ok - since my periods first started iv been very regular - usually i can predict them starting down to the hour - my cycles are 28/29 days - every so often 27 days my period lasts for 5/6 days and its always the same symptoms/signs. im heavy for first 2 days then normal for 2 days then very light (on a 5 day cycle) and heavy for 3 normal for 2 and light for 1 (on a 6 day) which is why i was so freaked out this month - plus last month my cycle in total was only 24 days :/ 

ooooh i havent heard the thing about orange underwear!!! do you have a primark near you - i was in their the other day and on their little stalls for pants at 1,2 and 3 quid each they have all the bright coloured panties and thongs nd stuff you might get some there - i may have to pop into town and get myself some  anything is worth a shot as long as its harmless eh  

me and dp are keeping things pretty regular and because im using the cbfm we bd on all high and peak days too lol we have been going out just under a year now so we are still trying to keep telling ourselfs - its not been a year yet not been a year yet - think its keeping him more hopeful than me though lol by the time our appointment at hospital comes around we will have been together over a year. 

things have been so stressful recently - one of my friends had a baby yesterday and dont get me wrong i am over the moon - she has her own journey  - 16 years worth and finally this miracle through ED but part of me is so angry at her - she has done nothign but complain through the pregnancy and i understand i really do but she wanted it all natural and i tried telling her its not going to be as natural as she wants - firstly she was induced, because she was high risk, and then she wanted to breast feed ( as do most women) but at 44 and with the amount of stress she puts herself under it no wonder shes having difficulties - but part of me just wants to scream stop bloody moaning be grateful you have her! at least you have a baby now. but i know how selfish it is of me to think liek that so for past 3 days iv been an emotional wreck, poor dp has been walking on eggshells bless him  lol


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Did they do a blood test for PCOS? Or did you have a ultrasound? I had an ultrasound and then a blood test to confirm. I was relieved when I finally got diagnosed as I knew something was wrong (like you) and wouldn't take no for an answer. Your doctor can't tell just by looking at you if your PCOS or not, although I'm pleased you don't have it, as it makes things harder, not impossible, just harder.

I have a Primark literally 5 min walk from our house (we live 5 min away from the train station/town centre) so that was going to be my first port if call as I love Primark, can always find a good bargain in there !! Was hoping as it's the time of year for bright colours I'll be able to find se bright orange. I just think it's worth a shot, can't do any harm !!

I think doctors want you to be trying for 2 years (not sure if this changes around the country), but I know my go said 18months+ of trying before we could have a referral.
Glad to hear things are still going well for you and your DP, this whole rollercoaster can cause a lot of arguments etc me and my DP have got a relationship, not only is he my soul mate but he is definitely my best friend too, can talk about anything without any fear of judgment or embarrassment. I think the main thing to remember throughout all of this is to talk to each other and don't leave things to bottle up. I do feel that this is why FF is so great, because you can talk to people who know exactly how you're feeling and what you are going through. 
Keep up that PMA hun 

Oh hun,  it's hard to watch a close friend/famous member go through a pregnancy, some people don't know how lucky they are and who he throughout the entire pregnancy, I'm just guessing she didn't/doesn't realise maybe how they're saying things sometimes.

It's completely natural to feel the way you're feeling hun 
Hopefully you'll have your own little miracle bundle of joy soon 

Xxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

she done a blood test, and it came back clear, 

i know about the whole 2 year thing - which might be a problem but we think we might have a way around it, iv already had all of my tests done, so if they refuse to redo them at least i have those, but with my dp this isnt the first time i have ttc, i tried with an ex partner too, which is when i got all the tests done, but were als hoping because my gp referred us that they will accept, if not we mayhave to tell a small slight fib - we were together a few years ago but we werent trying to conceive but if we tell them we were - they might accept lmao i have no idea but its worth a shot - even if they were to tell us yes your going to need treatment to have a baby but no we wont give you it, then we will have to look into going private ( with a small bit of luck or a win on the lottery) lol. 

primark is brilliant i have had quite a fe bargains out of there over the years  so with a bit of luck this orange underwear thing might work - orange deffo isnt my colour lol. xxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I suppose it depends on your PCT and their requirements for funding. Ours is you have to have been living together for over 2 years, both none smokers, both not big drinkers, the woman had to have a healthy BMI but think they accept you if your BMI is 30 or below and I don't think we can have a child together to have NHS funding. 
Do you know how much a self-funded cycle is in your area? I know here it's between £3,500 & £5,000. We're in the process of saving just in case.
I know the waiting is annoying and would test the patience of a saint but, for us it gave us the chance to get our heads around everything and see things more clearly. I think if we had gone for IVF treatment when we first found out we needed it, we would of definitely been like rabbits caught in the headlights. 
Fingers crossed there is a way they will give you the treatment without having to wait too long.

I'm going to bob round to Primark on Monday when my sister and her partner visit and see if I can find any, I've seen quite a few online but they're more of a coral colour and I wanted bright orange. Seen a few on eBay that are bright orange, but going to see if I can get them cheaper at Primark, if not, shall order them on Monday evening.

Did you get those pregnacare and wellman supplements?

Xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah i think unfortunatly those are the requirements here too, but i think we may just get lucky with timing - if they do the tests for us - or at the very least re-do the one im not happy with and do partners SA the timing should fit in just perfectly for it being the 2 year mark ( maybe just a month or so off ) but were hoping that it wont come down to that, we may get our miracle before then. 

we havent got back onto our suplements yet as we have been waiting for a new card for the bank so we can order them online again - but hopefully we will get back on them soon. 

well if you do happen to get any in primark let me know  i wont be able to go into town until tuesday lol xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

If they redo certain tests, test your DP etc, by the time that's all done, you'll be a lot nearer the two year mark, so won't be an issue 

Have they given you an explanation as to why it hasn't happened yet? Or have they said you have "unexplained"?

I'm hoping Primark will have some, shall let you know what I find 

We've been taking our supplements since January time so hoping they've made a difference

Xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

well when i originally went and got all the tests done i was with my ex partner - and we split up just before i was due to start getting the tests, i spoke it over with the gynae doctor person ( at this point it was only the gynaecologist i was seeing not a fertility specialist) and he agreed to do the tests for my own peace of mind but because i was no longer in the relationship i wasnt entiteled to anythign else - when i gt my last test done ( the hycosy) i got my results sent through by letter and that was it - i never got another appointment or anything so i was never diagnosed with anythign  so thats why i think they might re do them - this time my dp and i are attending the assisted conception unit - so it is fertility specialists this time.

yeah we were happy when taking the supplements - even if they didnt make a huge difference  people can always do with a little extra vitamins in their systems lol and it made us feel like we were doing something to help us.  xxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow hun, didn't realise you had never managed to get a diagnosis.


When you go to the hospital make sure you let them know that you need some tests doing, they should offer you a lap & dye to make sure you tubes are clear and not scarred or anything like that. What did the results say about your hycosy? 


Fingers crossed you will get some answers soon !! 


I know what you mean about the supplements and feeling like you're doing something positive. That's the same reason I'm going to be wearing my new orange underwear (when I get it and we're having treatment) and the brazil nuts, heat pads, warm socks etc, anything I can do to at least make me feel like I'm doing something is the best thing I think 


xxxxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

brazil nuts? heat pads? warm socks? what do those do :0 

i cant get a lap and dye done - i had surgery a few years ago, one operation on my bowl and a couple of others and they said because they arent sure where my organs are sitting it would be too dangerous, but i got all the others done.

my hycosy came back fine but im not convinced, when she tried to put the catherter in it took about 10-15 mins and then she is like, ill have to go get a doctor to do this - she came back, but no doctor was available so she then had to use clamps and it took a further 5 mins. - that to me straight away said somethign couldnt be right, if she had so much trouble what hope have my dp's little swimmer got ( although they are smaller lolol) then when she put the dye stuff through to check my tubes had no blockages there was what must have been about 5 mins between it ging through one tube and the other. logically to me there must have been a reason it was slow coming through i think it was my right tube - but neither of those issues were addressed - im not entirely sure she mentioned them to the specialist - which is why i want it redone  xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

The Brazil nuts are a food I'll be eating after ET as it's supposed to help with implantation (I've heard of the Brazil nuts thing everywhere), the heating pads are those pads you can get to help back/period pain, I'll be using them when cycling, you're supposed to use it when you're stimming as it helps get all your blood flowing to your ovaries and it's supposed to help with stimulating the ovaries as it draws the blood to them. The warm socks I'll be wearing from the day of ET until OTD, warm feet = warm uterus (I think it's used in Chinese medicine, although I'm probably wrong lol). I think all of those are worth a go as they can't do any harm and maybe it will make a bit of difference 

When you go to your hospital appointment, demand that they do another hycosy as you weren't satisfied with the last one and you never had an appointment to discuss the findings (make sure you tell the hospital of your experience of your last one too), as something obviously either wasn't right or wasn't performed correctly. I'd be shocked if they didn't agree to do another one.

I demanded my second lap & dye and two consultants did it, they discovered that the dye did go through my tubes albeit slowly (the first lap showed the dye didn't go through) and they managed to remove some adhesions from my ovary.

I'm booked in for my next tattoo on 10th July to get the phrase "Que Sera, Sera" over the scar on my hip. Needed it doing before we start treatment as the phrase means "what will be, will be".

Xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hmmm i have never had brazil nuts before - nor have i heard them helping with implantation  ill deffo need to look into that  

i think the thing ill deffo have to do is the warm socks - my feet are always freezing i havent heard the link between warm feet warm uterus before but now that i have its deffo something ill be doing lol.

yeah i think getting it done again is probably the best idea, just something does quite sit right with me about it, as im guess you can see why. 

ooh i love the tattoo idea  is it something you truely mean though? if the outcome isnt what you want i mean? it would be a very very hard thing to accept. xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't like nuts if I'm honest but I'll make sure I have the Brazil nuts and just eat them without thinking about it lol apparently avacado helps too with implantation, so I'll be eating that too (never had it before but will try it).

I'd definitely get it redone hun, something doesn't seem right to me with your last one, always best to get a second opinion !!

I honestly believe that saying  not only throughout this entire journey but in general life too. I think the phrase "Que sera, sera" is just very apt for the whole IVF journey and after the doctors/nurses have done what they can do, what will be, will be.

Obviously if the treatment doesn't work I'm going to be devastated but I have to believe that I didn't work for a reason at that time. Trying to see all the positives at the minute and look ahead to the future.

Xxxx


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Heya,

I just wondered when it came to your ET did you have 1 embryo or 2 put back, I know hospitals can be funny if you have more then one if your under 25, but surely my money, my body and my eggs, so my choice surely? xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome JessBrad, from your post and your signature (saying your 22), I'm guessing you are having treatment privately? 
At my clinic, it depends on the grade of the embryos and how many embryos we have, we will have either 1 or 2 embryos put back at ET. It is ultimately out clinics choice really, as if they tell us we can have only the one embryo up back then we can't say we want two, although if they say they want to put two embryos back, the we can say we only want the one.

Has your clinic told you how many and the reasons why? I know they can only put a maximum of two back at ET. I think it all depends on the grades of the embryos and how many embryos you have.

Xxx


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Rachel 
Thanks for your reply, yes paying privately. I just want the option tbh, If the hospital feels that only one would be best for me then that is fair enough, But I do like the idea of two as it costs so much money so I want best chance. xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You can always ask for them to put two back in, the worse thing they can say is no. Are you currently cycling? Noticed from your signature that you've had a couple of cancelled cycles. 
We're waiting for AF so we can request treatment.

Xxx


----------



## Jessbrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes currently cycling, EC is next week. I have another scan Monday so might just bring it up.  xx


----------



## mitchy14 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hiya! I had my ET yesterday. Had 4 eggs that were fertilised and of good quality. I thought that due to my age etc they would only put in 1 egg however the embryologist suggested that they put back 2! We said being young you are at high risk of twins, would you be happy with this? Me and hubby both said yes. So 2 have been put back in and the 2ww is here!  good luck for when you have your EC Jess xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Good luck for your EC Jess. I think anything is worth an ask throughout this entire process. 


I hope your 2ww goes smoothly Mitchy and you have your BFP soon !! When is your OTD?


xxx


----------



## mitchy14 (Jan 31, 2013)

18th! I'm sure this next two weeks will feel like a lifetime!! Fingers and toes crossed! Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Fingers, toes, eyes, legs and anything else that can be crossed. Sending you lots of sticky vibes to get your little embies to stick

Xxx


----------



## loopylulu888 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi ladies, was wondering if I can join ? I'm Lauren, 21, other half 24. from Ireland and Scotland.. been TTC for 3 years. Had all tests done, sperm analysis was great, Clomid for 6 cycles but nothing. Unexplained infertility. Got put onto NHS 2year waiting list November 2012 and have received my letter informing me I'm at top of list.. year and a half early.. really excited!!!!!  Our first apt is 25th July for HIV hep b n c tests and AMH hormone test.. any of you lovely ladies know what happens next and the time frames ?


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome LoopyLuLu, 
That's great news that you're being seen early !! It all depends on where your clinic is with timeframes. Also, I thought you had to be 23 to receive IVF treatment on the NHS? I had to wait until I turned 23'to be entitled for treatment, I'll be really mad if there was a loophole and they didn't use it !!

At my clinic we had our first lot of tests (scan, bloods for both me and DP and SA) in March, we had our consultation in June.

Xxx


----------



## hl91 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My husband and I had tests done through our GP 2 years ago now and found out I'm fine but were told DH's sperm is so bad we have a tiny chance of conceiving naturally. Taken us a while to get our heads round it but we have just made an appointment to see our GP next Thursday. I'm 22, 23 in January so only 5months away - do you think our GP is likely to start to help us even though I'm still 5months away from 23 (DH'S is 23 in just over 3months) - I mean by the time we get our turn at IVF I will definitely be 23.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi hl91, 
Has it just been your GP that has done tests or have you been to gynae? Did your GP give you "a plan of action" about your DH's SA? Do you mind me asking what's so bad about it? As some things can be changed by lifestyle etc. 
I'm not sure about your PCT, but when I was waiting to turn 23, I couldn't get th the referral until I turned 23. Where abouts are you? It may be worth an ask at your next doctors appointment and see whether they could refer you early, you may be lucky and fe the referral. Unfortunately it doesn't matter what age your DH is. If you're having treatment on the NHS it's the woman's age that has to be 23.

Rachel xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

They usually don't refer until your 23, we had proven infertility (no tubes) & they were an absolute ass at refusing to refer us before I was 23, took us a long time to get our referal x


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

We had proven infertility too, not right is it. But must admit, the wait to turn 23 did us good, got our heads round needing IVF/ICSI, prepared ourselves mentally/physically/emotionally. Now we're ready to go and have our teach session on 21st August and hopefully starting treatment August/September. 
Congratulations on your BFP, fingers crossed I'll be joining that club soon.

Xxx


----------



## hl91 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank-you for the replies everyone 

We went to the GP about not being able to conceive, I had blood tests which were all clear and a scan which showed my ovaries were fine and it was just before OV and they saw lots of really good follicles  my niggling ovary pain actually matched the side the biggest follicles were on too which was cool! my husband had a sperm analysis which came back saying he had Oligozoospermia, low sperm density and the sperm that was there was poor quality, that's when we were told basically IVF/ICSI is our only option. That's where we left it, not wanting to believe it or knowing how to cope with it? Since then we have got married and bought our own home so have been busy since then. I should also add my husband doesn't smoke and drinks probably twice a month, if that and it's never to the level of binge drinking. 

I'm in thurrock, Essex. 

Thank-you again everyone  It's nice to talk to people who understand the whole IVF at a young age situation.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

There's no right or wrong way on how you cope with it, each person and couple are different. Me and my DP coped by talking over it together and then tried to get on with our lives until I turned 23. There's been ups and downs but as my DP is a very laid-back person, which definitely helped me through it all. He told me when we first found out of my problems with fertility that we'd have a baby, I would be a mummy and him a daddy, all that the infertility meant was that we'd have to go about it a different way. He obviously put it better at the time but just him saying that was a great help to me. 
It sounds like you and your husband have kept busy, getting married, buying a house etc. Unless your PCT is different to mine, then unfortunately I don't think that they will refer you early. Why not use this time to get yourselves ready for treatment? Me and DP both take supplements, I take pregnacare conception and DP takes wellman conception, you can get them in a duo pack too. Get yourselves in peak condition, excercise, eat well, plenty of water etc (everything that I'm sure you're already doing). 
The waiting drives you mad, but once you get going it'll be a whirlwind. I'm still at the waiting stage at the moment, but getting their slowly but surely. 
How are you and DH coping so far with it all, has it been quite a few years since the tests?

Xxx


----------



## hl91 (Aug 23, 2012)

It's been two years since DH got his results back and we were told we will need IVF most probably. At first we didn't talk about it, then I think we went through a phase of TTC again thinking we'll be fine and conceive naturally. We've been very busy but a few months ago I thought we were both ready and even had a doctors appointment but then I majorly freaked out at the prospect and cancelled the appointment. I feel more at peace with our situation and like I've accepted that its just how things have got to be. I'm pretty sure the wait until I'm 23, although only 5 months away, is going to be the longest 5months ever now we're ready!


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

It might be worth going to your GP's and seeing if they can do the referral from there or if you'd need to go to gynae to get it. I know some GP practises can and others can't. Mine couldn't, but I thought they could, so we wasted October-January waiting for a gynae appointment. If your GP surgery can't do it, then ask for a referral to gynae and hopefully that will speed up the process. 
Have you and your DH spoken about it recently? Me and my my DP spoke about it when I first got diagnosed and then only mentioned it once in a blue moon, but once I turned 22 knowing it would only be another year we spoke about it more and more. 
It's a shame that we have to be 23 for treatment, but if that's the way it has to be, we've just got to play the game and wait until it's our turn. Easier said than done i know. 
Hopefully the 5 month wait won't be too bad for you, I thought this year would drag out as we got our IVF referral on the 2nd January, but now we're already in August and I don't know where this year has gone !!

Xxx


----------



## hl91 (Aug 23, 2012)

We tend to talk about it in the sense of 'why us?' 'Why do we have to go through IVF to get a baby?' When ANOTHER person we know has announced their pregnancy. Someone I used to go to school win has a 2week old baby, her daughter is 1 in a week and her son is 2 in 2 weeks... and she complained when she found out she was pregnant for the third time, she complained about her daughter being 'attention seeking' because new baby was getting all the attention and then complained she had to think of a name. I broke my heart  times like that I struggle A LOT. And times like that me and DH tend to talk about our situation. I struggle with anxiety quite bad and I'm completely petrified of everything IVF entails, I've had nightmares about everything that can/could go wrong but I do feel more at peace with our situation and I know it's the only way we will have a baby and a proper little family so I need to get on with it.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know that feeling all too well. Friends/family announcing pregnancies, whining throughout it l, not treating it like the blessing it is. I'd love to tell you it gets easier, and for some people it does, but for me it hasn't. I've learnt to cope a lot better with it now though. A few months after we first found out about the infertility my DP's cousins GF caught pregnant, smoked/drank throughout it all and was punching herself in the stomach, I wanted to grab her and shake her and tell her she didn't know how lucky she was, I obviously didn't do that. Some people just don't deserve the miracle of a baby. Since then there has been numerous babies born into the family and lots of friends that have had them too. We always used to get the comments of "when are you two having one", "you're still young, it'll happen" and "you're not trying hard enough". Thankfully the comments have stopped (for now).
Can I ask what scares you about the IVF process? 
I found it really difficult to deal with the fact we'd have to have IVF to have a baby and to make my life complete, now I've come to terms with it. It's not the way I invisioned is having a baby, but that's the hand we've been dealt. I had a new tattoo a couple of months ago (I know they're not for everyone, but I love them) and it says "Que Sera, Sera". It means whatever will be, will be. I had it over a scar I have over my ovary from one of my lap and dyes. I truly believe the saying too. 
Xxx


----------



## hl91 (Aug 23, 2012)

It's the fact it's a medical procedure that sets my anxiety off ski high, I don't generally do doctors or hospitals as just a doctors appointment gets me nervous usually! The thought of having surgical procedures is what scares me. But there really isn't any escape of that with IVF! I actually plan to ask my mum to help with injections, not that she's aware we need IVF yet, my husband will nearly faint just looking at a needle on the TV so there's no help coming from that direction! Bless him. But I don't think to start I will even be able to inject myself, I might once I get used to it and it becomes 'normal' but to start I think I may be close to fainting like I do when I have a blood test. I really am not the best candidate for IVF with all my medical anxieties! Aha, it will be worth it though!

I like tattoo's too  I've been trying to think of something to get done to signify our journey we will have, it'll always be a part of our life, the up's and the down's of it so I would like something I think. 

I've not had a lap and dye or hyscosy - will I have to have one or other before referral/IVF?

Also, thank-you Rachel! It's been lovely to talk to someone who 100% knows where I'm coming from and my feelings, especially someone who has had to wait to turn 23 too.


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You shouldn't need a lap or dye or anything like that as you have infertility on DH's side. I had my first lap and dye to find out the cause of our infertility, I had my second to try and remove some of the adhesions from around my tubes and ovary. 
I understand your anxiety surrounding the whole of the IVF treatment. I know what you mean about the needles, I'll definitely be getting DP to do those for me, I don't think I'll be able to do the first few, but I'll give it a go a few days in. The way I see it with the whole process is that the doctors and nurses know what they're doing, they do it day in and day out. So I try and not think about it all too much (easier some days though lol).

I wanted to get a tattoo to signify the IVF treatment and thought the phrase que sera, sera was really apt for the whole process and my infertility journey.

No need for thanks  that's what FF is for. If you have any questions or anything then feel free to ask and I'll help any way I can. 
It's hard waiting to turn 23 so you can get started, and even after the referral, it's so easy to wish our lives away, but all this waiting will be worth it when we're holding our newborn miracles in our arms for the first time.

Xxx


----------



## pearce.01 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, me and my OH have just had our consultation and were told we could go ahead with ICSI once we had his karyotype results back as he has a very Low count. Results came back ABNORMAL this afternoon which we didnt expect at all :-( we have got to go to our gp for him to explain what this means and then go back to clinic to discuss things as I'm guessing there will be other things to think about now. Ive looked online but all I can see is there's probably something wrong with OH chromosomes, maybe an extra Y?? Has anyone been through this or knows what we are going to have to face now? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello everyone

How are you all??

Jenn x


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Rachel 89
It's me (skittles) lol remember 
I deleted my account a few months ago had loads goin on and couldn't cope with everything so decided to
Leave posting/chatting etc for a while as it was getting too much for me! Obv I've had to change my name to 'dreamer' lol!!
Anyway how's things with u, ur not goin to believe this hun but I'm in my 2ww(otd is actually tommorow)
I'm bricking it lol!

Hope ur ok

X


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I posted on here months ago when this thread was first started!

I'm 21 weeks now with a boy after our second ivf cycle  x


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Awwww congratulations ivf mamma!
Im you must be thrilled! I'm currently in 2ww it's really hard, i test tomorow and
Feel very deflated, I'm sure it hasn't worked 

Dreamer 
Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittlessssssssssssssss !! I wondered where you'd disappeared to, I've missed you 
How has your 2ww gone/going?! Sending uni lots of luck for your BFP tomorrow !! How have you found the treatment? 
Lots has gone on with me, I can't remember if your gone before I'd had my consultation? I've now had my teach, been taking Norethisterone for a week (finished them yesterday) so now waiting for AF to arrive, once it does, we're starting our treatment. So so pleased you're back 

Huge congratulations to you IvfMamma !!

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ha ha rachel!
youur not gunna be able to help calling me skittles now r u?! Lol! The treatment so far has been ok, it's not all as bad as u think. I will let u know what we did.
Ahh noreshtorine i know them well, i went on them for 11 days - no real major side effects with them tbh, maybe a tadge of bloating that was it. 4 days after taking the last 3 noresthorine i came on. I then started injections the day after i came on. I was on menopur x 3 into one water, and i also started 1 injection of cetrotide at the same time(last cycle i started cetrotide a few days after menopur) this cycle it was straight away, something to do with the PCO'S so the RE told me! 

After 10 days of injections on a friday and numerous scans to see how follicles were growing hey finally said "you're ready for egg collection" thought i was dreaming! Me and DH very happy/excited/ nervous!!

Took the ovidrel trigger shot on the Saturday night and the last cetrotide at 8pm. Was booked in for egg collection at 7.30 am on the Monday morning. Extremely nervous especially after my hysteroscopy hurt so bad as i was told i had a "sensitive womb" i was so worried ec would hurt even tho they use sedation.

I don't know why I worried before i knew it i was sat up being asked if i was ready for my toast and tea i did not feel a thing!!

Had to take 2 weeks off work as i was in a bit if pain for a week or so after, walking round like an old woman! I then had to start progesterone pessaries 2 x a day (i personally prefer the back end)lol! 
They collected 12 eggs all good quality, they managed to fertilise 11 of the 12. Unfortunately 5 only made it to blastocyst stage, the other 5 weren't suitable for freezing. Out of the 5 blasts 2 were unsuitable for freezing but  2 good quality frosties are waiting in the freezer for future use

They did a fresh transfer,  using the remaining 5 day blast it was a lovely momment seeing it on the screen. It was slightly uncomfortable using the speculum and they insert a catheter! Amazing really!
You have to go with a comfortably full bladder which wasnt the nicest of experiences but has to be done!

The transfer was over a week ago now, I'm currently 10dp5dt and otd is tomorow, i felt so positive about it all untill yesterday at 1pm precisely i bled a bit of dark brown blood, it scared me and i rung clinic. They said it is common but still do test and ring with results...

Still don't know the cause if the small bleed? Had no pain with it didn't even know it had happened untill i went the loo and saw it :0!!

Hopefully it's not bad news... We will see tomorrow 

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

You will always be Skittles to me 
Did you have to take Norethisterone to induce AF so you could start? I haven't had a bleed 8 weeks today, so hopefully something will happen soon. The only side effect I've had is really bad cramps last night and about an hour or so ago. 
What doses were you on? I think I'm on 125 menopur and 0.25 centrotide (which I'll start on say 3/4), I'm also going to be taking metformin too. Did you have any side effects from the injections? Did you do them yourself or did your DH do them?
I'm pleased your EC wasn't a horrible experience. 12 is a really good number and 11 is such a good fertilisation rate too !! Do you remember what your AFC was before you began? 
It sounds like you responded really well if you were in for EC after 10 days.
It's such good news they were able to take them to blast, and that you've got a couple in the freezer too !!

I know my trigger shot is the pregnyl. Where did you have to inject the trigger shot?

I've heard a lot of women say they prefer the pessaries in the back. Did your clinic tell you which to use or left it to you?

Have you tested early or are you being good and only testing tomorrow? I'd say if the blood was dark brown, then that indicates that it is old blood. 
I have everything crossed for you tomorrow !!!  

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rachel,

Noresthorine was given to regulate the cycle (delays your period) so it will start in time with the injections.

I too took/still take metformin and will take it right the way through pregnancy. Ive heard from reviews online its a wonder drug. Prevents miscarriage and all sorts! I was out on it 6 months ago for the PCO'S! It helps you to not 'over respond' in treatment. I think it does other stuff too helps with weight loss, i actually have lost 1 stone 3 pound throughout the whole ivf treatment!!!
Just be careful tho, i know everyone is different but metformin made me very ill. I started low on one dose(500mg) a day then after 10 days up the dose to 2 metformin then after another 10 days increase to 3 tabs a day. I actually was really sick and had no appetite for the first 4 weeks or so and i ended up lowering the dose back down to 2 as i couldn't hack 3 tabs. In the end your stomach adjusts and i went back up to 3, a bit nauseous but ok. I've been fine ever since and been on 3 x 500mg a day for past 6 months!!!

Always make sure u take them after or with a meal or they play havoc with the digestive system. You never know tho you could be fine, everyone is different just thought i would give u heads up on how it affected me.

Side effects from injections? To be totally honest none really! The only thing was near the very end of stimming i felt a 'heavy, full' feeling in my ovaries and actually started to waddle a little (this was after doing a 48hour week) so was pretty tired anyway!! Bit of bloating and occasional twinges but nothing major!!

Just watch out for OHSS i was warned all the way through about it, touch wood I've been been very lucky and didn't /don't have any signs of it. 

Hubby mixed injections every single day, we took it in turns injecting lol, i think its easier to do that bit yourself as sometimes if u hit a blood vessel it hurts and DH felt bad.. Bless 
I believe i was on the same units as you're going to be on with menopur and cetrotide.

Not sure what AFC is?? Looked up on net is it antra follie count? Still have no idea what it is! I'm not sure i had that done or if i did they didn't tell me about it!!!

The nurse in charge at my final scan said i had over responded but i was well with it so must have been very mild. They counted over 20 follicles at final scan but obv that means nothing when you get to ec as they only retrieve the best quality ones.

The trigger i had was ovidrel and it went just above tummy button(had to be kept in fridge and strict instructions on how to inject and the time to do it were given by nurse) it's so important as its what matured the eggs ready for collection!!

Suppositories are done rectally for the first few days untill embryo transfer then if you wish you can do them up the 'love chute' lol - saw that phrase on here the other day and i lol!!

I have carried in going through the back door, i believe its less messy also if you go through the front you have to lie down for 20 mins before u can get up!!! Don't worry the clinic will go through all this and the instructions are on the box too 

I tested 5 and 6 dpt and got bfp, i also tested on sun which was 8dp5dt and it was bfp. Havnt tested since I'm too scare its not worked as the bleeding y day has worried me. 

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahh, they have prescribed me the Norethisterone to induce AF. Taken 5mg tablet twice a day.
I've gotten really bad cramps last night and today, so I'm hoping AF is on her way !!

I've heard that metformin is a wonder drug too !! I've been prescribed 500mg twice a day and will start them on the same day as I start the injections and will be on them until I'm 12 weeks (if I get that far). 
I've heard of the horrible side effects from them, but will be taking them just after something to eat, so I'm hoping I won't be too bad. Even if I am, it'll all be worth it in the end (hopefully).

Ohh I hope I'm like you with no side effects !! Did you do anything different throughout treatment? Eating wise etc? Trying to get all the tips and hints I can. 
My clinics told me I'm a "triple threat" for OHSS as I have a very high AMH, PCOS and slim. So I'll be drinking plenty of water to try and reduce the risk.

My DP will be doing all of my injections. I'm going to find it hard to inject myself plus I know he'll feel more involved if he does them. Which works out well for the both of us.

AFC is your antral-follicle count, before you start treatment, they do a scan to see your AFC, mine was 18. Not sure if it's changed though, I'll find that out once AF arrives and I have another scan.

Whatever the nurses tell me to do, I'll do. That "love chute" phrase made me chuckle. I think if prefer the other way, purely so I don't have to lie down for 20 minutes each time.

The fact that you got a BFP from 5dpt onwards is really promising. I'm sure that line will be even darker tomorrow for you both too !! 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach
Throughout injections i did eat really healthy however i was dieting!! I ate loads of fruit and veg at least 5 a day. I made an effort to just eat so healthily. I drunk loads of water up to 3 litres a day! Drunk herbal tea. Now then as for caffeine i didn't completely refrain from it however i doubt i went above the recommended 200 mg a day!!!

I had cherry coke, de caff coffees and fizzy drinks galore! Still managed to do something right as they collected 12 lovely quality egglets he he  

I also worked tons of hours i changed jobs and i now work in a care home so was really manual lifting non stop working throughout stimming! I also did all my normal housework jobs aswell as gardening(we have an uphill garden) plus weeding. I must admit i was close to the end of stimms when i did the gardens and i really suffered that night with tummy ache thought my ovaries had torn exploded lol!!

My bmi is 29 so maybe i wasn't as much of risk as u (slim jim!) ha ha although i wasn't aware weight affected it! 

So i carried on as normal work wise etc, ate very healthy and had the occasional diet coke etc! (Maybe more than i should of )  

Also i had no alchohol what so ever and i don't smoke!

Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Starting to get AF cramping... How cruel is this whole process...


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I'll just carry on as normal then. I don't drink or smoke. Don't drink fizzy drinks or anything like that either. I'll be having a high protein low fat diet plan thing. So lots of meat and veg for my tea's. 
I wasn't aware that being slim is a risk of OHSS until the consultant told me. I'm going to ask them to weigh me when I go for my bloods and scan as I've lost a bit of weight recently as I came off some meds a few months ago in preparation for treatment. 
Will let you know what happens with me. I hopefully won't be waiting too long.

Are the AF type cramps severe? I'm wishing and praying it's nothing to worry about !! I'm hoping all is still ok and you get those two lines tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you and DH.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good morning ladies, 

The wait is finally over, 2 weeks of agonising over every little symptom is finally over
Just done my test its a huge BFP!!!! Been waitin for that blue line for 5 1/2 years!!!
Thankyou God for this wonderful gift.
Please stick little one untill my early scan.
Hope everyone else is ok, sending loads of baby dust for everyone out there!!
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rachel
Well done hun in coming off your meds, it's not always easy, how long you been off them for now hun?
I tried too come off citalopram before 1st cycle had a little relapse 3 months later and had to go back on them.
I just think to myself i need to be happy and strong throughout the treatment as it is an anxious experience at the best of times. There is no proven evidence that the medication i am on affects a baby in pregnancy so I'm back on mine for the time being. Not great i know but i need them to keep me sane 
Well done tho hun i know how hard it can be, especially as your body is used to them 
Stop losin weight missy go eat a maccies!! Lol

Skittles(he he) 

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

HUGEEEEEEEEE CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!         
I'm so made up for you Dreamer (Skittles). Wishing you a VERY happy and healthy pregnancy 

Thanks hun  DP was over the moon when I told him I wanted to come off them. I was mirtazapine and on the highest dose too so I was petrified of coming off them. I've been off them now for almost 3 months. Must admit I feel loads better off them though. I looked into it and mirtazapine weren't good to have during the first stages of pregnancy, so that made my mind up. 
Funny you say about Maccies, we had it the other night 

So pleased for you hun !!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

Thanks hun. I'm so happy  gotta love quater pounder meal yum
I called the clinic and have made an early scan app for mon 7th oct. Got to
Keep everything crossed till then and hope baby bean sticks 

I had to pick up another prescription today for more pessaries lol! Got to take them untill 
12 weeks! Hopefully i get that far.

Hope ur ok

Skittles 

Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

P.s just doesn't feel right puttin dreamer

Lol 

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I bet you are hun !! I'm so very pleased for you. I have everything crossed that everything continues smoothly for you and hubby. I bet you can't stop smiling !! 
Fingers crossed once I start treatment, I'll follow you and we'll be bump buddies  

I really want a quarter pounder meal now haha !!

7th October isn't too far away either  I have everything crossed that things go well.

Xxxxxxxx

Ps - you'll always be Skittles to me !!

Xxxxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Skittles!!! I wondered where you had gone! Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ha ha ha hay jenn!!! 

I'm back!!! Not getting rid of me this time lol!! 
I needed time, space to get my head round things I'm ok now! 
How are u hun?

Hope everyone else ok 
(Please don't shout but i am 26, was 25 when i joined, Rachel will be my witness to that one) lol !!

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha, I can vouch that Skittles was infact 25 when she joined 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rachel

Any sign of AF yet? Thanks for that he he
X


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I keep getting really bad AF cramps on and off, and have done since Monday night, but for the past couple of hours I've had really bad lower back pain....so I'm hoping AF is going to show herself before 11am. As then I can phone the clinic, knowing my luck though AF will turn up at lunchtime and then I'll have to phone on Friday instead. So I've everything crossed AF shows before 11 lol so impatient !! All I know is that this AF is going to be a lot more painful than usual.

How are you feeling? I bet you and hubby have the biggest grins and have done all day !!

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Feeling good but like yourself ive got AF type cramps(not enoug to warrant pain relief) but they are still there!
It's really weird as the cramps keep takin it in turn one min they are on my left ovary, then the right, then in my lower abdomen and them down below!
I have no idea what is going on.
I don't know if its because i never thought it wod happen but just don't feel like I'm pregnant even tho i obviously am?!! It's a weird feeling!
I think the little bleed mon has made me much more dubious about it all.
Obv really happy but very surreal feeling!
Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe the cramps are just everything shifting around and making room for the little bean? Is it more of an aching feeling? 
I think we learn throughout all of this to protect ourselves emotionally and mentally. So I totally understand you being dubious, even with your 2 lines.
If the cramps are worrying you, why don't you try ringing your clinic in the morning? 
The bleed on Monday sounds normal, especially seeing as it was brown which indicates old blood, because down there gets messed with a lot with the EC and the ET, even the scans too !!

I have everything crossed that everything is normal and on the 7th you'll see your little bean.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah good way to describe it like little aches!!just had 3 long ones one after the other down below now they've gone!!!
I know we will see at the scan
Might ring clinic they didn't seem bothered about the bleeding tho either, the nurse saw me today and said "congratulations" nothing about the bleeding or what happens if i get another bleed.
I took it as a good sign as they are obv not concerned 
Yeah could be from ec et I've had no more so fingers crossed.
I don't think this worrying is ever going to end! Even tho I've got my bfp I'm still thinkin about the cramps and havin the blood loss!

Could also be cramping from all meds maybe coz my period is due today?
I don't know
Driving myself mad its crazy!!!!!!! Can't i just be happy

Sorry really don't mean to come across as ungreatful at all I'm over the moon just wary!!!


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds positive if the nurses didn't seem concerned over it. 
I don't think the worrying ever stops hun 
Remember what we spoke about all those months ago and I told you you'd get your BFP and go on to have your family completed.  I truly believe that hun.
If you're still worried tomorrow, ring your clinic, can't hurt to give them a quick ring and see what they say. Just to put your mind at rest if nothing else.

Just nipped for a wee and put a tampon on in for a few seconds, took it out and there was definitely blood, so AF is imminent !! Ran downstairs and told DP smiling like a loon haha 

Xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fingers crossed AF arrived before 11 lol!

Thanks hun you too

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

AF has definitely arrived. So I'll be phoning my clinic between 8 and 11 in the morning. 
Just been woken up by some inconsiderate students shouting outside, which got my dogs barking, which got me up 
Hopefully going to go back to the land of nod now lol. 
Will let you know in the morning what my clinic says.

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG Dreamer Congrats i remember reading your posts just before you went off and you where so low and down .
Now your like a different person I'm so pleased for you that u got your dream!!
I am now 31 weeks pregnant and the whole IVF process seems like it never happened, i also have 2 on ice so hopefully use at a later date .
I just wanted to let you know that the bleed is normal i had that at 11weeks and again at 14weeks. The doctors told me it was trapped old blood from the IVF/ egg collection. I also had very bad pains like i was coming on but it was my ovaries going into over stim from pregnancy hormones i couldn't stand up straight some days as it was so bad. The clinic told me that your ovaries go into over drive once you become pregnant after IVF and mine swelled to the size of large oranges but settled after about week 8-9., which working in with the bleeding that must have been dislogged. I would get it checked as there is a chance that if your ovaries get to largethen they can twist(rare). If you ring you clinic then they should get you to come in and have a scan just to check them. i had one a 6weeks then at 8 weeks and then at 12weeks. Since then i have had a normal pregnancy and cant wait to meet my little miracle.
Dreams do come true and feeling your baby moving around inside you is the most amazing feeling.
xxxxcharlottexxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Huge congratulations Charlotte, not that long for you to go now 

Well, I ring my clinic first thing and just heard back, I'm in on Saturday morning for a scan and bloods and all being well will start the injections that evening 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi charl 
Wow!  congratulations huni!!! That's amazing for u! I know who to come to now for advice and tips he he he
Yeah, I wasn't at my best was i? I feel brill now however u don't stop worrying do u? I'm obsessing over every little symptom, not only that I'm constantly going to the bathroom to check i haven't come on!! The bleed has bothered me but it was 4 days ago now i was actually 9dp5dt when it happened was brown blood the type u get at the end of AF i didn't feel any pain with it i didn't even know it had happened until i went the loo for a wee!! And when i wiped (sorry for tmi) there was nothing!!
We have 2 babies on ice too I'm praying this little one sticks  
The aches i feel are not bad enough to warrant pain relief they come and go! Been feeling a little sick today and today as these exact same times!

I bet u still can't believe ur preg can u? Does it ever sink in? 

Was this your first cycle, it's our 1st one 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good morning Rachel

How did u get in ringing the clinic?

X


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just realised its actually the afternoon now lol!
I'm off work at the mo so taking things at my own leisure not really knowing what day it is let alone the time!
Lol! 

Try again 'good afternoon'  Rachel he he

X


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm so thick it even says in ur post Rach that u have rung ur clinic this morning!!
I'm not being ignorant hun i blame the pregnancy hormones making me scatty!!!
Wow starting injections sat evening?? You will be fine!
U must be so excited  

Xxxxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you girls.xx

Yes it was my first cycle and i did the short pro i have PCOS and my other half has a low sperm count.
I did all the injections myself which i am still shocked how easy it was and found it all went very quick and seems like a life time ago yet on the other hand its like i am in a dream that i haven't yet woke up from yet. I found trying naturally alot more stressful as there is only so many time you can look at a negative test and hold it together plus i tried clomid which made me do nothing but cry so to me IVF was very good as it took all the temp testing away and timed unfun baby making away. It was all in the hands of the clinic and i just followed what they told me to do.
I am tempted to buy a clearblue test so i can see those big words PREGNANT as the test which i did the night before my clinic test was so faint that i didn't think it had worked and got so upset then the test in the clinic still looked very faint to me as its so early when you find out. That prob sounds really stupid as i have had scans showing the baby and feel him/her kicking lots but i reckon that might help it sink in if i saw the words. 
It never sinks in hun i feel my baby moving and kicking all the time and when i lie down i can see the baby's back if he/she is lay right.
I openly tell people that this baby is an IVF baby as i want people to think twice about life and make IVF a less taboo thing to talk about.
I had the same with the blood it was dark and only about when i wiped so don't worry!!!!
Have you told anyone yet as i couldnt hold it in for longer than a few days i just wanted to shout it out!!
xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

*charl1989*

I too have PCO's I've been on metformin for the past 6 months and will need to keep taking it until 12 weeks of pregnancy. My DH did all injections the mixing and everything i found them easy too the cetrotide was z bit of a bugger sometimes with that itchy red patch it would leave!!

I have only told my mum ( she has been rock throughout the whole tx) my dh's mum and dad that's it!!

Did u tell people early or wait till ur 12 week scan?

What can i expect from the 6 week scan ... I'm nervous already!!

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

I told people before my 12week scan as i am naughty but wouldn't do that again!!!
Your 6week scan is the same as your scans while stimming (internal) Mine were all internal until the 12week scan. You will see the heartbeat which looks like a little jumping bean. Very exciting but i have to say it still didn't sink in with me, you get pics to take. x


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Grrr I've just typed a reply out and then my phone had a fit and sent me to another page. 

Charlotte, it's so nice to hear of your success story. Like you I have PCOS, will be on short protocol and doing ICSI. Please let us all know when your little miracle IVF baby is here in the world. I hope the rest of your pregnancy continues smoothly. 
A quick question (if you don't mind), did you do anything differently throughout treatment, eating/drinking wise etc?

Skittles, haha I blame the baby brain already !! How are you feeling? 
As long as my scan is ok and my e2 levels are ok I shall be starting on Saturday night. I'm so excited but also so nervous. We've waited so long and now it's almost here, it seems really surreal if that makes sense?!
DP is being brilliant, he's excited and pretending not to be nervous, bless him !! 
I'm just panicking now that something will show up on my scan or there will hardly be any follicles, also worried that my e2 levels will be too high for me to start. But there's nothing I can do about either of those things, so que sera, sera. Fingers crossed all is good and I can start 

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rachel
Try not to worry I'm sure everything will be fine. Easier said than done i know. I see ur having icsi? What were the reasons for that and not ivf if u don't mind me askin! Ive heard about it but dont know alot! It's goin to confuse the hell out of people i keep puttin skittles at the end of my post
Lol

*charl*
Are you on metformin??

Skittles

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Morning Ladies

Rachel- Please try not to worry as your stress levels are best kept low i know that is easier said than done but like your say it is out of our hands so just go with it. With regards to my treatment i wouldn't say i did anything mega different but i did stop drinking any fizzy drinks till about 13weeks into the pregnancy and took vit tablets but not everyday as i kept forgetting to take them and then they made me feel sick once pregnant. Adam didn't do anything different at all. 
I had lost 4 stone in the 6months leading up to the IVF as i was on the lighterlife diet but had put on about 2 stone by the time i started treatment as it made me lose alot of my hair and become very weak. I also had acupuncture from just before i started treatment to the day after ET which i don't really know if it made a difference but would do it again as i wouldn't risk it in case it didn't work 2nd time.
Dreamer-No I didn't take metformin while doing treatment or once pregnant but i did try it about a year before while waiting to start IVF. It made me soooooo sick so didn't stay on it for more than a month. Did have the bum pills until i was 12weeks and was glad to stop them lol!!
I haven't taken anything since apart from iron tablets over the last two weeks because my levels are low

xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

*charl*

I love the 'bum pills' word ha ha!!!

Wow well done on the weight loss hun! That's fantastic! I lost 6 stone 2 yr's ago and managed to keep majority off although a stone has crept back on i have to keep my eye on my weight 

I know what u mean about the metformin, i had to reduce my tabs from 3 a day to 2 a day as i was sick. I managed to tolerate them after a month or so and have been on it for past 6 months!!

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Well girls, I'm feeling much more positive today. Trying not to worry (and succeeding at the minute). What will be will be tomorrow.

Skittles, it's definitely going to confuse people but oh well hehe.
We're doing ICSI as when we went for our consultation DP had a 'slightly low count, good motility but low morphology' so ICSI it is  all my results came back healthy and normal, so I left the consultation feeling a bit low, as I'd prepared myself for my results to be rubbish but didn't think we'd have a problem with DP's, but everything happens for a reason and now I'm so pleased we're doing ICSI instead of conventional IVF. All being well I'll be starting my metformin tomorrow, must admit that's the only drug I'm nervous over having as I've read/heard the side effects are horrible. I'll only be on them until I'm 12 weeks (if I get that far) so I can cope for a few months.
ICSI is when they inject a single sperm into the egg.

Charlotte, well done for losing all of that weight. I think the main consensus is to carry on as normal throughout treatment? I have those hypnotherapy CDs done by Zita West so I'll start those in the next few days to try and relax me. 
I'm taking pregnacare too, have been for months now. Also I bought some Brazil nuts too, I hate nuts too !!
What's your due date if you don't mind me asking? Are you waiting until that day until you find out if you're team blue or pink?

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

Listen hun the metformin at first can be a struggle im not goin to lie to you. I remember starting off on one a day and it put me off food, i didn't have an appetite, i didn't want chocolate either which wasn't such a bad thing lol!!! I remember not eating that healthy at first when i started it and i did actually vomit a couple of times in the night. I spoke to gp about it and wondered whether it was the mcdonalds and rubbish i had eaten or infact the metformin. He was more sure it was metformin. But don't worry hun everyone is different. I just remember at first my RE saying take 1 tab a day for 7-10 days then if i can tolerate that then up the dose to 2 a day(500mg) for another 7-10 days then if all ok finally go up to 3 a day. 
I remember going up to 3 and it made me feel sicky, i rung clinic they sai stop taking 3 a day for a couple of weeks and go back down to 2 a day while your body adjusts. 

My grandad actually takes metformin for his diabetes, it's to do with his insulin levels and usually that's what the drug is prescribed for. Just remember u will only need to take it until 12 weeks of pregnancy. That's the same for me too. 

I also believe the metformin is to help with PCO'S in some way. Again it's to do with insulin levels and stuff. When my first cycle failed the RE said he wanted me to start on the metformin, i think it helps you to not over stimulate aswell. 

Try not to worry hun, it's only for a short time. 

Skittz

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you dreamer what date is your little one due?

Rachel- You may find that you are fine with the metformin as some people are, i know there was no way i could have take any more than one tablet a day as even that sent my tummy into washing machine mode!!
I am due on the 20th November   xx
As for you feeling down after the app to say that it was our DP's count that was the problem and not you then thats great news as the ICSI is very good but when we have lots of problems it can make it very hard even for perfect embies. 
I had one 5dasy blast put back in and it must have been happy with my womb as that seems to be fine other than the fact i have a slight heart shape in it which is why i have a scan at 34weeks to check that the baby is head down as they think he/she will run out of room quicker than most.
We don't know what sex the little one is as wanted it to be a nice surprise. 
When do they think you will have egg collection?  xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well I'm trying not to think that far ahead as i don't want to get too excited but if all goes well 26th may 2014.

Wow! Not long till ur little one arrives!

How old r u hun? Xxxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well look how quick this year has gone so May will be here before you no it!!!
I'm 24 now but was 23 when i got pregnant. I have also known something wasn't right as i have very funny cycles i could go 6months without a bleed. The doctors did put me on clomid which got me ovulating but was never going to work because of my DP's low count.
I'm hoping that the pregnancy will kick start everything into normal working order as i have been told that it can happen and may even get a natural miracle one day. I plan to have the two ice babies put back into together (fingers crossed they come out of the freeze OK and all goes well) but i think taking each day as it comes it the best bet for us ladies.

Never loose hope as if we stop thinking it will happen then how can we expect our bodies to keep it up 

xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I know got to stay positive but it's hard as its very very early days

Wow! U could have twins next year/year after!!

When do you have the ice babies put back? Do u choose how long after you've had this little one?

I've always wondered that!

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well we would have to pay for the next treatment as this one is on the NHS. we have to pay each year to keep them frozen and we are thinking of giving it about 1.5 to 2years then trying again. We would like there to be not to much of an age gap but i guess we are just feeling blessed for this little one at the moment. xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll be on 500mg twice a day of the metformin. I'll be ok, just got to get I with it haven't I. 
Skittles, how crazy, my grandad is on metformin too for his insulin. My gran said that because he has no problems with it and I have his genes I won't either, bless her lol.
Is it better to take with some form of food?
Definitely wasn't the McDonald's hun 
This metformin is a wonder drug from what I've read. When the consultant said I'd be on it, I came home and went on Dr Google. It helps with levelling out your hormones, so brilliant with PCOS. It also helps with OHSS and helps egg quality  so hopefully I follow you with some good numbers and my BFP. 

Charlotte, not too much longer for you to go now. How has your pregnancy been? Hats off to you for not knowing which team, I wouldn't be able to hold out, I'm too nosey !! 
If you don't mind me asking, was yours just a male factor? I've got PCOS, scarred tubes and they're also slightly blocked too. But all my levels were healthy, so with me, it's just the "parts" that are damaged, not what runs them. 
I was told I'd be on the drugs from 10-16 days, so within that time frame I'll be in for EC (if I respond well etc). 
I'm 23 too, 24 at the end of October.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah i know exactly what you mean hun about appreciating your little one you have right now.

Aww it's so exciting for you.  
Can you remember any of your symptoms around the time i am now? I felt sick for about 4 hours y.day and day before, it started around this time aswell!!! 

Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I feel old now ladies lol!!!!


Rach- 100% take it with food or just after a meal. I always take it just after I've eaten otherwise it plays havoc with your tum. Yeah ur only on 2 a day so you should be fine! It was 3 that was a bugger for me!

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rachel- My Pregnancy has been fine just the normal fat ankles etc but i have had very bad toothache other so have been in and out of the dentist over the last 8months!!
I didn't ovulate so it was both sides really.
It doesn't make any difference with your tubes when your doing ivf as they don't need to do anything so don't worry at all!!

Dreamer- I was abit of an emotional wreck crying at silly things which i still do now ha! I was never sick only felt it a little at times. Take your rings off while you still can as my fingers swelled!  How are you feeling?

xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Charl- feeling fine really. My sore bb's come and go today they are particularly tender. Felt sicky y day and day before haven't been sick tho. I'm off my food aswell. Can't really eat fruit at the minute and i love my fruit.

Other than that I'm good 

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles, I'm just going to "man up" and get the metformin taken. Definitely will take with good though. You're not over the hill just yet either 

Charlotte, I ovulated once whilst going through the gynae investigations. I'm happy that my levels were good, one less thing to worry about. 
So pleased you're pregnancy is going well. I hate toothache, hope it's sorted now?! 
How many eggs did you get at EC?

Do either of you remember what your AMH level was? Or your AFC? I know Skittles doesn't know her AFC though 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

My amh level was 64.27 
Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hellooooooo ladies,

Rach- how u gettin on with metformin? U been hosp yet to collect injections etc?? Let me know if u need advice on anything through stimming

Charl- hope ur ok hun??

Hope everyone else ok

I'm having what i call a fattening day today which means i eat rubbish all day don't feel so good for it now tho lol!!!

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello lovely 
I went to the hospital this morning to check my E2 levels and had a scan to make sure all was good to stary. On my scan, my AFC was 41  was shocked as my last one (in March) was only 18. Started the metformin tonight and also did my first injection, DP had to nip out and I wanted it done so I did it, I had "a false start" on my first attempt and didn't pierce the skin, the second go I did it though  it just stings a bit now, but guessing that's normal? 
I'm back in on Monday for some more bloods and all being well will start the centrotide.

How are you doing? You're allowed to have a fattening day hun, you deserve it !!

How are you doing Charlotte?

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

Sounds promising! What's the afc all about then? Is it how many follicles u have before u start stimming??
Is 41 a good number? Sounds good but not sure what they are looking for! How were your e2 levels? Non idea what they are either! I never had either if them done just my LH and amh levels and my amh was 64.27!!!!

Yeah injections sting a little was it menopur? Have u chosen tum or leg? 1st cycle i did leg but it hurt me too much so went for tummy this time round!!

I'm fine hun just feeling full

Cetrotide stings after u put it in and itches. It can also leave red blotchy rash that's all normal tho hun 

U must be so pleased ur actually starting! Have  u been given a little organiser/booklet with all ur dates and scans and when to start what injections? Have u got a date for ec or et?

Sorry gettin carried away just so excited for u!!

Hurry up and join me with ur bfp please 
Lol!

Skittles 

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah hun, your AFC is how many resting follicles you have before anything.
In March my AFC was 18 (which was a good number), but yesterday it was 41, I'm very high risk of OHSS the nurse told me. They know what they're doing though, so I'm not worried 
The check your E2, FSH & LH before you start, E2 is your estradiol I think. When they testing my AMH in March it was 103.67.

Yep it was the menopur, hoping tonight's will go better and I'm sure it will. Stung for a couple of hours but then it was all good. My clinic told me to do them in my tummy, so going to alternate between left and right sides.
Thanks for the heads up on the centrotide as if that happens if be freaking out thinking I'd had an allergic reaction lol.

I'm so excited now we're starting  
I didn't get a planner or anything like that, just a sheet of paper that says the doses and the drugs. They've not said when EC/ET will be as it all depends on how I respond. The consultant did say I'd be on them for 10/16 days but I may respond quicker, so we'll have to wait and see. Just hoping I don't overstimulate but I'm drinking plenty of water and taking my metformin. I only had one last night and one this morning, touchwood all is ok so far with those.

Haha I'd of been the same hun if it was the other way around !! 
I want to be bump buddies  

How are you doing today?

Xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

All sounds brill hun!

Well i want to be the first to here of that BFP!!!

Fine today hun, absolutely shattered tho! Had a good nights sleep and still had a kip went church this morning. Came home and went straight to bed

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Rachel
How are u getting on with the injections? Have u started cetrotide yet?

X


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Sorry girls i have had a manic weekend so not had chance to write back. 
Rachel- WELL DONE for doing it ur self the first one is always the hardiest to do. They stung me a little but but goes pretty quick!! I had to do them myself as if i tried to let anyone else do them i would squirm away from them ha. How have you been feeling on the Metformin? Keep on the water I'm sure they will keep for injection levels down if they think your likely to go into OHSS so don't worry. I had it and then they reduced my ml's and then it slowed down to much so they delayed ec a couple of days but then all was well. they are very good at what they do!! I cant remember what my levels were I know that when i had the test to see my reserve levels before i started the IVF it was lowish. and i had 9 eggs collected then 7 fertilised and then 4 that went to 5day blasts but then had one put back in and two frozen.  i was worried 9eggs wasn't that good at the time but remember it only takes 1!!!

Dreamer- I had sore boobs and still do they are very much a no go area for my DP. I haven't started leaking yet but I'm sure i will soon. The baby is making some really funny shapes at the moment i will put i picture on it i can work out how to lol. Hows you? Oh i am also full of a cold!
My Tooth seems ok at the moment (touch wood) 
xxcharl xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Charl
Def put a picture up would love to see it!

I'm ok today, tired i was up in the night at 3am throwing up! Felt fine since!
Not sure if it's pregnancy or just the rubbish i ate yesterday? Prob a bit of both!

Dreamer 

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Aww poor you i felt like i wanted to eat rubbish and lots of it but when you get past like 28weeks your lucky to fit a whole sandwich in never mind loads of junk.
I have to eat little and often as there is just no room lol.
I did just try to upload a picture but it wouldnt let me so i will try again later.
xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Afternoon girls,
Skittles, I shall be starting the centrotide tomorrow  finding the injections ok, they sting a little, but like Charl says, it soon goes. Hope you're feeling ok and not being sick anymore?

Charl, definitely put a pic up if you can, would love to see it too  I'm glad your toothache isn't there (touchwood). Have you got another scan in a couple of weeks? I'm sure you said you needed one at 34 weeks?

Whilst on the metformin did you constantly need to drink? I'm gulping lots of water down, which I know is a good thing but wondered if it was the metformin or the menopur, or both?! Lol.

Went for a blood test today, they're keeping me on the 150 of menopur and I'll start the centrotide tomorrow. So looks like all is going well so far. 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rachel

Haven't been sick since 3 am!!! So fingers crossed it was a one off!!

Can't remember feelin thirsty on metformin to be honest! How u feelin on it so far? It's so important drinkin tons of water, when I was stimming i was so worried about ohss that i drunk at least 3 litres of water every day plus a cuppa in the morning, milk, fruit, veg and herbal tea!

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles,
I'm glad you haven't been sick again, fingers crossed it was just a one off !! 
Apart from being sick, hope you're doing ok? The 7th will be here before you know it 

Must just be me then being thirsty. I'm not too fussed about it though as it means I want to drink lots, I'd say I'm having at least 3 litres of water, plus milk and juice too, so definitely keeping well hydrated.
I must admit I've been feeling a bit sick, not actually being sick though (yet). I'm putting that down to the metformin. No other side effects really. Except I'm suddenly shattered all the time, which really isn't like me lately. So I've been told I'm not allowed to do any of the cleaning (strict orders off DP). Bless him.  
Apart from that I'm all good at the minute. If theses are the only side effects I get, I'm happy.

Random question girls, are you allowed baths whilst cycling? I've read different views on Dr Google and my clinic has never mentioned anything. I'm thinking as long as it's not scolding hot I should be fine?

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

I had baths throughout stimming as i needed them as some days after a 12 hour shift my ovaries would ache so a lovely warm bath soothed the aching.
Can't believe i actually waddled near the end, Neil laughed his head off when he picked me up from work and i waddled to the car!!It's such a weird feeling to explain but the few days before I was due for ec i had a 'full heavy' feeling in my ovaries. You will know what i mean when you get closer he he he. You can sort of feel them wen you bend over and stretch or if you lay in a funny position in bed, didn't hurt just the weirdest feeling. Let me know when you start experiencing it lol!!

Sorry to bang on, back to baths, i can't stand my baths being luke warm they have to literally burn my skin red before I get in it lol!!(not literally tho!) just like my baths hot hot hot!!! Like i said i was never told not too have them so i naturally did throughout stimming. Infact the night BEFORE my ec i lay in bath for ages it was more to try and relax me to be honest as I was nervous(don't know why now when i look back) so go ahead hun!!
They managed to collect 12 excellent eggies from me the morning after so i did somethin right!!

I feel fine hun, just the odd twinge, keep getting sort of 'contraction type' cramps that last for 2 secs max down below, i guess it's everything changing. Sore bb's too, it's a right bummer as last night not only did i feel sick i couldn't get comfy coz my blooming boobs were so sore every way i lay they were in the way lol!!! I am so not complaining I'm lovin every little symptom and have wanted this for such a long time .
Can't believe I'm already 5 weeks and scan is 2 weeks today!! Eek so nervous for that one.

What is dp like ey?! Lol, imagine when you've had et, he won't be lettin u do anythin will he? Must admit throughout my stimms i did loads gardening working lifting(did a lot of this at wrk helping old dears) someone collapsed on me at work i had all sorts happen to me! Some days i suffered tho i would come home not only shattered but achey hence the baths!!!

Can't believe it's finally here for u stimming wow! So excited for u and dp!!

I think you will be fine on metformin, keep up the water and healthy eatin u will be fine  

I've got a question for you girls too? Can I have baths? Lol! Been dying for one but i know i wasn't allowed one during my 2ww, but now I'm not sure? 

Rach wait till u see what you can and can't do during your 2 ww i will type them out for u if u want you get a sheet with do's and dont's lol!!

Sorry for long post ladies 

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles,
The waddling comment made me laugh, DP will be loving it if I start to waddle towards the end. Thanks for the heads up too about the heavy feeling, again, I'd of thought something was wrong lol, such a bloody worrier. I just don't want anything to mess it up or derail us.

Thanks for the bath tips, I'm like you and I love my baths hot but wasn't sure if these were allowed, I'll just have my baths as normal as they relax me 

I'm having chicken and veg for my tea tonight, so very healthy. Although for some reason I really want a chippy tea haha but I'm being good.

Ohh definitely share the 2ww thing if you don't mind?

As for baths after the 2ww, I'm sure I read on Dr Google, no baths until you are 12 weeks but I could be wrong? Charl will know that one.

Another random question for you both, between EC and ET did you carry on using deodorant/shampoo/sprays etc? I ask because someone said that she didn't use any of it, I was wondering if either of you stopped using things like that?

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rachel

Lol.. What is dr.google?? Keep seeing it typed but not sure what he is?? Is it just google or an actual website related to medical things?!!!
Ha ha yeah Neil found it kind of funny too, it also felt very tight across my lower tummy so if u feel that don't worry. They told me i had actually over stimulated they counted over 21 eggs in my last scan before ec and i still stimmed for 2 days after that so said there could be more come ec day. Also on my scan the lady said they only scan the front of the ovary so could have been more follicles at the back that they could not see.
I was fine tho hun even tho they told me i had over stimulated i didn't feel it. I did however have a sharp pain shootin from my tummy to my bum before the scan, this sort of pain i get every month when i ovulate, I'm not sure if it was down to nerves or cramping or what it was! The lady who did my scan said she could see no free fluid in my tummy and i felt fine. 
After ec they also said there was no free fluid so u can over stim and be fine. I hope u wil be like me on that one.

I love chicken and veg... Very healthy indeed. I've just had meat free sausages homemade slimming chips and beans yum! 

I'm not going to risk the bath thing to be honest, i did hear someone say you don't want to toast the little bean lol!

With regards to the deo thing. I physically cannot go without deo and the last thing i do every day is spray loads of perfume i always have done. The only time my clinic said not to wear. 'Strong' perfume and deo was day of ec and et. I was however told i could shower and bathe normally!  The girl oppiosite me in hosp  had put roll on deo on and the nurse didn't seem fussed that was for ec. She also had gel nails on which they weren't too happy about! I don't know if u do but don't wear nailvarnish for your ec hun, they like to monitor ur oxygen levels through the colour of your nails when you are under sedation. I had gel on and the night before ec suddenly remembered, luckily with becky(sis) being beautician she had some acetone at hand and came round and took it off for me. 

I will post 2 ww  stuff in a  bit 
Xxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles,
Dr Google is just regular google 
My tummy has already gotten a bit bloated but I'm putting that down to the amount of water I'm drinking. I'm hoping and praying I won't overstimulate, but as long as I get to EC I'll be happy. Obviously I'd rather get to ET too but what will be will be.

I wouldn't risk the baths hun, at your scan though I'd ask when it's safe to start having baths.

You're the exact same as me when it comes to spraying perfume everywhere before you go out. I think I'll just carry on as normal with regards to deodorant, shampoo, makeup etc.
Ohh I have acrylic nails, I shall definitely ask whether or not I can keep them, I only had them redone last week. I think I'm allowed them as long as I take the nail varnish off, but will check with my clinic.

Just post it whenever you get round to it hun.

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rachel

Acrylics should be fine as long as there is no varnish on them. I really want acrylics but my sister won't do them for me, it's amazing the designs she can do!! She said they will annoy me and I will want them off after a day. She is probably right as i don't ever wear false nails I'm best sticking to my gel.

So are u having a fresh transfer? They told me i would be having a frozen one all along because of the risks of ohss, the re even wrote to my gp telling them it will be a frozen transfer! I'm living proof things can change so always keep hopeful hun.

I love google been on it constantly for the past few weeks typing in every little symptom!!!

Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Information following embryo transfer*

*Daily routine*
Continue to use your pessaries (vaginally or rectally) each morning and evening until you learn the outcome of your treatment

It isn't necessary to go to bed or rest continually for the next 2 weeks. However you must avoid heavy lifting or strenuous activity.. Get someone else to do it!!

Indulge yourself.. Enjoy putting your feet up for a little time each day.

If possible, arrange some treats for yourself e.g a special outing, a good film.. Anything to occupy yourselves.

It is now OK to have intercourse.

If you do any light gardening, wear gloves and ensure hands and gloves are washed afterwards.

If you have a cat, either wear rubber gloves or get someone else to do empty the litter tray. Care of a sick cat during this time should be left to someone else.

*Diet*
If you eat a well balanced diet, vitamin supplements are unnecessary. However, we recommend that you take folic acid 400 mcg daily.

Wash all fruit and vegetables thoroughly before eating.

Avoid unpasteurised cheeses(especially goats), mayonnaise, pate and uncooked eggs.

Hands and utensils must be washed thoroughly after contact with raw meat.

Ensure meat is thoroughly cooked and avoid raw or cured meats e.g Parma ham.

Avoid alcohol.

Cut down on caffeine e.g avoid coffee and replace some cups of tea with water.

Avoid smoking.

Avoid smoky atmospheres.

Seek medical advice before taking any medication. However, it is okay to take paracetamol if necessary.

I have literally copied the booklet word from word!!!hope you found it useful!
It also mentions about vaginal bleeding, period pain, spotting and brown discharge and to take a hpt when you have been advised too even if you have had bleeding during the 2ww. I can type that out too if you want me too just let me know! You will prob get a booklet with all this anyway!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Girls

I would avoid baths i didn't have one until i was in late week 20s as i also like them to be hot which is a bad thing while pregnant. But i also didn't have sex until i was in about week 14ish as i was to worried it would do harm.
I didn't change anything when it came to deodorant lol xx
Rachel- i think you will be fine on the metformin now as it would of made you feel sick by now.  
How are you both today xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Charl-
Okey doke will do. You know you say you avoided sex i don't know how to ask this without tmi. Did u have orgasms?? I read it's not good to have them during 2 ww but I'm scared to do anything with DH incase it does something lol!!

Sorry girls that is so tmi but how else am i going to find out!

Best to hear it from the horses mouth

Thanks

Xxxxxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

lol not at first i was to tense plus i had no sex drive till i was in weeks 20's which sex was then great but from week 29ish no matter what we do i cant orgasm so have stopped trying now lol plus it makes the baby move to much which is abit weird lol


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol

Thanks for that hun. I know you say you were too tense but is it safe to??

Rach uve got all this to come lol!!!

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

I was told not to until i was 12weeks due to my ovaries being so big at the time but if everything is normal with you then it will be fine! See what the clinic say to you and then you will have a visit from your midwife at 8weeks to get your green notes so ask her too xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks hun

I will ask  
Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles, thanks for typing all that hun  there's so much to remember in the 2ww.
I love my acrylics, got them shortened though last week so I could do the injections etc. 
No one has ever mentioned me having a FET? They've always said fresh, so fingers crossed !! 

Charl, I'm feeling sick off them now  I'm hoping it'll only last a few more days, DP said he's going to go and get me some ginger biscuits for it lol. 
I might just have mini baths haha in hopes that'll still chill me out. 
It's good to know that neither of you stopped using deodorant etc, such a relief I won't have to smell 

No such thing as TMI here Skittles, you're right, if you don't ask, how are you going to find out?!

Quick question for you both, once you started treatment, how many days was it until you had a scan? I'm now on day 4 and they told me I don't have to go in until Thursday (day 6) for more bloods. Only had a scan on day 1 and that was that.

Also my ovaries feel a bit large already?! They're not painful, just uncomfortable. I'm thinking it may just be because I had 41 follicles and if they've started growing would that cause pressure already?

Hope you're both doing ok today?

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hay Rach

Sorry your not feeling too good on met, it should subside the more used to it your body gets. Just grin and bear it if you can. I'm on 3 tabs a day and i don't even know I'm on them. Are they 500mg?
Def try the ginger bics, anything with ginger in is great. Also if ur feeling sick try flat diet coke or tonic water. You know i was sick and felt nauseous the other night well i came downstairs and poured myself a glass of tonic water it really helped with the nausea i just sipped little bits.

Sorry to scare you about the frozen transfer hun, will explain in more detail so u may understand a little better. The reason i was always going to have a Fet was because of the risks of ohss. When you fall pregnant after stimming and ec the risks of ohss are still there, infact pregnancy can make ohss worse. I didn't know  this until a few weeks ago but ohss only really happens AFTER ec! So after ec they would have stopped all treatment for a few months to let everything settle down and then do a fet when my body got back to normal. Ohss also gets better as your period comes so hence they wanted to leave me a good couple of months before the fet. However i was extremely lucky to have it fresh.
Maybe icsi is different hun I'm not sure, different clinics go by different rules don't they?

With regards to scans, i had my first baseline scan on mon 12th August, everything good to go. I also had a little procedure done called an endometrial scratch not as bad as it sounds. 
I then started injections on the 21st August 9 days after the scratch and baseline scan. After that I had my next scan 6 days later on the 27th August and everything looked fine but they dropped my menopur from 3 bottles to just 2 a day. How many are u on? I then returned for my final scan 2 days after that on the 29th and got the all go for ec the following mon!!

Had no blood tests done at all!

Your ovaries will probably feel large now hun as ur on 4th day of stimming. Try not to worry about it if u have severe pain or bloating or pain in ur chest then get worried until then relax and drink tons.

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Skittles 

Definitely going to try the ginger biscuits later on. I'm on 500mg twice a day. Hopefully my body will adjust soon. DP said last night that I'll have to get used to feeling sick as I will be for 9 months lol bless him, did make me smile though. 

Don't worry hun, you didn't scare me  at my clinic if you overstimulate they'll freeze everything, wait 3 bleeds and the do a FET. As long as I get to EC I'll be happy, because if they cancel the cycle before that, then that's one of my two NHS cycles gone. Fingers crossed I'm like you though and manage to have a fresh transfer 

I guess each clinic is different because I had blood test and scan on Saturday (day 1) then bloods yesterday (day 3) and back on Thursday for bloods again (day 6). I'm guessing I'll have a scan on Saturday (day  and will find out then how my follicles are doing.

I'm on 150 menopur, so a 600 vial has lasted me from Saturday till tonight.

I have slight bloating but I honestly think that's down to all the water. No severe pain, just a bit uncomfortable, but I guess that means that it's working 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

What do the blood tests test for? I've not had any?!! The other thing is a lot of girls on the 2ww thread talk about goin in for bloods on ur otd to test beta hcg levels. I asked my clinic when i rung up with my test results if i needed a blood test and they said no, a positive pregnancy test was enough for them. The nurse said to reassure myself i can take another test in a week(that's come so quick as it's tomorow) so will be re testing again in the morning. 
Just sent Neil off to tesco's in his lunch break for a test lol, bless him! He just text to say that there is 2 tests in the box so i might buckle and do one tonight. It should detect it at any time of the day at this stage(so I'm hoping)

I don't understand what ur menopur is? Mine was in little glass bottles and it came as a powder dh then had to mix 3 of them powders into 1 little bottle of water then inject! Urs the same? 

U have done really well hun to stick with met, I'm surprise they put you on 2 a day and not 1 then gradually increase it?? 

I know what u mean about cancelling the cycle that happened to me hun didn't it and thy used it as a cycle didn't even get to ec. I was only on 2 menopur for all of that cycle for about 14 days ended up with over 50 follicles so couldn't carry on as i would have over stimmed. My eggs hadn't even grown to 15mm either which is what they like them to be for collection.

Ps sorry for the long posts i am not actually working at the min so have all the time in the world to post lol! Hence the 70 odd that I've already done already! Oops!!


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles,

The blood tests test for E2 (estradiol) and FSH and LH levels. 
My clinic doesn't do a beta test either hun, a hpt is enough for them. 
Ohh let me know how dark that second line is tonight !!

My menopur, we had to mix the water with the powder in the vial (little glass bottle) then we just use the solution in the vial until it runs out? Then we have another one to mix and use.

I was shocked that they didn't just have me on one tablet and gradually increase, I'm guessing it's to shock my body maybe?! If I didn't think it was a wonder drug I'd just be taking the one tablet a day until I don't feel sick, but I honestly think it is, so sticking with the two tablets. 

Oh god, I've got 41 follicles and that was before any drugs  I'm hoping they sort themselves out. At my clinic they want them to be 18mm. So strange how different clinics have different rules.

No need to apologise for the posts at all hun 

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Rachel- I'm not sure on how many scan it seems so long ago but i remember having then everyother day near the end of injecting. 
Ginger is the best ever and try not to think about feeling sick as i find myself making the feeling worse when i was thinking about it. (if that makes sense lol)
I was the same on the mixing thing and a bottle would last a few days.
Dreamer- I only really got OHHS once i become pregnant so that is very true it kick starts it once its mixed with pregnancy hormones. 
xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

It's so strange how different clinics run by different rules. So wen you go back to the hosp will they do a scan and bloods or just one of them 2?
My clinic is only open mon-fri and the phone lines are manned between 7 am-1pm. Usually if u call they don't answer so you end up leaving a message and they get back to you when they can!

I am so confused on the menopur thing. Each day DH would use 3 small bottles of menopur powder and mix it together with one water. The bottle didn't last a few days only for that one injection then the next day start again with 3 brand new bottles into one water and so on...

X


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Maybe it was a different brand or something? What ever they are they both seem to work lol xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I forgot to ask girls

Rach- have u been offered eeva? We got it in our cycle a machine that looks at the embryos it was 700 pound in our last cycle only became nhs funded as of July this year!

Charl- did u use eeva? 

If u girls are confused google it, be easier than me trying to explain it. I had my embryo transfer at the Hewitt fertility centre in Liverpool women's hospital they have the eeva machine there.

Charl prob a different mixture it just confuses me how the mixture stays made up in the bottle for 4 days?!! Surely you would need fresh every day! Maybe i have read into wrong not sure. Like you said as long as it works that's all that matters 


Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have never seen it before i will have to google it.  Where about do you live if you went to liverpool xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Charl-
I live near Chester well a little village about ten miles away from Chester it's in the sticks lol!
The Hewitt centre at liverpool was the closest embryology lab for us, although I had all my treatment, scans and ec at countess of chester hospital!

Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.liverpoolwomens.nhs.uk/news_centre/news/first_to_offer_patients_new_breakthrough_ivf.aspx

Try that website 
Xx

/links


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Did you see that IVF programme on the telly a about 10months ago which as based there? It was really good and it looked like an amazing place for treatment! x


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Charl, that makes total sense to me. Touchwood today hasn't been too bad. Still feeling a bit eurgh (only was to describe it lol) but don't feel as if I'm going to be throwing up. Like I said touchwood lol. 
DP is being sent to the shop for some ginger biscuits and I'll have one after taking my metformin and hopefully that'll stave off feeling sick.

Skittles, I've never heard of that eeva, but like Charl, I'll be googling it  no one has ever mentioned it, so I don't think my clinic (St Mary's in Manchester) have/use it.
I agree with the menopur, it must be a different brand, but it obviously worked for both of you 

I rang my clinic this afternoon to query about my scan/bloods and they said the only difference with being high risk of OHSS is you have a blood test on day 3 (yesterday), I'm in on Thursday for a blood test and then in on Saturday for bloods and scan. My E2 was 722...huge leap from 57 on Saturday, the nurse said it's good as I'm responding, but not under or over responding. So we'll see what it is on Thursday. 
She also said the sickness feeling and thirsty feeling is definitely down to the metformin.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Charl
No i missed that gutted!! Yeah it's an amazing place, when u went from my embryo transfer even tho i was only there for half an hour or so i got my own room with a bed,TV and toilet, robe and slippers! Every where in the centre is full of spotlights, laminate flooring and glass doors it's gorgeous!!
You also got free tea coffee hot choc and water in the waiting room!

Rach- try the website out!


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer- I just had a looks and it sounds really good but looks like its on in Liverpool at the moment. The programme was fantastic see if you can find it on utube? It showed four couples havng ivf/icsi. Three of them were in there late 30's and the one couple was in our age range and the only one which it worked on was the one in our age which gave me an amazing amount of hope. 
Rachel- Thats great if they are happy with you at the moment all you can do is take each day as it comes and the nurses have totell the truth so if they are happy then thats great! Don't let yourself get hungry on the tablets as thats what used to make it worse for me!! xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles, I've just looked up that website, that technology is amazing !!

Charl, do you remember what the show was called/which channel it was on? Definitley going to give it a watch. I'm hoping tomorrow will be the same as today and my body is getting used to the metformin. 2 injections to do tonight too 

I'm going to try and blag DP's head so I can get McDonald's or chippy for tea, I know I should be eating healthy but I've had lots of fruit throughout the day, and I'm sure a little treat won't hurt !!

It's all exciting this IVF treatment now, especially as I know the drugs are working with my body. Had a weird twinge where my left ovary was, hoping this is a good sign. I'm not even in the 2ww yet and I'm already reading into every twinge haha. 

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Im not sure what it was called but it should come up on Utube i did have it saved on my TV recordings but BT did an update 2months ago and cleared it off.
I will try and find it on google and utube.
Which clinic are you using Rachel?

xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah it is pretty amazing isn't it? That's the machine that picked our future babies. We have 2 little 5 day blasts on ice at the momment and they will freeze them for us for 10 years.
Will def have to watch that programme.

Rachel u will feel twinges hun that's all normal shows that the injections are working. I think u deserve chippy tea...yum!

X


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Was it called baby makers and was it on bbc one


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Do either of u girls work?

I've been off work sick for the past 4 weeks lol! DH does not want me to go back now but I get bored in the day although I've really enjoyed my time off!!

Rachel- forgot to say when I started met and felt a bit sick. The same day i started to feel better in the evening and decided to eat a mcdonalds and i threw it all up that night, so just beware lol!! Your tummy will be very sensitive at the min

X


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Charl, I'm going to have a look on YouTube and try and find it. On at St Mary's hospital in Manchester for my treatment, I live in Preston though 

Skittles, thanks for the reassurance hun  it only lasted a few seconds, I was hoping it just meant that everything was working.
I'm sure I saw that machine on the news a few months ago, how brilliant that the new technology helped choose your future baby  
I definitely think I deserve a chippy tea lol DP agrees, he's just nipped to the shop for my ginger biscuits too.

I lost my job not long ago (got made redundant) and due to the IVF treatment which was looming, we decided that for the time being I wouldn't look for the time being. Do works but luckily his boss is fantastic about the treatment and is giving him more time off than is needed too. Also when DP's dad passed away a few years ago he left us some money, so that's helping a lot too. Haha sorry for the life-story bit there  
I think you need to do what's right by you and your DH with regards to going back to work. Luckily we were in a position for me to take some time out for a while, but I know not everyone has a choice.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

It's a hard desicion but i don't know what to do! I'm quite relaxed being off however I'm a little bored. I know women out there would kill to be in my position because I am lucky enough to not have to work financially speaking!
Desicions desicions! Just don't know what to do!!

How do you find not working? What do u do with your day?

X


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just thought i would let u know just did poas. Hospital advised me to re test a week after otd which is tomoz but wanted to do it earlier! It's a huge bfp, line couldn't be clearer! It's now 17dp5dt and I've done it in the evening as well. Sorry for tmi but i prefer to pee in a plastic cup then dip the test. My wee was so clear too as I've drunk at least 3 litres of water today!! So looking good.
Stay strong little one.. This really is a dream come true

Check out my profile pic  that's tonight's


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles, 
At first I really loved it, I must admit I get so bored now. I just do the general housework really and all the stuff you'd do over weekends or on your days off.

Have you got a time frame as to when you'll have to decide?

Yayyyyy I knew you'd get a dark line, no mistaking it now hun, you are PREGNANT !! 

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

Thanks hun. I will need to let work know this week as I am due back next week eek!! Neil's like do you really wanna go back? I'm like no!! But i don't know if I'm the right type of person to be at home alone all day, i can't relax very well, i don't see many friends only really have my best friend Amy but she works 24 7 if she's not wrkin she's lookin after her little boy. I spend a lot of time with Neil's mum we love costa, window shoppin,spas and treatments but u can't do that every day can u??

I don't know i might go back for a few months work before Xmas to get extra cash in then quit lol!

Need to ring work tomorrow and have a pregnancy risk assessment done if i decide to go back so i know what to lift and not to lift. 

Still cannot believe I'm pregnant, i keep worrying it's going to be an ectopic pregnancy like my last 2 pregnancies were. So worried about it need to stay positive tho!!

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles,
I've only just seen your comment about eating the McDonald's and it making you sick. I'm going to go back to eating healthily tomorrow I think. Really enjoyed my chippy tea and feel ok but think it was just too much grease lol.

I don't see many people I must admit, but I quite enjoy it that way at the moment, much less drama !! Lol

You have to do what's right by you. How about you do your pregnancy risk assessment and take it from there? 
I have a really good feeling hun that your pregnancy will go well and your little bean will set up home for the coming months, always have, ever since all those months ago when we first started talking.

You were 100% right about the centrotide, it stung like hell and left a big red rash and raised my skin. The menopur didn't sting at all tonight.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

Aw thanks hun so do i. I'm worried woke up this morning with brown blood in my knickers, not like a period more like a smear of it. Re tested its a clear positive but why the blood??
Can anyone help??

X


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Dreamer87  brown blood (old blood) is very common in early pregnancy hun so try to not worry too much (I know easier said than done). You may want to start posting on the waiting for early scan thread to help you through the this early stage http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312380.0 for added support and advice.

Take care hun

xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thankyou so much cherry tree

That's really helpful i was just looking for another thread to try and post my worries on to women that are in a similar position to me.
Thankyou again for the reassurance and taking time to post

Dreamer
X


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles,
Brown blood is old blood, maybe it's everything shifting round making room for the bean? 
Sorry I'm not much help hun 

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Girl
Dreamer- Please don't worry about the brow blood thin I had this in early pregnancy, you have to just remember what our poor bodies have been involved in. All that prodding and probing when they do the EC and then ET there are bound to be bleeds and some that cant get out so go into a brown colour over time so when it does come out its looks weird. That test couldn't be more positive if it tried lol  sooo exciting!!! I'm still not sure on the name of the programme on the telly I cant seem to find it,
I have sent you the scan pictures at 7and 8weeks so focus on counting the days till you have your first scan. I will send the others later as they are in my car and I have my DP truck today as was picking up a nursing chair whoop. And yes I do work I finish on the 1stNovemeber at 38weeks 

Rachel-  How are you feeling today after the chippy tea lol hope your still doing well with the injections.
xxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Charl, I was feeling fine until I had my metformin this morning, then started to feel sick again but I had a ginger biscuit and it's not as bad now. I'm sure my body has started to get used to them now. The injections are still going ok. The menopur is fine now, the centrotide stung like hell and made my skin raised and have a rash, but because of you girls I expected it 

Ohh not long now until you finish work then. How are you feeling?

Skittles, hope you're feeling better? Charl is right, that line couldn't be anymore darker if it tried !!

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks girls you have both made me feel so much better!!

That pic i uploaded today is my test i took first thing this morning! I know the line is the darkest it's ever been. I re did the test as I was told too by clinic!

I'm glad you had a bleed too charl, it's so unexpected to see it tho! I woke up having slept through all night last night and was desp for a wee, so half asleep sat on the loo peeing into a cup(lol lovely image) and saw the brownish blood in nics. 
I seem to have had the tiniest bit on my pantyliner since this morning and a bit of brown when i wipe after a wee. God dignity goes right out of window doesn't it lol 
Anyway no pain or cramps at all and feel well, clinic are not concerned at all either!

Rach- I'm sorry your feeling sick again hun the only thing i can suggest is ginger bics or arrowroot bics or failin that a plain bic! Get some tonic water or flat diet coke down u aswell.(if u like them that is)

Thanks again girlies

Ps thankyou so much for the scan pics they are amazing!


Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've also started with AF cramps aswell 

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh hun  are they severe? I've heard AF like cramps are very common in early pregnancy. It might be worth you ringing the clinic maybe?
I wish I could say something that could help hun 

I have everything crossed that it's all normal  

 xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer- I was doubled over in pain the first few weeks and was in a mad panic it happened again at 14 weeks its just your body changing with the new addition.x
Rachel- Im feeling ok I had a midwifes app this morning as im 32weeks today so got to book my hospital visit to have a tour round before the labour day 
You just stick to those bics and it will all be worth it in the end xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

They have gone now only lasted few mins. This part is worse than the 2ww just want scan date to hurry up! I know you can't say for sure but do u think these are all signs that everything is going to be ok?

I'm such a worrier this isn't good for someone who suffers with health anxiety and general anxiety disorder eek

I've got another sick note for 2 weeks  back to work on 14th October 
Just goin to chill


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Charl, ohh I bet you're getting excited now  don't you have another scan at 34 weeks? I'm sure it was you that said you needed it. 
I must admit the ginger biscuits are actually helping. Going to have a mini bath soon too as I think that'll help. Me and DP have to be up about 5ish in the morning as I've got another blood test in the morning. Already feel like I could sleep for a week !!

Skittles, I've obviously not been in your position (fingers crossed yet), but when I am I know I'll be the exact same as you, every little twinge/pain I'll start in panic mode. 
From what I've heard off other women, it's completely normal as it's just your body shifting around making room for the pregnancy. 
How did your risk assessment go today for work?

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer- When is was happening to me it felt like it couldn't be normal but I was told not to worry and I think you panic the whole way when your pregnant and will do till the birth so its all normal. Just take it easy and relax! xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah I have a scan in two weeks at 34weeks to see if the baby is head down which she/he was this morning but has moved since then lol


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Exciting times ahead for you Charl xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks girls

Trying to chill now watching magaluf weekender it's making me feel better seeing everyone so drunk and hungover and so happy to not be them right now lol!

Well i hope it's all normal honestly this ivf process is draining man

Rach- LOVE the tatt! When/ where did u get it done?!

Charl thanks hun am goin to try and chill now 
Rach- i didn't have the risk assessment lol instead i told them i was off for another 2 weeks on the sick. I return on the 14 th October can't settle at wrk really till I've had my scan!


Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

So pleased you're chilling out now. Haha I love that show, makes me realise why I stopped drinking too lol.

I agree, the whole process knackers you out !!

Thanks hun, I got it in July and I've got it over a scar I have from my second lap and dye where they tried to remove some adhesions from my ovary. So, thought it was the perfect place to put it 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi girls
Rach- hope ur feelin ok with the met and the bics are helping? How you feeling on injections? It's day 6 on them now isn't it?

Hi charl hope ur ok, thank you both for the reassurance yesterday had no more brown blood and feel fine! 
Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles, 
I'm still feeling a bit eurgh off the metformin, but it's getting better and the biscuits are helping slightly 
Yep I'm on day 6 now, so went in for a blood test, no phone call so my doses are staying the same. Back in on Saturday for bloods and a scan  
Not having any problems with the injections, but two of the centrotides yesterday had to be thrown away because the powder just clumped and didn't dissolve. Got some more today though so all is good 

Quick question, I went for a wee before and there was a tiny streak of brownish/dark red blood?! I'm just wondering if that's normal or not?!

How are you feeling today? How did your risk assessment go?

Charl, hope you're ok today?

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

Aww bless hun, not a lot u can do i'm afraid with regards to met, just keep doing what your doing and grin and bear it. Well done tho for being so positive about it! Keep it up 
Good luck for Saturday hun, hope ur feeling ok  on the injections??
Yes now, cetrotide is a bugger to dissolve, not that i actually did it but watched Neil do it. You have to wait ages for it to dissolve and turn the bottle really slow don't shake it up as it will fizz and then you won't be able to use it! Sometimes Neil was there for ages trying to patiently let it dissolve lol!!

Brownish/dark red blood? Have u recently had your period? If so could be a little bit of old blood from AF. Or if you have had a scan since after your period could have messed things up a little down there? Or perhaps intercourse? Although I think we were told no sex through stimming!!

I don't remember having any bleeding through injections hun(other than AF) could be a number of things, u are being pumped full of hormones aswell so could be anything like that.

I'm feeling fine sore boobs, tired the usual no more brown blood 

I Havnt been back to work hun just called them to say i will be off sick for another two weeks starting mon. I'm actually not due back now until mon 14th oct! Woop! By then i will know more as I will have had scan! Won't settle until then.

X


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles,
I'm sure my body will adjust to the metformin. (Hoping so at least). 
Yep feeling fine off the injections  
I actually enjoy doing the "prep" work for the injections, I'll try and leave the centrotide a little longer tonight (doing them in about 15 min). The nurse gave me 4 more boxes of it, so hopefully they'll last me now.

AF finished Monday, I rang the clinic to make sure and she said it wasn't a problem. She just said if the bleeding gets heavier or continues then to just mention it to the sonographer on Saturday as they check my lining anyway. So I'm not worried anymore and touchwood there's not been anymore since. I'm guessing it was just left over from AF. (TMI lol).

Definitely a good sign that you're tired and that you have sore boobs !! I'm pleased there's no more bleeding too.

I think it's a good thing that you're not going back until the 14th, gives you more time to have a think as to whether you're going back or not too !! 
I'm sure all will go great with your scan hun. 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Rach

How did the cetrotide go? Good your feeling good tho hun.. Good sign 
Is your clinic 24 hours?? Ours is only from 7am -5pm ! Half the time they don't answer the phone and you have to leave a message . I can't complain tho as they done a good job with me so far!!

I kinda don't want to go back to work but we will see!

Off to cheshire oaks tonight for the midnight launch of the new Fifa game(Lewis will be impressed lol) not for me it's for neil and his nephew thought i might pop along too!!

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles,
The centrotide actually went surprisingly well, apart from the obvious rash etc. 

The phone lines are open 7am-4pm and there's no answer phone, it usually takes quite a while to get through as they're always busy though, but they're really helpful, can't fault my clinic, hope I can still say that at the end of treatment.

Just take these next few weeks and think things over, even if you decide to not go back for a few months etc. you need to do what's right by you, Neil and the bean 

Haha I just told him and he's impressed. Did he get GTA? Lewis went to the launch for that 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ha ha!no he didn't go to GTA but his nephew did and also had the day of school just to play it. Lol!

Glad the cetrotide went ok!

Yeah will have to think it over... Got a few weeks yet to consider things!!

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

How did you find the launch? 
Haha I know a lot of people that took a few days off work after the launch of GTA.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well...
I was all set for going then started watching family guy and got settled so then decided to stay in as i am not the best at staying awake and need my sleep !

Been out this morning came home at half one fell asleep and just woke up! Still feel tired tho! My boobs are really sore today, like actually painful when I get up from lying down etc!!

How u feelin on injections and met hun? Day 7?? How quick has it gone?!

X


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Good on you hun, you definitely need your rest !!
Another good sign (although probably doesn't feel like it) with your boobs being sore and painful 

Feeling ok today with them all, the metformin is still giving me a bit of bother, but think in a few days I'll be back to normal. 
I know !! Can't believe I'm already on Day 7, it's gone really quickly.
I'm hoping after my scan tomorrow I'll have some good news about how many follicles I've got and at what sizes. Fingers crossed they say I'm almost ready for my trigger !! Exciting/scary times ahead !!

I've got my sister nipping round at lunchtime tomorrow, so no doubt once she's gone I'll have a nap for a couple of hours, constantly tired at the minute, at least you have an excuse !! They do say that our bodies do the best work whilst we're asleep, so I'm taking it as a good sign that I want to sleep, hoping it means that my follicles are growing nicely  

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ooooooo exciting!!!!!!

You will have to let me know how you get on tomorrow!! How exciting for you. Before you know it you will be joining me hun with that !!! Woop woop!!! Bump buddies!!!!! 
Getting far to carried away there hun sorry lol!!

Wow 7 days how is ur tummy feeling??

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with positive thinking, we WILL be bump buddies   

Will definitely let you know tomorrow, hopefully it'll be good news !!

I actually can't believe it's been 7 days already, doesn't feel that long at all lol. My tummy's feeling ok, a bit swollen/bloated, not sore, but getting uncomfortable now, definitely understand that heavy feeling you told me about too !! Finding it hard to get comfy in bed, which isn't good seeing as we have to be up when it's still dark lol. So I'm hoping all those are good signs and I'll be ready soon.

Did you have a sedation for your EC? I'm not worried about the procedure at all, just the numbers !!

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I certainly did have sedation and it was bliss!!!i felt the speculum then next min i was out for the count! U wake up so quick aswell!! They woke me up and told me straight away that I had 11 eggs made me sit up and then stand up and lie in another bed and wheeled me back to the unit! I was then havin tea and toast(really proud of myself ) i had worked myself up big time about it, it was the bit i dreaded the most about the whole ivf process and in fact it was by far the easiest!!!

I was in a bit of pain after not gunna lie but the girl opposite me had no pain at all she didn't need any pain relief! I had shootin pain up my bum and up the love chute, i couldn't wee they needed to me to wee before I went home! I did wee finally after pain relief!! There was a tiny bit of spotting of blood on the paper too! All normal tho hun. I had paracetamol and 2 codeine. I realised after a few days tho that the pain i was feeling was trapped wind(down below!) i know it sounds weird but i suppose air gets in lol in a weird way!!

They collected 12 eggs from me. 11 of them fertilised.
At the lab, 1 of out of the 11 didn't make it. So that left 10. 5 of them 10 went to blast stage the other 5 weren't suitable for freezing. Out of the 5 blasts 2 wernt suitable for freezing but there were 3 good little ones. Out of them 3 one was transferred the other 2 babies are frozen(bless them) but the 2 that are frozen are good 5 day blasts again same as this one.


Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm not worried over the sedation bit, I think I'll cope fine with that as I've heard (like you just said) that it's bliss.
I'm a bit concerned over the pain aspect, but I suppose the more eggs they get, the more pain you'll be in?! No idea if I'm right on that one lol but on that basis, I hope I'm in pain   crazy how my mind works sometimes lol.

Did you have a scan just before you triggered, if you did, do you remember how many follicles they counted?
Were you worried over the numbers at any stage? That's the one thing I'm worried over.

There's always something to worry about throughout all of this isn't there?!

xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes hun your correct. The more eggs they retrieve the more discomfort you will probably feel after as they have to keep puncturing your vaginal wall and each follie, obv the more they do that the more it may be a little uncomfortable afterwards.

I had a scan on the fri(day before trigger) they counted at least 20 follies but the scan didn't show up any that may have been around the back of the ovary. Obv tho, that was just an estimate as at collection they only got 12. It all comes down to the quality of the eggs at ec, not how many at the scan as you can see from my experience!!

No the numbers were never a worry for me just the high risk of ohss, and the ec procedure!!

Yes hun, i worried all the way through stimming, after ec, after et and even now . This bit tho is by far the worse, waiting for that scan. I don't know if part if my anxiety over this tho is because I've experienced 2 ectopic pregnancies in my Fallopian tubes so half of me worries it will be another ectopic pregnancy. I don't know if you know but the word 'ectopic' means somewhere where it shouldn't me so ectopic doesn't necessarily occur in the tubes it can be in the abdomen or out of the womb!
So that's my main concern. And of course that bean is ok and hopefully see a heart beat that would be amazing !!
Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahh, I'm actually amazed that I was right on that one, fingers crossed I'm in a lot of discomfort then 


I'm definitely worried over the numbers side of things, the number of follicles I have tomorrow, the number of follicles I have at trigger, the amount of eggs they retrieve, how many out of those eggs are mature, how many fertilise. So, all the things I can't possibly change lol. 


I've known I was at high risk since I first started researching IVF all those years ago, didn't realise just how high a risk until our consultation. I've not really worried too much over it, trying to drink lots and attempting not to think about overstimulating. As long as I get to EC then I'll be happy, even if they have to freeze all, I'll be happy that I got to EC. If that makes any sense whatsoever?


I don't think the worrying will ever stop either. Try to not think about having another ectopic (easier said than done I know), just do what you're doing, lots of relaxing and plenty of rest !! I have everything crossed for you. I just know that all is going to be ok at the scan and you'll hopefully be able to see your little beans heartbeat flickering away.   


I've only just realised the time    I have to be up before 5.30. Oops lol.


xxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Aww thanks so much hun,
Just try not to worry about your numbers as you say you can't change or do anything about them! I bet you will get lots of little eggies 

How one you have to be up so early? How long does it take to get to your hosp? Takes me 15 mins xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach!
Waitin in suspense here!!

..............

He he he
Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

It takes us between 45 minutes to an hour and 20 mins on a weekend and takes us between an hour and a half and two hours on a weekday. I envy you living so close lol.

Sorry hun, was throwing up this morning  so when we got home, I had a slice of toast and my stupid metformin tablet and had a nap.

Good news today, not ready to trigger just yet but I'm back in on Monday for another scan and blood tests. 
She said I have; 12 "sizeable follicles", 2x 19mm, 1x 17mm, 2x 16mm, 6x 15mm and 1x 14mm.
Also I have 20 more smaller ones on my left ovary and over 25 on my right.

I think they'll want me to trigger on Monday/Tuesday.

I'm really happy with the numbers, would of loved a few more, but I'm happy with double figures 

Hope you're doing ok today my lovely 

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yay!!

Bring on the ec!!! Woo hoo!! They are great numbers hun ur responding fab! U never know few more days of stimming and could be more!!!

Ha ha, been waitin all day for a post! Wondering how you got on!!

Omg you poor thing throwing up hun! Is it the metformin?
I've been feeling sick this afternoon too  to top it all off I've gone over on my ankle it absolutly kills! I nearly cried with the pain when I did it! Middle of chester infrint of everyone lol!

My mum used to be a paramedic so she said to go to hers so she can check it out to see if i need to go to a&e!will let u know the out come!

X


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know  being on the EC  
I'm happy with the number, hope my little eggs are good quality now and you're right, a few days longer and I may have more. 

Haha sorry hun.  Definitely the metformin that made me throw up  feeling okish now, going to cook a late Chinese for my tea, couldn't stomach anything earlier.

Oh hun  hope you're not still feeling sick? Oh god, how did you hurt your ankle? What's your mum said about it? Have everything crossed that it's not hurt too badly !! Make sure you're bloody resting woman and taking it easy !! 

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Feeling ok now. Made wraps for tea i only had 2 Neil's had 5 lol! He's got a good appetite, still can't understand how I'm still a stone heavier than him ha ha!

Went my mums winged like a baby, she was turning my ankle in all sorts of directions! She reckoned i should have gone to a&e however it's Saturday night and will be there till midnight as it will be full of drinks too! She bandaged it up anyway. It starting to bruise already!!
Oh well will see how it is tomorrow!

My cat is sniffing for chicken i fried earlier, cheeky boy he is so cute 

Hope ur feeling better! 

My mum bless her, she went out and bought me a bra without under wire to help with the soreness of my boobs! It's like a proper granny bra! My whole family were laughing at me before as I was limping around taking the mick!
Lol!

X


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad you're feeling better now, I can't wait to get my appetite back. Didn't even have a third of my tea 

That's what mums are for, to be whinged at  see how it is in the morning and if it's still bad, take a little day trip out to a&e. Hopefully after a good nights sleep it'll start to mend itself.

Both of my dogs are cheeky little buggers at times too. Got to love them though 

I'm feeling a bit better. I'm hoping a little lie in tomorrow will help. 

Aww bless your mum. Now you've for a granny bra to match your hobbly granny walk  hope the bra helps at least.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hay Rach
Good luck tomoz hun with scan and bloods!
Hope ur feeling better today

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank-you hun  I'm really hoping they'll let me trigger as I'm getting uncomfortable now. I rang them today and they said I'm only in for a scan tomorrow too. I asked the nurse if she said I'd be able to trigger and she said it obviously depends on my scan but she thinks I should be ready tomorrow. 

How's your ankle doing?

I'm feeling a little better today, still feeling sick but it's easing off.

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Its still swollen! Bit sore but ok! Been limping on it all day seems to help! I'm not one for relaxing you've probably gathered that already!!

Well good luck
Will expect a post tomoz!!

X


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

HI Girls 
How are you getting on today? xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi charl hun,

How are u? I'm fine. This is a strange one but I'm currently experiencing a 'blood' taste in my mouth! It feels like i have cut my mouth but i haven't!!! I believe its a pregnancy symptom, I'm counting down the days until my scan a week today  really excited and feeling more positive about things now. Had no more bleeding just terribly sore boobs. Calculator reckons I'm 6 weeks today 

Rach- how did u get on at the clinic? 

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Girls, 
Well, it's not such good news from me. I had my scan today and I'm not triggering. All my follicles have changed, the 2 that were 19 have vanished, my biggest now is 18, my 6 that were at 15, have shrunk. There's lots of little ones too.  
I'm back in on Wednesday for another scan and the nurse said I should be ready to trigger then? Although they said that on Saturday, so taking that with a pinch of salt.

Hope you're both ok

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Aw Rach,
Can't believe it hun, i wonder whats happened??!   how have they Vanished? It was looking so good??It sounds similar situation to my first cycle, i had lots and lots of follies but they just didn't grow. However yours had grown but now shrunk? I didn't even know that could happen when your still taking the menopur?What did they say it could be?Prepare yourself for the worse hun, i don't want to sound hard but it happened to me. If they cancel your cycle they should learn from it and try a different way next time. Bless you it's so hard i know but i understand completely how u feel.
However, there may still be a chance that they grow again maybe for Wednesday i will keep everything crossed for u hun. Have they increased your dosage at all?

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer- yeah that is a symptom I get a nasty feeling like when you have swallowed a tablet without water like its stuck in your throat.
Rach- On my cycle I had set backs like I was meant to have EC on the Monday but it had to be put back a few days because they hadn't grown as much as hoped and I felt like all was lost but until they say that it isn't going to work this time then your still very much in the game. Hold on in there.
I'm good growing by the day and very much ready for maternity leave now lol xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks girls, can't lie though I was devastated 

Skittles, they couldn't offer me an explanation. The nurse even brought the sonographer in so she could "explain herself" (her words, not mine lol). I don't think it's all over  but definitely prepared for the worst. 
The sonographer did say that my follicles were all squishing together. I honestly think she didn't count them correctly or measured them properly either. The nurse agreed with me and said that something didn't look right with the numbers/sizes. Apparently my 2 that were 19 just vanished, that's the only explanation I got.
They've kept my doses the same too.

Charl, such a roller-coaster isn't it. Definitely still in the game  I bet you can't wait now !! When do you finish for your maternity leave?

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

im meant to be going on maternity leave from the 1st of November but thinking of going earlier as getting pretty big now and being sat in the office seems to make my feet swell etc. xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good luck for Wednesday hun.

Will be thinkin of u and keeping FC!!

Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good luck for today Rach!

Let me know how u get on! What time is your appointment hun?

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just got home from my scan now, my appointment was at 9.40, but I was late there. Anyway, what a bloody palaver it was. I've 26 that are 18mm and anime and I have 25 that are 15mm. She also found that my left ovary had a fluid filled sac that was filed with blood that measured 6.5cm by 6.5cm, she said she hadn't seen anything like it before, so did the nurses. I got told they'd have to bring it up with the consultant at lunchtime and I'd either be triggering or cancelled. I got a call when I was about 5/10 min away from the hospital asking me to go straight back as the consultant wanted to see me and examine me. Anyway, she did that and she said herself she didn't know what the sac was and why it was there. I'm still triggering tonight, just waiting on a call to tell me what time. I've been warned that if they get 30+ eggs then they will freeze them all and I'll have to wait at least 3 months before FET.
I'm just happy I'm getting to EC on Friday. Fingers crossed for me please 

Hope you're doing well?

Just making Lewis make me a bru as we've only just got in and I told him I had to post on here haha. In lots of pain now, but I'll live 
Will let you know what time I'm triggering.

Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach
Hi hun! Sorry for late reply i have been 'busy' today, shopping and coffee u know how it is lady of leisure i am now!! He he, could get used to this way of life 
Omg what a palaver! Sounds well stressful lol! So why did the consultant want to 'examine' u? What exactly was he looking for lol!!! How come ur in pain hun?? Get some ibuprofen and paracetamol (u an take them both together)a warm bath, pj's on, cuppa and early night!!!Get Lewis to make ur tea 
Well.... Good news hun ur triggering woo hoo!!

Have you had a call yet to let you know what time your triggering? Is it ovitrelle? That's what I had.

Exciting times... Will be thinking of u on Friday hun, u will be fine. If they have to freeze that's still ok we will still be bump buddies i bet i will be delivering the time ur due ur 12 week/20 week scan? What u reckon?!!! 

So pleased hun!!

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Haha it's not so bad this lady of leisure stuff is it 

Was so stressed earlier, especially when I got told I'm either going to be triggering or cancelled. 
God you make me chuckle !! I actually have no idea why she wanted to examine me or what she was rummaging for either !! All I know is I actually wanted to kick her in the face when she was poking and prodding, it hurt so much.

In pain (I think) because of this "free fluid" and also the 51 follies, the nurse did say it was normal to be uncomfortable/sore with the amount, but that the pain is probably down to the fluid  just wish they could tell me what it is and why it's there !! But hopefully will find out more after EC.

I may take se ibruprofen, didn't know I was allowed, I may send Lewis to the shop to get me some paracetamol too !! I had a lovely bath earlier, didn't help much though, but pjs went straight on after 
He's definitely making tea too, can't bend down to get in the oven now haha.

I'm triggering at 10.30 tonight  so pleased that I'll at least make it to EC, even if they do have to freeze all of them. My trigger shot is pregnyl, 5000iu I think it is.

We shall definitely be bump buddies, even if it is for only a little while as you'll be close to having your not so little bean 

How long did your EC take hun? I shall definitely be posting as soon as I can on Friday to let you know how many little eggies they got and whether or not I'm freezing all.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Rach
How sexist of me thinking the consultant was a man! Tut tut! He he 
Lol at the comment about kicking her in the face! I can just imagine how annoying that was for u and how stressed you must have been lol!!  

Aww bless the 'free fluid' was something they we're looking for inside me, they couldn't actually see any fluid so i think that's why i maybe wasn't in pain like u were!
God you've had it rough haven't u hun? First the met making you sick, then the free fluid and then yesterday's palaver!!It's so stressful isn't it? I never knew how stressful this whole process was and tbh u never stop worrying!!

All i can say is hun the more eggs the better!! If they have to freeze them then that will give u a good few months to let your body settle and let it get back to normal. Just think you don't want to have et when your feeling like you are as you well know ohss can worsen with pregnancy.
Like you said its brill news your getting to ec 
I will 100% keep everything crossed for tomorrow!! What time is ec?
Mine took them about 45 minutes(might have been a little under 45)But you don't feel anything and they tell you how many egglets as soon as you come round which is very quick with sedation!!

How u feeling today??

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles (still can't call you anything else  )

Haha I assumed it would be a man too until she walked in, I think because most consultants are male I goes in the gynae/fertility sector. 

The fluid would definitely explain the amount of pain I'm in. It's been a rough road hasn't it?! Thankfully the metformin hasn't been given me any trouble the last fee days haha Sod's law isn't it?! I'm guessing if I don't make it to ET, I won't need to take it anymore JUST as body has sorted it out too lol.

You're lucky hun, I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone, it's a mixture of pain/uncomfortableness/soreness, mainly pain though, I'll live 

I'm just hoping my eggs are good quality now, always something to worry over lol. You're definitely right hun, if they need to freeze them all, then that'll be the right choice. I'm just lucky to have made it to EC tomorrow.
I took my trigger at 10.30, so it'll be around 10.30ish tomorrow 

I'm not worried over the procedure, just the numbers. I just hope I feel better after the EC, or at least a few days later.

I'm feeling much better today, still in a lot of pain, but I just want to get going with tomorrow now and fine out my numbers and also find out what this fluid is too !!

How you feeling today hun?

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm feeling a little sicky today, full of wind too lol!!
Just at my mum in laws she is looking after me making me teas and giving me choc to make me feel better 

The free fluid is a normal thing hun don't worry!! It's to do with over responding they checked me for it so it does happen.

Sounds like you've responded more than i did with those numbers!! Oooooo exciting times for u! Is there any chance of a fresh transfer?

U know when they cancelled my last ivf cycle back in march? Well they kept me on the met since then I'm still on it now and will be until 12 weeks. Surely it would make more sense to keep u on it??

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like your little bean is making itself well and truly known  making sure you don't forget about him/her  I'm pleased you're being well looked after though 

Only 4 more days hun and you'll be able to relax, albeit slightly !!

I'm hoping tomorrow they may be able to possibly drain the fluid? Don't know how it works though lol and if they can even do it.

I've responded ridiculously well lol too bloody well. I was worried I wouldn't be able to respond properly too lol.

There's a very slight chance I could have a fresh transfer, it all depends how many little eggs they get tomorrow. 

That would make more sense to me if they just kept me on it until my FET, definitely be a question I'll ask tomorrow, especially now my body is getting used to them too.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am keeping my fingers crossed for a fresh transfer.....ooooo exciting! There is hope hun, as I said i was scheduled for frozen transfer the whole time! My re even wrote to my gp saying 'she is very aware that this will be a frozen transfer'. I ended up having fresh transfer! Could be you too!!!!!!

I think they do drain fluid yes, they will prob let you know wen you've come round if there was fluid. They told me when I came round there was no free fluid!

I had to be nil by mouth from midnight on the sun and my ec was scheduled for 7.30 am next morning. Have u got to do the same?

Def ask about the met at least if you stay on it your body will be used to it and it will be well in your system. Yes this little one is giving me grief today. Was feeling sicky yday too. All fun and games! I don't mind it i know it's only short term and means everything is working as it should!! 

4 days to go.... Eeek!! Nervous but excited! Feel more positive about it all now espesh as the days go on. I don't believe it's an ectopic anymore as I was very ill around this time when I had my last 2.I just hope it's all ok and baby bean is snug and happy. 

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've still everything crossed for a fresh transfer, but
Que Sera, Sera 
I will know tomorrow either way, one more sleep !! If I can get comfy lol.

I know there was a hefty amount of fluid there yesterday, hoping it's not increased, but will know tomorrow.

Yep I'm nil by mouth from midnight tonight, but I'm allowed a small glass of water before 7am, you're lucky your EC was so early, mines at 10.30, so I think I'm near the end of the list  wouldn't mind but we have to be there between 7.30 & 7.45, so going be a long long morning !! Hopefully get some good news by the end of it though.

I don't think it'll be fair for them to tell me to come off the met and then want me back on them for my FET, so will see what they say, but I just feel it makes more sense to do with me what they did with you and just keep me on them.

I'm pleased you've relaxed slightly now about it being an ectopic. It's natural to be nervous hun, but I know that all will be fine and you'll see your little growing bean  what times your scan booked?

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I had to be at the clinic for 7.30 am however didn't go in the room for ec until 8.45! Then came out about 9.30 am.

As soon as i got there they sat me in the bed and told me to put a gown on. Asked a series of questions, handed my consent form in. Asked me to go loo before I went in the room and also the anesnathist came round and told me about the sedation and what it entailed and if i had any questions! When it was my time i was asked to walk into the ec room(quite a few people in there already i would say 5) and they check your name dob, ask if you know what procedure your having. They were all very nice and made me feel relaxed having a joke and things. Then the anethnatist and his assistant put the cannula into my vein then i was told to lie down and put my legs up on the stirrups(classy) they also strap ur legs down so they don't flop over during the procedure lol imagine that!!!
Just before they were about to start the 2 nurses came in and one of them asked could a man come in to watch the procedure as he was very interested in it. ( it wasn't some old weird guy lol) he was a consultant of something i think he might have been in training. He had i.d on tho so wasn't too concerned lol!
I said why not! The more the merrier! Lol!

So with that i must of had around 6 people in with me. They were 2 nurses(one head of department) anethnatist and his assistant, the guy who wanted to watch lol and the man who was carrying out the ec. Then they said we are starting sedation now so u may feel drowsy. After that I started to close my eyes and the last thing i remembered was the guy putting the speculum in me however I've read online somewhere that they don't use the speculum under ec so maybe it was the vaginal wand!!

All over and done with very quickly and you wake up straight away!

Thanks hun, I'm praying everything is ok for mon. My scan is scheduled for 2.20pm!

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahh so did you do your trigger at 8.45?

I think your clinic has a similar way to mine for doing the EC ans what happens beforehand etc. I'm pleased they come and see you before you go in too, will give me a chance to ask about this fluid.
I remember when I had my last lap & dye I was joking with the nurses while they were putting me under, definitely makes you more relaxed doesn it?!
Those stirrups are too classy !! Haha I'll feel like a mental patient being strapped in, knowing my luck though, if they didn't, I'd be one of those that moves lol. 
Haha some random guy, it hurts when I laugh  they should have a little party tea spread put on with the amount of people in the room with you 

I hope the sedation knocks me out to be honest, don't want to be aware I'm in the room sort of thing. 
I'll be shattered too no doubt so hopefully I'll go to sleep lol.

I have everything crossed that Monday will go well for you hun (I'm sure it will too).  I'd try and have a lie in on Monday so you don't have as much time to wait before your appointment.

Just had my mini bath in preparation for tomorrow, feel slightly better now, but not much. Can't wait to get these eggies out lol.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

No i triggered at 8pm on the sun and ec happened around 8.45 the next morning!

Yeah the stirrups are classy, ur dignity goes right out of the window doesn't it?!

Ha ha yeah tea party sounds good 

Bless, u will feel better when the little eggs come out hopefully and you won't be aware you're in the room hun u are knocked out! I wasn't in a dream like state at all just out for the count  

You will have to post as SOON as you can with how many egglets and if it's a fresh transfer etc. obviously get yourself feeling well first tho hun. How is Lewis? Nervous?
You know if they did a fresh transfer will Lewis do his sample tomorow then they fertilise the eggs straight away or does it not work like that?! Not too up to date on icsi.

I'm going to have a massive lie in (u watch i will be up at 7!!) i will try tho!!!

Will be thinking of you as i finish watching jeremy Kyle tomorrow morning he he !! You will be fine. Make sure you ask all the questions you want too before you go under and get an early night tonight.
You're right, u will prob sleep through it i think that's what I did!!

I'm gunna laugh so much if you have to start the suppositories  
They are a nightmare lol
I will fill u in with info on them as soon as you get them. I take it you will use them?
Oooo i am cruel 
Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I hope they don't leave me waiting around in the morning too much longer than 10.30.

I don't think we have any dignity left do we after all of this? 

I actually really fancy a party tea now  going to make Lewis make me something to eat in a bit though. I'm starving but I can't manage to eat a lot at the minute. Apart from my bloated tummy, I think I've more than likely lost weight since starting !!

Hope I'm like you then and am out for the count 

I'll definitely be posting ASAP, was telling Lewis that the other day lol.
Lewis is good, he's too laid back so none of this is really fazing him, apart from seeing me in pain. Bless him. 
If they freeze them all, they'll still fertilise them tomorrow and then on Sunday (I think) possibly Saturday they'll freeze the ones that can be frozen. They freeze them all on day 2 at my clinic. When I'm on the ward waiting for EC they'll call Lewis to go and do his sample.

Fingers crossed you'll be able to get a lie in and then it'll be less time to wait (and worry).

Will definitely be asking all my questions before. Ahh I forgot I'd miss Jeremy  haha. Definitely be having an early night tonight, can't stop yawning already !!

If we do a fresh transfer then I'll get the pessaries tomorrow. Will still need them though if we have a FET. They sound so lovely, I can't wait haha !!

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well good luck hun

Speak to you tomoz 
Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi girls,
I'm on the way home from my EC. Got BRILLIANT news, they collected 17 eggs, so not having a freeze all cycle  Lewis' sample was great, the embryologist said if he'd done that sample at tests then we would of been doing IVF instead of ICSI  
Will get a call tomorrow to let us know how many were mature and fertilised and we'll be in Sunday, Monday or Wednesday for ET.

Absolutely over the moon. They also managed to drain that free fluid too 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

.......

Woooooooo!!!!!! Wow that is AMAZING news!!!! I told u it would be a fresh transfer didn't i?? I knew it!!!!
That's brill hun, u will have to keep me updated on the news with how many made it tomorrow!
Typical Lewis i don't know these men ey?!!!
How was the procedure hun?

How u feelin??
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know hun, I'm over the moon 

I'm happy with my 17, just hoping now that my call tomorrow is good news and the maturity number and fertilisation rate is good. 
I'm pleased we're doing ICSI as it gives us a slightly better chance. Hopefully be in on Wednesday for transfer, but I'll be happy with Monday or even Sunday too.

The procedure went well, I remember them putting the tube on the cannula and then next thing I'm waking up in recovery  they gave me some codeine as I'm in quite a bit of pain.

So pleased they managed to drain that fluid too !!

I'm still in a bit of pain, but got my pjs on and watching Mr Kyle 

Hope you're feeling ok? I posted as soon as I could too 

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG Rachel that's amazing news soooooo pleased for you   That is more eggs than they got on mine and look at me  
I have been thinking about you all morning  
Now don't over do it this weekend as your body needs to recover before ET.
You will soon be joining us with the BUMPS!!  
Make sure you keep us updated.
eeekkkk so exciting!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great stuff hun!!
Just goes to show when they tell you it will probably be fet it's possible for it to turn to fresh!

Now most important question..... When you starting the pessaries?
Told u it wouldn't hurt(the procedure) i too had codeine after as I was in pain! Brill that they drained the fluid too.
You staying on met now then?

I feel soooooo sick today i actually nearly was before. It's really weird i feel sick and can't stomach food but when i go to try and nibble on somethin i start to feel hungry. My mouth was watering before you know when just before you're going to be sick ewwww!!

So pleased hun! We will all be bump buddies after all yay!!!

Really good egg numbers i got 12 and look at me too! Hope ur ok charl? I'm feeling rough today 

Charl is 100% right u really need to rest. It can be quite frustrating took me nearly 2 weeks to recover properly. Even a trip to local shop took it out of me. Drink plenty and i mean plenty of fluids now to flush out all the sedation and drugs. Also to help when you're ovaries fill back up with fluid and ohss.

You need to take it real easy now so you're all prepared for et.

Xxxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer- im ok hun I have been signed off work for another week as have a nasty flu and cant sleep much but bump is doing well which is the main thing. We cant wait to see her/him next Friday. Sorry ur feeling so sick how many weeks are you now?
xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm 7 weeks on Monday. It comes in waves all the times and has started to get bad this afternoon! Can't wait to see my little bean on mon I'm so excited 

Aww poor u hun, maybe it would be best to just finish work now?!!
I'm in 2 minds whether to go back to work myself as i work in a care home. It is a risky job with all the lifting you have to do and the shifts require night work and are 12 hours a day which your on your feet for !

Xx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks girls 
So so happy !!

I'm resting playing on the Xbox at the minute lol. Do you know if I can use a hot water bottle? I've got one now but wanted to make sure too?

Fingers crossed you're both right and we'll be bump buddies 

Staying on the metformin, missed my morning one so just going to take tonight's and back to normal tomorrow. I start the pessaries on day 2, so Sunday, can't wait !! Haha

What say is your scan next week Charl? Definitely let us know as soon as you're out !!

Any tips either of you for the 2ww?

Hope you feel better Skittles my dear  I hate the feeling you get just before you throw up, definitely take it as a good sign though hun !!

Just to put my 2 pence worth in, I think if it's possible Charl for you to try and finish work ASAP? Gives you more time to rest up and prepare for your arrival.
Skittles, I honestly think you shouldn't go back, or at least go back part time if that's an option?

My minds a bit frazzled so I know I've missed loads off my post in replying !! 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well during my 2ww...
The day of et i went to mcdonalds for dins. Then went for a trip to cheshire oaks'a new M&S it's huge!! So i did quite a bit of walking around. Sun i went to church as normal then went my mums for Sunday lunch.

I took it easy i was off work for 2 weeks too. I just pottered around the house doing house work, cleaning, washing(didn't hoover) DH did that for me.  So i allowed myself a rest period everyday but also carried on as normal.

Are u going to go front or back door with pessaries ? I still go thru the back!!

Will have to think hard about work spoke to DH and he is quite happy for me to quit 

Hot water bottle is fine now but def a no go after et. The amount of times I've killed for a bath or something warm on my tummy but not allowed!!!

X


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

So basically act normally and rest, I can do that  McDonald's afterwards sounds like a good idea too !! 

I think I'll try up the 'love chute' first and see how I get on haha but will probably switch it.

Got my hot water now  seems to be helping and just taken some more paracetamol too. I knew about no hot water bottles/baths after ET so thought I best check for now 

You have to so what's right by you hun with work, if DH is happy with you not going back, then maybe that's what you should do. Gives you time to look after yourself and that growing bean !!

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach

You can only use pessaries rectally until after et. After et you can switch to vaginal if you want.I think it has something to do with when they do the transfer the pessary could interfere with that as i believe it's very messy doing it up the front.

He he he the joys so when will be ur otd? 

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer-
Time is going so quick 7weeks ekk only 5 more weeks till your 12week scan which is when you will start to feel like a normal pregnant women as everyone has them so your not any different from joe blogs which is what I liked its strange being sat in the hospital with all the bumps around you waiting to see their babies on the scan.
I didn't want to go on maternity leave this early because trying to keep full pay as long as possible before Christmas. So wasn't going to leave till the 1st November so if I'm off next week then I only have three weeks left anyway which isn't to bad.  Plus I start my anti natal classes from the 30th Oct, we have our tour round the hospital on the 20th and I have to see my midwife once a week from the 26weeks till birth so once you take those dates out I'm not in work that much.
Oh and if your sick in early pregnancy its meant to mean a good pregnancy healthy baby and good labour!!!!  
Do not go back to work if your lifting things after everything you have had to do to get pregnant it really isn't worth risking!!
Rach- The 2ww is hell well it was for me as all you do is look out for symptoms but its only 2weeks and will soon pass so just go with it!! My scan is on the 11th I will defo let you know how it went.  
I used the bum sweets rectally only as the one time I tried it the other way was just way to messy so I felt like it wasn't worth using if it just all came out again.
I enjoyed comfort food in my 2ww as well!!!  
xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Skittles, she never told me not to use them in the front until ET, she just said on the day of ET then to not use one in the morning and use one when I get home. 
My clinics 2ww is actually 17/18 days, so if I have a day 2 it will be 24th, day 3 will be 25th and day 5 would be 27th.

Charl, I bet you're so excited now. I totally understand with regards to your work situation/Christmas. Just fake it easy  
Good luck for the 11th, not that you need it, bet you can't wait to see your little wriggler again !!

Thanks for your advice girls on the pessaries, will definitely take it and use them up the bum lol.

My birthdays the 30th October, so I'm hoping for a great early birthday present 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well that's good
Let's hope it's all true 
The nausea has eased again now it comes usually afternoon and eases off around tea time.
Yeah i think if all goes well at scan i may jack in work ur right I've worked too hard for this baby bean!
Wow hun exciting times for u?! Did you have to book and pay for the antenatal classes? How did you find out about them? 


Xxxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

All the clinics run by different rules, I'm not sure why I wasn't allowed to do them vaginally untill et. The nurse told me not too, the leaflet i had told me not too and the label on the box from the chemist said about using rectally untill after transfer!!

Maybe go back door just to be safe hun, up to you tho obviously!!

Omg what a birthday present that would be? As it so happens if all goes well with this baby my 20 week scan would be Neil's bday on New Year's Day!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Fab news Rachel89


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm definitely going to take your advice and use the back door. Don't want to do anything tjay could hinder my chances.

That would be brilliant for Neil's birthday !! I hope I have a great early present, although I know I'll be testong early anyway lol.

Crazy how clinics are so different.

Hope you're not feeling too sick now hun? 

Thanks Jen 

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello ladies
Rach- u heard from clinic yet? I'm keeping my fingers crossed hun

Charl- hope ur feeling better today huni pie 

As for my sickness well, just on my way to see my dad and it started as we drove off! Not feeling too bad just a bit queasy !!! The joys!!!

Xxx


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,
I had my call this morning  
Sorry for the late update, been feeling AWFUL today, can't even keep my sipped water down.  I'm still bloated and in a bit of discomfort. I could cope with all that but it's this sickness that's driving me mad now. I'm thinking could it be the trigger shot maybe making me poorly? Just praying it's not the onset of OHSS  

Anyway, out of the 17 eggs, 13 were mature, out of the 13, 11 were fertilised using ICSI  
I'm getting a call on Monday morning to let me know if I'm in for ET then (day 3) or in on Wednesday (day 5).

Sorry for the mixed post girls. Although I'm feeling really eurgh, I'm over the moon.

DP sent me back to bed this morning, so I had a little nap and now just lying in bed trying to get better.

Hope you're both feeling ok today.

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rach
You poor thing!!! Is this the first day of sickness?? I'm not sure if it would be the trigger shot as that was taken a few days ago and usually kicks in straight away as to mature the eggs prior to ec??
Just keep your eye on it hun espesh as your in discomfort. If u feel unwell still tomorrow then ring your clinic it could be ohss hun as your ovaries fill back up with fluid after ec.
Poor u not been an easy ride so far has it hun!?

I hope u feel a little better soon but just keep your eye on the fact you cannot keep fluids down either as you get dehydrated when you are sick.

Brilliant news about the eggs that's exactly same as me 11 fertilised!! I thought i had 11 babies however after time went on that went down to only 3 so be prepared hun that them numbers could change. 

Make sure your fit and well for et, you don't want to risk anything and your health is important. 

Hope u feel better soon hun
Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi girls
Not good news.. They could see a sack but nothing in it. I am exactly 7 weeks pregnant. The lady said my uterus was 'straight' and they took ages to find it. When they did they saw a nice big sack but nothing inside? Got to go back Thursday to be re scanned. 

I've petty much resigned to the fact it's over

Gutted

Rach- hope ur ok


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer- Im so sorry to hear your news but don't loose hope until they say so as if they want you to go for another scan they must be unsure.  
Sometimes they cant see the heartbeat that early on which most likely why they want you to come back. What else did they say?
It must be so hard for you right now we are so here for you for the good and the bad!!  big hugs xxxx
Rach- Have you spoke to the clinic today? xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Charl
Thanks hun. Well they couldn't see anything in the sack, no embryo nothing at all. 
I think the scan is just to confirm all my worst fears.
I just can't see this becoming anything other than bad

Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well ladies

I can't believe im posting this. After my scan on mon which told us there was nothing in the pregnancy sack we've just had the best news ever.
I have just had my 2nd scan and they have seen a baby, perfect heartbeat and everything was 'just perfect'  that was the sonographer's words.
I am 7 weeks 1 day

I'm in disbelief girls!!you were right charl. Don't give up hope until they tell you otherwise!

Thankyou all so much for your support... I'm scared to trot on over to the due date thread...

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer- OMG I AM SOOOO PLEASED FOR YOU!  
That has made my day I really am over the moon for you!!!  
I have been thinking about you all this week hoping for a miracle!! 
I bet your on cloud9!!! What did they say about the last scan?
Rach- Hope all is ok please do let us know how you are!! I have been checking to see if you have posted anything this week hoping to see good news! xx

I was thinking it would be nice if the three of us meet up in the next coming months what do you guys like? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am so so pleased! Check out my profile pic 
They said the little monkey was there on the scan on Monday they just couldn't see him/her!!!
I am so happy 
Can't stop smilin!!!
Poor Rach is in hosp with severe ohss i feel so sorry for her, I have been personal messaging her and she has been writing back whilst she is hooked up to a drip.
Poor girl i hope she gets out soon

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer- your scan picture is even clearer than mine was at that stage!!! I can't wait to have my 34week scan today. So exciting! Bump is currently playing drums with my rib cage. Lol
Poor Rach have they frozen any embies for when she is better? I did wonder if something had happened as it isn't like her not to chat on here. Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi charl

Good luck for your scan hunny pie, do let me know how it all went!!
It's still feels so surreal to me, i think it's because i really thought it was all over. 
Rachel has 7 5 day blasts on ice so that really good 
Hope ur feeling better after your flu

Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Charl
How did the scan go hun?
Have you got any good tips for nausea??

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hiya dreamer sorry I didn't post anything yesterday it was pretty manic! We had our scan and anti natal at9 and didn't finish till 10.50 then the hair dressers at 11 then a all day wedding from 1pm so long day!!
Scan went well but didn't really get to see baby much as the scanner was teaching a student which we thought was abit rude not to explain what was what to us!
But she did say the baby was head done and was at about 5.5lbs so should be about 7.5-8lbs at birth. All is very good so very very pleased!!! Baby has moved again tonight so hope he/she goes head down again shortly!!
As for feeling sick I would say dry toast nothing sweet and green tea if you can drink it! Plus dont let yourself get to warm as that makes is worse! I find baths make is worse so lots of fresh air try take a walk is the nice open air! 
Hope that helps any news on Rach? 
Xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for tips and advice charl,
Rachel is home now but had to take it easy. Poor thing, she has had such a hard time bless her 
Glad your scan went well!
Wow- how are your feelings towards the birth? That's the bit i think about how it will go etc!!! I know I've got a while yet tho. I've got my very first midwife appointment on thurs! Will let you know how it goes 
Hope ur ok

X


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad she is home xx
Wow your first midwife appointment it's very exciting you will get your green notes!!! Aka ur pregnancy bible that can not leave ur side!!
I'm so excited about the birth I just can't wait to meet our little miracle!
How are you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Feeling really sick again today
Was brushing my teeth and heaved and keep heaving but nothing is coming up! Sorry for tmi.
Oooo green noted sounds fun! Had a questionnaire to fill in and also have to take a urine sample with me? Is that for pregnancy testing or infection or something?

Hope ur ok today hun, Rach and i were wondering where abouts u lived? She seemed keen to meet up! Personal message me if you don't want to post it on here. I am from the chester area.
Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh poor you i guess all you can do is think at least its for a good thing which makes being sick a very small thing in the long run.
The pee sample is to check for infections and protein etc. You will have to take one everytime you see her and your GP while pregnant. So make sure you always ask for a fresh cup to take home with you for next time. The questionnaire is most likely health things and past pregnancy history like MC's.
I live in Worcestershire but am very happy to drive up to meet up as isn't only up the motorway for me.
I have decided to finish work this Thursday so i am now in the office clearing my desk which is very exciting!!!! 
xxxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oooooo exciting times charl!

Wen is ur due date hun? Yeah i keep thinking it's all for a good reason. Starting to feel a bit better , however it comes and goes so will prob feel it again later!
How far is Worcestershire? Say from chester?
Are you going back to work after baby hun?
Xxxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Im due on the 20th November  
Its like a 1.5hour drive or a bit more so not to bad plus i will be off from next week so can do anytime either before or after baby is born.
I am not sure on the work front yet? i will defo be taking a year tho! 
glad your feeling a bit better whats your due date going to be xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Omg! Not long hun!!! Do u mind me askin a rather personal question how much weight have u gained throughout your pregnancy?

Think it will be in May some time. Will my midwife give me my due date? I can't use the ivf calculators as they don't match up with my day of transfer etc.

Have actually been sick this afternoon for the first time. Been feeling it for days but finally threw up before nice yuk. Feel a bit better for it now tho. Scared to eat now. Not really drunk much can't stomach water at the momment.

What do you do for a living hun?
Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Morning

I would say i have gained a lot since starting the injections and over the pregnancy probably 2-2.5stone but i have stopped going on the scales!! 
So why cant they match your dates for due dates mine when on the date they were fertilised not the day they were transfered.
I think when you feel sick the best thing to do is be sick as i find it helps clear it a little. 
YOU MUST DRINK LOTS OF WATER ITS SOOOOOOO IMPORTANT!!!
I am a agricultural commodities trader so sell and buy from farmers and Argi companies. 
I am currently working inthe office as i cant be out and about while pregnant, i cant wait till thursday so i can just forget about work for a year!!
I have my hospital tour on sunday i think it will really hit home that its getting close then!! 
Hows you xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Charl
When i use the ivf calculator it tells me that today i am 8 weeks 1 day, however today i am 7+6 so it's 2 days out  it tells me my due date is 26th may next year so i guess if i pull it back a couple of days that makes my due date 24th may?
Well it's May sometime anyway!
Aw i am so excited for u hun! I want lots of pictures of the little one, do you know what your having ? Boy/girl?

I've been sick again today not once but 3 times. Near enough the same time as yesterday my tummy feels empty but I'm scared to eat! 
I know its important to drink water but I'm worried i will be sick again
Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hiya Dreamer

When I had my 12week dating scan they said that I was due a day before my ivf due date but they have kept it the same as its so close together. So if I was you I would go with you IVF dates as two days isn't much at all some people have had it were the dates are like 10days different.
Oh yes I will send lots of pictures, no we don't know if its a boy or girl so very exciting!! 
You must keep drinking and eating little and often it is so important as you can end up in hospital on a drip if you get to poorly plus your baby needs it to!!
Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi charl hun
Hope ur feelin ok today?

Are u on face book? If you are whats your name?
I'm feeling a little better but sicky feeling comes and goes all the time!

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hiya yeah im feeling good hun plus its my last day at work so very happy!!!  
Yeah im on ******** my picture is me in an orange top with my cattle surrounding me in the field   ( I am a dairy farmers wife lol)
Glad your feeling a bit better! not long now till you will be in your 2nd Trimester and then hopfully the sickness should pass! Just keep drinking and eating little and often. When can you come off the met tablets? xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Charl
I've been told to stay on met throughout the whole pregnancy!!
Random question but did u eat tuna?
It's all i want at the minute but heard it's not good for u when expecting?
I shal have to ask my midwife this avo

Take care, nice to see you on ** and put a face to the name 

Xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Really?? Thats strange i guessed they would tell you to stop when you were 12weeks.
I eat tuna now but dint eat much of it. i would avoid it in early pregnancy when the baby is developing the most! I also eat peanutbutter and mayo which they say not to eat, its fine as long as you are not allergic to nuts and that the mayo is not homemade.
Hope it went well with the midwife and you got the green notes which are like the pregnancy bible lol.
xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

hi everyone

Hope all is well I cant believe I am in the 4week countdown till my little miracle is due to arrive. Please keep holding on to your dreams as you will get there one day xxxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wishing you all the best charl
Hope ur well
Xxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

How are you all?? xx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hiya Jen 
I'm really good I only have 10 days till baby is due!! Very exciting times! Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Jen
I am 12 weeks on Wednesday and got my scan Thursday! Yay! Can't wait!! How are u?
Charl hope ur ok hun keep wondering how u are everyday soooo exciting for u!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Whoop Whoop Whoop!! Have you started telling people now Dreamer87??

Charl1989 - any news yet?? ooh I wonder whether baby will be a Scorpio or will hang a few days to be a Sagittarius??

Anyone heard from Rachel??


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi jenn
I've told everyone the news now!! Never thought i would see the day!
Rachel has been very poorley and in and out of hospital a lot. 
I will let her to tell you more but that's the reason she has not been posting on the forum for a while.

Jenn I'm having trouble with uploading a new profile picture? It keeps uploading the picture sideways??
Xxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

That's odd. Can you save it 'the wrong way up' and maybe then it will go the right way on here? I don't know how to change it other than that??!


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi jenn,
That's what I did and it seems to have worked yay!! Thankyou 😃
I'm not sure how to upload a photo to the forum off my i phone? The girls are posting bump pics and attaching a picture to where you 'reply' to a post. 

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hiya girls 
Well due date was yesterday and still no sign of baby. I'm hoping he or she will come out to meet us very soon. It's a strange feeling waiting for your due date for so long then when it passes it's like the day after your birthday or Christmas when you don't really know what to do with your self. Xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Arrh charl
I was thinking of u last night, couldnt see you on chat on ** and got all excited/worries thought u had gone into have baby!!!
What are they going to do now then? Sweep etc..?? Xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer87 said:


> Hi jenn,
> That's what I did and it seems to have worked yay!! Thankyou
> I'm not sure how to upload a photo to the forum off my i phone? The girls are posting bump pics and attaching a picture to where you 'reply' to a post.
> 
> Xxx


I'm not sure how it works off an iPhone but if you use the reply button rather than the quick reply you should have a thing that says attachments and other options under where you type x


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks jenn
Will give it a try 
Xxx


----------



## chunkymunky (Dec 13, 2013)

I think its a brilliant idea, im 24 and myself and partner both had problems, so had to have icsi but luckily for us, it worked the first time, im 5 weeks along and waiting for my first scan... good luck ladies hope your as lucky x


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Chunkymunky
Congrats on the pregnancy hun. Good luck for your first scan it's amazing how tiny they are and yet can still see a heartbeat !!

Xxx


----------



## charl1989 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hiya girls 
Sorry I havnt been on to update but had my hands full. I ended up with an induction 10days late due to pre eclampsia but the ended with failed forceps and an emergency c-section. I now have the most amazing little girl called Isabelle Jane who was 8lbs.3 1/2oz.
She have lovely blonde hair and is a very smiley baby. I could be happier and now it feels like she has always been here. Good luck for you 20wk scan today dreamer xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well?

Charl...that is amazing huge congratulations Hun   So good to hear that you and your little girl (beautiful name btw   ) are doing well. So sorry to hear things with the birth ended up being difficult, hope you have recovered well  

I am being induced on weds when I will be 37+1. I'm terrified and I just desperately want them here safe but I am also very excited to meet my little babies who I have dreamt of for so long.

Lots of love to everyone 
Xxx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi daydreamer88
Love the user name btw 😉!!
Awww good luck being induced hun, I'm 21 weeks on Monday and found out this week we are having a little girly 😀
Very happy!
Charl hope ur ok too hun, Isabelle is a beauty 
Xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Hun   

Awww wow that is lovely Hun, congratulations!!   

Time will just fly from now for you, I promise!! After my 20 week things seemed to go on fast forward! And You can now start buying lots of lovely girly things  

Eeeek exciting  

Xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations charl xxx

OOh daydreamer.. not long to go now then  

dreamer... yay!! 

Anyone heard from Rachel?


----------



## Rachel89 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I've been AWOL    I have kept in contact with a few so I'm up-to-date with everyone  

Congratulations Charl on the birth of you gorgeous little princess. Such a lovely name too.  

Dreamer (Skittles), a little girl, such great news. Over the moon for you  

DayDreamer, wishing you lots of luck for the birth of the twins !!  

Hope all is well with you Jen?! 

For all those that don't know. My fresh cycle last year got cancelled due to severe/critical OHSS. I was very poorly and was hospitalised for 6 days, should of been more really but hospital was sending me loopy. I had suspected blood clots etc, fluid on my lungs too. I'm still not 100% but having more good days than bad, just have the odd day of pain etc.
We had our FET consultation 30th January. We have 7 early blasts on ice and the consultant seems to think we have a really good chance of a successful cycle    the embryos have started to develop the sack where the placenta would go too, so I'm hoping and praying for a successful FET. 
I've to ring on day one of AF and request to start, if accepted we'll go for our teach and then start. I'll be on injections for 7 days, then tablets for 10-12 days and start the pessaries, and then transfer. 
I'm raring to go and excited about cycling again. AF should arrive end of this week/beginning of next week. So fingers crossed we get accepted on our first request. 

Xxxx


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi ladies,

been so long since I've posted on here !!!!! 

Charl congratulations on your wee girl !! beautiful name 

Dreamer congratulations no doubt time will fly in now !!

DayDreamer good luck with the birth

Rachel sorry you've had a crap time recently, fingers crossed your FET will be successful

I've had 7 rounds of clomid, 6 coventry then had a 6 month wait after we moved to Edinburgh (hubby in army) 1 round of clomid 3 month wait (hubby away) now in injections been on them for 4 weeks now so just hoping to have a egg or two tomorrow or next week. 
only having injections no other treatment, if this fails then its ivf 

Lauren xx


----------



## Dreamer87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Good luck with everything lauren.
Really hope it all works out for you hun  
Xxxxx


----------

